# 

## mariof

...a tutaj sprawdzone solidne firmy godne polecenia

----------


## mariof

1- *STANBUD GARBY*
2- *VOX Września*

----------


## GrzegorzS

Hurtownia Zensof w Gruszczynie

----------


## Aleksandryta

Jak miło coś takiego poczytać   :big grin:

----------


## pirat

Skład budowlany VOX - Gniezno  idzie sie  dogadać - cegły cement i inne takie rabaty itd. 
jeśli chodzi o pokrycia dachowe to  - BOLANN  konkretny, i słowny człowiek od dachów !

----------


## tomek123

Jeśli chodzi o okna polecam firmę *Grobud* z Grodziska Wielkopolskiego sprawdzili się umnie doskonale pomomo że byłem marudnym i czepialskim klientem. Pozdrawiam Tomek 123

----------


## tom soyer

poleccie prosze jeszcze kogos od tynkow zewnetrznych. :)

----------


## nnatasza

Thermo Fasada - Górecka obok Panoramy - okna Drewexim'u - wietna obsługa!!! Okna piękne i bardzo solidnie wykonane - już mam zamontowane!!!!!

----------


## nnatasza

A i jeszcze instalator - bardzo miły facet, rozsądne ceny, robota wykonana solidnie - EKOWIT. mail: [email protected]

----------


## Jankes

To i ja :
- Okna- Firma Rowitex z Poznania na profilach Deceunicka-Bardzo solidna obsluga klienta i przystepne ceny. 
- Instalacje sanitarne- Zaklad instalacyjny pana Romulusa Kaczmarka- solidny wykonawca, godzien zaufania. Szybka i fachowa praca. 
Pozdrawiam 
Jankes

----------


## PRO

A może firmy wykańczanie stanu surowego + instalacje z wielkopolski pd.

----------


## mAgnes

> Skład budowlany VOX - Gniezno  [size=12]idzie sie  dogadać - cegły cement i inne takie rabaty itd.


Z tym sie nie zgodze. Nas Vox z Gniezna nieladnie potraktowal. Bylismy umowieni na okreslony towar - cena i ilosc, mielismy tylko potwierdzic kiedy transport ma przyjechac do nas. Za kilka dni sie okazalo, ze cena jest wyzsza + musimy zaplacic za transport, a wczesniej transport byl w cenie. Pan handlowiec z Voxa nie widzial w tym nic dziwnego, ze warunki umowy nagle sie zmienily. Nie polecam!!!

----------


## pirat

> ..... Z tym sie nie zgodze. Nas Vox z Gniezna nieladnie potraktowal.


A ja potwierdze ze dobrze mi się z nimi wspólpracuje od 2000r. towar zamawiany..dostarczany był na czas, ceny takie jak ustalano przy zamówieniu rabaty ...nie moge złego słowa powiedziec .

----------


## zbys

okna -"BBZ" ze starego Puszczykowa
hurtownia "dach-bud"z Dębca oraz "Poztel" z Wołczyńskiej
instalator co i cwu z Lubonia - Rafał Kąkolewski
murarz z Kościana Leon- zabójczy facet
więźba - Przybecki z Lubonia
dekarzy nie polecam
teraz szukam tynkarzy wewn.

----------


## tom soyer

> A i jeszcze instalator - bardzo miły facet, rozsądne ceny, robota wykonana solidnie - EKOWIT. mail: [email protected]


czy instalator zajmuje sie tez kotlowniami?

szukam opinii o Jodelce (podlogi drewniane)

----------


## nnatasza

Tak robił u mnie w zaszłym tygodniu - czekam jeszcze na jakiś wkład ale p. Jacek niestety leży powalony grypą!

----------


## tom soyer

> Tak robił u mnie w zaszłym tygodniu - czekam jeszcze na jakiś wkład ale p. Jacek niestety leży powalony grypą!


przeziebil sie w nieczynnej kotlowni?  :big grin: 
niesamowite ale tak niestety jest - w kotlowni najlatwiej o przeziebienie. 
czy masz moze do niego kotakt telefoniczny? chcialbym sie z nim umowic ale z drugiej strony troche niedobrze dreczyc chorego.

----------


## nnatasza

Tom - tel wysłałam na priv. Do pracy Pana Jacka nie mam żadnych uwag - oprócz jednej rzeczy - mogliby troszkę bardziej się przykładać do czystości prowadzonej pracy. Niby wszystko posprzątane a podłogę w garażu  myłam i tak 2 godz.(a to pewnie dlatego, że jeszcze tam nie trzymamy aut i każda ryska mnie wnerwia) A może jestem upierdliwa  :Wink2:

----------


## Waldon

no to jeszcze ja dodam Danabud Karpicko- terminowi slowni.
http://www.danabud.pl/

----------


## pyrka

To dodam zakład instalacyjny: wod-kan, c.o.
 Eugeniusz Marcinkowski
 Oborniki
 tel. 061 296 13 89
 Solidny ,przystępne ceny usług. 
 Resztę moich wykonawców powinnam wpisać na czarną listę.

----------


## TadekL

> 1- *STANBUD GARBY*


mariof
Niestety tutaj się nie zgadzam. Szczegóły w poście na grupie wielkopolskiej http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...=713046#713046 z 11 czerwca 2005.
pozdrawiam
TadekL

----------


## Arko

Ja polecam instalatora od kanalizy u mnie akurat zewnętrznej, mała ale sprawna ekipa, miły właściciel, ceny do dogadania a robi drenaże, odwodnienia i przede wszystkim małe oczyszczalnie
tel 063-289-30-40

----------


## Iwka N.

Polecam firmę , która sprzedaje stal REKL-STAL oraz betoniarnię BM Beton z Antoninka, która chyba jako jedyna sprzedaje beton na 7% razem z usługą.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Gerion

> Polecam firmę , która sprzedaje stal REKL-STAL oraz betoniarnię BM Beton z Antoninka, która chyba jako jedyna sprzedaje beton na 7% razem z usługą.


Nie, nie jedyna. Budującym się nieco dalej od Swrzędza polecę Piortowskich z Nekli, no ale ich nie trzeba chyba nikomu polecać. Brałem beton towarowy i bloczki, biorę teriwę i nadproża....

pozdrawiam
Gerion

----------


## mariof

chyba pomyliłeś listy !? 
proponuje zobaczyć
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...=747040#747040

----------


## Arkadly

Ja co do Nekli mam mieszane uczucia. Nie kupowałem bloczków na które mariof tak narzeka, ale nadproża i terrive. Jestem zadowolony z jakości, ceny itd. Transport na plac budowy był gratis. Czyli co - same plusy?
Niekoniecznie. Dałem im projekt, aby sami policzyli, ile potrzeba pustaków i belek. Belek zabrakło, pustaków zostało 3 palety. Zgodzili sie oczywiście odebrać nadwyzkę, ale MOIM transportem.

Podsumowujac: jakość i ceny OK, wiedza matematyczno-techniczna.....

arecki

----------


## Gerion

> chyba pomyliłeś listy !? 
> proponuje zobaczyć
> http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...=747040#747040


Mariof, kupiłem od nich 2400 bloczków. M5 wszystkie z wibroprasy. Przy rozładunku z palety spadło może z 5 sztuk i kilka z nich się lekko obtłukło. Murarze podczas robienia fundamentów musieli kilka pociąć.... 

Wszystkie bloczki, które udało się rozpołowić były w środku idealnie zawibrowane. Normalnie lany beton. Żadnych kamyszków, bryłek gliny barwnika czy czegokolwiek (nie wiem po co barwnik w bloczkach fundamentowych?)

Zresztą pozostało mi 350 szt. do wykonania tarasu, jak chcesz możesz przyjechać i rozłupać parę sztuk.

Wszystko kupowane pod koniec czerwca, jakość IMO doskonała, co potwierdzają moi murarze, dla których to nie jest pierwsza budowa w życiu...Normalnie bym zgrzeszył, jakbym złe słowo na Piotrowskich powiedział.

Podobnie beton towarowy. Brałem B20 z dodatkiem hydrotechnicznym. Żadnych zastrzeżeń murarzy i kierownika budowy.

Acha, to ile czego potrzebuję liczę sobie sam. WIedzę odpowiednią ku temu mam, a nikomu nie ufam bardziej niż sobie  :wink: 

pozdrawiam
Gerion

ps. no i ładnie jest jeden producen jednocześnie na białej i czarnej liście...

----------


## mariof

moze teraz poprawili jakość ja brałem od nich 2 lata temu i napewno nie były wibrowane, może lista sie przyda do porawy jakości co niektórych  :smile:

----------


## Gerion

> moze teraz poprawili jakość ja brałem od nich 2 lata temu i napewno nie były wibrowane, może lista sie przyda do porawy jakości co niektórych


Rozumiem. Może faktycznie wcześniej nie mieli odpowiedniego sprzętu? Kto wie. W każdym razie jak pisałem, ja wząłem bloczki z wibroprasy. Bez zarzutu.

pozdrawiam
Gerion

----------


## andrzej100

Fajna idea , ale bądzcie ostrożni. Ja tak się dałem naciąć z jednym wykonawcą polecanym na forum. Wiele świetnych opini itd. A okazało się, że praca wykonana bardzo przeciętnie a szef to tylko pośrednik generujący posty i aranżujacy w ten sposób pracę dla kilku brygad.

----------


## zuczek

Gerion, jeśli mogę spytać - jaka ekipa muruje Twój domek? Jesteś zadowolony itd?

----------


## oli_oli

Posadzki maszynowe mechanicznie zacierane, maszynowe tynki gipsowe.
Roman Mierzwiński
Boruja Kościelna.

Ekipa sprawna, szybka i tania, pracują az sie miło patrzy.
Posadzka jak lodowisko.  :big grin: 

Śmigaja po całej wielkopolsce.

----------


## jag_24

Witajcie

A czy możecie polecić kogoś od ocieplania wełną. Teren Poznania.
Dzięki i pozdrawiam.

----------


## mariof

panowie to miała być "lista" a nie forum dyskusyjne na temat poleć nie poleć  :smile:  a co to za gość co to pracę zagarniał? odpowiedz proponuje na forum wielkopolskim

----------


## Poznanianka

firma AREX z Wolsztyna, mają biuro w Poznaniu na Bosej (www.arex.biz.pl) - okna, montaż, obsługa - wszystko ponad normę...

----------


## Lukrecja

> ...a tutaj sprawdzone solidne firmy godne polecenia


1.firma budowlana Future z Czarnkowa - słowni, profesjonalni, terminowi, idealni  :smile: 
2. meble kuchenne pod wymiar firma Stolmar Mrowino - solidni,, potrafią doradzić, rozsądne ceny

----------


## KaiM

> więźba - Przybecki z Lubonia


Witam,
będę wdzięczny za namiary na pana Przybeckiego.

Gorąca prośba do wszystkich z Wlkp - właśnie cieśle zostawili nas na lodzie i się nie pojawili - dekarz zamówiony - *podajcie namiary na Waszych cieśli jeżeli są godni polecenia*. Musimy kogoś pilnie znaleźć na sierpień. 

Ode mnie namiary na sprawdzoną solidną firmę od wszelkich robót ziemnych - Caterpillar z najfajnieszym i najszybszym operatorem na świecie oraz Tatra do wożenia wszystkiego - pan Czajka okolice ETC Swarzędz tel. 602-302-982

Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących Wielkopolan - KaiM

----------


## TadekL

> Gorąca prośba do wszystkich z Wlkp - właśnie cieśle zostawili nas na lodzie i się nie pojawili - dekarz zamówiony - *podajcie namiary na Waszych cieśli jeżeli są godni polecenia*. Musimy kogoś pilnie znaleźć na sierpień.Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących Wielkopolan - KaiM[/color]


A myślałem, że to tylko my mamy taki problem z cieślami  :ohmy:  . 
*KaiM* - niestety nie mogę Ci podać jeszcze cieśli godnych polecenia, bo jedni u nas się wystarszyli naszych malutkich zapałek i trochę skomplikowanego dachu i "uciekli", a drudzy jeszcze jej nie skończyli układać, bo pracują u nas z doskoku (mają swoje jeż wcześniej nagrane roboty, a poza tym jest sezon na zakładanie więźb   :smile:  ).
Pozdrawiam
TadekL

----------


## TadekL

Witajcie, to teraz już mogę polecić   :big grin:  .

*Niniejeszym chcielibyśmy zareklamować firmę ciesielsko-dekarską, która robiła nam więźbę dachową Pana Jerzego Derwicha (Solidny wykonawca w przystępnej cenie) telefon 0 605 04 33 56*. Firma wykonuje także ocieplenia poddaszy, docieplenia budynków, stolarkę i kładzie płyty g-k.
Pozdrawiam
TadekL

----------


## Hermiona

Wykonczeniowka-polecam moich fachowcow,solidni,niedrodzy,pracuja nawet po 12 godz.tel kont.505779685,Pan Michal

----------


## Jarzeb

poleccie prosze elektryka z okolic Poznania
niby nic wielkiego (dopasowanie instalacji po przebudowie) a nie moge znalezc nikogo sensownego
kazdy woli klasc od nowa i wolac za punkt

----------


## tomjot

Ekipa dekarsko-ciesielska. W tym roku robili szwagrowi i mi więźbę z pełnym deskowaniem + dachówkę ceramiczną, obróbki kominów i takie tam. Niech nikogo nie zwiedzie fakt, że to trzydziestolatkowie   :Lol:   Znają się na swoim fachu jak mało kto. Szef ekipy - Grzegorz - tel. 693116007

----------


## AgaiPiotr

> poleccie prosze elektryka z okolic Poznania
> niby nic wielkiego (dopasowanie instalacji po przebudowie) a nie moge znalezc nikogo sensownego
> kazdy woli klasc od nowa i wolac za punkt


Polecam zaklad elekroinstalatorski ANDRZEJ TRZMIEL tel 602 459 170.
Solidni i terminowi no i niedrodzy bo facet ma tez wlasna hurtownie elektroinstalatorska.

----------


## areq

Hurtownia Materiałów Budowlanych "Dora" Buk
syćko na tel. załatwiane,żadnych niespodzianek

----------


## jag_24

Zdecydowanie *Grobud Grodzisk Wielkopolski*

----------


## MUREK

Hurtownia Wito z Bogdanowa k/Obornik
Hurtownia Nadstaga z Obornik

Elastyczni cenowo i solidni.

----------


## Rezi

OKNA PCV *Bracia Bertrandt* - przeźmierowo, profile Galean, szybko sprawnie, reklamacja na uszkodzona uszczelke załatwona wprawdzie po 2 miesiącach ale przy okazji wyregulowali okna i zakonserwowali okucia

Matriały budowlane - *V-Bud na Wichrowej*- żadnych problemów + dobre ceny

Ekipa budowlana - *Janusz Roszyk* ze Śremu - praca z sercem 
(tynki prace murarskie ocieplenia dachu elewacja zewnętrzna - wiosna gipsowanie, płytki i wykończeniówka)

Wylewki betonowe  - *PaulBud* Paweł Penczek - wzór obsługi i organizacji pracy przybyli punktualnie, zrobili w ciągu jednego dnia, posprzątali pojechali - posadzka równiusieńka, nie kurzy, sie nie sypie nie ściera 

dachówka - *Wasz Dach* obok Auchan w Komornikach - super serwis 

sprawdzam instalatora ( starego nie polecam) 

Zinteresowanym więcej szczegółów na PRIV

----------


## ryby

Ekipa budowlana - *Janusz Roszyk* ze Śremu - praca z sercem 
(tynki prace murarskie ocieplenia dachu elewacja zewnętrzna - wiosna gipsowanie, płytki i wykończeniówka)

Rezi, wrzuc na priv namiary i kilka słów odnoścnie cen za tynki i ocieplenie.
pzdr.

----------


## Rezi

> Rezi, wrzuc na priv namiary i kilka słów odnoścnie cen za tynki i ocieplenie.
> pzdr.


poszło na prv mail

----------


## Rezi

Elektryk - fachowiec, ekipa paracuje czysto sprawnie , realizują poprawki i ew zmiany koncepcji - więcej na prv

Dodam jeszcze instalatora  sterowania  od Alarmów i telefonów, sieci komputerowych i innych takich wynalazków - więcej na prv

No firma od rolet Vertikali i bram garażowych *VERMIX z Obornik Wlkp,* pracuje na Heroalu  ( firma robi to b. dobrze i za mniejsze pieniądze niż w Poznaniu )- ale facet niesłony i niepunktualny - w tym przypadku jak ktos ma więcej czasu, cierpliwości i chce mieć taniej moze skorzystać z ich usług.

----------


## feyrus

*p. Bieniek i bracia  - parkieciarstwo*  *z Murowanej Gośliny POLECAM*

mało tego,ze terminowo , solidnie , bardzo szybko pracują
to jeszcze :

czujniki ruchu opakowali w woreczki śniadaniowe, żeby  nie zakurzyły się podczas cyklinowania    :ohmy:  

wchodzę wczoraj   :ohmy:     -umyli okna

nie wiem ,co będzie dalej bo jeszcze nie skończone .

----------


## Rezi

> *p. Bieniek i bracia  - parkieciarstwo*  *z Murowanej Gośliny POLECAM*
> 
> mało tego,ze terminowo , solidnie , bardzo szybko pracują
> to jeszcze :
> 
> czujniki ruchu opakowali w woreczki śniadaniowe, żeby  nie zakurzyły się podczas cyklinowania    
> 
> wchodzę wczoraj      -umyli okna
> 
> nie wiem ,co będzie dalej bo jeszcze nie skończone .


co ci układali ? i ew na jakiej chemii - kazdy wykonawca ma swoja ulubiona

----------


## feyrus

Merbau i kempas, chemię mogę sprawdzić

----------


## Rezi

> poleccie prosze elektryka z okolic Poznania
> niby nic wielkiego (dopasowanie instalacji po przebudowie) a nie moge znalezc nikogo sensownego
> kazdy woli klasc od nowa i wolac za punkt


znalazłeś czy dac ci namiar ?

----------


## mundzia

Witam!!
A ja potrzebuje sprawdzona ekipę do podbetonu, scianek dzialowych, pewnych jeszcze takich prac murarskich, potem tynkow i wylewek...
*Rezi* ja tak ładnie na piv prosze  :smile:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam 

mundzia

----------


## magalena

BŁAGAM PILNIE  *POSZUKUJĘ STOLARZA DO UŁOŻENIA PODŁÓG DREWNIANYCH* budowa w Pobiedziskach

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Rezi

> Witam!!
> A ja potrzebuje sprawdzona ekipę do podbetonu, scianek dzialowych, pewnych jeszcze takich prac murarskich, potem tynkow i wylewek...
> *Rezi* ja tak ładnie na piv prosze    
> 
> pozdrawiam 
> 
> mundzia


zapomniałem

troszkę się porobiło z ta ekipą którą miałem (szef nie pałcił chłopcy odeszli) otwierają własną działalność..więc jak chcecie to podaję telefon do Pana Andrzeja który robi u mnie po odejściu z firmy (razem z 4 chłopakami)  niestety ma to swoje plusy i minusy. Chłopcy robią doskonałą robotę, sam ich w tej chwili męcze i pilnuje jakości. robią to za nieduże pieniądze - oni daja robocizną ja materiały ( VAT do zwrotu przez US)

----------


## jag_24

a może namiary do kogoś do drenażu i ocieplenia fundamentów?  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## irekos

Jak widzę opinie o nim że to dobry fachowiec i miły to się zastanawiam czy to ten sam facet, ale pomyłki byc nie może.   :Evil:  
Ja osobiście miałem z nim wielkie przeboje nie wspominając o jego zachowaniu delikatnie mówiąc nie na miejscu. Bardzo niesolidny i na dodatek nieuczciwy. U mnie nie zakończył instalacji zgodnie z umową i nie dostarczył gwarncji na kocioł. Musiałe gwarancje załatwiać sam u producenta. Poza tym montaż nie został zakończony regulacją pieca, musiałem wzywać po nim serwis i placić za ustawienia (zgodniez umową regulacje należały do niego). Najgorsze jest to że dostał całość sumy przed wykonaniem prac. oczywiśice jest to nauczka na przyszłośc aby nigdy nie  placić przed zakończeniem roboty.

----------


## Po_ty

Witam Szanownych forumowiczów 
Chciałbym polecić swoje usługi 
-tynki tradycyjne (dokładność gwarantowana,możliwość wykonania próby np.w garażu)
-Wykończenia wnetrz

Mamy referencje a także można zobaczyć nasze prace
Podpisujemy każdorazowo umowe z inwestorami  
Zapraszam do współpracy 

[email protected]

----------


## ryby

> Witam Szanownych forumowiczów 
> Chciałbym polecić swoje usługi 
> -tynki tradycyjne (dokładność gwarantowana,możliwość wykonania próby np.w garażu)
> -Wykończenia wnetrz
> 
> Mamy referencje a także można zobaczyć nasze prace
> Podpisujemy każdorazowo umowe z inwestorami  
> Zapraszam do współpracy 
> 
> [email protected]


Proszę o informację na temat kosztu wykonania tynków o pow. ok. 350 m2 z materiałem oraz samej robocizny. 
pzdr.

----------


## Po_ty

> Napisał Poz_tynk
> 
> Witam Szanownych forumowiczów 
> Chciałbym polecić swoje usługi 
> -tynki tradycyjne (dokładność gwarantowana,możliwość wykonania próby np.w garażu)
> -Wykończenia wnetrz
> 
> Mamy referencje a także można zobaczyć nasze prace
> Podpisujemy każdorazowo umowe z inwestorami  
> ...


Wysłałem na priv.Pozdrawiam

----------


## ryby

Zdecydowanie polecam hurtownię "Tina" z Gniezna- wszystko co związane z dachem. 
kontakt - Maciej Powierza  tel. 061-428-25-35

----------


## Rezi

ryby
brałeś dach z Gniezna  ......... dużo niższe ceny mają  i ile sobie policzyli za ojazd do Poznania ?

----------


## ryby

Gdy ja brałem od nich dach, to mieli przedstawicielstwo na ul. Czarna Rola, gdzie jakis czas temu znalazł się właściciel terenu i wszystkie firmy musiały się stamtąd przenieść.
Obecnie biorę od nich z Gniezna dachówkę Brassa w cenie 19 zł brutto za m2 +  transport w cenie.
W piątek jadę do nich aby uzgodnić jeszcze kwestię więźby, która wg. wstepnej rozmowie jest w cenie 650 zł/m3 ( ale tu jest cenna netto   :Wink2:  )
pzdr.

----------


## PRO

Rezi jutro firma Paulbud robi u mnie posadzki, jak zrobią to napisze swoją opinie, mam nadzieje że będzie ona równie pozytywna jak Twoja.

----------


## Rezi

pilnuj narożników , 
przed zapłata posprawdzaj z nimi wysokości posadzki - maja tka poziomicę.
wszyscu maja tendencję odchyłemk w naroznikach

----------


## PRO

Rezi jutro robi u mnie posadzki firma Paulbud mam nadzieje ze będe równie zadowolony jak TY.   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Rezi

> Rezi jutro robi u mnie posadzki firma Paulbud mam nadzieje ze będe równie zadowolony jak TY.


ta wiadomość powyżej jest dla Ciebie 

Powodzenia   :big grin:

----------


## K74

Rezi, czy ja mogę poprosić namiary na Pana Roszyka?

----------


## Rezi

o firmie Pana Roszyka pisałem wcześniej i nie chciałbym się powtórnie rozpisywać - najlepsi odeszli i załozyli własną firmę a ze zaczynają i są na dorobku mają niże ceny ( to nie jest firma a zespół ludzi pracujący razem więc i koszty niższe)

więc oficjalnie podaje namiary na Pana Andrzeja Bachorza 0888 782 759
są godni polecenia w zakresie:
stan surowy otwarty 
tynki cem wap + gładzie gipsowe
zabudowa gk wraz z systemem filelinowania płyt GK na skosach  dachu
ocieplenia zew domu ( u mnie wysżło rewelacyjnie a było cięzko)
zabudowa GK ( sufity ścianki etc)
płytki 

pracowici szanujący pracę materiał i inwestora
chcący zobaczyć ich pracę prosze o kontakt na PRIV

----------


## Śliwiok

> Zdecydowanie polecam hurtownię "Tina" z Gniezna- wszystko co związane z dachem. 
> kontakt - Maciej Powierza  tel. 061-428-25-35


Baardzo polecam !
Brałem od nich dachówkę folię i takie tam różne. Nigdy ale to nigdy nie miałem z nimi żadnego problemu. Dowozili nawet 1 arkusz blachy. Na czas ! Pamiętam jak w Castoramie kupiłem płytę OSB i nie miałem jak przetransportować. Poprosiłem Maćka Powierzę i pomógł. Za friko mi to odebrał i przywiózł na budowę. 
Co do cen. Objechałem kilka hurtowni w Poznaniu i wszyscy drapali się w głowy, proponowali, zniżali a i tak Tina okazała się najlepsza.   :big tongue:  
Za transport nie liczyli NIC !!! Tzn. nic bezpośredno.


Rezi,
Tina ma swój oddział w Poznaniu przy ul. Czarna Rola niedaleko Castoramy. 
Prznajmniej tam był...  :Roll:  

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Śliwiok

I jeszcze jedno.

Szukam dobrego majstra do wykonania ogrodzenia klinkierowego. Może być przy okazji tani.  :cool:  

Dajcie namiary na kogoś proszę.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Rezi

> Napisał ryby
> 
> Zdecydowanie polecam hurtownię "Tina" z Gniezna- wszystko co związane z dachem. 
> kontakt - Maciej Powierza  tel. 061-428-25-35
> 
> 
> Baardzo polecam !
> Brałem od nich dachówkę folię i takie tam różne. Nigdy ale to nigdy nie miałem z nimi żadnego problemu. Dowozili nawet 1 arkusz blachy. Na czas ! Pamiętam jak w Castoramie kupiłem płytę OSB i nie miałem jak przetransportować. Poprosiłem Maćka Powierzę i pomógł. Za friko mi to odebrał i przywiózł na budowę. 
> Co do cen. Objechałem kilka hurtowni w Poznaniu i wszyscy drapali się w głowy, proponowali, zniżali a i tak Tina okazała się najlepsza.   
> ...


*Ja nie zamienię V BUD z wichrowej na żadną inna hurtownię    *

----------


## Śliwiok

Spokojnie, nie wściekaj się...

Pytałeś ryby to i ja postanowiłem wtrącić swoje 0,03 zł.
Już dobrze, dobrze już...
Aaaa już wiem. O tą żonę Ci chodzi ?  :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Rezi

znowy gdzies była ??? !!!   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## alison

> Napisał ryby
> 
> Zdecydowanie polecam hurtownię "Tina" z Gniezna- wszystko co związane z dachem. 
> kontakt - Maciej Powierza  tel. 061-428-25-35
> 
> 
> Baardzo polecam !
> Brałem od nich dachówkę folię i takie tam różne. Nigdy ale to nigdy nie miałem z nimi żadnego problemu. Dowozili nawet 1 arkusz blachy. Na czas ! Pamiętam jak w Castoramie kupiłem płytę OSB i nie miałem jak przetransportować. Poprosiłem Maćka Powierzę i pomógł. Za friko mi to odebrał i przywiózł na budowę. 
> Co do cen. Objechałem kilka hurtowni w Poznaniu i wszyscy drapali się w głowy, proponowali, zniżali a i tak Tina okazała się najlepsza.   
> ...


Chciałabym sprostować, bo podany wyżej numer telefony do Hurtowni TINA w Gnieźnie jest błędny - poprawny to 061 428 25 39 Pod podanym przez Ryby telefonem odpowiada bardzo miła Pani, która ponoć z dzieciństwa zna tatę Maćka Powierzy   :ohmy:  shock ... taki zbieg okoliczności. Wiem, bo sprawdziłam empirycznie   :big grin:  Pozdrówki
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Śliwiok

I chyba nie ma już Tiny przy ul. Czarna Rola...  :Roll:  

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## ryby

> I chyba nie ma już Tiny przy ul. Czarna Rola...  
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


Ale są w Gnieźnie   :smile:

----------


## Rezi

> I chyba nie ma już Tiny przy ul. Czarna Rola...  
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


Jak twój parkiet po Koźlińskim 
trzyma się i jeszcze jakbyś pamiętał ile cię skasował

----------


## Śliwiok

> Napisał Śliwiok
> 
> I chyba nie ma już Tiny przy ul. Czarna Rola...  
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> 
> Jak twój parkiet po Koźlińskim 
> trzyma się i jeszcze jakbyś pamiętał ile cię skasował


W sumie nie wiem co napisać.
Parkiet leży i nic wielkiego się z nim nie dzieje.
Wydaje mi się jednak, że coś cieńko dał lakieru. Jedną warstwę za mało.
Po zamontowaniu listew w niektórych miejscach pod listwami są 2-3 mm szparki. Ot tyle.
Jeśli chodzi o cenę to jak dobrze pamiętam to chyba 100 zł/m2 z chemią.
Ale sprawdzę to w przelewach.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Śliwiok

Potwierdzam.

Wychodzi 100 zł/m2 z delikatniutkim haczykiem.

Wcześniej nie napisałem, ale parkiet trochę zniszczyłem sam na własne życzenie. Mianowicie, około miesiąca po lakierowaniu zrobiliśmy u siebie Sylwestra. Przyszło pare osób... No i jak to na imprezach Panie i Panowie kręcili na tym parkiecie piruety. Szpilki nie narobiły szkód ale te piruety już tak. Mam teraz takie wydrapane kółeczka   :Evil:  .

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## marcinor

miała być biała lista a ja spisałem dwa numery :smile: ))
szukam ekipy do wykonania ścian z ytonga
pozdrawiam

----------


## Rezi

a moze ty dasz jakieś sprawdzone ekipy 

a nie tylko daj i daj

----------


## PRO

Może macie jakieś namiary na kopaczy studni , takiej z kręgami?

----------


## PRO

Może macie jakieś namiary na kopaczy studni , takiej z kręgami?

----------


## K74

> Może macie jakieś namiary na kopaczy studni , takiej z kręgami?


813-44-25
Nie pamiętam niestety nazwiska Pana, który ukrywa się pod tym numerem, bo interesy z Nim robiliśmy dawno (2 lata temu), ale ceny miał przystępne.

----------


## marcinor

jakich ekip szukacie?
mam dobrych i bardzo szybkich cieśli! naprawde bomba!
i dekarza dobry i tani!
instalator też, może nie tani ale nowatorski!
ma pojęcie o wszystkich nowościach.
ja tylko chcę wiedzieć ile biorą murarze za fundamenty i strop TERIVA?
nic więcej...  :big grin:

----------


## iga9

Moi murarze brali za cale fundamenty ryczaltowo 4.500 (70m2, lawy lane - sciany z bloczkow). Jak na razie sa ok - ale polecac bede dopiero jak skoncza robote. Co do wczesniejszych prac - to biuro i architektka nadaj sie tylko na czarna liste.
Ale moge polecic jendgo architekta od projektow indywidualnych na ktorych w cenie jest tez kierownikiem budowy - nam poprawial jeden blad w adaptacji. Ceny ptrzystepne i zna sie na rzeczy:
Krzysztof Kiniorski 061-6620070
Polecam hurtownie budowlana Nadstaga w Oborkinach - wzorowa wspolpraca przy darmowych dostawach do Poznania i niskie ceny bez zbednych targow - 061-2970723.
Stal - Centrostal Szczecinek o/P-ń na Jasielskiej 061-8221818

Na razie moge tyle polecic.
Sama pilnie poszukue instalatora, elektryka i koniecznie kogos kto projektuje i wykonuje zabiegowe schody drewniane.

----------


## tomjot

A propos schodów - czy ktoś miał do czynienia z firmą Huberta Szymczaka z Szamotuł (a w zasadzie z Gaju Małego)? Wygląda na to, że zamówiłem u niego schody i drzwi wewnętrzne   :Lol:

----------


## Yanek

1. Dariusz Nogaj / Pobiedziska [bloczki betonowe]
2. E.D.Bau / Biskupice [dachówki]
3. Variant / Poznań [okna fasadowe]
4. Feston / Oborniki [instalacje co, wod-kan]
5. Bilbo / Jankowo [bramy garażowe, drzwi zew., wew.]

Wszystkich gorąco polecam, z każdym z nich dogadacie się z pewnością. Jeśli chodzi o dokładne namiary - piszcie na priv.

Pozdro

----------


## moniaol

mam wielką prośbę,
szukam sprawdzonej firmy do zaprojektowania i wykonania ogrzewania podłogowego, 
czy może ktoś kogoś polecić?  :wink:

----------


## pkm

*marcinor* bardzo prosze o namiar na dekarza
Pozdrowionka

----------


## mundzia

Polecam osobom z okolic Pobiedzisk hurtownię materiałów budowlanych "agrobud" na ul. Głównej w Biskupicach Wielkopolskich. Bierzemy od nich różne różniaste rzeczy, nawet przez telefon załatwiamy bez wpłaty i dostarczają nam na budowę to co potrzebujemy praktycznie od ręki. Bardzo dobrze nam się z nimi współpracuje  :smile: 
No i równiez z polecenia Rezi podbeton wykonała u mnie firma Paulbud i jesteśmy z ich pracy b. zadowoleni, chociez nie wiedzialam o tych naroznikach   :Roll:   i ich nie sprawdziłam ale myśle ze ogólnie robią dobra robote  :smile:  jak wykonaja całą posadzke, to dam znać...
PRO, a jak u CIebie wyszło??

Pozdrawiam  :smile: 

PS. Szukam namiarów na siatki ogrodzeniowe w jak najniższej cenie tym razem  :big grin:  

mundzia

----------


## Rezi

> Może macie jakieś namiary na kopaczy studni , takiej z kręgami?


mnie kopał facet który przywoził kregi z MatBetu - nie pamiętam ile zainkasował dodatkowo ale nie była to kwota powalająca z nóg

----------


## mundzia

Jesli chodzi o studnie kopane, to u mnie kopał pan Czesław Kubicki z Pobiedzisk. Namiary podam na pirv. W sumie troche marudzil, ze mała średnica kregu bo jak sie nachyla to albo głową albo d... uderza, ale robote wykonał jak miał wykonac wiec w sumie moge polecic...
Zapłaciliśmy 80 zł od kręga.

jeszcze mi sie przypomniało, ze dobrze nam sie kupowało w firmie konbet www.konbet.com.pl 
mysle, ze jakość ich produktów tez nie jest najgorsza  :smile: 

pozdrawiam 

mundzia

----------


## Rom

> PS. Szukam namiarów na siatki ogrodzeniowe w jak najniższej cenie tym razem  
> 
> mundzia


Najtańsze siatki są u producenta w Poznaniu na ulicy Ostatniej 5 . Tel. 830-71-30. Zajrzyj na ich strone: www.siatki.com.pl

----------


## ryby

[

PS. Szukam namiarów na siatki ogrodzeniowe w jak najniższej cenie tym razem  :big grin:  

mundzia[/quote]

Spróbuj w Czerwonaku, przy głównej drodze. Ja tam dostałem dobrą ceną tzn. bez vat.

----------


## PRO

Sorka za spóźnione odpowiedzi, ale jestem cąły czas albo w pracy albo pilnuje, a przynajmniej próbuje ekipe od ociepleń.  :big grin:  
Co do posadzek to nie widziąłem jeszcze tak zrobionych , chociaż wiele ich nie oglądałem, generalnie super jak na moje a z tym narożnikami to nie sprawdzałem bo nie miałem jak na etapie prac, natopmiast teraz to ja nic tam nie widzę, ale mam super grubą, twardą i mocną.
Mam wrażenie że wyszło lepiej niż oczekiwałem, ekipa z Paulbudu chyba nie najtańsza ale te kilka złotych w tym cąłym procesie budowy to jest nic, teraz robie ocieplenie i środek to dopiero ciągnie kase, dobrze że całe wyposażenie kupiliśmy w zesżłym roku, teraz to tylko drobne uzupełnienie i materiąły budowlane jak gładzie kleje itp.

----------


## Rezi

a nie mówiłęm ..... 
ciesze się ze wszystko ok

----------


## PRO

ja tez

----------


## PRO

Hej Rezi, Ty jak zwykle na posterunku (przy kompie), a może masz kogoś od kostki brukowej a moze granitowej jeszcze lepiej?
Mam na myśli ekipe kompleksowa obsługa towar + wykonanie?.

----------


## Rezi

czekam na jakiś namiar od forumowicz który miał  rewelacyjną cenę 
jak dostanę podzielę się
a przy kompie bo praca praca praca   :Evil:   - zestawienia trzeba robic   :Evil:

----------


## PRO

ok, bede czekał bo mam jeszcze trochę czasu, a powiedz czy folie kubełkowa będziesz konczył jakąś listwą czy zostawiasz ją luźno bez llistwy. Widziąłem na Twoich zdjęciach że masz połózoną dlatego pytam?

----------


## Rezi

żadnego zakończenia, wywinięta pod listwe startową

----------


## PRO

listwe stratową tą od ocieplenia ścian masz z 50 cm powyżej zakończenia folii?
Czyli rozumiem że folia jest ucięta na pewnej wysokości i bedzie sobie tak przylegać do ściany którą obsypiesz jakąś opaską z kamyszków czy coś takiego?

----------


## Rezi

> listwe stratową tą od ocieplenia ścian masz z 50 cm powyżej zakończenia folii?
> Czyli rozumiem że folia jest ucięta na pewnej wysokości i bedzie sobie tak przylegać do ściany którą obsypiesz jakąś opaską z kamyszków czy coś takiego?


listwą stratowa jest u mnie listwa zrobiona z blachy ( w kształcie parapetu. ) na to przyszedł styropian 15 cm, 40 cm wyzej nie wkładałem drugiej listwy startowej tylko listwę kapinosową z siatką , dodatkowo przykleiłem taśmę rozprężną jako uszczelnienie styku blacha styropian.
styk sturopianu 15/20 cm uszczelnione dodatkowo pianką.

tak to wygląda przed przyklejeniem styro 15 cm - zdjęcie duze więc w nowym oknie http://rezulak.pl/Inwestor128/Zdjecie024.jpg

----------


## PRO

juz kumam, dzieki za info.

----------


## Rezi

> juz kumam, dzieki za info.


skorygowałe - uciekło mi trochę tekstu

----------


## Yanek

> 1. Dariusz Nogaj / Pobiedziska [bloczki betonowe]
> 2. E.D.Bau / Biskupice [dachówki]
> 3. Variant / Poznań [okna fasadowe]
> 4. Feston / Oborniki [instalacje co, wod-kan]
> 5. Bilbo / Jankowo [bramy garażowe, drzwi zew., wew.]
> 
> Wszystkich gorąco polecam, z każdym z nich dogadacie się z pewnością. Jeśli chodzi o dokładne namiary - piszcie na priv.
> 
> Pozdro


Jeszcze jedno:
6. Rewelacyjne posadzki miksokretem / Leszek Jagła /Mosina

----------


## pd04

polecam:
budowa od fundaamentów po dach Józef Miller 696 414 136 - początkowo się kłuciliśmy, ale doszliśmy do porozumienia - solidna firma, terminowa i nie naciąga. 
stal Reklstal - chyba najniższe ceny w okolicy
strzemiona Zbrojarnia północ ul. lutycka 115 7% VAT - a strzemiona I klasa
beton 7 % VAT firma z pobiedzisk a tańsza niż dostawcy z poznania 510 089427
piasek i wykopy w okolicy czerwonaka 601 553 220

.... a czy ktoś może polecić firmę wykonującą przyłacza wody do budynkuu w okolicach czerwonaka

----------


## mundzia

Witam. 
Elektryk by mi sie przydał, muszę kable ułożyć przed tynkami... macie może kogoś??

mundzia

----------


## Maciek-MZM

> Witam. 
> Elektryk by mi sie przydał, muszę kable ułożyć przed tynkami... macie może kogoś??
> 
> mundzia


Robil u mnie. Polecam. Tu jest jego strona www i namiary

 (efekty jego pracy w linku ze zdjeciami ponizej)

----------


## iga9

Pilnie poszukuje namarow na sprawdzonych tynkarzy od tynkow cementowo wapiennych ale kładzionych maszynowo. A na razie ani wsrod znajomych ani na forum nie znalazlam zadnego kontaktu! Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## mundzia

Dziękuję Ci *Maćku* bardzo... zaraz sobie zadzwonie i sie z nimi umówię  :smile: 

pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## magalena

Poszukuję kogoś *kto wymuruje fasadę z klinkieru ok. 180 m2* 
budowa Pobiedziska[/b]

----------


## OLUNIAN

irekosie!
Znam firme EKOWIT z autopsji. Trafiłam na p. Witczaka z polecenia koleżanki, u ktorej tez robil instalacje hydrauliczne i byla bardzo zadowolona. 
Ona, z kolei, trafiła na Niego dzięki swojemu znajomemu - również klientowi. Nie za bardzo wierze, ze nie dostarczyl gwarancji do kotła. Poza tym w zadnej firmie kotlarskiej nie masz - jako kupujący urządzenie - żadnej możliwości uzyskania karty gwarancyjnej "na wlasna reke", jak piszesz. Poza tym p. Witczak ode mnie ani od mojej koleżanki, ani znajomego mojej koleżanki nie wziął nigdy zadatku ani zaliczki przed wykonaniem prac instalacyjnych. Rozliczenie zawsze następowało po przedstawieniu kosztorysów powykonawczych częściowych. Być może nie rozmawiamy o tej samej firmie.  :big grin:

----------


## Yanek

> Poszukuję kogoś *kto wymuruje fasadę z klinkieru ok. 180 m2* 
> budowa Pobiedziska[/b]


Ha! Ja też Pobiedziska-Letnisko! 
W czerwcu będę miał robiony płot z klinkieru - jak Ci się robota spodoba to kole może wymurować fasadę.

----------


## Yanek

> Poszukuję kogoś *kto wymuruje fasadę z klinkieru ok. 180 m2* 
> budowa Pobiedziska[/b]


A! już Cię namierzyłem - idę do Twojego dziennika   :Wink2:

----------


## Marzin

Witam moich przyszłych krajanów! Często tu nie zaglądałem, ale prawie tydzien temu kupiłem działkę, więc pomocy będę potzrebował często  :big grin:  



> Pilnie poszukuje namarow na sprawdzonych tynkarzy od tynkow cementowo wapiennych ale kładzionych maszynowo. A na razie ani wsrod znajomych ani na forum nie znalazlam zadnego kontaktu! Bardzo proszę o pomoc.


Ekipa ta u mnie nic nie robiła, ale wykańczali budynek biurowy, w którym obecnie pracuję. Ponieważ wiedziałem, że prędzej czy później temat będzie mnie dotyczył, wzięłem wizytówkę. Wyglądali profesjonalnie, robotę zrobili szybko, a znając mojego szefa (inwestora), dziadów nie mógł zatrudnić.

PHU Flam-Bud
Dariusz Szczeciński
Chludowo, ul. Łagiwenicka 20, tel 811 66 65, kom 601 75 14 08

----------


## Przemek32

Witam Poszukuje solidnych i terminowych fachowcow z Poznania, rowniez takich ktorych dostepnosc nie siega przyszlego roku:
- plytkarza,
- instalatora do wody,
- cykliniarza
Bede wdzieczny za namiary:

PS. Pytanie orientujecie sie jakie lepiej rurki wybrac do wody (zimnej i cieplej) w lazience, kladzone oczywiscie pod tynkiem: miedziane czy plastikowe ?? Z tego co wiem miedziane moga rdzewiec i szybciej moze na nich osadzac sie kamien. Z kolei plastikowe podobno nie nadaja sie pod tynk, szczegolnie dla cieplej wody bo moga sie odksztalcac ??

Pozdrawiam
Przemo

----------


## Maciek-MZM

> Z tego co wiem miedziane moga rdzewiec i szybciej moze na nich osadzac sie kamien. Z kolei plastikowe podobno nie nadaja sie pod tynk, szczegolnie dla cieplej wody bo moga sie odksztalcac ??


Hm.. co do fachowcow nie poradze, co do rurek. Mialem miedziane. Rozbudowywalem dom, i instalacje. Tez dalem miedzane. MIEDZ NIE RDZEWIEJE (najwyzej sniedzieje)!!! to raz a dwa kamien osadza sie wszedzie jednak w moich starych nie zauwazylem jakis nalotow.
Plastik dajmy dzieciom do zabawy  :smile:

----------


## iga9

* Przemek32* Z takimi pytaniami pisz zawsze w grupie wielkopolskiej, bo na bialej liści mamy tylko podawac konkretne kontakty. Jak tam napiszesz - na pewno wiecej osob sie wypowie   :Wink2:

----------


## asiulkaa

ludzie , podajcie PROSZĘ namiary na dobrą ekipe od ocieplenia zewn.+ tynki zewnętrzne , bo te co poniżej podaliście już obdzwoniłam ( p. Michała i p.Bachorza) i mają terminy na przyszły rok. a nas zima zastanie w nieocieplonym domu , z małym dzieckiem!!
POMOCY!!!
joanna

----------


## Rezi

> ludzie , podajcie PROSZĘ namiary na dobrą ekipe od ocieplenia zewn.+ tynki zewnętrzne , bo te co poniżej podaliście już obdzwoniłam ( p. Michała i p.Bachorza) i mają terminy na przyszły rok. a nas zima zastanie w nieocieplonym domu , z małym dzieckiem!! 
> POMOCY!!! 
> joanna


zadzwoń do p. Jarka Napierały 0602 230 193
terminy ma na październik, nie jest tani ale b. dobrym fachowcem, właśnie we wrześniu będzie kładł tynk silikonowy u mnie. 


zapytaj areg na priv był zadowolony ze swojej ekipy  http://forum.muratordom.pl/profile.p...rofile&u=16399

niestety z fachowcami zaczyna byc juz cięzka nie dosyc ze ich nie ma to ci co zostali zaczynaja podnosic ceny

----------


## iga9

Oj to prawda. Ja wczesniej niz na listopad nie moge znalezc ekipy od wykonczeniowki  :ohmy:   A ceny sa po prostu rozwalajace!  :ohmy:   Poelcanych z forum obdzwonilam - nie ma szans. Trzeba ich zaklepac min. 4 miesiace wczesniej! Jakbyscie mieli jakies namary (malowanie, płytki, g-k z bajerami, montaż drzwi, etc.)  :Wink2:

----------


## Estach2

Ekipa pana Jagły- super, zrobili wszystko w terminie, pracowali od świtu do godz. 22.00- nie przesadzam! A szef- pełen profesjonalizm. Polecam!
Proszę o pomoc! Może ktoś ma namiary na firmę do wykończenia wnętrz- malowanie, układanie płytek? Solidną i oczywiście niedrogą?

----------


## iga9

* Estach2* a co robi ta ekipa p. Jagły, bo nic nie napisałeś?  :ohmy:   No i podaj jakis telefon czy cuś  :Wink2:  
A ekipy od wykonczeniowki ta juz przez forum 2 tygdnie szukam i nic. Jak juz pisalam pierwsze wolen terminy maja na listopad  :cry:

----------


## Rezi

> * Estach2* a co robi ta ekipa p. Jagły, bo nic nie napisałeś?   No i podaj jakis telefon czy cuś  
> A ekipy od wykonczeniowki ta juz przez forum 2 tygdnie szukam i nic. Jak juz pisalam pierwsze wolen terminy maja na listopad


jak znam nazwisko do od instalacji

----------


## asiulkaa

Rezi,
dziękuję za radę. dostałam numer od arka na ekipę od ocieplenia , byli dzisaj i temat zamknięty. jak zwykle mozna na Ciebie liczyć
pozdrawiam
joanna

----------


## Estach2

No tak, nie napisalam szczegolow dotyczacych pana Jagly, ale to moja pierwsza wypowiedz na forum i bladze jak dziecko we mgle. Juz sie poprawiam. Pan Leszek Jagla z Mosiny wylewa posadzki. Z czystym sumieniem moge go polecic. Mam nr tel. dla zainetresowanych.

----------


## tomjot

> zbudowali i jestem zadowolona, Andrzej: 660209242


temu Panu(i) dziękujemy

----------


## asiulkaa

dla naszego przyjaciela ,któremu ekipa znowu przesunęła termin szukamy pilnie malarzy , którzy potrafia zrobić wyprawki gipsowe na popękanych ścianach. polecicie kogoś? z góry dziękuję. joanna

----------


## Marzin

Witajcie Wielkopolanie. Tak sobie czytam i czytam, i wyglą na na to, że jezeli chcę rozpocząć prace budowlane wrzesień/październik, to już teraz warto byłoby szukać ekipy. Wszyscy zawalani robotą! W związku z tym pytanko:
Potrzebuję porządnych budowlańców na zrobienie fundamentów i postawienie murów. A gdyby byli jeszcze do tego tani, to już wogóle moje szczęście byłoby wielkie!   :big grin:

----------


## jag_24

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.
Pilnie potrzebuję dekarza  :sad:   Po dzisiejszych ulewach przecieka mi dach. Może ktoś z forumowiczów ma namiary na dekarza na Poznań.  Z góry dziękuję

----------


## asiulkaa

mam ten sam problem. ten który robił mi dach może podjechać najwczesniej za tydzień :smile: ))) źle zaizolował obrzeża kominów i mam mokre ściany w domu. fachowcy!

----------


## PRO

Rezi dzowniłem też do Pana Napierały widziałem jego roboty bardzo mi się podobały, ale termin dopiero na przysżły rok, tez chcę położyc tynk silikonowy. Napisz jak skończy u Ciebie i się pochwal   :big grin:

----------


## Rezi

ma robic u mnie w pażdzierniku
jak zapomnę ........... bądź upier.....   :Lol:

----------


## PRO

Moze macie jakieś doswiadcznia z firma Alles z Poznania, elewacje itp.?

----------


## hern

Szukam fachowca od rolet zewnętrznych. Raczej interesuje mnie sterowanie elektryczne.

----------


## asiulkaa

nam rolety zewnętrzne zakładała firma SAPMONT z niepruszewa-producent okien na profilach VEKA. sterowanie elektryczne niedrogie. polecam , jesteśmy zadowoleni.

----------


## mundzia

Witam :smile: 
Z przykrością muszę wyznać Wam moje niezadowolenie z ogłaszającej sie tu na tym forum (strona 1 i 2 ) - dlatego pisze tu - z firmy wykonującej tynki (poz_tynk lub po_tynk). Otóż Panowie jak sie ich nie przypilnuje nie przykładają sie do pracy. Dopiero po uwagach naszych porawili to co było zle, chociaz nie wszystko o co prosilismy. Zdarzalo sie kilka razy ze nagle rano dostawalam teleon ze dzis nie przyjada na budowe i ze beda za dwa dni. Pewnego razu czekajac bezskutecznie na telefo potwierdzający, czy Panowie przyjada w poniedzialek pracować czy nie, postanowilam sama zadzwonic, bo juz byla niedziele a my nie wiedzielismy jak planowac poniedzialek, boe nie mielismy zadnych wiesci od Panów. Całą niedziele dzwonilam do Pana Sówki ale nie odbierał telefonu. W koncu w poniedzialek sie po jakims czasie dodzwonilam i sie dowiedzialam ze Pan Sówka jest na spływie pontonowym i ze nie wie kiedy wroci i nie wie kiedy dokonczy zaczeta u nas prace. No i bylismy również umówieni na tynkowanie zewnetrzne, ale Panowie sie odmyslili, stwierdzili ze mam szukac kogos innego nie podajac specjalnie przyczyny, ponoć złapali jakąś inną robote. Prace u nas Konczył brat Pana Sówki, robiąc wyprawki dookoła okien, które jak zobaczyłam to mi sie włos na głowie zjeżył, sa wykonane brzydko... ale już nie dzwonilam bo nie widzialam sensu. Najgorsze w sumie jest to, że nie mogę powiedzieć, że są partaczami tak w 100%, ale brakuje im chyba poważnego podejścia do klientów. No i w sumie się z nimi dobrze rozmawia. Problem ekipy leży w pracownikach, na których Pan Sówka nie zawsze może liczyć i przez to czasem wychodzą takie niemiłe sytuacje.  hmm... to sie chyba nia nadaje ani na czarną listę ani na białą listę z wielkopolski... 

pozdrawiam

PS. Szukam ekipy do tynków zewnetrznych na ten rok. WIem ze to z cudem teraz graniczy ale moze choc raz mi sie poszczesci   :Confused:  


mundzia
*PS. Przedłużacz się znalazł, żle szukaliśmy, miotły nie ma, ale wiem że zniknęła przez nieuwagę.*

----------


## Maciek-MZM

> Teraz jeszcze musimy od nich sciagnac nasze klucze od budowy i miotłe i przedłużacz na bębnie bo nam zniknęły jak Panowie przyjechali po swój sprzet pod nasza nieobecnośc i bez uprzedzenia nas o tym.. hmm... to sie chyba nadaje na czarnąlistę z wielkopolski... \
> pozdrawiam
> 
> mundzia


A mialas cos takiego jak umowe? Z wpisanym zakresem prac terminem zakonczenia, forma platnosci i kara za nierzetelne wykonanie lub przekroczenie terminu?

----------


## asiulkaa

czy pan sówka, lub jego brat -piotr nie jest przypadkiem z czarnkowa? jeśli tak to wykonywał u mnie kafle-mój boże :sad: (( nie mogę znależć umowy z nim -nie pamiętam nazwiska, ale chyba tak.
rzeczywiście jak najdalej.
kończy u mnie dobra ekipa  tynki zewnętrzne-jeśli chcesz przyjedź obejrzeć , dostałam namiar od arka z forum i POLECAM GORĄCO:
ARTUR LIBERSKI -601 168 111
bardzo rzetelni, niedrodzy , codziennie są o 7.00 rano i pracują po 10 godzin. jak mają przyjechać godzinę później, zawsze móią z 1 dniowym wyprzedzeniem.i nawymyślałam ramki naookoło okien ia takie tam-żaden problem, mają wszystko co trzeba i nie liczą dodatkowo za wynajem rusztowania bo mają swoje.
jest to firma remontowo-budowlana ,robią duży zakres od tynków do płytek, wstawianaia drzwi-młoda ekipa-zależy im .
wiem , że do końca roku mają 4 elewacje, ale np. w październiku mają lukę-zadzwoń sama.
mój domek jest w kicinie jeśli chcesz -obejrzyj jak robią.

----------


## mundzia

oczywiscie ze nie mialam.. a jak powiedzialam, ze na forum reklamują się, ze moga wykonac próbe na przykład w garazu, to mnie gosc wysmiał.... i pisza ze kazdorazowo umowe podpisuja - bzdura totalna i nie mozna w to wierzyc...

nie chce sie uzalac tylko pisze jako przestrofga dla innych bo juz kilka osób mnie o te ekipe pytało, wiec pisze ogolnie zeby nie opowiadac kazdemu osobno  :smile: 

pozdrawiam..
mundzia

----------


## mundzia

Oczywiscie ze sa z Czrnkowa!! Pan Piotr robił u mnie, a Pan Romek robil dookola okien!! ah   :Evil:  
dziekuje CI bardzo za namiary!!!! juz dzwonie!! moze maja wolny termin jakis!!
super!!

Jak ja lubie to forum i Was Kochani!!!!!!

dziekuje :smile: 

mundzia

----------


## mundzia

*asiulkaa* bardzo CI dziekuje... zadzwonilam i sie umowilam wstepnie!! jestes Boska!! masz u mnie przynajmniej piwo albo moze kawe?? nie wiem co wolisz  :big grin: 

pozdrawiam

mundzia 

PS. Chetnie bysmy te tynki oczywiscie zobaczyli  :smile:  ale to sie jeszcze nedziemy kontaktowac  :smile: 

dziekuje raz jeszcze  :smile:

----------


## asiulkaa

:smile: ))ci sami . u mnie źle położyli mozaikę -kafle , z błędami. poza tym uszkodzili przy mocowaniu umywalkę podwójną z koła za 1300 ( odprysk) i udawali, że nic się nie stało, pewnie też spali u ciebie na budowie :smile: ) a poza wszystko potrafią , a nie potrafią dobrze podłączyć umywalki czy prostej wanny. długo by opowiadać. aaa i próbują potem podwyższyć ceny , na co się nie zgodziłam. u mnie robił ten z czarnkowa  z kolegą, miało być ich 3, było 2 , jak wyjechał po towar to cały dzień go nie było -szkoda nerwów. 
najlepiej obejrzeć prace i pogadać z ludźmi, u których dana ekipa robi.
a klucze odbieraj szybko- też zginęło nam parę drobiazgów typu sekator i inne, ale za rękę nie złapałam.
na kawę zapraszam ja do siebie, ale to za jakieś 2 tygodnie , bo dzisiaj jadę do szpitala- moje maleństwo 10 dni po terminie porodu  nie chce wyjść . 
a zobaczyć możesz w każdej chwili-, p. artur wytłumaczy ci jak dojechać.
wstawiał też drzwi , parapety klinkierowe-ładnie to wyszło.są u nas codziennie od 7 do 17.00 przynajmniej .

----------


## mundzia

*asiulkaa* to ja trzymam kciuki przede wszystkim za szczęśliwe Rozwiązanie!!!! reszta może poczekac   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Dzis tez narodził się synek mojej koleżanki, zreszta też Asi i mowie na nia tez asiulka  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 
Jeszcze raz życzę wszystkiego dobrego  :smile: 
i dziekuje za te ekipe (z nieba mi z nia spadłaś)  :smile: 
pozdrawiam !!

mundzia

----------


## Lucyna Kocowska

Eh wiem, że takich próśb jest tu cała masa ale tylko Wy mi Kochani zostaliście. Czy ktoś mógłby poratować namiarem na jakąś rzetelną, sprawdzoną i szybką ekipę budowlaną do stanu surowego? Poprzednia zaklepana mi się wykruszyła    :cry:

----------


## Po_ty

Szanowna pani (Mundzia)
Gdy zadzwoniła Pani do mnie z pytaniem czy wykonam u Pani tynki powiedziałem że niestety niemam czasu ale moge polecić Pani ekipe która to zrobi i od tego czasu dogadywała Pani wszystkie sprawy nie z moją ekipą a z firmą brata to po pierwsze.
Druga sprawa to kwestia wykonania prac (tynków) jestem przekonany że tynki są wykonane zgodnie z norma jaka obowiązuje ale jesli ktoś chce malować na goły (cemetowo wapienny) tynk farbą to jasną sprawą jest że znajdzie dziure w całym.Tynki cem.wap.trzeba gipsować lub przynajmiej szlamować filcem..Zgadzam sie z Pania co do terminu,natomiast każdemu przydazaja sie nieraz jakies problemy których nie sposób przewidziec  (Pracownicy nie dojadą na budowe itd.) 
A opisała Pani to w taki sposób jakby zdarzało sie notorycznie,tynki wykonywane by były miesiac czasu,i jakośc pracy byłaby odrażająca.
Prosze wskazać wsród znajomych z forum lub poza który z nich ma lepiej wykonane tynki cem.wap.Lub samemu sie zastanowić czy nie wymaga Pani rzeczy niemozliwych (malowanie bez szpachlowania lub filcowania na         goly tynk) I sadze że jesli ktoś na tym forum ma juz jakies doswiadczenie   
z tynkami cem.wap to przyzna mi racje.
Poprosze o opinie innych inwestorów aby wyrazili swoje zdanie na temat   
wykonywanych prac przez nas.
I jeszcze jedna sprawa jeżeli uważała Pani że tynki wewnetrzne sa wykonane zle to dlaczego nalegała Pani żeby zrobic jej jeszcze elewacje,a kiedy ekipa odmówiła napisała Pani jak to jest niezadowolona...
Jedno przeczy drugiemu
Pozdrawiam serdecznie  [/img]

----------


## mundzia

> Szanowna pani (Mundzia)
> Gdy zadzwoniła Pani do mnie z pytaniem czy wykonam u Pani tynki powiedziałem że niestety niemam czasu ale moge polecić Pani ekipe która to zrobi i od tego czasu dogadywała Pani wszystkie sprawy nie z moją ekipą a z firmą brata to po pierwsze.
> Druga sprawa to kwestia wykonania prac (tynków) jestem przekonany że tynki są wykonane zgodnie z norma jaka obowiązuje ale jesli ktoś chce malować na goły (cemetowo wapienny) tynk farbą to jasną sprawą jest że znajdzie dziure w całym.Tynki cem.wap.trzeba gipsować lub przynajmiej szlamować filcem..Zgadzam sie z Pania co do terminu,natomiast każdemu przydazaja sie nieraz jakies problemy których nie sposób przewidziec  (Pracownicy nie dojadą na budowe itd.) 
> A opisała Pani to w taki sposób jakby zdarzało sie notorycznie,tynki wykonywane by były miesiac czasu,i jakośc pracy byłaby odrażająca.
> Prosze wskazać wsród znajomych z forum lub poza który z nich ma lepiej wykonane tynki cem.wap.Lub samemu sie zastanowić czy nie wymaga Pani rzeczy niemozliwych (malowanie bez szpachlowania lub filcowania na         goly tynk) I sadze że jesli ktoś na tym forum ma juz jakies doswiadczenie   
> z tynkami cem.wap to przyzna mi racje.
> Poprosze o opinie innych inwestorów aby wyrazili swoje zdanie na temat   
> wykonywanych prac przez nas.
> I jeszcze jedna sprawa jeżeli uważała Pani że tynki wewnetrzne sa wykonane zle to dlaczego nalegała Pani żeby zrobic jej jeszcze elewacje,a kiedy ekipa odmówiła napisała Pani jak to jest niezadowolona...
> ...


Po Pierwsze, to nie jest tak, że nie chcielismy filcowania!! co  bzdura!! Rozmawiając o tynkach mowilismy ze nie chcemy gipsowania na to, ale chcemy mieć to zrobione na gładko tak, zeby mozna bylo to malowac... Panowie nie wspomnieli o tym ze mozna to zafilcowac, i ze sie przy tym nie uzywaz gipsu!! Ja podaje wykonawcy efekt koncowy, jaki chcemy mieć, a wykonawcy obowiązkiem jest przedstawienie mi jakie są możliwości tego wykonania i jaka cena.... Jezeli Pan wykonuje tynki i nie wie Pan ze takie rzeczy jak uzyskanie gładkiej, ładnie zatartej ściany z tynkiem cementowo-wapiennym są możliwe, to już mówi samo za siebie...  :Confused:   Poza tym nie sądzę, aby prosząc, żeby nie było widać "pasków" po listwach wymagam rzeczy niemozliwych... nie lubie jak ściana faluje tam, gdzie była listwa....  :Confused:   Nie chodzi tu o znalezienie dziury jak Pan pisze...   :Confused:   Od samego poczatku Panowie wiedzieli ze NIE CHCEMY GŁADZI GIPSOWYCH... trzeba bylo sie nie podejmować skoro widzieli ze nie są wstanie tego zrobic... a takie rzeczy są jak najbardziej do zrobienia...
Jeśli chodzi o problemy nie do przewidzenia (np. ze pracownik nie dojedzie na budowe) jestem w stanie zrozumiec, ale zdarzylo sie to 3 razy podczas trzech tygodni wykonywania prac! I trudno powiedzieć, że spływ pontonowy jest tez taką własnie nieprzwidywalną sprawą   :Confused:   Poza tym, mozna byc wyrozumialym ale do pewnego momentu... tu chodzi o nasz czas, nasze pieniądze i nasz dom... Wyrozumialosc sie kiedys konczy...   :Confused:  
Co do jakości.. TO właśnie wykonenie ościeży okiennych przez Pana ekipe, bo ekipa Brata "nie mogła", dolały oliwy do ognia... bardziej falujących i nieładnie zatartych ościeży nie widziałam!!   :ohmy:   Ościeża zrobione Przez Brata są przy tych Pana po prostu na medal... najprawdopodobniej bedziemy musieli je teraz jakoś wyprowadzac, jeszce nie wiemy jak, ale oczywiscie to juz nasze zmartwienie, bo przeciez to nasz dom i nasze pieniadze....   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  
Jesli chodzi o Pana zdziwienie, dlaczego chcielismy te Ekipe do tynkow zewnetrznych, to juz Panu odpowiedam... Chcemy sie wprowadzic w pazdzierniku, a majac sciane jednowarstwowa, to pewnie Pan wie, że nie sposob mieszkac w takim domu bez tynkow zewnetrznych... zbyt duze straty ciepla itd, pewnie nie musze tego Panu tlumaczyc....   :Confused:   A ze wzgledu na ogólny deficyt ekip budowlanych nie mielismy wyjscia... kladąc na to w przyszlosci moze tynk strukturalny przykrylibysmy to co by ekipie Pana Brata nie wyszło... Zalezy nam na czasie... ot cala przyczyna... inwestor czasem niestety staje przed takimi trudnymi wyborami...
I chyba nie jestem odosobniona w swoim niezadowoleniu, bo wystarczy przeczytac post asiulki, aby sie przekonac, ze nie jestem nie wiadomo jak wymagającą, wymyslającą inwestorką...

z poważaniem

mundzia[/b]

----------


## mariof

czarnych na czarną listę  :smile: 
ja tu szukam namiarów na dobra ekipie od tynków ma ktos kogoś poproszę na email  :smile:  pzdr

----------


## tomjot

Myślę, że mogę go już polecić - jeszcze niedawno na grupie wielkopolskiej pytałem - czy ktoś miał z nim jakieś doświadczenia, a teraz okazuje się, że to jeden z niewielu wykonawców którego mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić. I o dziwo z tzw. "łapanki"   :big grin:   Oto i on: Hubert Szymczak (604279429) - wykonawca rewelacyjnych schodów, drzwi, parapetów - to robił dla mnie. Niesamowicie dokładny, wręcz perfekcyjny prawdziwy artysta w swoim fachu, nie najtańszy, ale do najdroższych mu daleko.

----------


## iga9

A ja ostrzegam wszystkich przed polacanym tu elektrykiem - p. Trzmiel. Szczegóły opisałam na CZARNEJ LIŚCIE. Z tego tematu należy pana zdecydowanie usunąć!  :Evil:

----------


## Rezi

polecam następujących wykonawców

*Instalacje Wod Gaz Co * 
Andrzej Jabłoński tel 606 214 232, możesz powołać się na mój nick, 
młody chłopak .. robi sprawnie i ma dobrze poukładane w głowie i co ważne większac rabatów oddaje klientowi. 
U mnie nie robił instalacji od początku a przejął prace po instalatorze partaczu i ciągnie dalej i robi to wg mnie dobrze za dobre pieniądze.

*Prace budowlane i wykończeniowe* 
Andrzej i Arkadiusz Bachorz  tel do Pana Andrzeja 888 782759
tych moge polecic z czystym sumieniem u mnie robili prace budowlane i wykończeniowe ( ściany działowe, tynki wew ręczne, ocieplenie zewnętrzne, ocieplenie dachu i sucha zabudowa wnetrz, płytki, taras klinkier na elewacji, malowanie)to co robili widac w mojej galerii

*hurtownia INSTALACYJNA*  Elmar ul kotowo - wjazd od Głogowskiej
Pan Maciej Stankiewicz - dostałem dobre ceny i dobry serwis 

Hurtownia budowlana - VBud Walkiewicz na Wichrowej *- ........... tak powinno byc w kazdej hurtowni..."    * - przenoszą się do nowej siedziby 100 m  zaq rondem Preźmierowie w kierunku na Buk

----------


## tomjot

Tym razem nie wykonawca - a hurtownia (to już druga obok Nadstagi). Polecam - już chyba wspominany na forum - Instalex z Jarocina (hurtownia instalacyjna) - i panią Magdę Mika. Mają ceny, których nie udało mi się uzyskać w żadnej poznańskiej hurtowni - na poziomie cen sklepów internetowych. Transport miałem gratis (kilka niezależnych dostaw) - kilka sytuacji gardłowych gdzie okazało się, że czegoś nie było w komplecie, albo trzeba było wymienić jakąś część - zostało załatwionych perfekcyjnie.

----------


## Marzin

:big grin:

----------


## mundzia

Witajcie  :smile: 
Tym razem chce polecic Pana od płytek, ale też gładzi ipsowych, u nas tez kładł goldband na sciany i obrabial karton gipsem okna, i w sumie bedziemy jeszcze go prosic o zrobienie obudowy kominka i okapu nad kuchenką, ale to na potem bo narazie brak kasy ...  :smile: 
ale ogolnie mowiąc polecam Pana od wykonczeniówki, z którego my jestesmy bardzo zadowoleni  :smile:  jest dokladny i ma ciekawe pomysły  :smile:  i nie mowi ze sie nie da czegos zrobic tylko robi i dziala  :smile: 

podaje namiar: Pan Jurek Borówka tel. 889846333


pozdrawiam 

mundzia

----------


## wloczykij

> .... a czy ktoś może polecić firmę wykonującą przyłacza wody do budynkuu w okolicach czerwonaka


 Korzystałem z usług Meliopozu - wykonanie przyłącza wod/kan do działki (2004) a potem przyłączenie kanalizy do domku letniskowego (2006). Każde ze zleceń było opatrzone projektem po czym przyjeżdżała ekipa i robili przez dwa dni. Zapłata po robocie, a jej wysokość wydaje mi się ani za duża ani za mała. Generalnie nie narzekam. 
Narazie...  :Wink2: 
_ dodane 6 stycznia 2007_
Mogę dopisać jeden plus dla Meliopozu - gdzieś wsiąkła mi dokumentacja przyłącza wod./kan. które oni zrobili i kiedy do niech zadzwoniłem, to bez szemrania zrobili mi kopię

----------


## Blood!

No to i ja polecę - budowałem 5 lat więc kilku się nazbierało - niestety TYLKO kilku   :Confused:  

No1 
Malowanie, płytki wykończeniówka  -  Adam Kozioł 602486306 - BARDZO dokładny, sumienny i odpowiedzialny - nie jest najtańszy, liczy za wszystko co zrobił ale jak podsumować do kupy to jego średnia cena na dzień dobry jest lepsza niż ostateczna innych po poprawkach. Jedyny fachowiec z którym nie spisywałem umowy - a ponieważ miałem kiepskich murarzy na których się przejechałem umowy spisywałem już potem (prawie) zawsze.

No2
Elektryka i inne instalacje - Elektroklim Przemysław Wawrzyńczyk 606943414 - młody, dokładny, otwarty na nowe technologie - wszystko dokładnie opisane i      dokładnie posprzątane po robocie.

No3
Roboty ciesielsko - dekarskie Pozdach - Marian Szmigiel 601794003- ciesielkę robili mi murarze - pateraki jakich ze świecą szukać, po nich wynająłem tą ekipę aby ułożyli dachówki i zrobili podbitkę. Pierwszą rzeczą którą mnie ujęli był fakt że przyjechali z własną budą w której mieli wszystko, od młotka po czajnik - ode mnie nie potrzebowali NIC (wielka zmiana po murarzach   :ohmy:  ), podbitkę zrobili tak ładną - że ładniejszej we wsi nie ma   :Lol:  choć trzy lata już minęły.

Ponadto mogę polecić 
geodetę: 694 418 236
dostawcę okien - M&S agent w Poznaniu 061 8720 310
i ... wywóz śmieci Wikom 061 8268 915

pozdrawiam wszystkich  :Wink2:

----------


## krys1

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić jako *solidne* Przedsiębiorstwo Geotechniczne i Geologiczne s.c. *GEOPROJEKT - POZNAŃ*, ul. Św. Szczepana 46 a, 61-465 POZNAŃ. My mieliśmy konieczność zrobienia badań gruntowych w warunkach zabudowy, dokumentacja GEOPROJEKTU jest dokładna, 20 stron opisu. Ale ważniejsze jest to, że gdy zastanawialiśmy się czy robić drenaż wokół budynku czy nie, postanowiliśmy do tej firmy zadzwonić i się poradzić. Ku naszemu miłemu zaskoczeniu wyszukano nasze dokumenty i na ich podstawie poradzono nam jakie rozwiązanie będzie w naszym przypadku najlepsze. Wiem też z relacji Misiaka grupa zaczynających w 2007 WIELKOPOLSKA, który korzystał z usług tej samej firmy, że bardzo profesjonalnie podeszli do sprawy gdy miał problem z gruntem. Myślę, że na chwilę obecną warto ich polecać. 

tel.(0-61) 662-30-22   e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## anstak

Geoprojekt- potwierdzam- takze bylam bardzo zadowolona z ich usług. Elastyczni, kompetetni, szanujacy mój czas, ponieważ nie mogłam z przyczyn technicznych do nich podjechac, żeby przekazać im jakies brakujące papiery,  przyjechali na moja prosbe specjalnie do mnie do pracy żeby je odebrać. Sama dokumentacja przygotowana bardzo profesjonalnie. Jeden z niewielu kontaktów, ktorym moge wystawić 5 z plusem.

----------


## jag_24

witam.
Poszukuję studniarza na Poznań. 
Czy macie kogos godnego polecenia??? bardzo proszę o jakieś namiary.

----------


## Bi

Polecam firmę zaopatrzeniowo-usługową Michała Piotrowiaka z Gozdnicy. 

Kupiłam u nich płytki klinkierowe elewacyjne po bardzo atrakcyjnej cenie w porównaniu z realiami warszawskimi. Wiem co mówię, ponieważ wcześniej kupowałam cegłę klinkierową poprzez firmę w Warszawie.
Miła obsługa, zamówienie, dostawa spedycją Raben do Warszawy po 3 dniach. Faktura VAT poleconym. Towar jest super i uczciwe ceny

p. Krystyna MULIK
Przedsiębiorstwo Zaopatrzeniowo-Usługowe CERAMIKA Michał Piotrowiak 
tel. 68 360 12 22
ul. 1 maja 9, Gozdnica   :big grin:

----------


## K74

Myślałam, że nigdy nie będzie mi dane dopisać do tej listy mojego wykonawcy. 
A jednak  :big grin: . Polecam przedstawiciela firmy M&S okna, na ul. Sokoła, Pana Grzegorza Potasza. Niesamowita cierpliwość, dostępność drogą mailową niemal 24 h na dobę, zamówienie zrealizowane w terminie. A na pochwały dla ekipy montażowej pod wodzą Pana Łukasza Olszewskiego po prostu nie starcza słów  :big grin:  .

----------


## kabietka

Ja polecam elektryka który właśnie  u mnie skończył rozkładanie kabli :O)

Człowiek słowny,dokładny,potrafi doradzić jak optymalnie umiejscowiić włączniki,gniazdka  :O)

Ma odpowiednie uprawnienia :O)

Pan Krzysztof Kabat  kom.0-602-736-408.

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## TOMLAW

Pana Krzysztofa Kabata... to ja też polecam. Robił u mnie kabelki. Jestem bardzo zadowolony z jego pracy

----------


## anstak

Widze ze Pan Krzysztof ma wielkie wziecie na forum :smile:  U mnie tez robił i bedzie konczył, bo akurat teraz pewnie robi u innych forumowiczów. Ja pochwale jak wszystko bedzie skończone

----------


## kabietka

> Widze ze Pan Krzysztof ma wielkie wziecie na forum U mnie tez robił i bedzie konczył, bo akurat teraz pewnie robi u innych forumowiczów. Ja pochwale jak wszystko bedzie skończone



Tak się składa że robił u mnie :O)
Bez jego porady to coś cieńko wyszło by  rozmieszczenie moich kontaktów i gniazdek  według mojej koncepcji :O)

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## iga9

Ja mogę polecić mojego dekarza, który choć nie najtańszy to robi super i bardzo terminowo- p. Walerian Przybyła 511285719.
Ekipa od murarki- panowie na pozimie, pracowali super, oczywiście trzeba pewnych rzeczy pilnować, ale bardzo profesjonalny szef i ludzie - p. Darek 604908357.
No wspaniali nieocenieni stolarze od schodów i parapetów - p. Piątkowski 885272151. Tu same pochwały, bo robota w przystępnej cenie i pierwsza klasa.
Mogę się też pozystywnie wypowiedzieć o wiedzy, pomocy i obsłudze w salonie MS na ul Sokoła, o którym była mowa wcześniej.

----------


## alison

> Myślałam, że nigdy nie będzie mi dane dopisać do tej listy mojego wykonawcy. 
> A jednak . Polecam przedstawiciela firmy M&S okna, na ul. Sokoła, Pana Grzegorza Potasza. Niesamowita cierpliwość, dostępność drogą mailową niemal 24 h na dobę, zamówienie zrealizowane w terminie. A na pochwały dla ekipy montażowej pod wodzą Pana Łukasza Olszewskiego po prostu nie starcza słów  .


a ja powiem tak: obsługa przyzwoita, montaż średni, także z tymi hejnałami na ich część to bym nie przesadzała... sam produkt tzn. okna z MS mi się podobają

----------


## Nail

> listwą stratowa jest u mnie listwa zrobiona z blachy ( w kształcie parapetu. ) na to przyszedł styropian 15 cm, 40 cm wyzej nie wkładałem drugiej listwy startowej tylko listwę kapinosową z siatką , dodatkowo przykleiłem taśmę rozprężną jako uszczelnienie styku blacha styropian.
> styk sturopianu 15/20 cm uszczelnione dodatkowo pianką.


Witam,
Rozumiem, że na ścianę nad gruntem dajesz 20 cm styropianu, a ile w podłogę na gruncie?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rezi

kolejne namiary na sprawdzonych fachowców 

*Parkieciarz - Tomasz Matysiak 0606 904 556*, młodzi chłopacy z dużym doświadczeniem, tutaj duże podziękowania doskonały efekt wstawek parkietu w gres i za dotrzymanie terminu

*Schody - Dariusz Kelak*- pomijając dobrą cenę za schody z merbau - polecam za normalne podejście sprawy i słowność.

*Granity i Marmury Paweł Wilczek 501 314 622 poprawiłem bo był błąd*, Opalenica - robili mi obudowe do kominka i parapety granitowe, ceny o ponad 30% nizsze od poznańskich, troszkę problemy z terminem ale reszta bez zarzutu

----------


## celt

A ja szukam generalnego wykonawcy  :sad:

----------


## Nail

> A ja szukam generalnego wykonawcy


Witam kolegę. 
A co budujemy?
Czyżby studio fotograficzne?
Pozdrawiam AndrzejG.

----------


## celt

> Napisał celt
> 
> A ja szukam generalnego wykonawcy 
> 
> 
> Witam kolegę. 
> A co budujemy?
> Czyżby studio fotograficzne?
> Pozdrawiam AndrzejG.


Nie rozumiem?

----------


## Nail

> Napisał Nail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał celt
> 
> ...


Znam jednego Celta z KKM, nie sądze żebyś był innym Celtem niż tym, którego znam. Ale mogę sie mylić. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## celt

No to na pewno ja  :Smile: 
Ale buduje dom  :Smile:  Studio moze jakies sie wygospodaruje. Jak masz nick na KKm ?

----------


## mckaz

witam
szukam ekipy do budowy domu w Biskupicach Wlkp.
Ktoś może coś polecić w tym rejonie, może z materiałem... też jakies propozycje...
pozdrawiam

----------


## tubylec

Widzę, że im dalej przeglądam tę listę  to tym bardziej zamienia się ona w zwykłe forum wlkp.
Proponuję wrócic do tematu głównego.

Chcę zachwalić zespół budowlany, który początkowo przerabiał mi nadproża w garażu (bo były zbyt nisko osadzone) a potem wykonał praktycznie całą wykończeniówkę. Naprawdę dobrze, za rozsądną cenę i bez rzucania ciągle słowami na k... itp.

Namiary mogę podać ale na maila

Już Tubylec

----------


## mundzia

:smile:

----------


## tomjot

Polecam firmę - polecaną zresztą na forum (firma ma swą siedzibę w Poznaniu) - w której zakupiłem tynki zewnętrzne (silikatowe) - Huma i jej przedstawiciel - p. Artur Radoń - 501211530. Dlaczego polecam? Konkurencyjni cenowo (na pewno w stosunku do STO i Kabe), otwarci na klienta - kiedy zabrakło mi jednego wiadra tynku - wymieszano mi je i dowieziono w godzinę! Tynk na elewacji wygląda na razie całkiem nieźle  :Smile:

----------


## imak

> polecam:
> budowa od fundaamentów po dach Józef Miller 696 414 136 - początkowo się kłuciliśmy, ale doszliśmy do porozumienia - solidna firma, terminowa i nie naciąga. 
> stal Reklstal - chyba najniższe ceny w okolicy
> strzemiona Zbrojarnia północ ul. lutycka 115 7% VAT - a strzemiona I klasa
> beton 7 % VAT firma z pobiedzisk a tańsza niż dostawcy z poznania 510 089427
> piasek i wykopy w okolicy czerwonaka 601 553 220
> 
> .... a czy ktoś może polecić firmę wykonującą przyłacza wody do budynkuu w okolicach czerwonaka


pd04 skorzystałam z Twojego polecenia i rzeczywiście potwierdzam. Józef Miler super uczciwy, niezwykle solidny i terminowy człowiek. Wybudował mi dom od stanu surowego po dach (bez dachówki), zrobił tynki wewnętrzne i posadzki oraz ścianki g-k na poddaszu. Nie opuścił budowy ani na jeden dzień. Polecam

----------


## iga9

> Polecam firmę - polecaną zresztą na forum (firma ma swą siedzibę w Poznaniu) - w której zakupiłem tynki zewnętrzne (silikatowe) - Huma i jej przedstawiciel - p. Artur Radoń - 501211530. Dlaczego polecam? Konkurencyjni cenowo (na pewno w stosunku do STO i Kabe), otwarci na klienta - kiedy zabrakło mi jednego wiadra tynku - wymieszano mi je i dowieziono w godzinę! Tynk na elewacji wygląda na razie całkiem nieźle


Tez potwierdzam i polecam. Mialam identyczna sytuacje= dowizli wiaderko tynku w identycznym odcieniu. Tynk po zimie wyglada super i faktycznie jest zmywalny  :Wink2:

----------


## dellos

Polecam firmę ARCH z Lubonia. Usługi wod-kan, gaz i c.o.. Ogrzewanie podłogowe połozyli szybko i fachowo, załozyli solar, doradzili w sprawie kotła. Trzeba przekonac się do szefa, ale fachowcy doskonali. www.arch.poznan.pl

----------


## MOHABY

witam wszystkich

potrzebuje pomocy, szukam solidnej firmy budowlanej z uwagi, iz wykonawca, ktory byl zamowiony w listopadzie, nagle "oszalal" i podwyzszyl kosztorys wykonawczy o 80% i zostalam na lodzie... chcialabym przynajmniej wybudowac dom w stanie surowym otwartym lub zamknietym, z wykonczeniowka bede walczyc w przyszlym roku
pozdr
czekam na info

----------


## lidka87

witam serdecznie jeszcze buduję a właściwie wykańczam muszę dopisać do białej listy szefa naszej brygady murarskiej p.MAREK RYMELSKI dokładny,sumienny,punktualny prawdziwy fachowiec mimo młodego wieku.dzięki jego i całej ekipy radą zaoszczędziliśmy czas i pieniądze.gorąco polecam. następne nazwisko o którym nie zapomnimy to p.ADRIAN KRUPA Z HURTOWNI BOL-ANN GNIEZNO.tak szczerego miłego profesjonalisty nie spotkałam nigdy.kiedy w grudniu zaproponował nam kupno porothermu myślałam tak wcześnie ale jak dzisiaj patrzę na fakturkę to buzia mi się śmieje.od tego momentu gdy coś potrzebuję to zawszę dzwonię do gniezna tam każdy ma czas miłe słowo,towar i dobrą cenę to naprawdę super gość.pozdrawiam serdecznie.  :Lol:   :big tongue:   :big grin:

----------


## sc0rpion

witam wszystkich

ja natomiast poszukuje sprawdzona ekipe od kominkow z DGP oraz od klimatyzacji, oczywiscie Poznan i okolice

aaa i jeszcze od automatycznych rolet zewnetrznych


serdeczne dzieki za namiary

pozdrawiam

----------


## longinus997

> Witajcie, to teraz już mogę polecić   .
> 
> *Niniejeszym chcielibyśmy zareklamować firmę ciesielsko-dekarską, która robiła nam więźbę dachową Pana Jerzego Derwicha (Solidny wykonawca w przystępnej cenie) telefon 0 605 04 33 56*. Firma wykonuje także ocieplenia poddaszy, docieplenia budynków, stolarkę i kładzie płyty g-k.
> Pozdrawiam
> TadekL


No cóż, chciałbym przestrzec szanownych inwestorów przed tym panem.

Niesolidny krętacz i oszust. Pod koniec marca br. szukałem ekip na wykonanie dachu na początek maja, oferta pana Derwicha wydawała się przystępna no i był przecież polecany na forum.

Pierwsze zgrzyty pojawiły się w kwietniu, kiedy próbowałem się kontaktować z "przyszłym wykonawcą" i dogrywać szczegóły, masa nieodebranych telefonów, i w końcu jedno umówione spotkanie, na które p. Derwich się nie pofatygował (i nie raczył zadzwonić, że nie przyjedzie).

To była, żółta kartka, którą jednak "przyszłemu wykonawcy" udało się odkręcić (bo niby miał stłuczkę, bo jego ludzie coś tam sknocili i nie miał głowy do niczego itp.)

Podobna sytuacja pojawiła się pod koniec maja, kiedy wszystko było gotowe do rozpoczęcia pracy, p. Derwich nie odbierał kilku(nastu) telefonów i kiedy wreszcie zadzwoniłem z telefonu mojej dziewczyny (nie lubię takich ciuciubabek) odebrał za pierwszym razem. Ciśnienie już mi skoczyło, ale zwykłem załatwiać takie sytuacje na spokojnie więc grzecznie mu wytłumaczyłem, że postępuje, delikatnie mówiąc, nieprofesjonalnie.

P. Derwich zarzekał się, że wszystko jest aktualne, nawet umówił się na spotkanie na budowie i przyjechał! OK, pierwszy tydzień czerwca i wchodzimy - mówi.

Jak to się skończyło zapewne się Państwo domyślają, stracony czas i nerwy. Nadchodzi 8 czerwca a "wykonawca" telefonów nie odbiera, SMSy ignoruje. Kiedy po raz kolejny zadzwoniłem z innego numeru znowu obiecywał, że aktualne, że oddzwoni itp. 

Naturalnie ze strony "wykonawcy" nie usłyszałem ani przepraszam, ani pocałujcie się w d**ę. P. Derwich chyba ma nóż na gardle bo przestał już jakiekolwiek telefony odbierać.

Totalnie niepoważny człowiek, pozbawiony szacunku do innych. Odpuściłbym sobie całe to pisanie gdyby chociaż szczerze powiedział (albo nakłamał), że zawalony robotą, że ekipa mu się rozpadła, że pioruny z czystego nieba rozbiły mu samochód itp. Niestety, p. Derwich przyjmuje strategię strusia, chowa głowę w piasek i udaje, że go nie ma i nigdy nie było.

Jeśli ktoś lubi takie zabawy to proszę bardzo, ale ja ostrzegam innych inwestorów i absolutnie *NIE POLECAM.*

----------


## krys1

> Napisał TadekL
> 
> Witajcie, to teraz już mogę polecić   .
> 
> *Niniejeszym chcielibyśmy zareklamować firmę ciesielsko-dekarską, która robiła nam więźbę dachową Pana Jerzego Derwicha (Solidny wykonawca w przystępnej cenie) telefon 0 605 04 33 56*. Firma wykonuje także ocieplenia poddaszy, docieplenia budynków, stolarkę i kładzie płyty g-k.
> Pozdrawiam
> TadekL
> 
> 
> ...



Dzięki za obszerne przedstawienie sprawy
*
Na czarną listę z takim wykonawcą!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## stach_paluch

> Napisał zbys
> 
> więźba - Przybecki z Lubonia
> 
> 
> Witam,
> będę wdzięczny za namiary na pana Przybeckiego.
> 
> Gorąca prośba do wszystkich z Wlkp - właśnie cieśle zostawili nas na lodzie i się nie pojawili - dekarz zamówiony - *podajcie namiary na Waszych cieśli jeżeli są godni polecenia*. Musimy kogoś pilnie znaleźć na sierpień.


Józef Probol z Gniezna - 669050094. Teraz śmiga u mnie - fachowiec z artystycznym podejściem do ciesiółki.

Ja natomiast poszukuję PILNIE kogoś do tynków wewn. na drugą połowę sierpnia.

----------


## Sasha

No to muszę kogoś polecić bo chłopaki prawie skończyli

Ekipa zajmuje się pracami murarskimi - budują domy do więźby. U mnie robią całość prac murarskich łącznie z tarasami, wykończeniem kominów itd

Ich zalety: 
1. Potrafią przygotować harmonogram dostaw materiałów budowlanych co do dnia i godziny (dla inwestora) i co najważniejsze dotrzymują terminów ze swojej strony
2. Pracują i to w takim tempie,  ze aż miło
3. Sprzątają po sobie - tak... dobrze przeczytaliście
4. Ściany i ich robota jest idealnie równa i porządna
5. Nie marudzą i nie wydziwiają jeżeli trzeba zrobić jakąś dodatkową niewielką robotę (mam na myśli zmiany w projekcie) - robią za free
6. Są słowni
7. Mają swoje narzędzia, betoniarkę jak trzeba itd

Wady:
Może są trochę drożsi, niż oferty jakie dostawałem, ale tamte były wyceniane bez ścian działowych i bez tarasów. Przypuszczam, że jeżeli podliczyłoby się wszystko to moja ekipa wyszłaby taniej. 

Bardzo polecam
Jarek Jessa 602 682 177
PS
Przypomniało mi się ze przy okazji położyli mi rury do GWC
==============================================

Z czystym sumieniem polecam też mojego kierownika budowy
Bardzo fajny gość - jest na budowie raz w tygodniu, choćby po to aby zobaczyć. Tak generalnie to bardzo mi pomógł
Zbyszko Konieczny 604 175 485

W obu przypadkach możecie powołać się na mnie - buduję w Dębogórze obok Poznania

----------


## longinus997

Drewo zamawaiełm tutaj http://www.wiezba-dachowa.pl/ jakość OK, cena jak na warunki wielkopolskie przystępna, nie marudzili na długość krokwi, transport w cenie, rozładunek niestety nie, w porównaniu do tartaków wielkopolskich miałem szybki termin realizacji zlecenia (ok. 10 dni)

Dachówki Prodach, okna Roto, rynny Bryza z plastiku. Żadna hurtownia w wielkopolsce nie chciała dac takiego rabatu jak http://www.creonet.pl/
na dostawę trochę poczekałem.

----------


## świercz

*Instalator CO CWU Kanaliza*

Podaje namiar na Krzycha! to naprawdę świetny fachowiec!!! Bardzo dokładny i doświadczony! 

*Krzysiek Wachowiak tel kom. 601 082 777*

najlepiej też powiedzieć że namiar jest z internetu z dziennika Arka/*świercza*! wystarczy do mnie zajrzeć  :wink:   tu!

----------


## krys1

Myślę, że mają już ugruntowaną opinię. Słowni, terminowi, konkurencyjni cenowo, napewno jeśli chodzi o beton i bloczki betonowe. Polecam *Dora 0-61 814 05 47 wew.101-105 (104 fax)* Wielkawieś koło Buku

----------


## Pyrgon

> Z czystym sumieniem polecam też mojego kierownika budowy Bardzo fajny gość - jest na budowie raz w tygodniu, choćby po to aby zobaczyć. Tak generalnie to bardzo mi pomógł
> Zbyszko Konieczny 604 175 485


Potwierdzam - u mnie tyż jest - fajny gość i cierpliwy na dodatek dla pacjentów-żółtodziobów budowlanych

----------


## ashca

Szukam cieśli, który odeskowałby i opapował dach w Kaliszu? Macie może jakieś namiary, bo termin mnie goni. Ten, którego mieliśmy umówionego wystawił nas do wiatru.

----------


## longinus997

z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ekipę ciesielsko-dekarską.

p. Marian Kuczyk, tel. 888 711 734

robili u mnie więźbę, nadbitkę, wyrabiali końcówki krokwi, foliowali, łatowali, wstawili okna, odeskowali i obrobili kaferki płytą OSB, położyli dachówkę i zrobili obróbki blacharskie.

terminowi i słowni

kierbud nie miał zastrzeżeń

pracownicy p. Mariana młodzi, sympatyczni i komunikatywni

(pytałem się o wolne terminy = koniec września)

----------


## ashca

> pracownicy p. Mariana młodzi, sympatyczni i komunikatywni
> 
> (pytałem się o wolne terminy = koniec września)


Ja niestety potrzebuje odeskować dach w sierpniu  :sad:  Znalazłam kogoś z ogłoszenia w gazecie, tylko nie wiadomo co to za fachowcy.

----------


## Amaranta

> Napisał longinus997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał TadekL
> 
> ...



Już pisałam na czarnej liście (nie z zamiarem bronienia tego pana, bo ja też miałam problemy ze skontaktowaniem się z nim), że przez cały czerwiec siedział u mnie na dachu i był zawalony robotą. Po prostu wziął za dużo robót, firma jest rodzinna, prowadzi ją z braćmi, i nie wydolili czasowo, co nie zmienia faktu, że powinien jak dorosły człowiek się zachowywać, a nie chować głowę w piasek   :Confused:  

Jeśli ktoś chce mieć jednak dobrze położony dach, szczególnie karpiówkę, to z czystym sumieniem mogę go - jako fachowca - polecić.

----------


## Taniutka78

Witam -moja Przyjaciółka szuka kogoś do zrobienia ścianek itp. prac. Dom stoi w okolicach Szamotuł -znacie kogoś z tamtych okolic kogo możecie polecić ...samodzielnie budującej Kobiecie ?

----------


## anula237

Witam!!!! Gdyby ktoś był zainteresowany to mam solidną ekipę do budowy domu od A do Z. Poznań i bliskie okolice.

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Witam!!!! Gdyby ktoś był zainteresowany to mam solidną ekipę do budowy domu od A do Z. Poznań i bliskie okolice.


A oprócz polecania tej firmy coś jeszcze robisz ??
Bo Twoja historia na forum nic więcej nie ujawnia.

Może opiszesz dokładniej jakie masz doświadczenia z tą firmą ?

----------


## anula237

Widzę, że źle zostałam odebrana. Polecam ich bo jak już w innym poście opisałam jestem z nich bardzo zadowolona. Ta firma buduje mój dom od podstaw. We wrześniu jestem z nimi umówiona na wykończenie wnętrza. Raz tylko zdecydowaliśmy się z mężem na inną firmę ,która miała nam wylać posadzki maszynowo. Niestety nie byłam zadowolona. Dlatego chwalę tą pierwszą ekipę bo jest za co. Bardzo istotną rzeczą jest też to , że dobrze doradzają. A oprócz tego, że ich polecam to pracuję zawodowo i zajmuję się rodziną. Pozdrawiam

----------


## gremlin2000

Pozdrawiam

----------


## anula237

Mogę podać numery telefonu : Pan Andrzej 888 782 759 lub Pan Arkadiusz 695 442 671. Oni u mnie wykonywali wszystkie prace a nawet polecili mi dobrych dekarzy i hydraulika.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wojciech Malinowski

Poszukuję solidnej firmy montującej bramy posesyjne, przesuwane w Poznaniu i okolicach. Ze względu na nietypową działkę planuję zamontować bramę rozsuwaną na dwie strony.

Z góry dziękuję za kontakty

Wojtek
 :big tongue:

----------


## krys1

> Poszukuję solidnej firmy montującej bramy posesyjne, przesuwane w Poznaniu i okolicach. Ze względu na nietypową działkę planuję zamontować bramę rozsuwaną na dwie strony.
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za kontakty
> 
> Wojtek


Myślę, że lepiej zapytać tu:
Grupa Wielkopolska

----------


## Nail

Poszukuję wykonawcy instalacji ogrzewania podłogowego
Z góry dziękuję

----------


## Amaranta

> Poszukuję wykonawcy instalacji ogrzewania podłogowego
> Z góry dziękuję


Nam bedzie zakładał p. Rafał Plackowski. Na razie położył instalacje WOD-KAN i GAZ. Nie mamy zastrzeżeń, a wręcz polecamy. 
Tel. 606711987

----------


## magdos

Witam,
mam pytanko czy ktoś może polecić fachowca z Poznania do oczyszczenia i pomalowania płotu? 
Z góry dziękuję  :big grin:

----------


## krzygier

Więc ja sobie pozwolę polecić z ręką na sercu firmę montującą kominki marki LECHMA :

EKSPERT Spółka Cywilna                      
Ryszard Pietrzkiewicz, Jacek Mazur
tel. kom. 0 513-142-602, 0513-142-603  
tel. (067) 26-25-748, tel/fax (061) 810-57-77     
ul. Zielona 15,   62-100 Wągrowiec                           


Wycena kominka po kilku godzinach od rozmowy telefonicznej, cena przystępna,   :big grin:   a następnie na dzień przed umówionym dniem montażu dostaję SMSa z przypomnieniem że następnego dnia o 9 rano są u mnie i co następny dzień godzina 8:50 i są u mnie nie ważne że odległość 100km. Robią fachowo,solidnie odpowiadają na każde moje laickie pytanie, nawet nie zwróciłem uwagi kiedy jedli śniadanie a prawie ciągle patrzyłem im na ręce (trochę nie ładnie ale wielu rzeczy się dowiedziałem  i podpatrzyłem  :big grin:  ). Posprzątali bo sobie, no i najważniejsze cena, materiały i czas realizacji oraz wykonania na wycenie *====* rzeczywistemu zużyciu materiałów oraz czasom. Najmniejszego złego słowa nie mogę powiedzieć same superlatywy naprawdę polecam.   :big grin:

----------


## domhub

Prosze o namiary na Pana od plytek

czy ktos moze polecic fachowca dokladnego, solidnego i z polotem?

Dzieki  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Rezi

> Prosze o namiary na Pana od plytek
> czy ktos moze polecic fachowca dokladnego, solidnego i z polotem?





> Mogę podać numery telefonu : Pan Andrzej 888 782 759 lub Pan Arkadiusz 695 442 671.


tych można szczerze polecić

----------


## domhub

Dziekuje Rezi, 


 a jak wygladaja cenowo?

----------


## Rezi

> Dziekuje Rezi, 
> 
> 
>  a jak wygladaja cenowo?


robią dobrze .... dla mnie to było ważniejsze

----------


## Olkalybowa

ELEKTRYK
solidny i kulturalny, doradza, jest otwarty na sugestie inwestora. 
Jednym słowem polecam
 Paweł  Stępka 501 847 845

----------


## Martuszek

Szukam dobrego stolarza z zacięciem artystycznym w Wielkopolsce - mam do zlecenia kuchnię do wykonania w Poznaniu. Czy ktoś może polecic swojego?

----------


## AXENTY

Vadim Popowich
Robota wykonana wręcz doskonale, szybko i sprawnie. Ściany gładkie jak pupa noworodka, mimo dość kiepskiego materiału, który sam dostarczyłem.

----------


## domhub

to znaczy ze Ten Pan (p. Vadim) robi tynki ? wewnetrzne czy zewnetrzne?
Czy moze jeszcze cos innego?  :Roll:

----------


## AXENTY

> to znaczy ze Ten Pan (p. Vadim) robi tynki ? wewnetrzne czy zewnetrzne?
> Czy moze jeszcze cos innego?


Tak jak w temacie postu: Tynki wewnętrzne, gipsowe - maszynowe :smile:

----------


## domhub

uupps   :oops:   blondynkowato to wyszlo-  malo widoczy ten temat

dzieki za wyjasnienie

ntnr  :big grin:

----------


## mowaleria

Witam - my jesteśmy dopiero na początku swojej przygody z budowaniem, ale szukając ekipy do postawienia domu wyczytałam, iż są pewne kłopoty ze znalezieniem ekip do wykończeniówki. W związku z tym chciałam polecić ekipę, która wykonywała remont generalny mieszkania moich rodziców, a i u mnie napewno będą robić wykończeniówkę. Są to dwaj młodzi panowie - robili u moich rodziców sufity podwieszane z nidy, szpachlowanie wszystkich ścian, kładli płytki w kuchni i łazience oraz panele w pokojach i w korytarzu. Rodzice są bardzo zadowoleni, chłopacy są słowni i terminowi tak więc z czystym sumieniem polecam. Podaję namiary - *Pan Piotr 509-47-26-39 i Pan Sebastian - 506 500 590.*A tak na marginesie dodam, iż strasznie rodzice bali się kurzu przy szpachlowaniu, a tu miła niespodzianka - panowie nie szlifowali szpachlowanych ścian tylko robili "na mokro". Ściany po wyschnięciu były gładkie jak szyba.

----------


## Rezi

> Ściany po wyschnięciu były gładkie jak szyba.


a jak się takię ściany maluje ? ? ?

----------


## mowaleria

> Napisał mowaleria
> 
>  Ściany po wyschnięciu były gładkie jak szyba.
> 
> 
> a jak się takię ściany maluje ? ? ?


maluje się je wałkiem i po pomalowaniu nie są już takie gładkie bo pozostaje faktura od wałka   :Lol:

----------


## grych

Witam; jestem tu nowy, ale postanowiłem się tu "zapisać" bo może w końcu znajdę jakiegoś prawdziwego fachowca... ale zacznę od początku - rok temu zrobiłem kuchnię - tzw fachowcy z Kalisza, spartolili mi kilka rzeczy; w tym roku chciałem zrobić następne pomieszczenia (od 2 lat mieszkam w domu po babci i wszystko do remontu) i postanowiłem odnowić werandę i przedpokój ale odnowić przez duże "O" włącznie z wymianą drzwi wejściowych... ustawionego miałem fachowca, z którym też umówiłem się, że zrobi mi wnękę do drzwi (stare były dużo większe, należało odpowiednio przymurować) Ja się na tym nie znam, dlatego to co zrobił (we wtorek, a ponieważ musi to wyschnąć jeszcze jestem bez drzwi wejściowych) przyjąłem be zastrzeżeń (oczywiście krzywo, ale stwierdził, że i tak trzeba będzie obrobić to kartongipsem. Jak dzisiaj zobaczył to mój teść to aż się za głowę złapał... ale dość - poszukuję kogoś, kto rzeczywiście rzetelnie wykona mi prace remontowo-wykończeniowe - wylewka w przedpokoju, dodatkowa ścianka z kartongipsu, płytki na werandzie, przygotowanie ścian i pomalowanie oraz wytapetowanie, sufit też w kartongipsie. W sumie już nie chodzi o czas ani o kasę... tylko o Fachowca przez duże "eF" Może ktoś zna kogoś takiego z regionu Ostrowa Wlkp. lub Kalisza, bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## brzydlak

witam
 polece ekipy mimo , ze nie z wielkopolski, ale pracujace  rowniez w Poznaniu

*dekarz*- _Grzegorz  Łuczak    602 873 090_ - bardzo dokladni i szybcy. sasiedzi byli pod wrazeniem. ceny bardzo korzystne dla inwestora  :smile: 

*instalator*- _Krzysztof 601 082 777_ bardzo  pomocny, dokladny i kontaktowy.

*POŚ* - _Grzegorz Matuszewski - 608 052 991_ szybko sprawnie i na temat. bardzo pomocny i dobrze zorganizowany

*tartak- Łoża*_  059 833 33 25_ - tutaj dodam ze zamawialismy trudna wiezbe i to w terminie swiat wielkanocnych. inne tartaki dawaly terminy od 3- 6 miesiecy. oni dali 2,5 tyg. cena tez duzo korzystniejsza od konkurencji. drewno, transport i terminowosc na 5

*murarz-* _Roman Sztuba 693 832 061_- dokladnie i blyskawicznie 

*ocieplenie poddasza, plyty GK*- _Sebastian Rybak 601 981 375_ - jeszcze u nas jest, ale pracuje bardzo dokladnie i szybko. polecam bo skonczyl nam biuro i gore  chaty i jest naprawde solidny. siedzi na budowie od wczesnego rana . BARDZO pracowity

----------


## mariejo

Wlasnie panowie z ekipy El max Jerzy Konieczny z Puszczykowa 604784977 wymieniaja mi okablowanie w 80 letnim domu. Sprzataja po sobie i  praca idzie im sprawnie. Kuja tylko minimum bo kable ida w rurkach i w wiekszosc sa OK. Ekipa jest kulturalna, nie narzucaja swoich rozwiazan,  wszystko konsultuja.

----------


## karolciaszczep

> okna -"BBZ" ze starego Puszczykowa
> hurtownia "dach-bud"z Dębca oraz "Poztel" z Wołczyńskiej
> instalator co i cwu z Lubonia - Rafał Kąkolewski
> murarz z Kościana Leon- zabójczy facet
> więźba - Przybecki z Lubonia
> dekarzy nie polecam
> teraz szukam tynkarzy wewn.


Witam, 
też jestem z Lubonia, też na etapie szukania ekipy tynki wew + posadzki znalazł pan już kogoś godnego polecenia?

----------


## joaz

Ja z wielką przyjemnością polece swoich fachowców. Solidni, dokładni i z polotem + swietnie potrafia doradzic. Z tego co wiem robią całą wykończeniówkę. U mnie kładli płytki, wykańczali drewnem kuchnię i ocieplali poddasze. Są to p. Jasiu i p. Michal tel. 505 779 685
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## maciejc

Chciałem polecić bardzo dobry namiar na cieślę: 
Zbigniew Zandecki
Telefon: 509 911 422
www.zandecki.eu
230 m2 dachu zrobione profesjonalnie w dwa i pół dnia, mocna ekipa i dach prosty jak mało kiedy, rozwiane wszystkie nasze wątpliwości związane z dachem...
Jednym słowem polecam!

----------


## Gosc_gość

Z czystym sumieniem polecam *geodetę*:
*Mieczysław Gruszecki 507-581-435 z Poznania - dzielnica Świerczewo.*

Starszy Pan, ale ma 30 lat pracy w Geopozie ( co jest dużą zaletą)
Pracował również w RPA przy budowie hotelu.
Zapalony tenisista z wystawką pucharów i nagród  :ohmy: 
Wykonał mi mapki do celów projektowych. Jakość bez zastrzeżeń.
Odebrałem je dokładnie w 21 dzień od złożenia zamówienia,zakładany termin był 4-5 tygodni.
Zapłaciłem uczciwą cenę za 12 mapek w skali 1:500.
I na pewno będę korzystał z usług tego miłego Pana przy wyznaczaniu budynku na działce.

----------


## Alpino

Budowa trwa i ludzie sie przewijają, z tych wszystkich mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić:

*MURARZE* Jarek 665 998 483

Ekipa, która doradzi, podowie, wyjaśni - jednym słowem jestem zadowolony, bardzo. Polecił bym dekarzy ale mieli wypadek  :cry:   byli super.

Można powołać się na Adama. Powodzenia   :big grin:

----------


## maciejc

Polecam dekarza, który kładł dachówki na naszym domku - jestem z niego bardzo zadowolony. Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić - p. Zieliński 0601 830 979. Bardzo mało odpadów, w tydzień ułożone 218m2 + 6 okien dachowych.

----------


## Sasha

> Hurtownia Zensof w Gruszczynie


potwierdzam - jestem mile zaskoczony jak pracują - chociaż mam wrażenie że trzyma to za przysłowiową mordę Pan L.

polecam

----------


## malinka135

Kogo możecie polecić do budowy domku w stanie surowym zamkniętym .
Interesują mnie dobrzy fachowcy na których można polegać i cenowo rozsądni.
I jeszcze jedno pytanie : czy materiały budowlane warto  kupować samemu  czy zlecić ekipie budowlanej ,która będzie budowała ?

----------


## celt

Jesli chcesz budowac gospodarczo to nie wiem jesli chcesz zlecic firmie to z czystym sumieniem - Alta Investment

----------


## anula237

Jeśli chodzi o materiały budowlane to na początku kupowaliśmy sami z mężem , ale później zlecaliśmy to fachowcom, którzy u nas pracowali i nic mnie to więcej nie kosztowało. A ja zaoszczędziłam czas.

----------


## Sasha

> Kogo możecie polecić do budowy domku w stanie surowym zamkniętym .
> Interesują mnie dobrzy fachowcy na których można polegać i cenowo rozsądni.
> I jeszcze jedno pytanie : czy materiały budowlane warto  kupować samemu  czy zlecić ekipie budowlanej ,która będzie budowała ?


Bardzo polecam - wybudowali mój dom - są super i każdemu życzę takiej ekipy
Jarek Jessa 602 682 177 

Gość naprawdę godny polecenia - robi mi całą murarkę i muszę powiedzieć że budowanie z tą ekipą to przyjemność - opisałem to z resztą parę postów wyżej.

----------


## Altariela

> Napisał malinka135
> 
> Kogo możecie polecić do budowy domku w stanie surowym zamkniętym .
> Interesują mnie dobrzy fachowcy na których można polegać i cenowo rozsądni.
> I jeszcze jedno pytanie : czy materiały budowlane warto  kupować samemu  czy zlecić ekipie budowlanej ,która będzie budowała ?
> 
> 
> Bardzo polecam - wybudowali mój dom - są super i każdemu życzę takiej ekipy
> Jarek Jessa 602 682 177 
> ...


Oprócz wspomnianych zalet ma też dość istotną wadę: po umówieniu się na roboty nie odbieranie telefonów i nie dawanie żadnego znaku życia   :Roll:

----------


## Sasha

No.... nie wiem, ode mnie również czasem nie odbiera, i raz nie pojawił się na budowie - potem okazało się .... już nie pamiętam co, ale jednocześnie nigdy nie zawalił terminów które były dla mnie ważne. A to czy zaczął prace w czwartek czy w piątek...

----------


## Martuszek

Mój dach na wykończeniu już, więc z czystym sumieniem *mogę polecić firmę Pana Waleriana Przybyła (ciesielstwo-dekarstwo)* tel. na priv.bTani nie jest! ale wart płaconych pieniędzy. Fachowca tego poleciła mi Iga9, która uratowała mój tyłek czyt. moją budowę - poprzedni dekarz 1. umarł, 2. spadł z dachu. Dzięki koleżance z Forum, której nie widziałam na oczy, a której winna jestem minimum kawę z ciachem - zdążyłam się w terminie zadaszyć. 
Po remoncie starego domu i trzykrotnych poprawkach na dachu dobrze wiem jak ciężko o dobrego dekarza. Robił wszystko - więźbę, folię, opierzenia, rynny, z dachówką poradził sobie świetnie, a mam dośc nietypową - Szmaragd Ruppceramika.

----------


## Martuszek

Zapomniałabym - szukam kamieniarza oraz płytkarza z polotem. Dobrze gdyby nidę gips też robił. Robota w Poznaniu.

----------


## Altariela

Ja nie mówię o dniu czy dwóch poślizgu. Mówię o sytuacji, gdy facet na 2 tygodnie przed planowanym rozpoczęciem prac przestał odbierać telefony i przez okrągły tydzień codziennego dzwonienia ich nie odbierał. Nigdy też już więcej nie oddzwonił z jakimikolwiek wyjaśnieniami. Być może to sporadyczny przypadek, ale fakt pozostaje faktem.
Pozdr

----------


## joaz

> Zapomniałabym - szukam kamieniarza oraz płytkarza z polotem. Dobrze gdyby nidę gips też robił. Robota w Poznaniu.


Witam Martuszek.
Wysyłam Ci namiary na priva. Z tego co wiem to oni są wszechstronni. Na pewno kładą płytki i płyty GK.  Co do kamienia to musisz się sama spytać.
Ciepło pozdrawiam.

----------


## agakz

Potrzebuję solidnego stolarza do zrobienia tradycyjnej kuchni - bez wydziwasów

----------


## tokas

Witam szanownych budowlanców. 
Zwracam sie z ogromną prosbą o namiary na sprawdzonych architektów, którzy dokonywali Wam adaptacji (lub projektów indyw.) 
Mój Pan architekt własnie poinformował mnie że wyjeżdza na kontrakt (min 3 mc) i nie jest w stanie dokończyć pracy która rozpoczął. 
Dlatego zwracam się do Was z pomocą o namiary na Waszych ludzi

----------


## Sasha

Wg mnie to powinieneś udać się do swojej gminy - znajdz kieronika odpowiedzialnego za ten obszar i poproś o pomoc - napewno ci kogoś poleci

----------


## celt

Poslalem namiary

----------


## brzydlak

cd swietnych  budowlancow

*elektryk HUBERT* - *tel 511 317 307*- bardzo młody ale bardzo solidny i dokladny. podpowiedzial nam wiele rozwiazan, ktore sprawily ze dom jest wygodniejszy w obsludze. do tego REWELACYJNA cena za punkt

*szpachlarz ARTUR tel 790 263 920*- pracowal jak blyskawica, do tego pieknie i dokladnie. jestesmy BARDZO zadowoleni. cena za robote świetna. a posprzatal   tak ze az mi szczena opadla

do tego *BARDZO* polecam

*HDMB MASZEWSKI*- musze napisac ze w goracym okresie, kiedy nic nie bylo w hurtowniach wyprosilam u nich z dnia na dzien BK na sciany szczytowe. ceny na wszystkie  materialy byly zawsze zadowalajace. nidgy nie bylo problemow z transportem ani terminami. wiekszosc materialow kupilismy u nich

*Beton z Lafarge na gdynskiej-* to samo- zawsze na czas, nigdy nie bylo  problemow z kupieniem betonu z dnia na dzien. cena ok. jakosc betonu- kierbud mowil, ze ok

*Delta na ul. Dziadoszanskiej*- jakosc i cena materialow swietna- BARDZO polecam

*stal- CENTROSTAL Szczecinek na ul. Jasielskiej w Poznaniu* - nie bylo zadnych problemow. ceny ok.

musze poszukac jeszcze faceta od okien bo nie moge znalezc nr

----------


## Egon

Ponieważ przymierzam się w przyszłości do budowy, skrupulatnie notuję sobie wszystkich dobrze zaopiniowanych fachowców. Wielkie dzięki wszystkim, którzy mimo trudu i stresów związanych z budową własnego domu chcieli się podzielić z innymi informacją o dobrych wykonawcach.  :big grin:  
Mała uwaga do drogich pyrlandzkich forumowiczów  :big grin: . Jeśli wystawiacie pozytywne referencje fachowcom (za co jeszcze raz dzięki Wam), podawajcie namiary i pełne nazwiska. Osobom poszukującym wykonawców nic po opinii np.: "parkiet kładł mi pan Jan Kowalski z Murowanej Gośliny. jestem b. zadowolony". Szukaj wiatru w polu! Z drugiej strony padają namiary typu: "budowali u mnie pan Arek, tel. xxxx i pan Zdzichu, tel. xxxx". Sorry, ale trochę głupio dzwonić do kogoś, kogo się nie zna i po odebraniu przez niego telefonu zapytać: "czy rozmawiam z panem Zdzichem?" Wypadałoby znać też nazwisko faceta   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## AREX

witam wszystkich

dopiero zaczynam przygode na forum aczkolwiek pewne doswiadczenia budowlane mam juz soba   :big grin:  

Obecnie poszukuje jakiegos rozsadnego cenowo architekta do projektu indywidalnego - a gdyby do tego mial jeszcze jakies ciekawe pomysly to juz w ogole bede wniebowziety   :big grin:  bede wdzieczny za kazdy namiar.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## brzydlak

*Egon*

no moze i masz racje. chociaz np ja nie znam nazwisk wszystkich naszych pracownikow. dostawalam nr , dzwonilam do nich, przedstawialam s, mowilam w jakiej sprawie dzwonie i skad  mam namiar .jak chcieli to przyjezdzali i poznawalismy s na budowie . i tak z ekipami jestes po imieniu. na niektorych tez mialam imienno- tel namiary i jakos s  spotkalismy  i dogadalismy. i mimo tych wszystkich niedoskonalosci w podawaniu kontaktow chalupe mam wybudowana. jestem przekonana ze wiekszosc naszych ekip tez znala tylko moje imie. nie sadze tez zeby s budowlancy obrazili jak dzwoniac powiesz  np Panie  Wojtku. wazne jest to zebys traktowal ich normalnie i uczciwie placil. zobaczymy jak dokladnie  podasz wszystkie kontakty jak juz s wybudujesz  :smile:

----------


## Gosc_gość

Witam

Mogę polecić firmę wykonującą *badania geologiczne* dla ustalenia warunków gruntowo-wodnych działki pod budowę domu.

*ECER Technika* z Lubonia
http://www.ecer.pl/
kierownik ds. hydrologii i geologii *Magdalena Stróżyk*
tel (61) 813-98-97/98

Badania kosztowały mnie 1040,00 netto +22% VAT
4 odwierty po 4m p.p.t. dla domku niepodpiwniczonego 160m2 pow. użyt.
przy 3 by mnie kosztowało 780,00 netto
Inżynier ocenia przy odwiertach ilość niezbędnych wierceń.
Wszystko pilotowała Pani kierownik  i na bieżąco byłem o wszystkim poinformowany. 
Badania i dokumentacja w ciągu 2 tygodni od złożenia zlecenia, bez zaliczki.
Dokumentacja (3 egzemplarze) - brak zastrzeżeń, wręcz bardzo szczegółowa.
Dokumentacje przywieźli pod wskazany adres   :ohmy:   :big grin:

----------


## meg7710

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić:
* Pana Mirka Kowalskiego firma murarska* tel 605 402 008. Wykonał wszystkie roboty murarskie bez zarzutów solidny i dokładny, zna się na swojej pracy Jesteśmy naprawdę zadowoleni. Dotrzymuje terminów nie bierze zaliczek.
Oraz *Pana Krzysztofa firma Ciesielska* tel. 603 44 44 34 dach wykonany bez zarzutów solidnie i fachowo. BARDZO SŁOWNY I DOTRZYMUJE TERMINÓW NIE BIERZE ZALICZEK

----------


## tokas

szukam kierownika budowy. proszę o namiary na pw . Dodam że nie szukam kierownika stemplownika

----------


## Sasha

mogę polecić swojego - wpis parę postów wyżej

----------


## Sasha

No to kolejny godny polecenia dostawca do kolekcji... z cyklu okna.

Przedstawiciel Oknoplast - Okna z Krakowa
Dostarczyli:
* bramę Krispola
* okna oknoplastu
* drzwi KMT

całość zamontowana zgodnie z wytycznymi (zgrali się z uruchomieniem alarmu) 
Fachowo, dobre ceny - lepsze niż konkurencja, profesjonalizm w działaniu - tym bardziej że moja największa przesuwka ma 3,3 m x 2,8

Michalina Walaszczyk (Gniezno - ale działają na terenie Poznania) 606-736-733

PS
Oczywiście można powołać się na mnie - buduję w Dębogórze k. Poznania

----------


## zasieki1

Witam!

W zwiazku z tym, ze moja sytuacja mieszkaniowa zmienila sie bardzo dynamicznie w ciagu ostatnich kilku dni, mam maly problem.  Okazalo sie, ze z przyczyn niezaleznych ode mnie musze rozpoczac budowe swojego nowego domu wiosna 2008 roku, zamiast jesienia 2008. Co gorsza wtedy kiedy powinienem byc w Poznaniu i zalatwiac wszelkie papiery musze pilnie wyjechac na delegacje  na 2 miesiace. I stad moje pytanie: Czy mozecie polecic kogos, kto wezmie na siebie zalatweinie pozwolenia na budowe? Dom ma powstac w gminie Tarnowo Podgorne. Mam dzialke i... to wszystko. Chetnie zlece to osobie, ktora moze zostac pozniej kierownikiem budowy itp. Dziekuje z gory za pomoc. Wesolych Swiat - Michal

----------


## Rezi

> Witam!
> 
> W zwiazku z tym, ze moja sytuacja mieszkaniowa zmienila sie bardzo dynamicznie w ciagu ostatnich kilku dni, mam maly problem.  Okazalo sie, ze z przyczyn niezaleznych ode mnie musze rozpoczac budowe swojego nowego domu wiosna 2008 roku, zamiast jesienia 2008. Co gorsza wtedy kiedy powinienem byc w Poznaniu i zalatwiac wszelkie papiery musze pilnie wyjechac na delegacje  na 2 miesiace. I stad moje pytanie: Czy mozecie polecic kogos, kto wezmie na siebie zalatweinie pozwolenia na budowe? Dom ma powstac w gminie Tarnowo Podgorne. Mam dzialke i... to wszystko. Chetnie zlece to osobie, ktora moze zostac pozniej kierownikiem budowy itp. Dziekuje z gory za pomoc. Wesolych Swiat - Michal


porozmawiaj z właścicielem firmy OLBUD
www.olbud.pl niedaleko mnie stawiają kilka domów i budują znajomemu - bez zastrzeżeń

----------


## MOLLAN

Mógłbyś spróbować u mojego wykonawcy, bo mi też załatwiali papiery do budowy (adaptacje i pozwolenie).
Ale nie wiem jak u nich z terminami, musiałbyś sie dopytać - 513 005 091.
Na razie jestem zadowolony (mam ściany parteru).
pozdrawiam

----------


## georgia37

Witaj.Spróbuj w firmie budowlanej Mytkowski ponoć wszystko załatwiają ale może być problem z dojazdem ja mam działke niedaleko od Ciebie w Dusznikach i był zaklopotany jesli chodzi o drogę że za daleko od jego siedziby,ale kto pyta nie bładzi jak mówią.Pozdrawiiam.

----------


## lidka87

*WITAM.POLECAM Płytkarza p. wojtek* .profesjonalista w swojej dziedzinie.sluży radą i bezproblemowy,bardzo i to bardzo dokładny.  :ohmy:  ZERO ODCHYLEń.jak ktos jest zainteresowany TO mogę przesłac na e-mail. [email protected]

----------


## agakz

*lidka87*, ja poproszę o namiary. Ojciec miał własnie zacząć łazienkę i trafił do szpitala  :sad:   Mam jednego gościa, który nam kiedyś robił łazienkę, ale nie wiem czy z nim wytrzymam psychicznie, bo on wszystko wie lepiej i forsuje swoje rozwiązania. Masz jakieś zdjęcia? [email protected]

----------


## Fugazi!

witam,
planuje zaczac budowe domu we wrzesni, szukam ekipy/firmy z okolic, ktora moglibyscie polecic, technologia ytong

z gory dziekuje...
 :big grin:

----------


## maciejc

> No to kolejny godny polecenia dostawca do kolekcji... z cyklu okna.
> 
> Przedstawiciel Oknoplast - Okna z Krakowa
> Dostarczyli:
> * bramę Krispola
> * okna oknoplastu
> * drzwi KMT
> 
> całość zamontowana zgodnie z wytycznymi (zgrali się z uruchomieniem alarmu) 
> ...


Ja też polecam firmę p. Michaliny Walaszczyk z Gniezna. I na etapie oferty i realizacji zamówienia wszystko odbyło się na jak najwyższym poziomie. Na każde pytanie, które zadałem dostawałem wyczerpującą odpowiedź, każda moja wątpliwość została wyjaśniona i rozwiana. Montaż odbył się w wyznaczonym terminie, szybko i sprawnie. 
Aha, okna PCV 5 komorowe na profilu (Veka) Awans jednostronnie barwione.

----------


## kaka11

To jeśli już mowa o oknach to polecam również przedstawiciela Oknoplastu z Góreckiej w Poznaniu. Nie było żadnych problemów z zamówieniem montaż sprawny, mimo że trwał cały dzień  :smile:  ale to moja wina bo okien tyle mam  :smile: . Cenowo też się dogadaliśmy, choć negocjacje trwały długo.
A okna i rolety prezentują się znakomicie.

----------


## Sasha

no byłem u tych z góreckiej i muszę powiedzieć że nie potrafią obnsłużyć inwestycji tak jak wspomniana  ekipa z Gniezna. Mimo moich 102 pytań i tel na kom o 20 cały czas pełen profesjonalizm.

----------


## kaka11

No to fajnie że są tacy super. Nie trafiłem do nich bo nie musiałem widocznie. 

No ale jeśli chcesz się licytować, to ja dostałem ostateczną ofertę z umową e-mailem po 23  :smile: , I wyobraź sobie, że oni również przyjeżdżają do klienta (tak jak przedstawiciele pewnego szeroko reklamowanego w TV banku), są bardzo elastyczni, przechowali mi bramę garażową 2 miesiące, jak czekałem na tynkarzy i tak bym mógł jeszcze wymieniać. Ja z czystym sumieniem mogę ich polecić. Z umowy wywiązali się w 110%.   

Generalnie dobrze że są jeszcze tacy wykonawcy.

----------


## kocu

Firma instalacyjna Elektro-Klim z Jerzykowa
Robią wszystko szybko i fachowo.

----------


## Bunia35

Witam wszystkich forumowiczow dzaialajacych przy swoich domkach. 

Chcialabym polecic wykonawce, pana Zygmunta (siggi&alka), ktory jest zalogowany na tym forum. Ja i moj maz jestesmy bardzo zadowoleni z jego uslug. Tani nie jest, ale zna sie na rzeczy i pracuje od poniedzialu do soboty. 
Nie pali ani nie pije, dba o czystosc na budowie   :big grin:  

Czlowiek orkiestra- robil nam gladzie, lazienke, kladl panele i parkiet. Niedawno wrocil z Niemiec gdzie mial firme budowlana. 
Naprawde polecam  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## gimy

> Witaj.Spróbuj w firmie budowlanej Mytkowski ponoć wszystko załatwiają ale może być problem z dojazdem ja mam działke niedaleko od Ciebie w Dusznikach i był zaklopotany jesli chodzi o drogę że za daleko od jego siedziby,ale kto pyta nie bładzi jak mówią.Pozdrawiiam.


Firmie Mytkowski to chyba się w głowie pomieszało. 

Pierwszy telefon gdzie wykonałem to właśnie tam i Pan był wyraźnie ździwiony kto dzisiaj buduje domy szeregowe. Bo on takich nie będzie budował.

Tak więc widać że od przybytku w główce się przewraca.

Krok po kroku i do czarnej listy już nie daleko.

----------


## MOLLAN

Dobrze, że nie doszedłeś z nimi do ceny, bo ja doszedłem (nie buduję szeregowca i jakoś ich ubłagałem żeby w ogóle mnie uwzględnili :smile:  i lekko mnie przybiła.
Cena oferowana przez nich była o 72 tys wyższa od firmy, którą mam teraz.

----------


## małycom

witam i pozdrawiam maiłem nie dawno ekipe fach-mali 2 gości na szpachlowanie zrobili mi czysto,dobrze i za rozsadną kase ja jestem zadowolony

----------


## małycom

szukam dobrego płytkarza z gniezna jak coś wiecie to klikajcie. mam łazienkę i korytarz do zrobienia.  :big grin:

----------


## emalin

Polecam firmę wykonującą badania geologiczne dla ustalenia warunków gruntowo-wodnych działki pod budowę domu:

firma Grunt Wojciech Gruntmejer, ul Półwiejska 37/13, tel: 061 8533172, kom 602 528037

- taniej niż inni, do których dzwoniłem
- zaraz po badaniach i wstępnych oględzinach makroskopowych (ale przed sporządzeniem pełnej dokumentacji) zgodzili się na rozmowę z projektantem i architektem, co mocno przyspieszyło sprawę mojego projektu
- dotrzymali terminu końcowego na dokumentację, oczywiście pieniądze wzięli po wykonaniu
- po oddaniu całości właściciel był jeszcze gotów na konsultacje z moim projektantem

generalnie jestem bardzo zadowolony, chociaż na początku wybrałem ich tylko dlatego, że nikt inny w tym terminie z polecanych firm się nie podjął  :smile:

----------


## krzyholu

Witam 
Proszę o kilka namiarów na sprawdzonych uczciwych i porządnych : 
kierowników budowy, architektów robiących adaptacje projektów, i geodetów z okolic Poznania, Swarzędza, Środy Wlkp, Kostrzyna Wlkp
NAJLEPIEJ sprawdzonych przez Was na Waszych budowach 
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## tole

sporo rekomendacji które się na tej liście ostatnio pojawily jest dla mnie (subiektywnie) mocno naciąganych. Nie wiem, czy to kogoś wzruszy ale dla porządku przypomnę, że podszywanie się pod zadowolonych klientów tudzież rekomendowanie siebie samego bądź niesprawdzonych wykonawców jest zwyklym oszustwem a osoba która to robi OSZUSTEM. 

Większość forumowiczów potrafi, jak sądzę, odróżnić forumowicza-oszusta od zadowolonego z pracy zlecającego niestety pewnie nie wszyscy. Ja sobie takie podejrzane rekomendacje też notuję. W razie czego Czarna Lista czeka i parę innych wątków również. Tak dla zasady.

----------


## Gosc_gość

No tu to masz racje, może wystarczającym miernikiem polecającego jest ilość postów na forum ??
Np. jak ktoś polecający ma 1-10 postów to wiadomo, że to jest ewidentny nieuczciwy spam, 
albo może ktoś siebie sam poleca, albo też znajomego.
Poza tym warto też czasem prześwietlić posty polecającego, żeby się upewnić co do jego intencji. 
Po postach można stwierdzić od razu, czy gość poleca z doświadczenia
czy też gość nic innego na forum nie robi tylko spamuje

----------


## Sasha

eeee

ja tam myślę że jak ktoś coś buduje i zbiera informacje na forum to szybko nabija licznik więc szybko przestaje być tylko sympatykiem forum a staje się jego domownikiem. Poza tym tacy ludzie nie polacają 10 elektryków tylko co najwyżej jednego i to najczęściej w jakiś normalny sposób. 

PS
A takie peany na cześć wykonawcy od gościa co dopiero co się zalogował są śmieszne i więcej szkody przynoszą tej firmie niż pożytku - ale to już moje prywatne dywagacje.

----------


## małycom

witam ja jestem na forum od niedawna i miałem ekipe w domu byłem z nich zadowolony.A to że ich polecam to to ze mi powiedzieli zebym ich polecał dalej. Dowiedziałem sie o forum i ich polecam.A natomiast dowiedziałem sie tez o płytkarzu który ma wejść niedługo do mnie myślle ze dobre to forum można znależc fachowców

----------


## soe

sedreczna prośba , jeśli macie namiary na solidną firmę budującą "pod klucz" to będę bardzo wdzięczna.. na wiosne planujemy rozpocząc budowę , formalności , media i pozolenia załatwione  - brak wykonawcy domku naszych marzeń  :smile:  będę bardzo , bardzo wdzięczna za namiary.. z góry dzięki




..budujący swoje marzenia , łączmy się  :Lol:

----------


## Sasha

Jednej firmy niestety nie mam - ale murarzy - mogę poliecić z czystym sumieniem. Wykonali super robotę - dzisiaj byli tynkarze na wizycie i nadziwić się nie mogli że wszędzie kąty i ściany proste...  :big grin:  - namiary parę postów wyżej

dekarze jeszcze nie skończyli - ale uważam że są świetni - jak skończą i będzie ok - polecę - z tym że oni zajmują się tylko karpiówką

----------


## MOLLAN

Zależy co masz na myśli pod hasłem "pod klucz". Bo ja też szukałem takiej firmy i chyba nie ma firm w okolicy Poznania , które robią wszystko od stanu surowego, łączenie z podłogami, płytkami, malowaniem i dalszym wykończeniem. Wszystkie oferty kończyły się na tzw. stanie deweloperskim i nie było za bradzo chętnych do dalszego działania. Zdarzało się że wykonawcy mówili, że mają jakąś zprzyjaźnioną firmę co robi wykończeniówkę, ale to już zupełnie osobna bajka i odrębna firma.

----------


## tole

> Zależy co masz na myśli pod hasłem "pod klucz". Bo ja też szukałem takiej firmy i chyba nie ma firm w okolicy Poznania , które robią wszystko od stanu surowego, łączenie z podłogami, płytkami, malowaniem i dalszym wykończeniem


Fakt. W moim przypadku pod klucz to byl stan surowy otwarty- na te prace opiewaly oferty z jakąś bliżej nieokreśloną opcją na dalsze prace. Trochę inaczej sobie pod klucz wyobrażalem. Pozdrawiam

----------


## celt

Ja polecam firme Alta Investment, szczegolu soe poslalem na priv. Na razie zbudowali mi stan surowy otwarty. Oczywiscie skoro jestem zadowolony to podpisze z nimi kolejna umowe na stan deweloperski

----------


## tole

> Ja polecam firme Alta Investment, szczegolu soe poslalem na priv. Na razie zbudowali mi stan surowy otwarty. Oczywiscie skoro jestem zadowolony to podpisze z nimi kolejna umowe na stan deweloperski


szkoda że nie wiedziałem wcześniej, może by coś z tego wyszło

----------


## celt

Na jakim etapie teraz jestes?

----------


## tole

> Na jakim etapie teraz jestes?


umowy podpisane, ekipa wchodzi za parę dni (jeśli nie zasypie budowy śniegiem)

----------


## agakz

Potrzebuję kogoś, kto szybko zaprojektuje, wykona i załatwi klepnięcie w Gazowni przesunięcie rurki z gazem, która obecnie idzie przez środek mojej działki do domku położonego w jej tyle.
I to samo trzeba zrobić także z rurką od wody...  :Confused:

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Potrzebuję kogoś, kto szybko zaprojektuje, wykona i załatwi klepnięcie w Gazowni przesunięcie rurki z gazem, która obecnie idzie przez środek mojej działki do domku położonego w jej tyle.
> I to samo trzeba zrobić także z rurką od wody...


Pamiętam o Tobie i od gazrurki dam Ci znać co i jak, być może już jutro będę wiedział   :cool:  
Moja wtyczka jutro wraca z urlopu   :Wink2:

----------


## agakz

Kristofuros, super, w takim razie czekam   :smile:   To jeszcze kogoś do wody...

----------


## muriel

a ja mogę juz polecić *MURARZY*

już - bo skończyli   :big grin:  

murarze ostatecznie skończyli kilka dni temu, stoją wszystkie ścianki które miały stać, jestem bardzo zadowolona z ekipy, która u nas pracowała, więc z czystym sumieniem mogę każdemu polecać:

Mirosław RYBARCZYK, TEL. 608519727

szybko, czysto, fachowo, solidnie, kierbud nie miał żadnych zastrzeżeń

foto w dziennniku   :Wink2:  

polecam też *kierbuda* - Leonard KARASIńSKI 511330663 - budowa pod stałym nadzorem, poza tym kopalnia znajomości, namiarów, wiedzy i pomysłów

 :cool:

----------


## anna kaszkur

Jeżeli ktoś  chce budować się w pobliżu Pobiedzisk, Łubowa to polecam ekipę Pana Marka Charlińskiego 609-48-38-51 . Bardzo sprawnie i dokładnie budują . Co do ceny idzie się dogadać. A na budowie porządeczek że szok.
Jak wszedł do mnie na pustą działkę , to o 11 już zalewał ławy .Wykopane fundamenty, zazbrojone,zalane. Dom rósł w oczach a serce się radowało. :D

Jeśli chodzi o okna to tylko wspomniana wcześniej firma Pani Michaliny-super ceny, super towar. 

Brama garażowa i rolety firma BELUX Gniezno też OK.

Materiał brałam Firma Wesołek z Wrześni 0-61-640-10-70

----------


## joaz

> Jeżeli ktoś  chce budować się w pobliżu Pobiedzisk, Łubowa to polecam ekipę Pana Marka Charlińskiego 609-48-38-51 . Bardzo sprawnie i dokładnie budują . Co do ceny idzie się dogadać. A na budowie porządeczek że szok.
> Jak wszedł do mnie na pustą działkę , to o 11 już zalewał ławy .Wykopane fundamenty, zazbrojone,zalane. Dom rósł w oczach a serce się radowało. 
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o okna to tylko wspomniana wcześniej firma Pani Michaliny-super ceny, super towar. 
> 
> Brama garażowa i rolety firma BELUX Gniezno też OK.
> 
> Materiał brałam Firma Wesołek z Wrześni 0-61-640-10-70


Witaj.
A może masz namiary na dekarzy z tych okolic??
Pozdrawiam

----------


## anna kaszkur

Swojego nie polecam bo z dachem bujam się już 2 miesiąc i nadal mam nie dokonczone.

Z Biskupic Pan Wróbel 602-772-323 ciśla-dekarz
Możesz spróbować zadzwonić. Jest jeszcze kilku innych ale mądrzy w mowie a roboty zrobione tak sobie.

Jak będziesz potrzebował dachówkę to się polecam. GG 12646704

Roben koramic

----------


## joaz

Bardzo dziękuje za namiary na dekarza

----------


## Sasha

No to ja mam do polecenia kolejną ekipę - moich dekarzy

Andrzej Gut - 512 101 078

Dach zrobiony kompleksowo i chyba naprawdę dobrze







dach jest skończony i muszę powiedzieć że teraz wygląda naprawdę super. Rynny o blacha + obróbki również ta sama ekipa.

----------


## cze

Witam,

poszukuje sprawdzonego wykonawcy ogrzewania podlogowego. Dom 200 m2 i podlogowka wszedzie. Moze znacie rowniez kogos kto wykona projekt podlogowki?
Dziekuje i pozdrawiam

Cze

----------


## Gosc_gość

> No to ja mam do polecenia kolejną ekipę - moich dekarzy
> 
> Andrzej Gut - 512 101 078
> 
> Dach zrobiony kompleksowo i chyba naprawdę dobrze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A czy tam czasem nie powinno być duże Wole Oko ??
bo coś mi się zdaje, że to miała być Klarysa.
I Ci dekarze sobie nie poradzili z tym Wolim Okiem ??

----------


## Sasha

za wykonania wolego oka w 90% odpowiadają cieśle a tych nie polecam jak widzisz - po prostu zrezygnowaliśmy z tego elementu dachu

----------


## anija30

[quote="cze"]Witam,

poszukuje sprawdzonego wykonawcy ogrzewania podlogowego. Dom 200 m2 i podlogowka wszedzie. Moze znacie rowniez kogos kto wykona projekt podlogowki?
Dziekuje i pozdrawiam

Witam!

Z czystym sumieniem polecam gorąco firmę FESTON -Pani.H.KRÓLSKA tel.695-222-794. Robili u nas kompleksowo wszystkie instalacje wraz z przeliczeniem grzejników, podłogówki, również robili rekuperator i centralny odkurzacz.Na drobne zmiany typu przesunięcie baterii, podłączenie wanny itp. pojawiali się momentalnie. Nie sa tani, ale to jedyna ekipa z naszej budowy która polecam z czystym sumieniem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## cze

Dziekuje anija30 za info. 

Jesli jeszcze ktos moze sie podzielic informacja o wykonawcach podlogowki to bede wdzieczny bardzo (od przybytku glowa nie boli......no moze czasem).

Pozdrawiam
Cze

----------


## krys1

Jestem po kompleksowym załatwieniu sprawy więc mogę polecić:

*"DACH-PLUS" AGNIESZKA GRYCZ-KILANOWSKA
UL. PRZEMYSŁOWA 36
63-100 ŚREM
TEL. 0-61 28 28 601,  505 042 979, 512 100 589*

Miła obsługa i fachowe doradztwo. Zamawiałam w tej hurtowni wszystko co jest potrzebne do dachu. Dostałam dobre ceny, lepsze niż w innych miejscach. Ponadto dachówka Bogena jechała do mnie prosto z Niemiec, *do jej odbioru przyjechał pracownik hurtowni*, który wszystko sprawdził i przeliczył. Nie wiem czy tak jest wszędzie? Czasami warto rozejrzeć się trochę dalej od Poznania.

----------


## kolega boba budowniczego

> Jednej firmy niestety nie mam - ale murarzy - mogę poliecić z czystym sumieniem. Wykonali super robotę - dzisiaj byli tynkarze na wizycie i nadziwić się nie mogli że wszędzie kąty i ściany proste...  - namiary parę postów wyżej
> 
> dekarze jeszcze nie skończyli - ale uważam że są świetni - jak skończą i będzie ok - polecę - z tym że oni zajmują się tylko karpiówką



Witam, a ile biorą za metr karpiówki w rybią łuskę?

----------


## zbigmor

> Poszukuję solidnej firmy montującej bramy posesyjne, przesuwane w Poznaniu i okolicach. Ze względu na nietypową działkę planuję zamontować bramę rozsuwaną na dwie strony.
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za kontakty
> 
> Wojtek


Czy jeszcze poszukujesz, czy już temat nie aktualny?

----------


## Sasha

[quote="kolega boba budowniczego"]


> Jednej firmy niestety nie mam - ale murarzy - mogę poliecić z czystym sumieniem. Wykonali super robotę - dzisiaj byli tynkarze na wizycie i nadziwić się nie mogli że wszędzie kąty i ściany proste...  - namiary parę postów wyżej
> 
> dekarze jeszcze nie skończyli - ale uważam że są świetni - jak skończą i będzie ok - polecę - z tym że oni zajmują się tylko karpiówką


To trochę niewspółmierna rzecz ile za m2
u mnie wypieścili rynny z tytan-cynku wraz z pasem naczołowym w rąbek w ramach ceny wiec cena za m2 nie jest ważna a ważna jest cena końcowa. 

Ja zapłaciłem 70 zł /m 2 ale za wszystko - razem z okami, rynnami, opierzeniami itd itd.

----------


## VIEVIORA

Witam Wszystkich!

Czy ktoś mógłby polecić mi jakiegoś kieronika budowy, geodetę i architekta do adaptacji projektu w mapę oraz zmiany wnętrz? Budowa w Poznaniu.

Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## tokas

Do osób rozpoczynajacych :
Goraco polecam architekta p. Ewa Jurga - Nowicka 61 28-30-195
Robiłem u Niej indywidualny projekt domu - poz zabudowy 146 m kw
Z poddaszem uzytkowym (scianka kol 120 cm ) 
Przygotowała komplet dokumentów wymaganych do złozenia w Starostwie
w celu uzyskania PnB

----------


## bartmaj

Z mojej prywatnej bialej listy wykonawcow wielkopolskich moge polecic: 

BARDZO DOBRY ELEKTRYK -Krzysztof Kabat kom.0-602-736-408
Malowanie i tynkowanie pan jarek: 663609764
drzwi wejsciowe: dierre w gadkach (z fantazja i niedrogie)
Okna w systemie Veka: Firma Bereznicki.
Telefon: (061) 652 12 24, 0 602 333 216
Ogrodzenia z siatki wykonane przez:
 MARKET PRZEMYSłOWY Bracia Olejniczak S.C.
Hurtownia wielobranżowa Szamotuły,64-500 ul. Rzeczna 2
tel: 061 2921272, 061 2932064


Nie polecam partaczy od kominkow z firmy HOTLAND ( przedstawicielstwo w poznaniu)

----------


## kolega boba budowniczego

[quote="Sasha"]


> Napisał Sasha
> 
> Jednej firmy niestety nie mam - ale murarzy - mogę poliecić z czystym sumieniem. Wykonali super robotę - dzisiaj byli tynkarze na wizycie i nadziwić się nie mogli że wszędzie kąty i ściany proste...  - namiary parę postów wyżej
> 
> dekarze jeszcze nie skończyli - ale uważam że są świetni - jak skończą i będzie ok - polecę - z tym że oni zajmują się tylko karpiówką
> 
> 
> To trochę niewspółmierna rzecz ile za m2
> u mnie wypieścili rynny z tytan-cynku wraz z pasem naczołowym w rąbek w ramach ceny wiec cena za m2 nie jest ważna a ważna jest cena końcowa. 
> ...


My płacimy za wszystko (okna, rynny, opierzenia) + podbitka - niecałe 115zł, dach z karpiówki + wole oko

----------


## scooby

a ja poszukuje *tynkarza* jeszcze bo ten ten co mialem nie wypalił ;
tynki wapcem lub gipsowe

----------


## Sasha

> a ja poszukuje *tynkarza* jeszcze bo ten ten co mialem nie wypalił ;
> tynki wapcem lub gipsowe


swojego ci nie polecę ale poszukaj na grupie  tutaj   lub  tutaj

----------


## braske

Witam, 

poszukuję dobrej ekipy od wylewek  betonowych  :big grin:  
proszę o odpowiedzi na PW

pozdrawiam

----------


## fredblasz

Witaj,
u mnie robil facet - szybko i nie za drogo tj. 12zl\m2 z wloknem. Robili 200m2 w jeden dzien. Niestety pochlapali czesciowo tynki gipsowe i juz nie chca przyjechac ich wyczyscic. Czyli jesli ich przypilnujesz lub np. 10% zaplaty zatrzymasz w ramach sprawdzenia to moze byc ok. 
p. Nowak 605 739 111

----------


## fredblasz

Witajcie, 
Chcialbym polecic hydraulika, ktory robil u mnie kanalize, wode, co oraz podlogowke. Robia wycene za robote i nawet jesli cos wyskoczy dodatkowego to nie doliczaja. Robota poszla bardzo sprawnie kilka dni - od rana do wieczora. Facet jest dobry. 
Wojtek: 603 303 816 (mieszka k. Borku Wlkp) 
pozdr. Fred

----------


## czandra

Ja polecam mojego wykonawcę o robót murarskich, wykańczania poddasza i ocieplania, szczególnie wełną. Firma Jabud Michał Jankowiak z Kiełczwa k. Kościana tel.: 607072563. Zna się na rzeczy.

----------


## muriel

...

----------


## krys1

*Tartak*

*Michał Marciniak

Brodnica-Manieczki ul. Borecka 5

tel. 505 693 843*

Drewno na więźbę bardzo dobrze przygotowane, poza tym dobre ceny. Polecam

----------


## andzik.78

Szukam dobrego hydraulika -okolice Kalisza.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Martuszek

Posadzki maszynowe wykonała mi firma Pana Artura Ignasiaka 0606760295 
- firma profesjonalna od A do Z. Z czystym sumieniem polecam  :cool:

----------


## Alkesh

Witam

*Polecam:*
1. Instalacje c.o. c.w.u. kan. podłogówka, geberity, piece (Viessmann) - Maciej Ryster (Rokietnica) - 508 228 173  - u mnie wykonał wszystko powyższe (już 3 lata mijają) i wszystko w najlepszym porządku, szybko, dobrze i wtedy była dobra cena. Do dziś mam świetny z nim kontakt, jak mam jakiś problem pytania to zawsze jest pomocny.
2. Okna - firma A.M.B. www.amb.com.pl - na owe czasy najlepsza cena i jakość okien super (profile FORIS) do dziś bez zarzutu. Szybki montaż. Drobne problemy z roletami ale to ich podwykonawcy zawalili naprawę.
3. Kominek - Firma Prapol z ulicy Obornickiej  www.prapol.com.pl. - bez zarzutu.
4. Kowalstwo artysyczne - www.kowalstwo.poznan.pl  - może super tani nie jest ale za jakość i pomysł trzeba zapłacić bo garażowym spawaczom za inwencję w wykonaniu balustrady podziękowałem mimo że była to połowa ceny
5. Cieśla - Wojciech Pawlus (domowy 8676797 - komórki wtedy nie miał - okolice Skórzewa) - uczciwy i pracowity 
6. Płytki i nie tylko (ogólnie wykończeniówka) - Waldemar Koniuszy - 501 352 990 (Rokietnica) - wysoka jakość (bardzo dużo u mnie rzeczy zrobił) i wiem że na ten rok terminów już nie ma bo coś potrzebowałem

Z doświadczeń moich przy okazji nie polecam:
1. Ostatnio szklarz z Tarnowa Podgórnego -661 857 267(ma też zakład w Kaźmierzu) - 4 miesiące robił drzwi, fuszerka i jeszcze narzeka że musi jeździć do mnie i go to kosztuje. - zdecydowanie odradzam chyba że ktoś chce antyrame zrobić u niego.
2. Architekt - Kobryński Paweł 609 477 009 (Podolany)- adaptacja projektu - tragedia - zmiana kąta dachu według jego rysunków spowodowała że krokiew narożna przechodziła centralnie przez komin. W ramach rekompensaty zaproponwał projektowanie wnętrz  :smile:  ! Wole nie wiedzieć jakby to wyglądało.
3. Marmur układanie stopni na betonowych schodach - tylko numer tel. 502 198 967 - pocieli kable w ścianie gumówką - odważyli się zaproponować jeden stopień z innego nieco marmuru bo akurat się skończył - sam nie wierzyłem co słyszę.  :smile: 
4. ...znalazło by się paru jeszcze do ponarzekania ale to znajomi  :smile:  więc nie będę wymieniał (odradzam wykonastwo po znajmości (lub rodzina)... potem nawet opier... nie można chyba że macie pewniaka ) tylko ogólnie może będą czytali i jakieś wyrzuty sumienia ich najdą  :smile: 
- dekarz - nie zbyt sympatyczny, niedociągniecia
- elektryk - bardzo symapytyczny ale nie skończył wszystkiego i zdjęć się nie mogę doprosić 

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia wszytskim budującym ja mam już to za sobą choć teraz szukam wykonawcy frontowego ogrodzenia z klinkieru. Mam 4 firmy do wyboru, czekam na ostateczne oferty. Po fakcie podzielę się doświadczeniami.

----------


## marciNET

> Z mojej prywatnej bialej listy wykonawcow wielkopolskich moge polecic: 
> 
> BARDZO DOBRY ELEKTRYK -Krzysztof Kabat kom.0-602-736-408
> [...]


też polecam!

----------


## eilian

Witam! Czy możecie polecić jakiegoś studniarza? (budowa w gm. Pobiedziska)
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## krys1

Warci są tego aby umieścić ich na białej liście wielkopolski. Znają się na swojej robocie a i bez tej "reklamy" mają pełno zleceń. Pełen profesjonalizm w budowie dachu. Swoją pracę traktują jak nowe wyzwanie i doświadczenie a nie jak coś co trzeba odpękać. 

*CIESIELSTWO I DEKARSTWO
RADZIEJEWSKI JANUSZ
509400929*

----------


## Pzwmichu

Dziękuję za dobre słowo  :smile:  Polecam się na przyszłość  :smile: 

Link do mojego ogłoszenia:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/ceramika-...ane,t49844.htm

----------


## domhub

Po raz kolejny na tej liście- rewelacyjny p. Andrzej Bachorz z ekipa (p. Grzegorz i p. Kaziu)  888782759

u nas panowie robili dach od srodka- ocieplenie kartonogipsy plytki i cala wykonczeniowke- POTRAFIA (chyba) wszystko i bez cienia wątpliwości POLECAMY!!!!


Z pozdrowieniami 
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Martuszek

Instalator WOD-KAN i CO - Pan Zbigniew Dudziński tel. 504070370 
Solidna firma - robił u mnie wszystko, łącznie z podłogówką.

----------


## PitMar64

> Posadzki maszynowe wykonała mi firma Pana Artura Ignasiaka 0606760295 
> - firma profesjonalna od A do Z. Z czystym sumieniem polecam


Dzięki Martuszek za namiary . Skorzystałem i ... jestem bardzo zadowolony !

pozdrawiam budowlańców   :big grin:

----------


## Martuszek

No to się cieszę, że mogłam pomóc  :smile:

----------


## yacol

A macie jakiegos dobrego parkieciarza, najlepiej z Poznania albo bliskich okolic ?Mam niewiele bo ok 25m lamparkietu do polozenia. Moze ktos z Was ma doswiadczenia z firmą SZLIF ?  Z góry dziekuje

----------


## PEP

*CZESC WSZYSTKIM - TYM RAZEM NIE Z PYTANIEM O WYKONAWCóW A Z GORąCYM POLECENIEM.

JESLI MACIE TEREN DO POSPRZATANIA, ZAGRABIENIA, KOPANIA ETC. - TO GORąCO POLECAM SPółDZIELNIę TAJEMNICZY OGRóD.

JEST TO GRUPA LUDZI BIEDNYCH, BEZDOMNYCH CZęSTO - LUB ZAGROZONYCH EKSMISJą, BEZROBOTNYCH - KTóRZY POPRZEZ AKTYWIZACJę SPOłECZNą MAJą SZANSę NA POWRóT DO NORMALNEGO ZYCIA.

A CO NAJWAZNIEJSZE - WYKONUJą WSZELKIE PRACE BARDZO SOLIDNIE, Są ZDETERMINOWANI W DZIAłANIU, CENY MAJą NORMALNE, NIE PRACUJą " NA CZARNO " TYLKO Są ZRZESZENI W SPółDZIELNI SOCJALNEJ. Są ZAPRZECZENIEM "CWANIACTWA" - NA KTóRE CO RUSZ SIę NAPOTYKAMY.

A CO NAJWAżNIEJSZE - POMAGAJąC IM- DAJąC IM PRACE - POMAGAMY IM ZYC GODNIE.

GORACO POLECAM - OSOBA DO KONTAKTU - "KOORDYNATOR " ANNA PAWłOWICZ 604 406 895

http://www.ekonomiaspoleczna.pl/file...S_Piatkowo.pdf*

----------


## celt

> A macie jakiegos dobrego parkieciarza, najlepiej z Poznania albo bliskich okolic ?Mam niewiele bo ok 25m lamparkietu do polozenia. Moze ktos z Was ma doswiadczenia z firmą SZLIF ?  Z góry dziekuje


Ja sie podpinam pod pytanie

----------


## Rezi

> Napisał yacol
> 
> A macie jakiegos dobrego parkieciarza, najlepiej z Poznania albo bliskich okolic ?Mam niewiele bo ok 25m lamparkietu do polozenia. Moze ktos z Was ma doswiadczenia z firmą SZLIF ?  Z góry dziekuje
> 
> 
> Ja sie podpinam pod pytanie


a nie masz kogos tańszego

----------


## muriel

> /.../ od dwóch dni przeprowadzamy szybką akcję kompletowania urządzeń łazienkowych i ceramiki   
> 
> w moim - jak zwykle przy wybieraniu czegokolwiek - "konkursie ofert" brało udział sześciu dostawców z całej polski, ale absolutnie rewelacyjny pod każdym względem okazał się Pan z..... Poznania     
> jest: 1) to co sobie wybrałam z katalogów 2) dostarczone w ciągu dwóch dni 3) fachowe doradztwo 4) rewelacyjnie cenowo w porównaniu do pozostałych oferentów 5) i poszedł ze mną do samochodu trzymając parasol żeby mi Dziecko nie zmokło    
> 
> uwaga - namiar: Norbert Jankowski, tel. 790-40-60-65, www.lazienka-netto.pl
> 
> powołujcie się na muriel, niech wie, że doceniam Jego usługi

----------


## fredblasz

> Napisał "muriel"
> /.../ od dwóch dni przeprowadzamy szybką akcję kompletowania urządzeń łazienkowych i ceramiki  :D 
> 
> w moim - jak zwykle przy wybieraniu czegokolwiek - "konkursie ofert" brało udział sześciu dostawców z całej polski, ale absolutnie rewelacyjny pod każdym względem okazał się Pan z..... Poznania  :D  :D  :D 
> jest: 1) to co sobie wybrałam z katalogów 2) dostarczone w ciągu dwóch dni 3) fachowe doradztwo 4) rewelacyjnie cenowo w porównaniu do pozostałych oferentów 5) i poszedł ze mną do samochodu trzymając parasol żeby mi Dziecko nie zmokło  :D  :D 
> 
> uwaga - namiar: Norbert Jankowski, tel. 790-40-60-65, [url
> 
> www.lazienka-netto.pl[/url]
> ...



Tez u nich kupowalem kociol kondensacyjny, wanne itd. Polecam. Cenny niskie i przyjemna, rzetelna obsluga.
pozdr. fred-Swarzedz

----------


## Acidtea

fredblasz,

jakich producentów oferują? Jeśli chodzi o piec? Bo na stronie sama armatura.

----------


## muriel

generalnie napisz mu co chcesz, a gość sprowadzi dla Ciebie nawet z kosmosu - i to za dobrą cenę   :big grin:

----------


## mowaleria

> *Pana Krzysztofa firma Ciesielska* tel. 603 44 44 34 dach wykonany bez zarzutów solidnie i fachowo. BARDZO SŁOWNY I DOTRZYMUJE TERMINÓW NIE BIERZE ZALICZEK


Skorzystałam i naprawdę polecam - dodam jeszcze tylko, że ekipa bardzo sprawnie i szybko wykonuje swoją pracę - u mnie ciesielka zrobiona w cztery dni.

----------


## scooby

JA polecam ekipę od prac dekarsko ciesielskich
Solidni i znają sie na rzeczy! i w dodatku nie zostawiają bałaganu !
A co do ceny to tez rewaluacja.
Pan Heniu 607441975

Zapraszam tez na czarna listę, tam tez umieszczam kogoś kogo warto omijać.

----------


## Joani

Polecam Rafał Sławiński 605-463 482 & Tomasz Walkowiak 665-258 012 u mnie zrobili piękną podbitkę w rozsądnej cenie. Panowie zajmują się również dekarstwem, ocieplaniem poddaszy, montowaniem płyt katron-gips i robotami wykończeniowymi. Pracują rzetelnie, nie potrzebują żadnego nadzoru.

----------


## kangaroo21

*Szukam od miesiąca kogoś normalnego do położenia cegły klinkierowej, moglibyście z czystym sumieniem kogoś polecić ?*

----------


## Rezi

> *Szukam od miesiąca kogoś normalnego do położenia cegły klinkierowej, moglibyście z czystym sumieniem kogoś polecić ?*


Pan Andrzej Bachorz, poszukaj namiarów na forum

----------


## reda

No mogę i ja polecic 
ekipę murarzy
*Damian Jaroć tel. 504-098-468*

Codziennie od 7 do 17 na budowie wiec tempo mają aż miło patrzec. 
Począwszy od ławy az po murłaty - nie mam praktycznie zadnych uwag - to samo kierownik - ktory raczej 'stawia na swoim'...
Jak trzeba bylo wykonac dodatkowe żelbety nieujęte w projekcie-nie było problemu. 
Jak czegos zabraklo na budowie-nie musialem latać za  przysłowiowymi 'gwoździami' - tylko jeden z pracownikow do samochodu, samochod do hurtowni i po problemie.
Naprawdę dobry start budowy (za w miarę przystępną jak na dzisiejsze czasy cenę  :wink:  )

Co zbudowali - możecie zobaczyc tutaj: http://www.echostar.pl/~reda77/dzien...owy/index.html

----------


## scooby

szukam kogoś do wykończeniówki proszę o kontakt na priva.

----------


## Andrbasia

> witam serdecznie jeszcze buduję a właściwie wykańczam muszę dopisać do białej listy szefa naszej brygady murarskiej p.MAREK RYMELSKI dokładny,sumienny,punktualny prawdziwy fachowiec mimo młodego wieku.dzięki jego i całej ekipy radą zaoszczędziliśmy czas i pieniądze.gorąco polecam. następne nazwisko o którym nie zapomnimy to p.ADRIAN KRUPA Z HURTOWNI BOL-ANN GNIEZNO.tak szczerego miłego profesjonalisty nie spotkałam nigdy.kiedy w grudniu zaproponował nam kupno porothermu myślałam tak wcześnie ale jak dzisiaj patrzę na fakturkę to buzia mi się śmieje.od tego momentu gdy coś potrzebuję to zawszę dzwonię do gniezna tam każdy ma czas miłe słowo,towar i dobrą cenę to naprawdę super gość.pozdrawiam serdecznie.



Prosze podaj namiary na brygade murarska na adres email [email protected] Pozdrawiam Andrzej

----------


## muriel

POLECAM KOMINKARZY
jedna z najlepszych ekip na naszej budowie - szybko, sprawnie, CZYSTO, *TERMINOWO (!!!)*...... 

pięknie

z resztą sami oceńcie



z tego samego kamienia parapety.....

i jeszcze namiar...



 :cool:

----------


## Jolka_

A ja polecam firmę Best-Bud - Damian Błażejczak.Fachowiec od wylewek - u mnie w całym domu na podłogówce, oraz tynków gipsowych- gładkie jak pupa niemowlaka. Wykończenie przy wykuszach - mocno skopane przez murarzy zrobił perfekcyjnie. Solidny,szybki i terminowy - po doświadczeniach z wcześniejszą ekipą murarską myślałam, że nie ma już w tej branży odpowiedzialnych ludzi,
mile się zdziwiłam...Tel. 667 325 723

----------


## Marcin_Gosia

> Napisał celt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał yacol
> 
> ...


SZLIF konkurencja  :smile:  Przecież oni są tani  :smile:  a tańsi są chyba tylko "złote rączki" po których poprawek ja i SZLIF mamy już chyba dość  :smile:  zresztą jak większość solidnych i stałych parkieciarzy z Poznania i okolic

stawki za samo cyklinowanie + lakierowanie to norma 35zł/m2 plus koszt lakieru od 7zł/m2 domalux do 25zł/m2 traffic

Co do poleceń to polecam firmę 
p.Marka (płytki i malowania) - tel.604777306 - naprawdę solidny fachowiec bo robiłem w wielu mieszkaniach gdzie on robił

p. Korek (płytki + malowania) tel. 603122321

sklep parkieciarski BONA na ul.Szczanieckiej tel. 0784023203

----------


## Kaska - Siekierki

Polecam firmę Thermofasada z Poznania. zakładają okna na profilu Deucenicka. fachowo, rzetelnie i terminowo. można też zamówić za ich pośrednictwem bramę krispola. rozeznając ceny byliśmy też w siedzibie okonoplas-kraków w swarzędzu i też zrobili na mnie bardzo dobre wrażenie. cenowo porównywalni z thermofasadą. nie polecam natomiast salonu MS Okna na ul. sokoła. Pani potraktowała nas jak intruzów mówiąc że nie będzie traciła czasu na zrobienie dla nas wyceny.

----------


## mowaleria

Polecam solidnego elektryka - *Pan Andrzej - 501-176-161*

----------


## Maciek-MZM

Ponieważ mało jest fachowców od *KLINKIERU* polecam *p. ANDRZEJ tel. 791 845 916.

Wykonuje płoty klinkierowe, elewacje i wszystko inne co związane jest z klinkierem.

Zdjęcia jego pracy mogę wysłać na priv (aktualnie jeszcze u mnie kończy płot).*

----------


## Rezi

> Napisał Rezi
> 
> a nie masz kogos tańszego
> 
> 
> SZLIF konkurencja  Przecież oni są tani  a tańsi są chyba tylko "złote rączki" po których poprawek ja i SZLIF mamy już chyba dość  zresztą jak większość solidnych i stałych parkieciarzy z Poznania i okolic
> 
> stawki za samo cyklinowanie + lakierowanie to norma 35zł/m2 plus koszt lakieru od 7zł/m2 domalux do 25zł/m2 traffic


czy norma czy nie - nie mnie to oceniać , ceny w Poznaniu postawione sa na głowie 
jezeli ceny p.Patana czy Koźlinskiego były niższe od szlifu to też o czymś świadczy.
co do cen jakie dostałem od firmy Szlif - 90 m2 jesionu cena 110 m2 / merbau 130  - ceny bez drewna, z chemią  ( 2007 styczeń ) 
po drugi i chyba ważniejsze - ceny podane telefonicznie przez pracownika firmy, na pytanie czy przyjedzie sprawdzić podłoze etc stwierdził : 
- _"a po co , birzesz pan czy nie"_ 
praca zrobiona przez innych wykonawców ( Tomek Matysiak 606904556) zresztą podobną cenę dostałe od wykonawcó z Dąbexu
więc proszę mi nie wciskac kitu na temat niskich cen

resztę rozmowy pomijam choć za samo mojej osoby było skandaliczne - ale to moje odczucie osobiste, w każdym razie sposób podejścia do klienta wywołała u mnie trwałą traumę   :Lol:

----------


## jagu

> Napisał lidka87
> 
> witam serdecznie jeszcze buduję a właściwie wykańczam muszę dopisać do białej listy szefa naszej brygady murarskiej p.MAREK RYMELSKI dokładny,sumienny,punktualny prawdziwy fachowiec mimo młodego wieku.dzięki jego i całej ekipy radą zaoszczędziliśmy czas i pieniądze.gorąco polecam. następne nazwisko o którym nie zapomnimy to p.ADRIAN KRUPA Z HURTOWNI BOL-ANN GNIEZNO.tak szczerego miłego profesjonalisty nie spotkałam nigdy.kiedy w grudniu zaproponował nam kupno porothermu myślałam tak wcześnie ale jak dzisiaj patrzę na fakturkę to buzia mi się śmieje.od tego momentu gdy coś potrzebuję to zawszę dzwonię do gniezna tam każdy ma czas miłe słowo,towar i dobrą cenę to naprawdę super gość.pozdrawiam serdecznie.   
> 
> 
> 
> Prosze podaj namiary na brygade murarska na adres email [email protected] Pozdrawiam Andrzej



Ja również proszę o telefon do murarzy na adres: [email protected]. Pozdrawiam

----------


## celt

Sklep z armatura lazienkowa z  Poznania: 

www.abclazienki.pl

Czesto korzystam z zakupow w internecie i jestem dosc wymagajacym klientem. Ten sklep moze spokojnie polecac. Dobre ceny, mozliwosc drobnych negocjacji przy wiekszych zakupach, jak czegos nie ma w ofercie mozna sie zapytac czy jest szansa zeby sie tam znalazlo. Generalnie obsluga bardzo nastawiona pro.
Oby takich sklepow wiecej.

----------


## zasieki1

> Sklep z armatura lazienkowa z  Poznania: 
> 
> www.abclazienki.pl
> 
> Czesto korzystam z zakupow w internecie i jestem dosc wymagajacym klientem. Ten sklep moze spokojnie polecac. Dobre ceny, mozliwosc drobnych negocjacji przy wiekszych zakupach, jak czegos nie ma w ofercie mozna sie zapytac czy jest szansa zeby sie tam znalazlo. Generalnie obsluga bardzo nastawiona pro.
> Oby takich sklepow wiecej.


z tej samej serii polece poznanski sklep www.lazienkaplus.pl dostalem od nich oferte o kilka (sic!) tysiecy lepsza niz najdrozszej konkurecji. imponujaca elastycznosc negocjacji.

----------


## Amos

Witam serdecznie, Szukam dla kolegi dobrego fachowca od zrobienia ogrodzenia Frontowego z bramą. Może maciego kogoś godnego polecenia i dostępnego w najbliższym czasie ? Z góry dzięki za pomoc

----------


## Amos

Szukam jeszcze dobrego fachowca do zrobienia tarasu, który dobrze robi ale i też potrafi doradzić. Marzy mi się taras z płytek gresowych ale tyle słyszałem o pękaniu tych płytek i dużej sztuce aby go dobrze zrobić.dzięki z góry za podpowiedź

----------


## Maciek-MZM

> Witam serdecznie, Szukam dla kolegi dobrego fachowca od zrobienia ogrodzenia Frontowego z bramą. Może maciego kogoś godnego polecenia i dostępnego w najbliższym czasie ? Z góry dzięki za pomoc


Jeśli chcesz z klinkieru to namiary podałem wyżej. Co do płotu i bramy będę mieć za miesiąc montowane i wtedy się wypowiem czy warto brać tych fachowców.

----------


## Maciek-MZM

> Szukam jeszcze dobrego fachowca do zrobienia tarasu, który dobrze robi ale i też potrafi doradzić. Marzy mi się taras z płytek gresowych ale tyle słyszałem o pękaniu tych płytek i dużej sztuce aby go dobrze zrobić.dzięki z góry za podpowiedź


Ja dotychczas miałem położone zwykłe płytki na zewnątrz, po 5 latach były jak nowe, żadna nie popękała.
Teraz kładę korziliusa płytki stricte tarasowe, a chemia będzie sopro. Od wtorku zaczyna fachowiec, jak skończy dam znać. Podobno jest bardzo dobry, ale zobaczymy.

----------


## jagu

poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy murarzy, proszę podajcie namiary

----------


## Amos

> Napisał Amos
> 
> Szukam jeszcze dobrego fachowca do zrobienia tarasu, który dobrze robi ale i też potrafi doradzić. Marzy mi się taras z płytek gresowych ale tyle słyszałem o pękaniu tych płytek i dużej sztuce aby go dobrze zrobić.dzięki z góry za podpowiedź
> 
> 
> Ja dotychczas miałem położone zwykłe płytki na zewnątrz, po 5 latach były jak nowe, żadna nie popękała.
> Teraz kładę korziliusa płytki stricte tarasowe, a chemia będzie sopro. Od wtorku zaczyna fachowiec, jak skończy dam znać. Podobno jest bardzo dobry, ale zobaczymy.


Dzięki Maciek za wiadomość. Czy ten Pan od klienkieru tylko układa klinkier czy też robi wcześniej murarkę - słupki ?

Możesz mi jeszcze podać kontakt na fachowca od ocieplenia poddasza i do położenia płytk GK ?

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Maciek-MZM

> Dzięki Maciek za wiadomość. Czy ten Pan od klienkieru tylko układa klinkier czy też robi wcześniej murarkę - słupki ?


Prawdopodobnie robi, u mnie robiła to inna firma zanim ja wywaliłem na zbity pysk, tak, że został klinkier do położenia i zalanie słupków.




> Możesz mi jeszcze podać kontakt na fachowca od ocieplenia poddasza i do położenia płytk GK ?


Fachowcy którzy to robili prawdopodobnie są już w Anglii bo firma po kilkunastu latatch w zeszłym roku przestała istnieć  :sad:

----------


## PitMar64

Witam !

Mam ogromną prośbę . Ponieważ ekipa od szpachlowania wystawiła mnie do wiatru poszukuję namiary na kogoś kto za rozsądne pieniądze , przyzwoicie i najlepiej od zaraz wyszpachlowałby ok.550 metrów tynków cem -wap

pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr

----------


## RushDM

Witam!

Pilnie poszukuje dobrej i solidnej ekipy ktora wykonalaby posadzke maszynowa w mieszkaniu o metrazu 62m2 (3 pietro) w Wielkopolsce (70km od Poznania). Sprawa jest na tyle pilne ze mam towar zakupiony a firma z ktora bylem umowiony juz po raz drugi wykrecila sie jakas wymowka i przelozyla termin w "nieskonczonosc". Dzieki za INFO !

----------


## georgia37

A ja dla odmiany szukam dobrych murarzy niestety nie jest to łatwe albo przesadzają z cenami albo rejon gdzie mam działke nie pasuje im bo nie jest po drodze.

----------


## barzuc

> Napisał meg7710
> 
>  *Pana Krzysztofa firma Ciesielska* tel. 603 44 44 34 dach wykonany bez zarzutów solidnie i fachowo. BARDZO SŁOWNY I DOTRZYMUJE TERMINÓW NIE BIERZE ZALICZEK
> 
> 
> Skorzystałam i naprawdę polecam - dodam jeszcze tylko, że ekipa bardzo sprawnie i szybko wykonuje swoją pracę - u mnie ciesielka zrobiona w cztery dni.


Również mogę polecić. U mnie poprawiał (a właściwie wykonywał od początku) opierzenia kominów i kosza. Sprawnie i skutecznie. I jak dla mnie najważniejsze - *bardzo dobry kontakt oraz dotrzymywanie słowa*, tak przed jak i po otrzymaniu zapłaty (niestety mam tyle problematyczny dach "popsuty" przez poprzedniego wykonawcę, że dopiero silny i zacinający deszcz ujawnił nieszczelność, czego lanie wody z węża nie było w stanie pokazać - problemu z ponownym przyjazdem i poprawieniem nie było najmniejszego).

----------


## daev

Szukam dobrego, słownego, sprawdzonego hydraulika, który zrobi instalacje wodne w kamienicy na terenie Poznania. Z góry dzięki!

----------


## _lilek_

Witam, poszukuję pilnie dla znajomych z Poznania *architekta wnętrz* - oczywiście sprawdzonego. Stawiają pierwsze kroki w budowaniu itp i jeszcze nie odkryli forum muratora.
Z góry dziękuję za namiary!

----------


## Crayo

Witam,

czy ktoś miał do czynienia z Alles Elewacje?

----------


## krys1

> Witam,
> 
> czy ktoś miał do czynienia z Alles Elewacje?


My będziemy mieli pod koniec września

----------


## krys1

Obiecałam kiedyś, że po montażu okien napiszę jak się spisała ekipa montażowa OKNOPLASTU z Gniezna. Krótko mówiąc SUPER. Naprawdę warto polecić i umieścić namiary na BIAŁEJ LIŚCIE WIELKOPOLSKI. Dodam tylko, że mój mąż, który jest bardzo wnikliwy na budowie   :Wink2:  (użyłam delikatnych słów bo może to kiedyś przeczyta  :big grin:  ) stwierdził, że Ekipa OKNOPLASTU z Gniezna jest pierwszą na naszej budowie, za którą nie musiał chodzić i sprawdzać bo fachowość i dokładność było widać od początku. Pełen profesjonalizm i współpraca z inwestorem. Inwestor może naprawdę poczuć się jak partner a nie wścibski intruz, który niczego nie powinien widzieć i niczym się nie interesować. Informuję też, że nie mam  w tym żadnego interesu aby ich reklamować, cieszę się tylko, że są jeszcze fachowcy z prawdziwego zdarzenia. Życzę im mnóstwa zleceń i satysfakcji ze swojej pracy.

TECHNIKA OKIENNA
MICHALINA WALASZCZYK  (do tego piękne imię)  :big grin:  
62-200 GNIEZNO UL.REYMONTA 32
0-61 426 14 09

----------


## Crayo

> Napisał Crayo
> 
> Witam,
> 
> czy ktoś miał do czynienia z Alles Elewacje?
> 
> 
> My będziemy mieli pod koniec września


Daj znać za zakończą pracę - ja chciałem zamówić ich na kwiecień 2009

----------


## muriel

Polecamy!!!!

stolarz 607230351 (schody!!!) Darek Stefański

szafy, zabudowy 501393023 Cezary Tonder

----------


## Lesheck

A ja bardzo polecam ekipę cieśli / dekarzy. Szczegóły i zdjęcia w dzienniku.

p. Henryk 607441975

----------


## Sasha

> Obiecałam kiedyś, że po montażu okien napiszę jak się spisała ekipa montażowa OKNOPLASTU z Gniezna. Krótko mówiąc SUPER. Naprawdę warto polecić i umieścić namiary na BIAŁEJ LIŚCIE WIELKOPOLSKI. Dodam tylko, że mój mąż, który jest bardzo wnikliwy na budowie   (użyłam delikatnych słów bo może to kiedyś przeczyta  ) stwierdził, że Ekipa OKNOPLASTU z Gniezna jest pierwszą na naszej budowie, za którą nie musiał chodzić i sprawdzać bo fachowość i dokładność było widać od początku. Pełen profesjonalizm i współpraca z inwestorem. Inwestor może naprawdę poczuć się jak partner a nie wścibski intruz, który niczego nie powinien widzieć i niczym się nie interesować. Informuję też, że nie mam  w tym żadnego interesu aby ich reklamować, cieszę się tylko, że są jeszcze fachowcy z prawdziwego zdarzenia. Życzę im mnóstwa zleceń i satysfakcji ze swojej pracy.
> 
> TECHNIKA OKIENNA
> MICHALINA WALASZCZYK  (do tego piękne imię)  
> 62-200 GNIEZNO UL.REYMONTA 32
> 0-61 426 14 09


a potwierdzam - bardzo dobra firma, kupiliśmy od nich całą stolarkę - od okien, bramę po drzwiach addeco kończąc - świetny kontakt.

----------


## dankaf

> Napisał Crayo
> 
> Witam,
> 
> czy ktoś miał do czynienia z Alles Elewacje?
> 
> 
> My będziemy mieli pod koniec września


Witam.Możecie zdradzic ile sobie życzą za m2 na gotowo?

----------


## Eugenia Polcyn

> Napisał KaiM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zbys
> 
> ...


.polecam pana Eugeniusza namiary 604891102 uczciwy solidny,słowny

----------


## lidka87

> Napisał krys1
> 
> Obiecałam kiedyś, że po montażu okien napiszę jak się spisała ekipa montażowa OKNOPLASTU z Gniezna. Krótko mówiąc SUPER. Naprawdę warto polecić i umieścić namiary na BIAŁEJ LIŚCIE WIELKOPOLSKI. Dodam tylko, że mój mąż, który jest bardzo wnikliwy na budowie   (użyłam delikatnych słów bo może to kiedyś przeczyta  ) stwierdził, że Ekipa OKNOPLASTU z Gniezna jest pierwszą na naszej budowie, za którą nie musiał chodzić i sprawdzać bo fachowość i dokładność było widać od początku. Pełen profesjonalizm i współpraca z inwestorem. Inwestor może naprawdę poczuć się jak partner a nie wścibski intruz, który niczego nie powinien widzieć i niczym się nie interesować. Informuję też, że nie mam  w tym żadnego interesu aby ich reklamować, cieszę się tylko, że są jeszcze fachowcy z prawdziwego zdarzenia. Życzę im mnóstwa zleceń i satysfakcji ze swojej pracy.
> 
> TECHNIKA OKIENNA
> MICHALINA WALASZCZYK  (do tego piękne imię)  
> 62-200 GNIEZNO UL.REYMONTA 32
> 0-61 426 14 09
> 
> ...


ja równierz mam okna od p.Michaliny wszystko super gorąco polecam.

----------


## lidka87

> Napisał Andrbasia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał lidka87
> 
> ...

----------


## piterazim

To ja dopiszę swojego majstra

Zenon Kowalski z Świeciechowy koło Leszna - postawił mi dom od stanu zero po tynki CW. Pracuje bardzo dokładnie, dużo doradzi 

Efekty u mnie w dzienniku 

Tel na prv

----------


## krys1

> Napisał krys1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Crayo
> 
> ...


To zależy od materiału. My będziemy ocieplać wełną lamelową Fasrock - L, malowanie farbą mikrosilikonową, do tego obróbka cokołu - wyniesie nas ok. 190 zł za m2 (materiał + robocizna). Ocieplenie styropianem jest połowę tańsze.

----------


## krys1

> Daj znać za zakończą pracę - ja chciałem zamówić ich na kwiecień 2009


o.k

----------


## ewiwa

Uszanowanie Wszystkim,
bardzo plisss o namiary na ludzi, którzy potrafią solidnie postawić wiatkę na samochód (altanę) + drewutnię z dachówką najlepiej i znają się na tego typu robocie i doradzą a nie, że będzie to ich pierwsza taka konstrukcja. Od pół roku bezskutecznie poszukuję, już trzech oglądało miejsce i ni huhu, ani wyceny, ani terminu. Może wolą większe zlecenia? hmm. Jakby ktoś coś wiedział, to z góry dziękuję.

Polecam za to: 
największe pozytywne wrażenie zrobił na mnie p. Stanisławski z synami i ekipą z firmy Jutrzenka z Czerwonaka - ROLETY. Szczerze mówiąc specjalnie tani nie są, ale nie żałuję ani złotówki za rolety zewnętrzne i roletki dachowe. Natynkowe + doprowadzenie zasilania, którego nie było, wszystko idealnie dobrane i w najlepszym porządku. Bardzo miły kontakt, doradztwo i profesjonalne podejście do pracy, panowie przyszli z ochraniaczami na buty, własnymi środkami do sprzątania i osobistą herbatką w termosie   :big tongue:  (można się śmiać, ale miałam takiego magika od instalacji, co non stop wołał kawy. W sumie żaden problem, ale jakoś różnica jest..) To oczywiście pierdoły, tylko efekt jest taki, że wyszło nie tylko bardzo gustownie, ale i świetnie się sprawują
Pozdrawiam
Ewa

----------


## piterazim

> Uszanowanie Wszystkim,
> bardzo plisss o namiary na ludzi, którzy potrafią solidnie postawić wiatkę na samochód (altanę) + drewutnię z dachówką najlepiej i znają się na tego typu robocie i doradzą a nie, że będzie to ich pierwsza taka konstrukcja. Od pół roku bezskutecznie poszukuję, już trzech oglądało miejsce i ni huhu, ani wyceny, ani terminu. Może wolą większe zlecenia? hmm. Jakby ktoś coś wiedział, to z góry dziękuję.


jaka miejscowość ?

----------


## ewiwa

Rokietnica

----------


## piterazim

trochę daleko - z Leszna około 100km  - jak znajdę mojego majstra to się go zapytam

----------


## Agata Kwias

Ja z panem Gutem przeżywam koszmar. Miesiąc temu skończył układać mój dach, a właściwie jego ,podobno, najlepszy pracownik Tomek. Efekt jest taki, że okna dachowe ciekną, w rynnie stoi woda, bo według nich dom jest krzywy, a na dobitkę dach cieknie na zwenątrz i do wewnątrz. Po prostu fuszera na całego. Gut potrafi się lansować znakomicie i to wszystko co robi dobrze. Do tego stały scenariusz - pieniądze skasowane i nie odbierane telefony. Zostaliśmy ze spartaczonym dachem i nikłą nadzieją na szybką naprawę. Tak jak zawsze odbierali telefony, to teraz głucho. Sprawa zapewne zakończy się w sądzie. Pozdrawiam i ostrzegam przed Andrzejem Gutem, który mówi o sobie "dekarz I liga w Poznaniu".


> Napisał Sasha
> 
> No to ja mam do polecenia kolejną ekipę - moich dekarzy
> 
> Andrzej Gut - 512 101 078
> 
> Dach zrobiony kompleksowo i chyba naprawdę dobrze
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## barzuc

> Uszanowanie Wszystkim,
> bardzo plisss o namiary na ludzi, którzy potrafią solidnie postawić wiatkę na samochód (altanę) + drewutnię z dachówką najlepiej i znają się na tego typu robocie i doradzą a nie, że będzie to ich pierwsza taka konstrukcja. Od pół roku bezskutecznie poszukuję, już trzech oglądało miejsce i ni huhu, ani wyceny, ani terminu. Może wolą większe zlecenia? hmm. Jakby ktoś coś wiedział, to z góry dziękuję.
> 			
> 		
> 
> jaka miejscowość ?


Sprawdź dekarzy, których polecałem (jako któryś z kolei). Z tego co wiem zajmują się również ciesielką (ciesiołką?), ale czy reszty się podejmą tego nie wiem.

----------


## Crayo

Poszukuję dobrego wykonawcy tynków wewnętrznych maszynowych i posadzkarzy na listopad / grudzień. Robota w Swarzędzu na Nowej Wsi.

----------


## Martuszek

Z czystym sumieniem polecam stolarza, który wykonał mi: kuchnię w zabudowie wiktoriańskiej, komodę wg projektu indywidualnego i wyłogi okienne frezowane na wzór przedwojennych. Namiary na stolarza podawał na forum Misiak. Skorzystałam i nie żałuję. 
Firma Meblomik - Jarosław Mikołajczak z Puszczykowa. 
Extraklasa w swojej branży!

----------


## reda

Ciesla, dekarz
*Tomasz Surowiec  600-278-128*
Robili u mnie konstrukcję dachu, deskowanie, papowanie, dachowke, okna i obrobki blacharskie. 
Praca przemyslana, dobrze zorganizowana, naprawde nie ma sie do czego przyczepic. A do tego chyba ani razu nie slyszalem przeklenstw  :wink: 

Cenowo wypadają pewnie porownywalnie z innymi wykonawcami, ale jesli mialbym jeszcze raz stawiac dach, to na pewno zdecydowalbym sie na pana Tomka 

ps.
no i bardzo efektownie wyglada chodzenie z piłą łancuchową po kalenicy bez zabezpieczen (jakies 8.5 metra nad ziemia)
fotki: http://www.echostar.pl/~reda77/dziennik_budowy

----------


## celt

Poszukuje parkieciarza. Bede zobowiazany za namiary

----------


## agrazka

witam,jak odnaleźć dobre firmy z okolic Łodzi, co przeczytam to Poznan i oklice gdzie szukać Łodzi,proszę o podpowiedź, z góry dziękuję  :Lol:

----------


## zasieki1

przeczytaj tytul tego podforum  :Lol:

----------


## Gosc_gość

> witam,jak odnaleźć dobre firmy z okolic Łodzi, co przeczytam to Poznan i oklice gdzie szukać Łodzi,proszę o podpowiedź, z góry dziękuję


W grupie regionalnej Wielkopolska raczej Łodzi nie znajdziesz   :Wink2:  
może zapytaj tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/grupa-lod...t104043-60.htm

----------


## jachu102

polecam  projektanta od instalacji gazu i c.o.
pan *Leszek Jagła
z Pń Starołęka
tel 501 587 735
*
sprawnie, fachowo i w przystępnej cenie
dobry kontakt , takż telefoniczny i mailowy
pierwszy raz mi sie zdarzyło, aby mnie wykonawca popedzał, abym dostarczył mu potrzebne załączniki aby zrobił mi w obiecanym terminie
poza tym cierpliwie znosił gąszcz moich wątliwości i pytań, które skutecznie wyjaśniał
proponowane rozwiązania potrafił rzeczowo uzasadnić 

oby takich fachowców trafiać więcej, to budowanie nie będzie takie straszne  :smile:

----------


## yoarianek

*Bardzo, bardzo polecam instalatora sieci wodno-kanalizacyjnej i grzewczej.
Niesamowity fachowiec - dokładność i solidoność na 1 miejscu, a do tego wspaniały człowiek!!!*

namiar:
*KRZYSZTOF WACHOWIAK*
*601 082 777*
Murowana Goślina

dla potwierdzenia zamieszczam kilka zdjęć z jego raelizacji:
1.2.3.


prace instalatorskie wykonuje na terenie wlkp

----------


## andzik.78

Ja z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ''mojego'' murarza z okolic Kalisza.Zbigniew Juszczak. Buduje czysto i porządnie. Co najważniejsze z głową. tel mogę na priw podać.

----------


## kaka11

> Poszukuje parkieciarza. Bede zobowiazany za namiary


Mogę polecić swoich: 507507048 Pan Olejniczak

----------


## celt

Zaraz dzwonie, dzieki

----------


## robertos1

Proszę o polecenie dekarza/firmy dekarskiej z Kalisza, Konina lub okolic... Dzięki!

----------


## kenji

Z czystym sumieniem polecam 

PW "FINISH" Marlena Klarek 691 959-942

Pani specjalizuje się w bezstresowych i korzystnych finansowo dostawach materiału - ceramika, cement, cegły i generalnie wszystko co z budowlanką związane. Polecam.

----------


## mojazu

Polecamy instalatora Krzysztofa Wachowiaka z Murowanej Gośliny -CO,WODKAN, GAZ. Mamy dom od dwóch lat, fachowiec robił wszystko począwszy od rurek po ostatni kran. Wszystko działa sprawnie i bezpiecznie!!!

----------


## Alpino

Chcę polecić fachowców od kominków przez duże "F". Dokładność, solidność, super efekt zdowolenie Klienta - to dewiza firmy

dekarz Pan Przybył 511 285 719
murarze Pan Jarek 608 559 009

Adam

----------


## Martuszek

Rezi wprowadził na Białą Listę Pana Wilczka z Opalenicy. Robotę wykonuje on bdb i w dobrej cenie ale jest jedno ALE .... jest cholernie nieterminowy. Umawiam się z nim codziennie od 2 tygodni na przyjazd i nie dojeżdża. Jak na Białą Listę to chyba za wysokie progi. Montując blat w kuchni uderzył mi mebel - stolarz musi naprawiać - to taka jeszcze druga uwaga.
Na Białej Liście powinna być Pierwsza Liga fachowców , czyli usługi perfekt!

----------


## bobowa budowniczowa

A ja pilnie poszukuje fachowcow od pozbruku   :Roll:

----------


## michu4

[quote="Maciek-MZM"]Ponieważ mało jest fachowców od *KLINKIERU* polecam *p. ANDRZEJ tel. 791 845 916.

Wykonuje płoty klinkierowe, elewacje i wszystko inne co związane jest z klinkierem.

Zdjęcia jego pracy mogę wysłać na priv (aktualnie jeszcze u mnie kończy płot).* [/quote

Potwierdzam solidność tego fachowca. Mogę go polecić z czystym sumieniem

Michał

----------


## świercz

Moi drodzy!
Szukam pracy dla mojego ojca na zimę  :smile:  właśnie skończył budować dom u kolegi no i przydałoby się robić coś dalej.
A wiec... *jeśli ktoś poszukuje fachowca do wykończeniówki* to gorąco polecam! Efekty pracy można obejrzeć w moim dzienniku.
Jeśli ktoś będzie zainteresowany to proszę najlepiej pisać na priv lub w komentarzach w moim dzienniku (na dole kliknąć liczbę 27)
Pozdrawiam i liczę na odzew  :smile:

----------


## kangaroo21

Poszukuję dobrego, solidnego i w rozsądnej cenie hydraulika z polecenia do całej instalacji razem z podłogówką.
Okolice Kostrzyna Wielkopolskiego   :smile:

----------


## bortek79

Witam!

Polecam usługi geodezyjne Pani Elżbiety Sękowskiej z Jerzykowa tel. 607 118 144
Wszystko zawsze załatwione bardzo sprawnie, bez problemów i na czas, a przy tym w rozsądnych cenach.

Pozdrawiam

Maciej

----------


## Crayo

Czy może ktoś się orientuje jakie są ceny w Poznaniu za położenie m2 płytek  ?

----------


## krys1

> Czy może ktoś się orientuje jakie są ceny w Poznaniu za położenie m2 płytek  ?


Średnio coś ok. 55 za m2

----------


## Agnieszka_n

Witam,
poszukuję fachowca, który wywierciłby studnię. Okolice Murowanej Gośliny. Może ktoś słyszał? Będę wdzięczna za namiary.

----------


## krys1

> 55 za m2 czystej robocizny bez klejów?


Gdy robiłam rozeznanie to najczęściej podawano mi takie ceny za m2. Nie mam jeszcze ostatecznej umowy więc nie znam też ostatecznej kwoty.

----------


## Crayo

A propos cen... ile płacicie za m2 wykończenia poddasza płytą kartonowo- gipsową ?

----------


## agula11

Jakby ktoś szukał dobrego fachowca na *ogrodzenie z siatki* to polecam  PANA ROMANA -  602 632 347

----------


## Gawrony

""Ponieważ mało jest fachowców od KLINKIERU polecam p. ANDRZEJ tel. 791 845 916 Wykonuje płoty klinkierowe, elewacje i wszystko inne co związane jest z klinkierem.
Potwierdzam solidność tego fachowca. Mogę go polecić z czystym sumieniem
Michał""

również potwierdzam fachowość p.Andrzeja, tydzień temu skończył u mnie ogrodzenie, naprawdę przejmuje się robotą i można z nim uzgodnić zmiany w trakcie roboty bez marudzenia. Nie przeszkadzało mu również, że codziennie musiał przejechać 100km żeby postawić u mnie ogrodzenie. Gorąco polecam

----------


## Sasha

[quote="Agata Kwias"]Ja z panem Gutem przeżywam koszmar. Miesiąc temu skończył układać mój dach, a właściwie jego ,podobno, najlepszy pracownik Tomek. Efekt jest taki, że okna dachowe ciekną, w rynnie stoi woda, bo według nich dom jest krzywy, a na dobitkę dach cieknie na zwenątrz i do wewnątrz. Po prostu fuszera na całego. Gut potrafi się lansować znakomicie i to wszystko co robi dobrze. Do tego stały scenariusz - pieniądze skasowane i nie odbierane telefony. Zostaliśmy ze spartaczonym dachem i nikłą nadzieją na szybką naprawę. Tak jak zawsze odbierali telefony, to teraz głucho. Sprawa zapewne zakończy się w sądzie. Pozdrawiam i ostrzegam przed Andrzejem Gutem, który mówi o sobie "dekarz I liga w Poznaniu".


> Napisał Sasha
> 
> No to ja mam do polecenia kolejną ekipę - moich dekarzy
> 
> Andrzej Gut - 512 101 078
> (...)


U mnie Dach zrobiony OK - tylko że od 5 miesięcy proszę o dokończenie rynien - i generalnie mam dość wydzwaniania i przypominania się o proste rzeczy. Wcześniej polecałem - sorki - ale dzisiaj po paru miesiącach patrzę na to inaczej

----------


## scooby

Hej szukam ekipy do wykonczenia tz do dokonczenia wykonczenia domu.
Prosze o info na priva.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kmk03

witam, planujemy zacząć budowę na wiosnę- czy możecie polecić murarzy z doświadczeniem w budowaniu z silikatów - dom parterowy ok 150m2 - ok 10 km na północ od Poznania. będe wdzięczny za pomoc.

----------


## SZANTI.

polecam majego instalatora co-woda-kan.  terminowo i fachowo : Krzysztof 508126820

----------


## tokas

witam
szukam sprawdzonego zakładu stolarskiego, który wykona drzwi zewnetrzne do domu. Jezeli macie sprawdzone namiary do bardzo proszę - fotki równiez mile widziane.

----------


## Crayo

a propos stolarzy - szukam kogoś kto obłoźy drewnem schody murowane

----------


## Gosc_gość

W dowód wdzięczności za solidnie wykonaną robotę mogę polecić mojego Elektryka.
Robota wykonana wzorowo, wręcz perfekcyjnie w dodatku za przystępną cenę   :big tongue:  

*Elektryk - Adam Staszyński Tulce 606 483 423*
powoływać się na mnie jakby co - czyli Krzysztof budowa Szczepankowo

Przykładowa fotka:
Puszki zamontowane na odpowiednią głębokość tynków


więcej szczegółów w moim dzienniku, bezpośredni link do posta nt. elektryki
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2995726.htm#2995726

----------


## hejjpozn

Witam!
Proszę o namiary na sprawdzonego i nie za drogiego kierownika budowy. Rozpoczęcie budowy luty/marzec 2009.

Asia

----------


## tomkrzysiek

> Witam!
> Proszę o namiary na sprawdzonego i nie za drogiego kierownika budowy. Rozpoczęcie budowy luty/marzec 2009.
> 
> Asia


Moge polecic p.Koniecznego (aktualnie jest tez u mnie KB) 604175485 , bardzo kontaktowy i przyjezdza bez problemu na wezwania...  :Wink2:  
Tez go znalazłem przez to forum  :Lol:

----------


## szulce

Rewelacyjna ekipa* Max-Bud J. Czyżak z Poznania*.
Praca artystyczna *na wysokim poziomie*.
Większość super domów w okolicach to oni, obiekty Rosolskiego w cegle też oni .........
pozdrawiam
Joanna

----------


## artmag

Szukam solidnego i nie za drogiego Kierownika budowy - okolice Konina

----------


## ankar

witam
potrzebowalabym namiary na solidnych wykonawcow mebli łazienkowych z Poznania lub okolic.

----------


## Monikapl

Polecam cieśli pan Andrzej nr. tel 600 238 778, super ekipa, solidna, pomagają przy zakupie drewna. Oraz firmę RODACH  nr. tel 510 054 206 od dachówki. Obie ekipy sprawdzone mają wolne terminy Polecam

----------


## Herman

poszukuje instalatora co-wod-kan - na prace w Murowanej Goślinie

----------


## Gosc_gość

> poszukuje instalatora co-wod-kan - na prace w Murowanej Goślinie


Poszło na P.W.   :Wink2:

----------


## jjanicka

Szukam firm do budowy kuchni pod wymiar w ozsądnych cenach z okolic Poznania i okolic, czy ktos może cos doradzić

----------


## eilian

Mamy stan surowy, więc pora polecić pierwszych fachowców:
na pewno pan geodeta (namiar znaleziony na tym forum): Stanisław Narożny 694 418 236 - bardzo sympatyczny, bezproblemowy, ma dobre ceny.
ekipa murarska P. Jarka Jessy 602682177 (są z okolic Czarnkowa, ale bliżej Poznania też pracują), oni też byli już polecani na tym forum. Potwierdzam, że są dobrymi fachowcami (chwalił ich kierownik, cieśla, my też jesteśmy zadowoleni), specjalizują się w Ytongu, ale z innych materiałów też robią, u nas akurat był porotherm.
kopanie/wiercenie studni: P. Świdurski 602486660 (jest z okolicy Pobiedzisk, ale pewnie inne rejony też obsługuje) - podobno jeden z najlepszych fachowców w Wielkopolsce, może nie jakoś super tanio, ale na pewno bardzo profesjonalnie, łącznie z badaniami wody. 
specjalista od koparki (też z Pobiedzisk): Stefan Filipiak 607675923

ciąga dalszy mam nadzieję nastąpi po zakończeniu dalszych etapów budowy :smile: 

Będę też wdzięczna za podsunięcie namiarów na innych fachowców, zwłaszcza z gminy Pobiedziska, teraz interesują nas szczególnie: kominki, kuchnia na wymiar, wylewki, tynki wew. i zew., ocieplenie poddasza.

----------


## kaka11

Szukam ekipy od dociepleń budynków. Jeśli macie kogoś godnego polecenia to będę zobowiązany.

----------


## joaz

> Mamy stan surowy, więc pora polecić pierwszych fachowców:
> na pewno pan geodeta (namiar znaleziony na tym forum): Stanisław Narożny 694 418 236 - bardzo sympatyczny, bezproblemowy, ma dobre ceny.
> ekipa murarska P. Jarka Jessy 602682177 (są z okolic Czarnkowa, ale bliżej Poznania też pracują), oni też byli już polecani na tym forum. Potwierdzam, że są dobrymi fachowcami (chwalił ich kierownik, cieśla, my też jesteśmy zadowoleni), specjalizują się w Ytongu, ale z innych materiałów też robią, u nas akurat był porotherm.
> kopanie/wiercenie studni: P. Świdurski 602486660 (jest z okolicy Pobiedzisk, ale pewnie inne rejony też obsługuje) - podobno jeden z najlepszych fachowców w Wielkopolsce, może nie jakoś super tanio, ale na pewno bardzo profesjonalnie, łącznie z badaniami wody. 
> specjalista od koparki (też z Pobiedzisk): Stefan Filipiak 607675923
> 
> ciąga dalszy mam nadzieję nastąpi po zakończeniu dalszych etapów budowy
> 
> Będę też wdzięczna za podsunięcie namiarów na innych fachowców, zwłaszcza z gminy Pobiedziska, teraz interesują nas szczególnie: kominki, kuchnia na wymiar, wylewki, tynki wew. i zew., ocieplenie poddasza.


Witaj.
Poszło na priv.

----------


## Altariela

Witam,
chciałam polecić płytkarza - bardzo pracowity, dokładny, staranny i słowny. To już trzeci jaki się przewinął przez moją budowę i jestem z niego bardzo zadowolona, pracuje od rana do nocy, nie marudzi że "się nie da". Zrobił mi dużą łazienkę i obłożył kominek płytkami i imitacją kamienia. Przy okazji zrobił też inne drobne prace wykończeniowe, które się nazbierały - wyprawki po montażu drzwi i przesuwaniu kabli w docelowe miejsca itp., Nie jest z Poznania ale dojeżdża na roboty w okolice Poznania - p. Jurek 513 743 350.

----------


## szulce

Witam
Polecam rewelacyjną ekipę od *Klinkieru*, kompleksowo
*firma Max-Bud J. Czyżak* z Poznania.
Praca artystyczna na wysokim poziomie.
Większość super domów w okolicach to oni, 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Makowska

Witam,

jako płytkarza polecam pana Bartka. Położył mi płytki w łazience, w kuchni i na korytarzu bardzo solidnie i dokładnie.  :Wink2:  
Telefon: 664 333 134 do p. Bartka

pozdrawiam
M

----------


## Majkki

> *Szukam od miesiąca kogoś normalnego do położenia cegły klinkierowej, moglibyście z czystym sumieniem kogoś polecić ?*


Bardzo mocno polecam pana Andrzeja nr tel. 791 845 916
Płot z klinkieru , który zrobił pod moim domkiem  jest wg mnie fantastyczny   :big grin: 

Szybko , sprawnie , tanio i fachowo !!!

Pozdrawiam.
Michał

----------


## iguana_tz

Witam,

poszukuję sprawdzonego i niedrogiego instalatora co i wody (najlepiej, żeby miał on do czynienia z domem prefabrykowanym o konstrukcji szkieletowej, lecz fachowcy od domów murowanych są także mile widziani :wink:  )

I jeszcze jedna prośba - czy zna ktoś może ekipę, która solidnie (i również niedrogo) wykona wylewkę?


Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## piterazim

Polecam moją ekipę od wylewek 
Darek Witkiewicz z Leszna

Firma z wieloletnim doświadczeniem, ma 2 ekipy więc można u niego szybko dostać termin wykonania.  Szef przyjedzie , doradzi, pracownicy bardzo OK.

tel na PW

----------


## agakz

> *ocieplenie poddasza, plyty GK*- _Sebastian Rybak 601 981 375_ - jeszcze u nas jest, ale pracuje bardzo dokladnie i szybko. polecam bo skonczyl nam biuro i gore  chaty i jest naprawde solidny. siedzi na budowie od wczesnego rana . BARDZO pracowity


potwierdzam; u nas robił g-k - terminowo, dokładnie i solidnie   :big grin:  
Robi też inną wykończeniówkę - panele, płytki itd.

----------


## krys1

> Witam,
> 
> jako płytkarza polecam pana Bartka. Położył mi płytki w łazience, w kuchni i na korytarzu bardzo solidnie i dokładnie.  
> Telefon: 664 333 134 do p. Bartka
> 
> pozdrawiam
> M


Można prosić jakieś zdjęcie??? Może ktoś jeszcze się wypowie na temat tego wykonawcy???

----------


## krys1

> Napisał kangaroo21
> 
> *Szukam od miesiąca kogoś normalnego do położenia cegły klinkierowej, moglibyście z czystym sumieniem kogoś polecić ?*
> 
> 
> Bardzo mocno polecam pana Andrzeja nr tel. 791 845 916
> Płot z klinkieru , który zrobił pod moim domkiem  jest wg mnie fantastyczny  
> 
> Szybko , sprawnie , tanio i fachowo !!!
> ...


Można prosić jakieś zdjęcie wykonania pracy??? Może ktoś jeszcze się wypowie na temat tego wykonawcy???

----------


## mateoosh

> Napisał meg7710
> 
>  *Pana Krzysztofa firma Ciesielska* tel. 603 44 44 34 dach wykonany bez zarzutów solidnie i fachowo. BARDZO SŁOWNY I DOTRZYMUJE TERMINÓW NIE BIERZE ZALICZEK
> 
> 
> Skorzystałam i naprawdę polecam - dodam jeszcze tylko, że ekipa bardzo sprawnie i szybko wykonuje swoją pracę - u mnie ciesielka zrobiona w cztery dni.


ja rowniez polecam wszystkim - superszybka praca(wiezba 2 dni) i bardzo dobra jakosc. Przy tym niezwykle uczciwy i uczynny jegomość  :Smile:

----------


## kaka1

> Napisał mowaleria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał meg7710
> 
> ...


No to ja się też podpisuje pod tym obiema łapkami - uczciwośc i fach na pierwszym miejscu :Smile: ))

----------


## iguana_tz

Witam,

czy może ktoś polecić rzetelnego projektanta instalacji wodnej (najlepiej z Poznania)?

Orientujecie się może jaki jest czas oczekiwania na projekt oraz jakich kosztów wykonania projektó można się spodziewać?

Pozdrawiam,
iguana

----------


## Basios

Muszę wymienić ogrodzenie od ulicy, czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić ekipę do usunięcia starego ogrodzenia (siatka)?  Trzeba byłoby przy tym skuć stary murek i żywopłot. Będę ogromnie wdzięczna za pomoc, ponieważ wśród firm, z którymi do tej pory się kontaktowałam , żadna nie podejmie się tego.
Może ktoś zna orientacyjny koszt takiej usługi? :roll:

----------


## gumisiowaty

Czy ktos mial doczynienia z firma JATEX-GIPS Jacek Torzewski? Robia tynki, wylewki i zabudowe z N/G tylko podstawowe pytanie czy robia dobrze? bo tani to nie sa....

----------


## longinus997

Gorąco polecam jedengo z najlepszych, najucziwszych, najsympatycznijejszych i najsolidniejszych wykonawców na mojej budowie.

instalator/hydraulik p. *Mariusz* - 606459892

Piec, zasobnik i grzejniki kupiliśmy sami i nie było w związku z tym najmniejszego ale.

----------


## ewa kopec

zawsze na czas i na czasie. Solidny.Dokładny.zawsze doradzi-pomoże w wyborze wszystkich materiałów. wystarczy zadzwonic   :Wink2:  Krzysztof Wachowiak  601 082 777 Murowana Goślina . NAprawde polecam![/u]

----------


## georgia37

Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy od tynków cem-wap.

----------


## aniazpoznania

> Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy od tynków cem-wap.


Polecam ekipę Andrzeja Lahmana tel. 664-702-493.
Tynki nakładają maszynowo i gładzą ręcznie.
U mnie robili rok temu - wszystko OK i nie znikali nigdy   :big grin:

----------


## tomkrzysiek

> zawsze na czas i na czasie. Solidny.Dokładny.zawsze doradzi-pomoże w wyborze wszystkich materiałów. wystarczy zadzwonic   Krzysztof Wachowiak  601 082 777 Murowana Goślina . NAprawde polecam![/u]


Sorry ale takie posty mnie po prostu wkurzaja   :Evil:

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Napisał ewa kopec
> 
> zawsze na czas i na czasie. Solidny.Dokładny.zawsze doradzi-pomoże w wyborze wszystkich materiałów. wystarczy zadzwonic   Krzysztof Wachowiak  601 082 777 Murowana Goślina . NAprawde polecam![/u]
> 
> 
> Sorry ale takie posty mnie po prostu wkurzaja


Ale o co chodzi ? dziewczyna Pana Krzysztofa nie może polecić swojego chłopaka i trochę pospamować   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
z przymrużeniem oka trzeba brać takie polecenia o tak :    :Wink2:

----------


## tomkrzysiek

> Napisał tomkrzysiek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ewa kopec
> 
> ...


Wiem Kristofuros ale coraz wiecej takich smieci na tym forum i jak tu znalezc poządna ekipe ...   :Confused:  
Poza tym szukam dobrego i nie najdrozszego instalatora C.O. wod. kan i gaz.
Bede dzwieczny za namiary   :smile:

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Poza tym szukam dobrego i nie najdrozszego instalatora C.O. wod. kan i gaz.
> Bede dzwieczny za namiary


Poszło na P.W.
jeszcze tutaj nie trafili, bo jeszcze nie skończyli roboty u mnie, a nie ma ich co za bardzo chwalić przed skończeniem   :Wink2:

----------


## iguana_tz

Witam,

mam pytanie odnośnie firmy Sobed i pana Dawida Sobeckiego z Siekierek Wielkich koło Poznania.

Czy ktokolwiek ma jakieś doświadczenia związane z tą firmą?

Na razie rozmawialiśmy z nimi wstępnie o położeniu instalacji grzewczej i wod-kan, ale chętnie wysłuchałabym czyjejś opinii przed podjęciem decyzji o rozpoczęciu współpracy z Sobedem.

Proszę o wszelkie uwagi na ich temat

Pozdrawiam,
iguana

----------


## ewa kopec

*Gorąco polecam instalatora -hydraulika Krzysztofa Wachowiaka z Murowanej Gośliny k.Poznania.
Fachowa wykonał całą instalacje u mnie w domku jednorodzinnym.Instalacja dziala bez zarzutu-cieplutko az miło wrócić do domu...  nr.telefonu 601082777  *

----------


## Agnieszka_n

Witam, ja również szukam dobrego instalatora wod-kan-gaz, który podjąlby się pracy w domu szkieletowym. Czy również mogę prosić o namiary? Bardzo dziękuję  :big grin:

----------


## ewa kopec

oto namiary na pana krzysztofa 601082777 dla pani  agnieszki; bardzo prosze;

----------


## świercz

Ja także podpisuję się po wszystkimi pozytywnymi opiniami o Panu *Krzysztofie Wachowiaku* (instalator co, cwu, kan). Nie rozumiem reakcji *tomkrzysiek*.... Jeżeli ktoś poleca fachowca to nie po to żeby innym zaszkodzić ale pomóc. Tak przynajmniej rozumiem intencję tego tematu. A jeżeli ktoś to odbiera jako kryptoreklamę to już jego problem...

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Ja także podpisuję się po wszystkimi pozytywnymi opiniami o Panu *Krzysztofie Wachowiaku* (instalator co, cwu, kan). Nie rozumiem reakcji *tomkrzysiek*.... Jeżeli ktoś poleca fachowca to nie po to żeby innym zaszkodzić ale pomóc. Tak przynajmniej rozumiem intencję tego tematu. A jeżeli ktoś to odbiera jako kryptoreklamę to już jego problem...


Jak ktoś poleca instalatora i ma 1 lub kilka postów to można podejrzewać, że zarejestrował się na forum tylko po to, żeby zrobić sobie/komuś bezpłatną reklamę. Co innego jak poleca ktoś bardziej doświadczony na forum.

W tym jednak konkretnym przypadku " Pan Krzysztof Wachowiak" sam się obronił, a raczej Ty *świercz-u* go obroniłeś potwierdzając fachowość instalatora swoim doświadczeniem.

Ty ze swoim doświadczeniem forumowym tym bardziej nie powinieneś się dziwić reakcji *tomkrzysiek*, bo była jak najbardziej prawidłowa - analizując posty *ewa kopec* ( napisała tylko 3 polecające Pana Krzysztofa)

----------


## świercz

*Kristofuros* zgadzam się masz racje, wczoraj podobnie o reakcji *tomkrzysiek* pomyślałem. Ale dodam jeszcze, że o Panu Krzysztofie pozytywnie może się wypowiedzieć wiele osób także bez dorobku "postowego".... 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Agnieszka_n

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Bonde

Witam

Buduję dom z bali

Jeszcze tu nie zaglądałem, ale po zakończeniu robót instalatorskich przyłączam się do zadowolonych z prac pana Krzysztofa Wachowiaka tel 601 082 777) z Murowanej Gośliny.

Przyszedł, obejrzał cały dom, zaproponował ilość grzejników - fachura, nawet niewiele mierzył (jak się montuje od prawie 20 lat to się ma oko). Zaproponował cenę za robociznę i (etapami)  tyle wziął, co do grosza (nie doszło nic "nieprzewidzianego").

Fotki instalacji można obejrzeć w naszym dzienniku, kotłownię też.

Dla mnie ważne było, że jak jakiś element trzeba było przesunąć, to robił to bez mrugnięcia ( i robi nadal).

Nawet przyjechał zrobić próbę kominka jak mnie nie było, żeby być pewnym, że jak rozpalę sam to wszystko będzie w porządku i nie trzeba będzie poprawiać przy inwestorze.

Dużo słów, ale jak się dom buduje na odległość (z racji pracy nie zawsze, raczej rzadko mogłem być na budowie) to ważne, żeby ufać wykonawcom.

Jak nie zapomnę, to napiszę coś po kilku miesiącach eksploatacji. Nie sądzę, żeby były problemy, bo jak czytałem wyżej chwalą go i ci, którzy mają za sobą już sezon grzewczy.

----------


## scooby

*Systemy Alarmowe*
509434503

*Kuchnia na wymiar* 
603082461

*Kierbud*
511330663

Pozdrawiam

----------


## scooby

Macie kogoś do montażu Satelity?
ile taka usługa wynosi?

----------


## damimax

Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić projektanta wewnętrznej instalacji gazowej. Szybko i sprawnie - pan bardzo skrupulatny - przeanalizował ze mną od dechy do dechy cały projekt, wyjaśniał, tłumaczył  :Roll:  Dostałam komplet dokumentów nawet z wypełnionymi wnioskami i nawet z kopiami do potwierdzenia. Płaciłam 500zł. Mieczysław Górszczyk 601 333 903.

----------


## tomkrzysiek

Chciałbym polecic elektryka P.Adama Staszyńskiego 606483423 jego praca jest wykonana wzorcowo  :smile:   przewody ułozone równiutko i w odpowiednich zabezpieczeniach , wspolpraca bez zarzuty na dodatkowe zmiany nie bylo zadnego marudzenia mila i sympatyczna wspolpraca i to za niewygorowana cene, obym dalej takich fachowców spotykał przy budowie   :Wink2:  
Polecam serdecznie!!!!

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Chciałbym polecic elektryka P.Adama Staszyńskiego 606483423 jego praca jest wykonana wzorcowo   przewody ułozone równiutko i w odpowiednich zabezpieczeniach , wspolpraca bez zarzuty na dodatkowe zmiany nie bylo zadnego marudzenia mila i sympatyczna wspolpraca i to za niewygorowana cene, obym dalej takich fachowców spotykał przy budowie   
> Polecam serdecznie!!!!


Podpisuję się pod tym w całej rozciągłości - wzorowa robota, szczegóły tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2997000.htm#2997000
i w moim dzienniku   :Wink2:

----------


## scooby

*ELEKTRYK*
*G. GAWORSK*I 667-275-194

POLECAM naprawdę tanio i znają się bo już długo robią!

----------


## mateoosh

> Napisał tomkrzysiek
> 
> Chciałbym polecic elektryka P.Adama Staszyńskiego 606483423 jego praca jest wykonana wzorcowo   przewody ułozone równiutko i w odpowiednich zabezpieczeniach , wspolpraca bez zarzuty na dodatkowe zmiany nie bylo zadnego marudzenia mila i sympatyczna wspolpraca i to za niewygorowana cene, obym dalej takich fachowców spotykał przy budowie   
> Polecam serdecznie!!!!
> 
> 
> Podpisuję się pod tym w całej rozciągłości - wzorowa robota, szczegóły tu:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2997000.htm#2997000
> i w moim dzienniku


Pan Adam bedzie tez pracował u mnie, a pierwsze wrazenie (po spotkaniu) zrobil doskonałe, nie mam wątpliwości, ze i ja go tu polecę.

Co do murarzy - co prawda jeszcze nie skonczyli wszystkiego (zostało kilka "pierdółek") ale polecam:

*Damian Jaroć, tel 504 098 468, albo 693 48 48 83*

bardzo sprawna i rzetelna ekipa. Codziennie od 7 na budowie, niestraszne im deszcze i słoty. Zadnych "ucieczek" na inne budowy bez informacji. Pan Damian przy tym ewidentnie zna sie na robocie, czego nie mozna powiedziec o inwestorze  :Smile:  KIerbud (Z.Konieczny) równiez bardzo pochlebnie wypowiadał sie o pracy majstrów.

Co do hurtowni mb - polecam Zensof z Gruszczyna - Pan Leonard jest bardzo pomocny a Pani Marlena dopełnia obrazu "słodkości"  :smile: . Materialy zawsze dostarczane na czas, bardzo solidne rozliczanie (to akurat domena P.Marleny), no i płacic mozna po odbiorze - dzwonimy, zamawiamy, oni dowożą, a my nastepnego dnia, albo i za dwa płacimy. Przy tym dobre ceny (np. stal mieli tansza niz w Konsorcjum Stali (dawne Bodeko) na Lutyckiej) i naprawde słowność.

----------


## joaz

Polecam fachowców od prac "wykończeniowych" począwszy od ocieplenia i suchej zabudowy po drewnianą obudowę kuchennego okapu. Rzetelni, dokładnie i uczciwi. Pracują od wczesnego ranka do późna. Pełna kultura  :smile:  Kontakt: p. Michał 0 501 519 293
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mazo

Witam, ja z trochę innej beczki - szukam architekta z Poznania lub Piły. Planujemy budowę parterowego domu z dwuspadowym dachem, raczej nowoczesnego.

----------


## jagu

Przyłączam się do pochwał dla ekipy murarzy pana Damiana Jarocia (tel.50409846 :cool: . Pan Damian to terminowy, bezproblemowy, a przy tym sympatyczny fachowiec. Myśli za inwestora, zawsze służy poradą. Na etapie wytyczenia domu wyłapał błąd geodety.
Z przyjemnością wpisuję na białą listę również hurtownię Begier w Suchym Lesie (tel. 061 6558630) - konkurencyjne ceny, a towar zawsze dowieziony w uzgodnionym terminie.
Mam nadzieję, że już niedługo dopiszę ekipę cieślo- dekarzy, poczekam aż skończą w przyszłym tygodniu mój połamany dach

----------


## Acidtea

Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do podbitki drewnianej.

----------


## Andrbasia

Witam wszystkich!

Poszukuje dobrej ekipy na posadzki.

----------


## iga9

Kurcze - forum przeryłam i nie znalazłam. Czy nie robiliście sobie bram wjazdowych - takich na pilota? I furtek wejściowych na posesję   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
Poszukuje firmy , która wykona mi na wymiar bramę uchylną i frutkę - najlepiej takiej co robi i w metalu i w drewnie, choć nie wiem, czy to możliwe   :Roll:  
A może domofon gdzieś kupowaliście i możecie coś polecić?  :smile:

----------


## Bliżniątrodzice

posadzki polecam firmę Marko tel. 061-653-265-65

----------


## longinus997

Kolejne osoby godne polecenia:

*Joanna Sodkiewicz* - zrobiła nam projekt wentylacji oraz przyłącza instalacji gazowej. Świetny kontakt, terminowo, konkurencyjna cena  :smile: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/post20628...light=#2062883

*Krzysztof Domagalski* - jesli chodzi o płytki to ma do tego dryg i do tego zdecydowanie polecam, dodatkowo wszystkie prace remontowe. Ceny przeciętne, idzie się potargować i dogadać.

tel. 663718405

*Artur Szczepański* - przede wszystkim malarz i tapeciarz, ale od pewnego czasu pracuje z kolegą i zajmują sie wszystkimi pracami remontowymi (szkoda, że tego wcześniej nie wiedziałem) poza chyba hydrauliką i płytkami. Panowie pedantyczni, spokojni, nieskazitelnie czyści.

tel. 606102256

----------


## AgnieszkaS

Polecam STAN BUD GArby k/ Swarzędza 

beton dobrej jakościi i na czas ( nawet przed czasem   :smile:  )

----------


## rigala

Witam
Pilnie poszukuję sprawdzonego fachowca do szpachlowania i malowania w ok. Pobiedzisk. Proszę o namiary na pv

----------


## dondiego

witam
poszukuję solidnego fachowca od hydrauliki

----------


## Andrbasia

Z czystym sumieniem polecam Pana Zenka od tynków wewnętrznych.
 TEL. 504 762 241.

Pan Zenek pracował nawet w niedziele aby dotrzymać terminu wykonania prac. Pierwsza ekipa na naszej budowie z ktorej jesteśmy tak bardzo zadowoleni.

Solidnie i terminowo wykonana praca i co jeszcze ważne niedrogo.

Życzę wszystkim budującym i sobie takich solidnych ekip do końca budowy.

----------


## krzysgier

Witam.
Ja polecam kierownika budowy p. Darka Gronowskiego z Paczkowa Daga-Bud. Facet znający się na rzeczy i umiejący doradzić. Szybko załatwia wszystkie sprawy papierkowe (pozwolenia itp).
U mnie jest tylko KB ,ale kilku sąsiadom budował cały dom, szlo mu szybko, sprawnie i przy tym był porządek na budowie !
Ja na jego temat zebrałem same pozytywne opinie. POLECAM

----------


## Pyrgon

Szafy wnękowe, zabudowy, komandory, półki, meble kuchenne itd.
Polecam!!! solidnie i niedrogo
Bogusław Goch, Golęczewo (północna strona Poznania)
887 416 946
Pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## ka_em

Poszukuję dobrego i kreatywnego projektanta z okolic Poznania. Czy możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## tomkrzysiek

Poszukuje dobrych szpachlarzy do gipsu i gosci od posadzek maszynowych , bede wdzieczny za namiary   :big grin:

----------


## celt

> Witam.
> Ja polecam kierownika budowy p. Darka Gronowskiego z Paczkowa Daga-Bud. Facet znający się na rzeczy i umiejący doradzić. Szybko załatwia wszystkie sprawy papierkowe (pozwolenia itp).
> U mnie jest tylko KB ,ale kilku sąsiadom budował cały dom, szlo mu szybko, sprawnie i przy tym był porządek na budowie !
> Ja na jego temat zebrałem same pozytywne opinie. POLECAM


Ja przeciwnie dlatego sie niezdecydowalem

----------


## mundzia

pilnie poszukuje ekipy do kostki brukowej, około 150 m2 mam do ułozenia, w tym taras z murkami oporowymi, więc potrzebuje kogos kto nie sfajfczy i nie zedrze kroci  :smile: 
ale jestem wymagająca, co?

jak ktos coś ma to prosze o namiar  :smile:

----------


## sys

bardzo przystępne ceny , robotę też widziałem-(sam jestem umówiony na maj) - 600515810 
powołać się na "jednego elektryka z Trzcianki"  :smile: )[/i]

----------


## mundzia

dzięki wielkie, zadzwonię i sie umówie z nimi   :wink:

----------


## Herman

SZUKAM EKIPY DO TYNKóW I POSADZEK 
PILNIE!! :wink:

----------


## @[email protected]

*Instalacje elektryczne* 
fachowo, szybko, bez problemów
pan Piotr - 605-526-737 - Poznań

----------


## Dawidex73

> Napisał brzydlak
> 
> *ocieplenie poddasza, plyty GK*- _Sebastian Rybak 601 981 375_ - jeszcze u nas jest, ale pracuje bardzo dokladnie i szybko. polecam bo skonczyl nam biuro i gore  chaty i jest naprawde solidny. siedzi na budowie od wczesnego rana . BARDZO pracowity
> 
> 
> potwierdzam; u nas robił g-k - terminowo, dokładnie i solidnie   
> Robi też inną wykończeniówkę - panele, płytki itd.


U nas właśnie kończy szpachlowanie, rewelacja, płyte kładła tania firma która trafi na czarna liste, pan Sebastian z współpracownikiem część z poddasza demontowała inne płyty "prostowała" dobre chłopaki, można namierzyć taniej fachowca ale już to przerabialiśmy; nie opłada się !
Pozdrawiamy Dawid i Monika
http://www.garczarki.mojabudowa.pl/

----------


## Herman

Ponawiam zapytanie o ekipę do tynków gips. i podłóg

----------


## Crayo

> Ponawiam zapytanie o ekipę do tynków gips. i podłóg


Tynki : 698792727 - ostatnio był pan od parapetow i stwierdzil, ze jeszcze sie nie spotkal z tak dokładnymi fachowcami - wszystkie okna otynkowane wewnatrz z dokladnoscia do 1 mm

Posadzki - 785980192: jw - rewelacja.

----------


## Terry

Szukam dobrego dekarza, jeśli ktoś jest zadowolony z pracy i ceny   :Wink2:  swojego to proszę o namiary. Napiszcie też gdzie można kupić w dobrej cenie dachówki i pozostałe akcesoria

----------


## nusia74

Polecam pana Macieja Łuczkowskiego - wykończeniówka (płytki, biały montaż, starotynki, zabudowy GK , montaż drzwi itd) oraz kominki. Czlowiek jest solidny, terminowy i bardzo dokładny. Wszystko co robi, robi tak jakby robił dla siebie. Z każdym remontem zwracam się tylko do niego. Dla mnie to tzw. złota rączka. Dla zainteresowanych ma zdjęcia swoich prac i referencje. Sprawdzałam. Tel. do niego 0501-063-672

----------


## Andrbasia

> Ponawiam zapytanie o ekipę do tynków gips. i podłóg


Tel 504 762 241 tynki maszynowe gipsowe

----------


## jacek7777

Ekipy i firmy  zdecydowanie godne polecenia :

OKNA - WAP Okna Poznań - bardzo solidnie, najlepsza oferta jaką znalazłem a szukałem dłuuugooo 

PARKIETY - sprzedaż oraz montaż BONUS-PARKIETY Poznań - profesjonalna obsługa , firma z tradycjami, poza tym świetna ekipa
Marcin Kamiński 506-049-089 , poza tym mają chyba swoją stronkę internetową

----------


## bmz

Poszukuję dobrego murarza, dekarza i ceiśli na zachód od Poznania ( okolice Pniew)
Będę wdzięczna za namiary

----------


## Gosc_gość

Za wzorem *Glamurki*

ZAPRASZAM DO NOWEGO TEMATU:

*WIELKOPOLSKI MARKET BUDOWLANY: KUP, SPRZEDAJ, ZAMIEŃ.*

Jak zostało Wam coś na budowie to śmiało umieszczać w nowym wątku.

A tutaj link do naszego "sklepiku"  

http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3294065.htm#3294065

Umieśćcie także link w podpisie, jeżeli macie miejsce
jakby co podaję gotowy kod do wklejenia do podpisu - wstawić to pomiędzy nawiasy kwadratowe
*url=http://tiny.pl/zd7w]Market Budowlany KUP, SPRZEDAJ, ZAMIEŃ[/url*

----------


## norak7

No i udało się. Witam Wszystkich. Wielka prośba początkującego: proszę o namiary na sprawdzoną ekipę murarzy z okolic Swarzędza budujących z Ytong'a. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Foczki

Właściwie to zapomniałem o istnieniu tego wątka  :smile: 
Może dlatego że większość robimy własnymi siłami i nie lubimy fachofców.

Ale chciałem tu polecić i podziękować firmie* HABA RL z Grodziska Wielkopolskiego* za wybudowanie* oczyszczalni ścieków*. Byłem tak zadowolony ze postanowiłem również zamówić okna z roletami  :smile:  oczywiście z dobrym rabatem.
Ostatecznie skorzystałem też ze sklepu instalacyjnego gdzie kupiłem całą kotłownię wszystkie rurki i inne pierdółki. Wszystko solidnie i bezproblemowo.
Teraz mam zamiar kupić kolejno białą zabudowę od firmy HABA.

Solidny i sprawdzony dostawca to połowa sukcesu budowy, druga to moi górale  :smile:  których nie polecam bo mają terminarz na kilka lat wypełniony zamówieniami  :smile:

----------


## kenji

Sprawdzony cieśla-dekarz - Tomasz 600 278-128

----------


## scooby

Mogę prosić o namiar  na osobę które wykonuje certyfikat energetyczny?
rozsądne ceny?

----------


## Jareq

> Mogę prosić o namiar  na osobę które wykonuje certyfikat energetyczny?
> rozsądne ceny?


ja też poproszę   :big grin:

----------


## Piwo

Z czystym sumieniem dodam firmę:

BOL-ANN z Gniezna 

i jej przedstawiciela pana Michała Kiełpińskiego (605 834 702), dla którego: 
- nie ma rzeczy nie do załatwienia - ma dobry kontakt ze swoimi dostawcami
- szczerze mówi jak jest i na czym sprawy stoją (można polegać na tym co mówi) 
- jest zawsze pod telefonem 
- potrafi doradzić w sprawach budowlanych/materiałowych. 

I chociaż nigdy go na oczy nie widziałem (wszystko na telefon/e-mail)  :smile:  - jeszcze raz polecam.

Pozdrawiam
Piwo

----------


## Bliżniątrodzice

> Z czystym sumieniem dodam firmę:
> 
> BOL-ANN z Gniezna 
> 
> i jej przedstawiciela pana Michała Kiełpińskiego (605 834 702), dla którego: 
> - nie ma rzeczy nie do załatwienia - ma dobry kontakt ze swoimi dostawcami
> - szczerze mówi jak jest i na czym sprawy stoją (można polegać na tym co mówi) 
> - jest zawsze pod telefonem 
> - potrafi doradzić w sprawach budowlanych/materiałowych. 
> ...


tylko nie napisałeś w czym się specjalizuje   :Lol:

----------


## bortek79

Witam!

W pełni zgadzam się i podpisuję pod opinią Piwo na temat Pana Michała z firmy BOL-ann  :smile:  . Zaopatruję się u niego w większość materiałów budowlanych. Przez Pana Michała można załatwić materiały potrzebne na fundamenty, ściany, dach, jak również materiały na ocieplenie i wykończenie domku.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Gosc_gość

Dzisiaj nietypowo, bo polecam produkt

Chciałem ogłosić, że żyję, a szerszeń is dead   :cool:  
i przy okazji chciałem polecić skuteczny i sprawdzony środek na te wstrętne paskudztwa. Możecie się spotkać z taką sytuacją jak ja i ta informacja może się Wam przydać.

Przeciwnik rano buszował w okolicach wyłazu dachowego.

Pojechałem po pracy do Centrum Ogrodniczego na Zawadach po "*Spray na osy i szerszenie*" (w cudzysłowu jest jego pełna nazwa) firmy BROS.

Przeciwnik po południu obniżył loty i próbował się z szybą w drzwiach balkonowych od ogrodu.
Wstrząsnąłem broń i ognia z odległości 4m - niezły cug idzie z buteleczki za 14zł.
Po 30 sekundach przeciwnik leżał sztywny na posadzce, a mnie ulżyło, że już nie ma skur.... i majstry będą mogli w spokoju ocieplać jutro poddasze.   :big grin: 
A był z niego niezły luj, prawie 10cm (to tylko moje wyobrażenie, bo aż tyle nie miał  :Wink2:  )  martwego owada.   :Roll:

----------


## tomkrzysiek

:ohmy:

----------


## agakz

> Napisał bartmaj
> 
> Z mojej prywatnej bialej listy wykonawcow wielkopolskich moge polecic: 
> 
> BARDZO DOBRY ELEKTRYK -Krzysztof Kabat kom.0-602-736-408
> [...]
> 
> 
> też polecam!


Również gorąco polecam pana Krzysztofa!
Szybciutko i porządnie okablowany dom, przyjazdy w nagłej potrzebie typu inwestorka zmieniła koncepcję lazienki i trzeba przenieść kabelki   :oops:  , na koniec montaż osprzętu i sprzętu agd   :big grin:

----------


## tomkrzysiek

Gorąco polecam *ekipę budowlaną P. Jarka Błaszczyka* tel.665 998 483 bardzo solidna ekipa   :big grin:  , dobrzy fachowcy , solidni i nie drodzy , rozliczaja sie bardzo uczciwie i nie ma mowy o żadnych przkrętach ekipa duża więc robota im się pali w rękach  :Wink2:  
U mnie kończyli budowę po ekipie którą musiałem wyrzucić  , później robili tynki cem.-wap. (bardzo solidnie i równiótko) szkoda że nie budowali u mnie od początku...  :cry:

----------


## eilian

> *ELEKTRYK*
> *G. GAWORSK*I 667-275-194
> 
> POLECAM naprawdę tanio i znają się bo już długo robią!


Potwierdzam, u nas też robił. Dobry fachowiec.

----------


## alpejczyk

Szukam dobrego fachowaca do układania płytek- okolice Turku.

----------


## mmcpoz

Witam, czy ktoś może robił dach z firmą Mirosława Brzostowskiego ze Stęszewa? Jeśli tak to bardzo proszę o opinie.

----------


## eilian

Szukam ekipy do ocieplenia i tynków zewnętrznych. Mam dwa telefony z tego forum, ale kiepsko u nich z terminami, no i te ceny... 
Jeśli możecie kogoś polecić, to będę wdzięczna.

----------


## norak7

Czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić, gdzie w okolicach Poznania lub Swarzędza najtaniej dostanę Beton B20 + pompa. Z góry dziękuję

----------


## bortek79

Hej!

Beton brałem z firmy Piotrowscy z Nekli. Za pompę nie musiałem dodatkowo płacić. Gruszki przyjeżdżały zawsze na czas i przeważnie miały trochę więcej betonu niż potrzebowałem  :smile:

----------


## eilian

> Czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić, gdzie w okolicach Poznania lub Swarzędza najtaniej dostanę Beton B20 + pompa. Z góry dziękuję


w Swarzędzu to Stanbud. My u nich braliśmy na całą budowę, terminowi, nigdy nie było żądnych problemów.

----------


## eilian

Czy mógłby mi ktoś polecić fachowca od kominków? Kontaktowałam się z Inplastem ze Swarzędza, ale jakoś bez efektu - nie mogę się doprosić o wycenę :sad: . A robota właściwie na już, szkoda mi czasu marnować.

----------


## anna75_1

Czy ktoś może mi polecić fachowca od wykopania studni-okolice Skórzewa ?
Pilnie potrzebuję, 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Herman

> Czy ktoś może mi polecić fachowca od wykopania studni-okolice Skórzewa ?
> Pilnie potrzebuję, 
> pozdrawiam


przyłączam się do tego postu - ok. Murowanej Gośliny

----------


## wooky

Witam wszystkich,

Nie jeden raz podczas budowy korzystałem z tego wątku, więc przyszła pora podzielić się moimi sprawdzonymi kontaktami.

Zdecydowanie polecam elektryka, szybko sprawnie i bez ściemniania - tynkarze byli zachwyceni ich robotą - kontakt. Jurek Bedynski 607359689.

Bardzo na tak - okna - Variant. Bardzo szybko się uwineli - 2 tygodnie od zamówienia do montażu, trafiłem świetną ekpię montażystów.

Hurtownia budowlana Dora z Buku - wszystko zalatwialem telefonicznie, transport na budowie co do minuty , dobre ceny. Dalej Konbet od stropów, nic do zarzucenia. 

Na koniec wspomnę jeszcze o ekipie, może nie najtańszej, ale takiej która zrobiła na nas z żoną największe wrażenie swoją solidnością i profesjonalizmem.
*Instalacje co/wod/kan*, podłogówka na całej powierzchni domu, kociol kondensat, stacja uzdaniania wody itp. wszystko błyskawicznie, w przemiłej atmosferze, posprzątali po sobie i przy okazji po innych ekipach  :big tongue:  Pan Leszek nie naciągał nas na drogi towar a wręcz doradzał na czym można trochę oszczędzić, a w co warto zainwestować. Polecam - świetna ekipa ale terminy trzeba rezerwować do przodu. *p. Leszek Roth 606 456 599*

Pozdrawiam i w razie czego służę fotkami z prac  :smile:

----------


## eilian

> Napisał anna75_1
> 
> Czy ktoś może mi polecić fachowca od wykopania studni-okolice Skórzewa ?
> Pilnie potrzebuję, 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> przyłączam się do tego postu - ok. Murowanej Gośliny


Ja już kiedyś polecałam fachowca od studni:	p. Świdurski 602486660 (jest z okolic Pobiedzisk, ale inne tereny też pewnie obsługuje, słyszałam że to jeden z lepszych specjalistów w Wielkopolsce). Bardzo profesjonalne podejście, badania gruntu, wody. My w każdym razie jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni.

----------


## mazar

hej, prosze o namiary na kogoś sprawdzonego odnosnie wentylacji mechanicznej
z góry dzieki
pozdro

----------


## Herman

> Napisał Herman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anna75_1
> 
> ...



a możesz podać ile to Cię kosztowało ?

----------


## Herman

> Napisał Herman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anna75_1
> 
> ...



a możesz podać ile to Cię kosztowało ?

----------


## eilian

> a możesz podać ile to Cię kosztowało ?


z moich notatek wynika, że razem z badaniami gruntu 3700 - wodę mamy na głębokości 6 m z hakiem - bo od tego też zależy cena.

----------


## gospie

Kolejny pozytywny post na temat naszego murarza pana Damiana Jarocia i jego ekipy. Budowali u nas dom od fundamentów po murłatę. Rzeczowy i bezproblemowy fachowiec, dobra organizacja pracy, konkretne podejście, rzetelność i terminowość. POLECAM!!!

----------


## aniaitomek

Jaką firmę z Poznania i okolic polecacie do wykonania bramy garażowej???

----------


## Rezi

> Jaką firmę z Poznania i okolic polecacie do wykonania bramy garażowej???


Vermix Oborniki Wlkp

----------


## majchal

Witam
Szukam dobrego a zarazem taniego ( o ile to możliwe ) instalatora do przyłaczą wodnego i kanalizy. Wodociąg będzie ciągnięty około 30-40m, trzeba się wpiąc do głównej rury, połozyć i mało skasować  :big grin:  

Będę budował w okolicy Szamotuł.
ps czy ktoś zna z tej okolicy namiary na dobrą hurtownię materiałów budowlanych, ekipę budowlaną, dekarzy, elektryków, kier. budowy itp
Z góry dziękuję za info

----------


## Andy4you

> Napisał krys1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Zmijcia
> 
> ...


Mam złe doswiadczenia z firmą Alles z Poznania, unikaja poprawek i napraw źle wykonanych przez siebie prac. Podpisujcie swoją umowę lub mocno modyfikujcie na swoją korzyść dostarczoną przez wykonawcę. Uratowało mnie wstrzymanie zapłaty za wykonane prace. Radzę szczerze płacić wszystko oficjalnie z VAT, co jest podstawą dochodzenia swoich roszczeń. Alles ma dobry marketing, również ten bezpośredni przy rozmowie przed podpisaniem umowy, ale to wszystko - jakość i współpraca mierna.

----------


## majchal

No to coś nowego. Mam dwóch znajomych, którzy mają zrobione elewacje przez firmę Alles i tak się nasłuchałem, że jesli będe robił to tylko z nimi. A teraz piszecie coś takiego  :Roll:  
Powiem tak: widziałem ich robotę jakiś rok/dwa temu. Wszystko REWELACJA, choć mówię od razu, że nie wdawałem się w drobiazgi, tylko patrzyłem jak gość-amator. Teraz mam już większą wiedzę i patrzyłbym pewnie inaczej. 
Niech wypowiedzą się inni, ja w związku z tym co tu piszą i kiedyś tam widziałem nie zajmuję stanowiska

----------


## Rezi

> No to coś nowego. Mam dwóch znajomych, którzy mają zrobione elewacje przez firmę Alles i tak się nasłuchałem, że jesli będe robił to tylko z nimi. A teraz piszecie coś takiego  
> Powiem tak: widziałem ich robotę jakiś rok/dwa temu. Wszystko REWELACJA, choć mówię od razu, że nie wdawałem się w drobiazgi, tylko patrzyłem jak gość-amator. Teraz mam już większą wiedzę i patrzyłbym pewnie inaczej. 
> Niech wypowiedzą się inni, ja w związku z tym co tu piszą i kiedyś tam widziałem nie zajmuję stanowiska


jak będziesz robił elewację w np w Sto,to  zapytaj czy polecają firmę Alles

----------


## aniaitomek

potrzebuję pilnie projektanata do sporządzenia projektu technicznego wod-kan, Poznań

----------


## majchal

> potrzebuję pilnie projektanata do sporządzenia projektu technicznego wod-kan, Poznań


Ja też, bo to co proponują mi "miejscowi fachamni" to SZOK  :ohmy:

----------


## Herman

> Witam
> Szukam dobrego a zarazem taniego ( o ile to możliwe ) instalatora do przyłaczą wodnego i kanalizy. Wodociąg będzie ciągnięty około 30-40m, trzeba się wpiąc do głównej rury, połozyć i mało skasować  
> 
> Będę budował w okolicy Szamotuł.
> ps czy ktoś zna z tej okolicy namiary na dobrą hurtownię materiałów budowlanych, ekipę budowlaną, dekarzy, elektryków, kier. budowy itp
> Z góry dziękuję za info


przyłączam się do poszukiwań ekipy do przyłącza na wyżej podanych warunkach = tylko do pociągnięcia ok. 100 m

----------


## kosmi

Witam wszystkich! Może ktoś mi pomoże...poszukuję ekipy która zajmuje się wymianą gruntu (w Zaniemyślu)

----------


## norak7

Dziękuję za pomoc w sprawie betonów - skorzystałem   :smile: .
A teraz wyższa szkoła jazdy. Poszukuję jakiegoś speca do wykonania *projektu* odwiertów pod pionowe sondy pompy ciepła (2x60 metrów) - kogoś z Poznania lub okolic Swarzędza. Bardzo ładnie proszę o namiar.

----------


## majchal

> Napisał majchal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał aniaitomek
> 
> ...


PODZIĘKOWAŁ ŁADNIE !!!!

----------


## barcab

Polecam swojego kierownika budowy, b.solidny i bezkompromisowy z ekipami -  okolice Poznania szczególnie zachód  i północ ale nie tylko p.Zbyszko 604 175 485
A dla tych którzy sa już dalej polecam super ogrodników fajni i niedrodzy robią wszystko w ogrodzie www.zielone-ogrody.com

----------


## Wciornastek

Niezbyt czesto kogos polecam i zazwyczaj na priva (np. rozrywani na Forum Bartki). Dzisiaj jednak z czystym sumieniem chcę polecic firme Fast na Góreckiej. Jesli chodzi o wszelkiego rodzaju drewno typu więżba, deski a nawet parkiet tp maja obecnie najbardziej konkutencyjne ceny do tego obsługa bardzo ok.

Aby nie przesładzac przyznam ze Fast to twór z rozpadu Korony (zainetesowanie wiedza o pewnych zawirowaniach)
A co do jakości drewna to nie kupowałam kota w worku i zaprezentowano mi ewentualne wady towaru. Czasami po prostu nie warto przepłacać  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## majchal

> Napisał majchal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ECRU
> 
> ...


Nie, nie. Jeszcze się nie kontaktowałem. To JA "podziękował" Tobie, w sensie dziękuję ładnie za informację  :big grin:

----------


## hejjpozn

> Witam
> Szukam dobrego a zarazem taniego ( o ile to możliwe ) instalatora do przyłaczą wodnego i kanalizy. Wodociąg będzie ciągnięty około 30-40m, trzeba się wpiąc do głównej rury, połozyć i mało skasować


Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ekipę, która nam robiła przyłącze wod.-kan. Jest to firma z listy Aquanetu "Ander 87" z Puszczykowa. Nie dosyć, że zrobili nam najtańszą wycenę - tyle, że my nie mieliśmy tyle metrów co ty, to jeszcze załatwili wszystkie formalności w Aqanet. Do nas należał tylko wniosek o wodomierz. Robotę wykonali w ciągu jednego dnia i to w taki sposób, że droga była przejezdna przez cały czas pomimo, że ciągnęli przyłącze z drugiej strony ulicy. Geodetę, ZUD i dokumenty powykonawcze były w ich gestii i czekaliśmy na nie ok 1,5 miesiąca z czego 30 dni to oczekiwanie na sam ZUD. Pan Grzegorz Janaszek tel. 602-324-193

----------


## majchal

> Napisał majchal
> 
> Witam
> Szukam dobrego a zarazem taniego ( o ile to możliwe ) instalatora do przyłaczą wodnego i kanalizy. Wodociąg będzie ciągnięty około 30-40m, trzeba się wpiąc do głównej rury, połozyć i mało skasować  
> 
> 
> 
> Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ekipę, która nam robiła przyłącze wod.-kan. Jest to firma z listy Aquanetu "Ander 87" z Puszczykowa. Nie dosyć, że zrobili nam najtańszą wycenę - tyle, że my nie mieliśmy tyle metrów co ty, to jeszcze załatwili wszystkie formalności w Aqanet. Do nas należał tylko wniosek o wodomierz. Robotę wykonali w ciągu jednego dnia i to w taki sposób, że droga była przejezdna przez cały czas pomimo, że ciągnęli przyłącze z drugiej strony ulicy. Geodetę, ZUD i dokumenty powykonawcze były w ich gestii i czekaliśmy na nie ok 1,5 miesiąca z czego 30 dni to oczekiwanie na sam ZUD. Pan Grzegorz Janaszek tel. 602-324-193


Dzięki za namiar, jutro będę dzwonił i pytał. Jeśli można wiedzieć to ile metrów mieliście i ile Was to kosztowało i czemu tak drogo  :big tongue:

----------


## pkm

Z moich ostatnich doświadczeń mogę polecić ekipę elektryków Pana *Krzysztofa Kabata kom.0-602-736-408* , bardzo dobrze zorganizowana ekipa, sprawna, dokładna, elastyczna.W ciągu tygodnia wykonali pełne okablowanie domu, elektryka+ anteny+kable alarmu w sumie ponad 200 punktów, sądze że to bardzo dobry wynik. Pracują w rejonie Wielkopolski Polecam, naprawde dobrzy elektrycy.
Drugą ekipą którą mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić to *murarze- kontakt Pan Damian  tel.693161889*, młoda ekipa, bardzo sprawna i dokładna, do pracy podchodzili z dużym zaangarzowaniem, od wczesnego rana po często późny wieczór. 
Budowali od fundamentu po tynki wewnętrzne łącznie z elewacja klinkierowa.
No i co bardzo ważne proponują naprawde atrakcyjne ceny. Polecam

----------


## hejjpozn

Do listy solidnych dopisuję kolejne firmy, z których jestem bardzo zadowolona:

*- ekipa budująca* *słynne z forum Bartki firma BIS-BUD ze Skoków*  tel. 695-476-453. Do ich pracy nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń, Bartek-szef firmy potrafi tak doradzić inwestorowi, aby było zrobione dobrze, ale i tańszym kosztem, oczywiście dla inwestora. Na budowie panuje zawsze porządek, a co najważniejsze ze wszystkim można się dogadać bez problemu i zawsze jest pod telefonem.

-* elektrycy: bracia Mikołaj i Jakub Nowak z Puszczykowa* tel. 609-028-179 i 500-462-204. Bardzo dokładni, terminowi, dla laików, takich jak my, którzy nie mają pojęcia o elektryce, potrafią doradzić i wytłumaczyć dlaczego tak ma być coś zrobione, a nie inaczej, aczkolwiek niczego nie narzucają. Pracę wykonali w ciągu 4 dni od rana do wieczora, a punktów było ok 150 w tym instalacja alarmowa, antena, tv, internet, oświetlenie ogrodu, itp., a co najważniejsze w przystępnej cenie.   

Obie firmy bardzo polecam, dlatego można się na mnie powołać.
Asia ze Smochowic.

----------


## aniaitomek

Szukam firmy do zrobienia profesjonalnego drenażu wokół budynku oraz jednocześnie do ocieplenia fundamentów/ cokołu... szukam wykonawcy=fachowca znającego się na rzeczy, który oceni, co w mojej sytuacji jest potrzebne... nie szukam kogos, kto zakopie mi rury drenażowe w ziemi!

----------


## K74

> Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ekipę, która nam robiła przyłącze wod.-kan. Jest to firma z listy Aquanetu "Ander 87" z Puszczykowa. Nie dosyć, że zrobili nam najtańszą wycenę - tyle, że my nie mieliśmy tyle metrów co ty, to jeszcze załatwili wszystkie formalności w Aqanet. Do nas należał tylko wniosek o wodomierz. Robotę wykonali w ciągu jednego dnia i to w taki sposób, że droga była przejezdna przez cały czas pomimo, że ciągnęli przyłącze z drugiej strony ulicy. Geodetę, ZUD i dokumenty powykonawcze były w ich gestii i czekaliśmy na nie ok 1,5 miesiąca z czego 30 dni to oczekiwanie na sam ZUD. Pan Grzegorz Janaszek tel. 602-324-193


U nas też robił przyłącze p. Grzegorz. Podpisuję się obiema rękami pod peanami na jego cześć.

----------


## K74

> Dziękuję za pomoc w sprawie betonów - skorzystałem  .
> A teraz wyższa szkoła jazdy. Poszukuję jakiegoś speca do wykonania *projektu* odwiertów pod pionowe sondy pompy ciepła (2x60 metrów) - kogoś z Poznania lub okolic Swarzędza. Bardzo ładnie proszę o namiar.


My nie robiliśmy projektu. Wszelkie formalności związane z odwiertami załatwiła za nas firma wiertnicza (DEMAX DRILL).

----------


## aniaitomek

Szukam osoby do wykonania projektu dwóch niedużych łazienek...
Mam wizję, kocepcję, wybrane płytki, kolory, styl, rozmieszczone sprzęty, chodzi mi odopracowanie i przelanie tego na papier i uzyskanie szegółowego projektu, który będzie podstawą pracy płytkarza.
Nie musi być profesonalista z biura projektowego...
Budowa Poznań

----------


## Bliżniątrodzice

> Szukam osoby do wykonania projektu dwóch niedużych łazienek...
> Mam wizję, kocepcję, wybrane płytki, kolory, styl, rozmieszczone sprzęty, chodzi mi odopracowanie i przelanie tego na papier i uzyskanie szegółowego projektu, który będzie podstawą pracy płytkarza.
> Nie musi być profesonalista z biura projektowego...
> Budowa Poznań


proponuje przejsc sie np do cermagu,tam mają projektantki które doradzają i pewnie takie rzeczy też robią (choć pewnie nie za darmo...)

----------


## aniaitomek

> Napisał aniaitomek
> 
> Szukam osoby do wykonania projektu dwóch niedużych łazienek...
> Mam wizję, kocepcję, wybrane płytki, kolory, styl, rozmieszczone sprzęty, chodzi mi odopracowanie i przelanie tego na papier i uzyskanie szegółowego projektu, który będzie podstawą pracy płytkarza.
> Nie musi być profesonalista z biura projektowego...
> Budowa Poznań
> 
> 
> proponuje przejsc sie np do cermagu,tam mają projektantki które doradzają i pewnie takie rzeczy też robią (choć pewnie nie za darmo...)


tak, znam tę opcję, prawie w każdym sklepie z płytkami mają ofertę wykonania projektu łazienki, pod warunkiem, że zakupi się płytki w tym sklepie...,a ja nie chcę sie tak ograniczać... moje płytki będą prawdopodobnie pochodziły z trzech różnych miejsc...
Ja 'chętnie' zapłacę... tylko nie takie kwoty, jakie żądają biura projektowe...

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Napisał Bliżniątrodzice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał aniaitomek
> 
> ...


Ja mam projekt z IBERO na Obornickiej i nic za niego nie płaciłem, a płytek też nie kupiłem   :Roll:

----------


## aniaitomek

Ja mam projekt z IBERO na Obornickiej i nic za niego nie płaciłem, a płytek też nie kupiłem   :Roll: [/quote]

Jak to zrobiłeś???

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Ja mam projekt z IBERO na Obornickiej i nic za niego nie płaciłem, a płytek też nie kupiłem


Jak to zrobiłeś???[/quote]
Normalnie, żona się umówiła z projektantką, było 1 spotkanie, po jakimś czasie 2 spotkanie w celu omówienia projektu i ewentualnych zmian.
Po tygodniu dostaliśmy gotowy projekt na maila, a po kolejnych 3 dniach szczegółową wycenę płytek. To wszystko.
To było jakieś 3 miesiące temu - może teraz zmienili zasady ?   :Roll:

----------


## aniaitomek

Domniemam, ze projekt był robiony w oparciu o płytki dostępne w salonie, czy nie? Spotkałam się w innych sklepach z zasadą, ze dopóki nie kupi się płytek nie dostaje się projektu, albo płaci się za projekt, a jeśli zakupi się płytki, to koszt projektu jest zwracany... Ciekawy, ten twój przypadek, muszę sprawdzić.

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Domniemam, ze projekt był robiony w oparciu o płytki dostępne w salonie, czy nie? Spotkałam się w innych sklepach z zasadą, ze dopóki nie kupi się płytek nie dostaje się projektu, albo płaci się za projekt, a jeśli zakupi się płytki, to koszt projektu jest zwracany... Ciekawy, ten twój przypadek, muszę sprawdzić.


Namiar na tą projektantkę poszedł na maila   :cool:

----------


## freak

Witam
Możecie polecić ekipę od ociepleń z okolic Czerwonaka

Pozdrawiam

----------


## edi1977

Moge z czystym sumieniem polecic firme Okna Slowinscy. Kupilem u nich okna drewniane meranti. Cena nie do pobicia, jakosc tez dobra. Montaz punktualny i dokladny. Polecam.

----------


## koleś2

*szukam solidnej firmy kominki Poznań*
Jeśli ma ktoś sprawdzoną, godną polecenia firmę proszę o namiary.

----------


## Herman

> *szukam solidnej firmy kominki Poznań*
> Jeśli ma ktoś sprawdzoną, godną polecenia firmę proszę o namiary.


Przyłączam się do zapytania!

----------


## rocky0973

Zaczynamy! Projekt Willa Wiktoria z Archonu. Czas startu - teraz. Zatem jezeli mozecie polecić sprawdzone firmy i fachowców na początek to chetnie skorzystamy. Budowa to Potasze koło Owińsk a na początek potrzebujemy Kierownika budowy, ogrodzenie tymczasowe (133 mb z bramką) i namiary na firmę budowlaną od fundamentów. Kazda oferta i pomoc mile widziana. Pozdrawiamy Aga i Robert

----------


## majchal

> ogrodzenie tymczasowe (133 mb z bramką) i namiary na firmę budowlaną od fundamentów.


Z ogrodzeniem tymczasowym to są cyrki. 
Siatka leśna to nie problem, masz kilka firm do wyboru, ale ponoć najtaniej jest w Luboniu ( nazwy nie pamiętam chyba Siatex ), oraz po drodze do Ciebie jadąc z Poznania ( Koziegłowy/Czerwonak po lewej stronie w domu jednorodzinnym ).
Co do drewna/stepmli/palików to masakra. Lasy Państwowe mają monopol na nowe, i nie kupisz nigdzie indziej, niż w LP za cenę urzędową, lub na wolnym rynku "przechodzone". W tym tygodniu obdzwoniłem chyba większość tartaków i składnic drewna i nie mają nic ciekawego, a jeśli już mają to w cenach bandyckich. Hitem był Pan, do którego zadzwoniłem z planszy reklamowej rozwieszonej w całej Wlkp o stemplach budowlanych ( numer 880 lub 888xxxxxx ) i powalił mnie ceną 8,5zł/szt o długości 2,4-2,7m   :ohmy:   :Evil:   :cry:   W tym miejscu wypada mi zaznaczyć, że miałem ofertę obrobionego krawędziaka 10x10 o długości 3metry z jednego z tartaków za cenę 9zł.
Dogadałem się z leśniczym i jak będzie ciął "papierówkę" to coś mi tam odłoży, ale trzeba czekać, bo to są odpowiednie harmonogramy cięć ( ale mi się nie spieszy ). Tak czy owak życzę powodzenia i nie daj się naciąć, taki słupek nie powinien kosztować więcej nić 5-6zł. 
ps Tak sobie myslę, że chyba przejadę się na jakieś nowobudowane osiedle domków jednorodzinnych i popytam czy ktoś nie chce odpsrzedać stempli. Dla porównania w łodzkim, małopolskim, pomorskim takie stemple można kupić 3,5-5zł /szt 2,7-3m długości. Ta nasza "kochana Wielkopolska" jest  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   [cenzura]

----------


## mowaleria

> macjoan
> 
> Nowy postWysłany: Pią, 19 Czerwiec 2009 15:24    Temat postu: Stemple i siatka tymczasowa 	Odpowiedz z cytatem
> Witam
> Mam do sprzedania około 70 stempli budowlanych (ok. 2,8 m) oraz kilkanaście krótszych (ok. 2 m). Poza tym dwie rolki siatki tymczasowej (myśliwskiej) po 50 mb. Jedna nowa, nieużywana, druga zdemontowana z prowizorycznego ogrodzenia. Cena do dogadania. Gratis dorzucę dwa pęczki drutu wiązałkowego . W razie potrzeby mogę pomóc z transportem.


To znalazłam na forum  WIELKOPOLSKI MARKET BUDOWLANY: KUP, SPRZEDAJ, ZAMIEŃ

----------


## Bliżniątrodzice

ile kosztuje wykonanie ogrodzenia z siatki zielonej na pełnej podmurówce?
co do ogrodzenia tymczasowego to przestrzegam przed jakimś wielokopolskim budowniczym ogłaszającym się na allegro, koleżance na 800m2 działkę wycenił ogrodzenie tymczasowe na chyba 2000zł doradzxając masywną bramę wjazdową itp, co dla laika może wydawać się rozsądne ...dla mnie masakra

----------


## majchal

> To znalazłam na forum  WIELKOPOLSKI MARKET BUDOWLANY: KUP, SPRZEDAJ, ZAMIEŃ


Dziękować ładnie!  :big grin:   Już nawet napisałem PW i mam nadzieję że rozwiązanietego, jakże palącego problemu będzie pozytywne.
MAJCHAL

----------


## Andy4you

> Napisał majchal
> 
> No to coś nowego. Mam dwóch znajomych, którzy mają zrobione elewacje przez firmę Alles i tak się nasłuchałem, że jesli będe robił to tylko z nimi. A teraz piszecie coś takiego  
> Powiem tak: widziałem ich robotę jakiś rok/dwa temu. Wszystko REWELACJA, choć mówię od razu, że nie wdawałem się w drobiazgi, tylko patrzyłem jak gość-amator. Teraz mam już większą wiedzę i patrzyłbym pewnie inaczej. 
> Niech wypowiedzą się inni, ja w związku z tym co tu piszą i kiedyś tam widziałem nie zajmuję stanowiska
> 
> 
> jak będziesz robił elewację w np w Sto,to  zapytaj czy polecają firmę Alles


To samo jak bedziesz kupował materiały w Elbau w Poznaniu - tam też znaja Alles i mozna zapytać, czy ich polecają?

----------


## majchal

> ile kosztuje wykonanie ogrodzenia z siatki zielonej na pełnej podmurówce?
> co do ogrodzenia tymczasowego to przestrzegam przed jakimś wielokopolskim budowniczym ogłaszającym się na allegro, koleżance na 800m2 działkę wycenił ogrodzenie tymczasowe na chyba 2000zł doradzxając masywną bramę wjazdową itp, co dla laika może wydawać się rozsądne ...dla mnie masakra


Ogrodzenie ma stać siła woli i udawać że coś chroni, i kosztować jak najmniej nic więcej hi hi hi Przynajmniej ja tak uważam, bo jak złodziej będzie chciał wejśc na plac budowy to żadne kraty go nie powstrzymają. 
Piszesz 2000zł, ?!!!????!!!! Ja muszę ogrodzić coś około 180mb płotu i nie mam zamiaru zapłacić więcej niż 800zł na gotowo licząc wszelkie koszty typu: transport, robota. Jak na razie jestem temu bliski

----------


## Bliżniątrodzice

ależ podejście mamy bardzo podobne, uważam,że to naciąganie nieświadomych rozpoczynających budowę, niestety naciągacz trafi się zawsze i będzie nawijać makaron na uszy jak trzeba zrobić żeby było solidnie, nie uświadamiając,że takie ogrodzenie nie musi miec np bramy wjazdowej w ogole, u nas zamykała się sama siatka na kawałek drutu, zresztą w połowie roku i tak już trzeba było zdjąć jak większe transporty wjeżdżały a potem jak zaszęlismy murowac ogrodzenie..zbędny wydatek, który nas kosztował w sumie chyba 700zł

----------


## Gosc_gość

> ależ podejście mamy bardzo podobne, uważam,że to naciąganie nieświadomych rozpoczynających budowę, niestety naciągacz trafi się zawsze i będzie nawijać makaron na uszy jak trzeba zrobić żeby było solidnie, nie uświadamiając,że takie ogrodzenie nie musi miec np bramy wjazdowej w ogole, u nas zamykała się sama siatka na kawałek drutu, zresztą w połowie roku i tak już trzeba było zdjąć jak większe transporty wjeżdżały a potem jak zaszęlismy murowac ogrodzenie..zbędny wydatek, który nas kosztował w sumie chyba 700zł


Ogrodzenie ?? jakie ogrodzenie ?? a po jaką chol.... ogrodzenie ?   :Lol:   :Roll:  
Ja do tej pory nie wydałem nic na ogrodzenie   :big tongue:  
Oo, nie tak do końca .... mam ogrodzone miejsce, w którym składuję śmieci, żeby nie latały po działce, taki kojec 4m x 4m wysoki na 1,5m   :Lol:

----------


## majchal

No to jesteś szczęściarzem. Ja jeszcze nie zacząłem nic robić na działce, a juz mam rozjechaną samochodem ( koleiny z głotem ) ziemię, rozwalone kamienie graniczne, wywalony znacznik i pół przyczepu gruzu. Ot tak po prostu fajny sąsiad.
Ogrodzenie nie będzie pancerne, ale ma po prostu mówić: "tu jest moja ziemia, nie wchodzić". Taka siatka leśna ma działać psychologicznie, bo na pewno nie fizycznie nie da rady zatrzymać sąsiada dupka, czy złodzieja
ps nie wiem czy nawet jak chcesz ubezpieczyć działkę/budowę to ubezpieczyciel nie wymaga ogrdzenia

----------


## rocky0973

Z ogrodzeniem tymczasowym to są cyrki. 
[/quote]

Dzieki za wszystkie informacje na temat ogrodzenia tymnczasowego. Naprawde warto na tym forum zasiegnac "języka" bo okazuje sie ze: ogrodzenie tymczasowe nie jest obowiązkowe (a tak wielu twierdzi) ze ceny, które firemki podaja są złodziejskie (21 za mb) i że jak już można o wiele wiele taniej takie ogrdzenie postawić.[/quote]

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Z ogrodzeniem tymczasowym to są cyrki. 
> 
> 
> Dzieki za wszystkie informacje na temat ogrodzenia tymnczasowego. Naprawde warto na tym forum zasiegnac "języka" bo okazuje sie ze: ogrodzenie tymczasowe nie jest obowiązkowe (a tak wielu twierdzi) ze ceny, które firemki podaja są złodziejskie (21 za mb) i że jak już można o wiele wiele taniej takie ogrdzenie postawić.


przestrzeganie ograniczenia prędkości tez jest obowiązkowe, a jakie jest życie każdy wie   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## tomkrzysiek

No ,ale z tym brakiem obowiązku ogrodzenia budowy to chyba nie do końca prawda , kiedyś wyczytałem gdzieś w gazecie z paragrafami ze ogodzenie budowy jest wymagane tak jak powieszenie tablicy informacyjnej i jak sie trafi czubek urzędas to mogą być kary , na szczeście żadko sprawdzają z gminy place budowy , ja ogrodziłem siatką i jak na razie tak zostanie bo kasy zbraknie na ładny płocik a jednak mieszkać bez płota to jakoś mi nie pasuje   :big grin:

----------


## jerzyki

> ależ podejście mamy bardzo podobne, uważam,że to naciąganie nieświadomych rozpoczynających budowę, niestety naciągacz trafi się zawsze i będzie nawijać makaron na uszy jak trzeba zrobić żeby było solidnie, nie uświadamiając,że takie ogrodzenie nie musi miec np bramy wjazdowej w ogole, u nas zamykała się sama siatka na kawałek drutu, zresztą w połowie roku i tak już trzeba było zdjąć jak większe transporty wjeżdżały a potem jak zaszęlismy murowac ogrodzenie..zbędny wydatek, który nas kosztował w sumie chyba 700zł


Z ogrodzeniem budowy są kwestie:
- tymczasowe ogrodzenie - nie trzeba pozwolenia + nie boli jak trzeba rozwalić je jak ma wjechać jakiś większy sprzęt na budowę - w łątwy sposób można to załatać, 
- stałe - tu już jest papierologia - pozwolenie (ważne jeśli jest droga), pozwolenie na zajęcie pasa drogowego itp. Nie wspomne o tym, że trzeba tez spisać umowę z sąsiadami o płot (tak na wszelki wielki). 

A propos kosztów. Ja robiłem całe ogrodzenie (ok 100mb) sam i wyszło mnie to ok. 500 zł. Jest z tym trochę latania i zachodu ale da radę. Orientacyjne koszty 
- 40 palików - ok 80 zł 
- 100mb siatki leśnej - 300 (bez faktury) 
- wypożyczenie świdra glebowego - 60 zł/dobę
- benzyna, olej, gwoździe (można użyć pistoletu tapicerskiego) do montażu siatki - 120zł. 

Nie przeszkodzi to potencjalnemu złodziejowi w rabunku ale przynajmniej nie ułatwi. Ponadto tak sie składa, że jak coś jest ogrodzone to jednak inaczej sie do tego podchodzi.

----------


## kaka1

A możecie się z tą rozmową przenieść na GRUPĘ bo to chyba nie bardzo w temacie :Smile: ))

----------


## rocky0973

Witam starszyznę z doświadczeniami - zaczynam budowę w Potaszach gm. Czerwonak i potzrebuję namiarów na sprawdzonych kierowników budowy. Dodatkowo przydałoby się parę kontaktów na polecane przez Was firmy od fundamentów. Przy okazji pytanko - jak to jest kupujecie materiał sami a firmie placicie za robociznę czy bierze sie od nich wszystko? Pozdrowionka

----------


## elmz

Witam serdecznie!!!
Proszę o polecenie firmy która buduje domki w Poznaniu i okolicy- stan min. deweloperski, a najchętniej całość. Szukałem po forach ale szału nie ma... 
Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## kalirov

Skoro biała lista, to chciałbym polecić ekipę p. Andrzeja (603-613-479). Zajmują się tynkami maszynowymi na Poznań i okolice, polecił ich mój dobry kolega - nie żałuję. Terminowość, bardzo fachowa robota, ściany właściwie gotowe do malowania - równe i proste, zostawiają po sobie porządek! i cena jaką uzgodniliśmy po oględzinach wyszła przy odbiorze nawet niższa, bo powiedzieli że tak się miło u mnie robiło, że i cene obniżyli, byłem mile zaskoczony, polecam!  :smile:

----------


## darek-poznan

Witajcie-
Poszukuję firmy (w miarę taniej) sprzedającej i montującej szamba w okolicach Borówca czy Kamionek

----------


## bortek79

> Witajcie-
> Poszukuję firmy (w miarę taniej) sprzedającej i montującej szamba w okolicach Borówca czy Kamionek


Hej!

Polecam firmę Fach-bet z Bugaja i kontakt z Panem Stempuchowskim (605 302 305). Szamba montują w całej Wielkopolsce a nawet i poza nią. Da się dogadać co do ceny. Sam montaż terminowo i bardzo sprawnie (2,5h od od wykopania po zasypanie z przerwą na kawę  :wink: )

----------


## draco-terra

witam, 
zwracam się z ogromną prośbą o podesłanie na maila namiarów na sprawdzone ekipy zajmujące się pracami wykończeniowymi - gładzie szpachlowe, wylewka betonowa, zabudowa z płyt GK, montaż płytek i reszta prac wykończeniowych..  :smile:  
obecnie na budowie mamy czwartą ekipę i już sił brak... pierwsza ekipa budująca pod klucz zniknęła nam na 2 miesiące i cały czas zwodzili, że będą od nast tygodnia, druga okradała z materiału i to tak konkretnie, trzecia chodziła zalana już od rana a czwarta-obecna weekend zaczyna od czwartku i kończy w poniedziałek... normalnie wiekszych pechowców od nas chyba nie ma...   :cry:   domek 130 m budujemy od marca zeszlego roku a plany byly na zamieszkanie w czerwcu   :Roll:   pospisywałam sobie stad trochę numerów ale jeśli ktoś mógłby też od siebie coś wrzucić będę bardzo wdzięczna   :smile:   miejsce budowy to Ceradz Kościelny - gm. Tarnowo Podgórne - 20 km od Poznania
A wszystkim budującym życzę by nie doświadczyli naszej przeprawy budowlanej   :Roll:

----------


## draco-terra

w ramach rewanżu mogę polecić zainteresowanym na priv taniego stolarza - w porównaniu z innymi zapłaciłam o ok 6-7 tysiecy mniej na całej zabudowie - fotek niestety nie posiadam póki co, ponieważ kuchnia czeka u niego na odbiór, dopóki nie uporamy się z wykończeniówką, ale on dysponuje swoimi fotkami jakby co  :smile:

----------


## jerzyki

> Napisał darek-poznan
> 
> Witajcie-
> Poszukuję firmy (w miarę taniej) sprzedającej i montującej szamba w okolicach Borówca czy Kamionek
> 
> 
> Hej!
> 
> Polecam firmę Fach-bet z Bugaja i kontakt z Panem Stempuchowskim (605 302 305). Szamba montują w całej Wielkopolsce a nawet i poza nią. Da się dogadać co do ceny. Sam montaż terminowo i bardzo sprawnie (2,5h od od wykopania po zasypanie z przerwą na kawę )


nie chcę spamować na tej liście, ale jak to firma z Bugaja (droga na Gniezno) to lubi sie bardzo wysoko otwierać z ceną.

----------


## Bliżniątrodzice

Malarz pokojowy DOSKONAŁY pilnie poszukiwany!

----------


## kaka1

Szukam ekipy od ocieplenia poddasza, i od ocieplenia elewacji. Macie jakieś sprawdzone ekipy?? Liczę na pomoc :Smile: ))

----------


## tokas

Sebastian Rybak polecany na forum

----------


## kaka1

Pan Rybak ma długie terminy  :sad:

----------


## joaz

> Szukam ekipy od ocieplenia poddasza, i od ocieplenia elewacji. Macie jakieś sprawdzone ekipy?? Liczę na pomoc))


Pan Michal też sprawdzony na forum . Namiary podam na priva.

----------


## jabrzoza

witam! czy może ktoś polecić ODPOWIEDZIALNĄ I SPRAWDZONĄ ekipę od wewnętrznych tynków maszynowych? z góry dziękuję starszyźnie za pomoc   :Lol:

----------


## Monikapl

Mogę polecić ekipę do ocieplania poddaszy i malowania nr 503350764.

Również wykonują ocieplenia domów. Jako, ze ekipa nie jest z Poznania to ceny konkurencyjne.

----------


## jjanicka

Szukam namiarów na dobrego stolarza który wykonał by obłożenie z drewna schodów betonowych wraz z poręczą w rozsądnej cenie 

Z góry dziękuję za namiary.

----------


## Monikapl

jjanicka- może bracia Łapawa tel.605085251

----------


## rocky0973

Np wreszcie moge kogos polecic  :smile: . Geodeta - Pan Maciej Madry z Bolechówka - bez zasrzeżeń. Terminowo, kontaktowo i cenowo normalnie  :smile:

----------


## Rodzinnebudowanie

A można prosić o namiary na geodetę?

----------


## bortek79

Hej!

Polecam geodetę Panią Elżbietę Sękowską. Namiary podałem kilkanaście postów wstecz  :smile:

----------


## rocky0973

Oczywiście bardzo proszę.

Maciej Mądry - 602643375

----------


## Crayo

Poszukuję dobrych fachowców od kostki brukowej (granitu).

----------


## Wojkus

Może ktoś poleci sprawdzoną, solidną ekipę do budowy ogrodzenia. 
Siatka 150 cm wysokości (w PCV) na pełnej podmurówce, około 150 m do zrobienia. Okolice Złotowa (30 km od Piły).

----------


## Bliżniątrodzice

> Poszukuję dobrych fachowców od kostki brukowej (granitu).


a na kiedy?

----------


## Crayo

> Napisał Crayo
> 
> Poszukuję dobrych fachowców od kostki brukowej (granitu).
> 
> 
> a na kiedy?



Wrzesień - Październik

----------


## GLAMOURMUM

Chciałabym w tym temacie podać namiary na frmę, która zajmuje sie *odkurzaczami centralnymi*. Firma jest solidna i tania !!!!
Nie pisałam wcześniej o tej firmie, gdyż czekałam na opienię kierownika budowy, który był u mnie wczoraj i potwierdził wysoką jakość wykonanej usługi.Dodam,że firmie zapłaciłam 180 zł za punkt z materiałem... Wszystkie firmy w Poznaniu nie schodziły poniżej 1200 - 1500 zł za 4 punkty....

MICHAŁ FRĄCKOWIAK

879 - 225 - 846

----------


## jabrzoza

Ja mogę polecić ekipę od dachu (namiary miałem z tego forum)

*cieśla dekarz* *p.Tomasz  600 278 128 *  

Robili u mnie dach "na gotowo" (więźba, dachówka, okna, rynny).Robota wykonana solidnie i dokładnie a do tego posprzątali po sobie...  :big grin:    kierownik budowy też nie miał zastrzeżeń.

ps. nadal poszukuję  dobrej ekipy od tynków maszynowych, będę wdzięczny za namiary...  :Lol:

----------


## tomkrzysiek

> Chciałabym w tym temacie podać namiary na frmę, która zajmuje sie *odkurzaczami centralnymi*. Firma jest solidna i tania !!!!
> Nie pisałam wcześniej o tej firmie, gdyż czekałam na opienię kierownika budowy, który był u mnie wczoraj i potwierdził wysoką jakość wykonanej usługi.Dodam,że firmie zapłaciłam 180 zł za punkt z materiałem... Wszystkie firmy w Poznaniu nie schodziły poniżej 1200 - 1500 zł za 4 punkty....
> 
> MICHAŁ FRĄCKOWIAK
> 
> 879 - 225 - 846


A jednostkę centralną tez u nich brałas?
Ja robiłem instalcje w firmie z ul. Malwowej i tez brali od pkt. (4 pkt wyszło z towarem cos ok. 1000 zł.-bez gniazdek oczywiscie)

----------


## GLAMOURMUM

> Napisał GLAMOURMUM
> 
> Chciałabym w tym temacie podać namiary na frmę, która zajmuje sie *odkurzaczami centralnymi*. Firma jest solidna i tania !!!!
> Nie pisałam wcześniej o tej firmie, gdyż czekałam na opienię kierownika budowy, który był u mnie wczoraj i potwierdził wysoką jakość wykonanej usługi.Dodam,że firmie zapłaciłam 180 zł za punkt z materiałem... Wszystkie firmy w Poznaniu nie schodziły poniżej 1200 - 1500 zł za 4 punkty....
> 
> MICHAŁ FRĄCKOWIAK
> 
> 879 - 225 - 846
> 
> ...


jeszcze nie kupowałam, ale będe kupowała od niego  :smile:

----------


## mazo

Czy miał ktoś może do czynienia z firmą GOLDMANN Budownictwo z Garzyna?

----------


## piterazim

Polecam firmę 

SPAWSTEEL
* ul. Strzelecka 1
* 64-115 Święciechowa
* tel. 697 756 797
* tel. 781 160 474

Generalnie zajmują się ogrodzeniami, ale z metalu mogą wyczarować wszystko 
u mnie zrobili schody

----------


## Monia25

Witam,


Polecam wszystkim hurtownię instalacyjną *By-pass na ulicy Piastowskiej 38 w Poznaniu Tel. (61) 8354325.*
Bardzo konkurencyjne ceny i miłe doradztwo ze strony Pana Pawła  :smile: 

W hurtowni panuje fajna atmosfera rodzinna i można się ze wszystkim dogadać, możliwy nawet dowóz towaru na budowę.

Zakupiliśmy tam wszystkie potrzebne rzeczy do instalacji hydraulicznej i jeszcze planujemy zakupić tam armaturę sanitarną oraz grzejniki na które dostaliśmy dobrą ofertę cenową.
Polecam  :smile:

----------


## edi1977

Czy mozecie polecic solidnego instalatora co, wod-kan itp. ? Do zrobienia dom i budynek gospodarczy w okolicach Grodziska Wlkp.

----------


## Witolo

poszukuje firmę zajmująca się zakładaniem ogrodów

----------


## Monia25

Witam,

Poszukuję dobrego i niedrogiego fachowca lub ekipę do szpachlowania płyt karton-gips w domku 103m2  oraz kładzenia glazury w Gowarzewie.

----------


## mowaleria

> Witam,
> 
> Poszukuję dobrego i niedrogiego fachowca lub ekipę do szpachlowania płyt karton-gips w domku 103m2  oraz kładzenia glazury w Gowarzewie.


Piotr- 509-47-26-39
U nas robił całą wykończeniówkę i z tego co wiem u innych forumowiczów także.

----------


## aniaitomek

Pilnie poszukuje do zrobienia dwóch łazienek: wanna do obudowania, poza tym płytki 30x60, geberit i półka do obłożenia mozaiką.
Płytkarz, który miał zacząć jutro, się wycofał!!!

----------


## aniaitomek

> Napisał Monia25
> 
> Witam,
> 
> Poszukuję dobrego i niedrogiego fachowca lub ekipę do szpachlowania płyt karton-gips w domku 103m2  oraz kładzenia glazury w Gowarzewie.
> 
> 
> *Piotr- 509-47-26-39*
> U nas robił całą wykończeniówkę i z tego co wiem u innych forumowiczów także.


Ciekawe i zabawne!!!
To właśnie z *p. Piotrem* jestem umówiona na zrobienie dwóch łazienek od chyba początku czerwca jeśli nie maja.
Raz przesuwaliśmy termin na jego prośbę o 2 tyg.
Miał zacząć dziś.
W ubiegły piątek poinformował mnie (bo do niego zadzwoniłam), że "jego współpracownik WŁAŚNIE TEGO DNIA powiedział, że wyjeżdża do Irlandii i że on sam musi dokończyć jego robotę i może zacząć u nas najwcześniej za 3 tyg.!!!!"
Dodał, że "może polecić innego kolegę, który ma te same stawki".
I owszem spotkaliśmy się z kolegą, ale kolega MA INNE STAWKI, OcZYWIŚCIE WYŻSZE i może robić u nas tylko popołudniami. Pan Piotr miał ze swoim innym kolegą kwestię stawek wyjaśnić i od soboty nie raczył się odezwać.
Poza tym w trakcie rozmowy z kolegą wynikło, że opóźnienie p. Piotra nie jest kwestią nieoczekiwanego i nagłego zbiegu okoliczności, które miały rzekomo nastąpić w piątek, tylko sytuacją, o której p. Piotr od jakiegoś czasu wiedział i tylko nie wiem na co czekał.
Gdybyśmy nie zadzwonili do niego w piątek, to czekalibyśmy dziś na niego na budowie!!!!  
O finale sprawy na pewno poinformuję.

----------


## GLAMOURMUM

> Napisał mowaleria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Monia25
> 
> ...


fachowcy od siedmiu boleści   :Wink2:  

szkoda, że umiejętność i dobra cena rzadko idzie w parze ze słownością i kulturą ....

----------


## kubim

Witajcie ! 

interesują mnie opinie o nastepujacych firmach działających na terenie Poznania: 
1. Hell Bud 
2. Schefler 

Pozdrawiam




> Czy miał ktoś może do czynienia z firmą GOLDMANN Budownictwo z Garzyna?

----------


## GLAMOURMUM

> Ja mogę polecić ekipę od dachu (namiary miałem z tego forum)
> 
> *cieśla dekarz* *p.Tomasz  600 278 128 *  
> 
> Robili u mnie dach "na gotowo" (więźba, dachówka, okna, rynny).Robota wykonana solidnie i dokładnie a do tego posprzątali po sobie...    kierownik budowy też nie miał zastrzeżeń.
> 
> ps. nadal poszukuję  dobrej ekipy od tynków maszynowych, będę wdzięczny za namiary...


mogę ci polecić od ręcznych.... połowa roboty robiona to mogę dać namiary  :smile:

----------


## jabrzoza

> Napisał jabrzoza
> 
> Ja mogę polecić ekipę od dachu (namiary miałem z tego forum)
> 
> *cieśla dekarz* *p.Tomasz  600 278 128 *  
> 
> Robili u mnie dach "na gotowo" (więźba, dachówka, okna, rynny).Robota wykonana solidnie i dokładnie a do tego posprzątali po sobie...    kierownik budowy też nie miał zastrzeżeń.
> 
> ps. nadal poszukuję  dobrej ekipy od tynków maszynowych, będę wdzięczny za namiary... 
> ...




poproszę o te namiary , co prawda mam już wstępnie umówioną ekipę na maszynowe ,ale nigdy  nic nie wiadomo...  :smile:    lepiej mieć zawsze coś w zanadrzu.... z góry dziękuję

----------


## joaz

> Witam,
> 
> Poszukuję dobrego i niedrogiego fachowca lub ekipę do szpachlowania płyt karton-gips w domku 103m2  oraz kładzenia glazury w Gowarzewie.


Witaj. Mogę polecic sprawdzoną ekipę zresztą znaną już na forum. Jeżeli jesteś nadal zainteresowana podam namiary na priv.
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Jarek EM08

> Napisał Monia25
> 
> Witam,
> 
> Poszukuję dobrego i niedrogiego fachowca lub ekipę do szpachlowania płyt karton-gips w domku 103m2  oraz kładzenia glazury w Gowarzewie.
> 
> 
> Witaj. Mogę polecic sprawdzoną ekipę zresztą znaną już na forum. Jeżeli jesteś nadal zainteresowana podam namiary na priv.
> Pozdrawiam


Hej

A czemu na priv?   :Roll:  
Po to jest przecież forum a zwłaszcza nasza Biała Lista, żeby zapodać na niej sprawdzone kontakty...   :big tongue:

----------


## Jarek EM08

A ja polecam pana którego wprawdzie znalazłem buszując w Panoramie Firm, ale przypominam sobie, że gdzieś, ktoś też go polecał:

Badania geotechniczne
Wojciech Gruntmejer
Półwiejska 37/13
061 8533172

Wywiad cenowy pokazał, że ma niskie ceny, nie miał terminów na "za miesiąc", gdy miał wstępne wyniki, skontaktował się ze mną i telefonicznie je przedstawił (wraz z radami co do posadowienia budynku), cała kasa płatna przy odbiorze dokumentacji (a nawet po, bo wysyłał mi ją pocztą).
Jestem z niego zadowolony i przy budowie drugiego domu wziąłbym go ponownie.

----------


## jerzyki

Polecam p. Witolda Szczepaniaka ("LA-BUD" Usługi Laborat.-Budowlane, os. Rusa 121/13, tel. 691 771 169 lub 605 552 539). Bada poziom zagęszczenia (taka sonda stożkowa) ułożenia piasku. 
Ja skorzystałem i przynajmniej śpię spokojniej przed wylaniem chudego betonu. Po badaniu dostałem także wydruk.

----------


## rafraf

Witam serdecznie,

(post wysłałem najpierw pomyłkowo na grupę wyżej w hierarchii; tutaj powtórka)

może i było, ale nie mogę w wyszukiwarce Forum znaleźć
Szukam solidnego stolarza zajmującego się zabudową wnęk - chodzi mi o trzy szafy
Jakoś nie mam przekonania do Komandora itp
Jeśli macie kogoś sprawdzonego, to bardzo poproszę o namiary
pozdrawiam

Rafał

----------


## mazo

Czy ktoś słyszał coś o ekipie *Wiktora Siudzińskiego* z Poznania? Bedę wdzięczna za informacje.

----------


## Aaricia

Witam wszystkich,
jestem na etapie szukania dobrych i w rozsadnej cenie okien drewnianych - czy ktos z forumowiczow moglby polecic jakas sprawdzona firme?
I drugie pytanie o wykonawce elewacji z cegly (sciana typu mur pruski - cegla, sciana, drewno).
Dziekuje i pozdrawiam !!!

----------


## edi1977

> Witam wszystkich,
> jestem na etapie szukania dobrych i w rozsadnej cenie okien drewnianych - czy ktos z forumowiczow moglby polecic jakas sprawdzona firme?
> I drugie pytanie o wykonawce elewacji z cegly (sciana typu mur pruski - cegla, sciana, drewno).
> Dziekuje i pozdrawiam !!!


Jezeli chodzi o okna drewniane, to ja jestem zadowolony z Slowinskich. (www.slowinscy.pl).

----------


## Aaricia

Dzieki za info, a jeszcze mam pytanko, dlugo trzeba czekac na realizacje zamowienia. Znajomi maja fajne okna z Murowanej, ale termin to 4-5 m-cy, potrzebuje na za miesiac.

----------


## edi1977

> Dzieki za info, a jeszcze mam pytanko, dlugo trzeba czekac na realizacje zamowienia. Znajomi maja fajne okna z Murowanej, ale termin to 4-5 m-cy, potrzebuje na za miesiac.


Zamawialem w marcu, montaz byl maju.

----------


## Aaricia

to faktycznie, sprawnie, no  nic, sciagne oferte i zobacze, co i jak... jeszcze raz dzieki za namiar.

----------


## mazo

> A ja polecam pana którego wprawdzie znalazłem buszując w Panoramie Firm, ale przypominam sobie, że gdzieś, ktoś też go polecał:
> 
> Badania geotechniczne
> Wojciech Gruntmejer
> Półwiejska 37/13
> 061 8533172
> 
> Wywiad cenowy pokazał, że ma niskie ceny, nie miał terminów na "za miesiąc", gdy miał wstępne wyniki, skontaktował się ze mną i telefonicznie je przedstawił (wraz z radami co do posadowienia budynku), cała kasa płatna przy odbiorze dokumentacji (a nawet po, bo wysyłał mi ją pocztą).
> Jestem z niego zadowolony i przy budowie drugiego domu wziąłbym go ponownie.


Mogę sie pod tym podpisać, też korzystaliśmy z usług pana Gruntmejera. Cena rzeczywiście konkurencyjna, wszystko załatwione jak w opisie powyżej. Polecam.

----------


## mazo

A inspektor nadzoru? ktos może polecić?

----------


## Gosc_gość

> A inspektor nadzoru? ktos może polecić?


Mogę Ci polecić "swojego" inspektora (korzystałem z jego usług już 3 razy) 
na szczęście nic strasznie poważnego czego nie można było poprawić nie znalazł. Brał ode mnie 100 zł za godzinę dolicza czas dojazdu na budowę - jest ze wschodnich rejonów Poznania. 

Daniel Leszczyński 
609 115 466 
Jest umieszczony na liście projektantów, kierowników budów, inspektorów nadzoru 
Polskiej Izby Inżynierów Budownictwa. 
http://www.piib.org.pl/index.php?opt...pper&Itemid=45

----------


## Startos

> Badania geotechniczne
> Wojciech Gruntmejer
> Półwiejska 37/13
> 061 8533172


Przyłaczam się do rekomendacji dla p.Gruntmejera.
Sprawnie, stosunkowo niedrogo i fachowo.

----------


## mazo

> Napisał mazo
> 
> A inspektor nadzoru? ktos może polecić?
> 
> 
> Mogę Ci polecić "swojego" inspektora (korzystałem z jego usług już 3 razy) 
> na szczęście nic strasznie poważnego czego nie można było poprawić nie znalazł. Brał ode mnie 100 zł za godzinę dolicza czas dojazdu na budowę - jest ze wschodnich rejonów Poznania. 
> 
> Daniel Leszczyński 
> ...


Dziękuję! szkoda, że ze wschodu, bo my na zachodzie, oni mają swoje rejony i nie bardzo chcą jeździć gdzieś dalej. Ale dowiem się, może będzie mu to pasowało.

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Napisał Kristofuros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mazo
> 
> ...


Dodam, że ja mam budowę na Szczepankowie i nie było problemu   :Wink2:

----------


## TIM38

Witam

polecam na stan surowy zamknięty:
*Red-Bud   Andrzej Piotrowski
515-254-384* solidnie i terminowo
robili też posadzki i tynki.
z polecenia:
betoniarnia Dolata z Dąbrowy 061-894-46-44
tartak w Kicinie 061-812-12-20

a kierownik budowy Zbyszko Konieczny  :smile:  znany już

wykonczeniówka trwa ciągle, nie wszystko mamy zrobione  :sad: 
elekrtyk bardzo dobry ale już nie osiągalny w kraju,
płytki kładł brat, panele sami itp.

----------


## taszana

Witam!
Poratujcie!!!Wszyscy polecani na białej liście specjaliści od tynków cem-wap  zajęci do pażdziernika,a u nas się pali i wali(niestety umówiony na ten tydzień Pan Jarek zostawił nas na lodzie i poinformował że  jednak nie da rady  :sad:   :Evil:  )
Proszę o namiary na możliwie solidną ekipę tynkarzy,help...

----------


## Tomcus

*Płytkarz pan Donard Gajewski.*  tel. 510 111 344, 508 227 507
Polecam z czystym sumieniem. Nie jest może najtańszy i najszybszy, ale za to jest BARDZO dokładny. Łazienki mam tak ładne, że mógłbym w nich spać   :smile:   .  Z wykonawców , ktorzy przewineli się przez moją budowę ten pozostawił najlepsze wrażenie. Charakterystyczne dla niego jest to, że szuka rozwiązań, a nie problemów. Zawsze jak wychodził jakiś ZONK po poprzedniej ekipie to Pan Donard pokazując go miał już dwie propozycje jak to naprawić.
T.

----------


## S-z-n-u-r-a-s

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów...
Zapewne każdy ma swoich fachowców, ja również mam owego i chciałbym się z państwem nim podzielić. Otóż jest on naprawdę warty polecenia, gdyż wyremontował moją starą kamienicę (gdzie wiele mieszkań zostało zrujnowanych przez poprzednich lokatorów) że aż byłem zdziwiony że tak idzie. 

Facet solidny, sumienny a przede wszystkim uczciwy....w szybkim tempie bez lania wody wykonuje uzgodnione prace (wszystko z zakresie budowlanki, hydrauliki)..naprawdę polecam, złota rączka. Korzystam z jego usług juz 3 rok i nie planuje zmieniać na innego. A oto jego namiary:

pan Bugusław tel.kom. 660 225 008

pozdrawiam

----------


## mazo

Poszukuję fachowca od wiercenia studni, może ktoś poleci takowego?

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Poszukuję fachowca od wiercenia studni, może ktoś poleci takowego?


http://www.geowip.pl

Nie są może za tani, ale
3 ekipy u mnie wymiękły a oni dali rade i wywiercili studnie do 30m  :big grin:

----------


## mazo

Dzięki, tylko że ja szukam właśnie taniej ekipy   :Lol:  , bo to ma być płytka studnia do podlewania ogrodu.

----------


## mazo

Jeszcze jedno pytanie: czy komuś  mówi coś nazwa firmy *EKO.BUD*?

----------


## alpejczyk

Zna ktoś firmę Kobylińscy z Poznania??

----------


## mazar

hej, moglibyście polecić jakiegoś rozsądnego projektanta wnętrz
z góry dzięki, pozdro

----------


## fidziu

Zdecydowanie polecam cieśle - Pan Zbyszek Zandecki z poznania.
http://www.zandecki.eu/

w niecałe 10 dni zrobiona więżba dachowa na 530m2 dachu wielospadowego. wszystko pod okiem niezależnego inspektora nadzoru. 

Dysponuje zgraną ekipą i cały czas uczestniczy w budowie. Najtrudniejsze elementy docina osobiście.

fotki i opis w moim dzienniku budowy.

----------


## rocky0973

Witam,

moge polecic projektanta wnetrz, który robił mi juz 2 mieszkania a teraz robi dom. Jest on z Sopotu, ale robi w całej Polsce. Jest rewelacyjny - strasznie kontaktowy i ja jestem z niego bardzo zadowolony i z czystym sumieniem moge polecic - Janusz Kosciolowski tel 600 715 260 (mozna powolac sie na mnie - Robert Krajewski). Pozdrawiam

----------


## Michał i Magda

Witam,

z przyjemnością możemy polecić firmę ciesielsko-dekarską *"Dek-Tom" Pana Tomka Surowca tel. 600 278 128*.
Firma wielokrotnie była już polecana na tym forum i nic w tym dziwnego: wszyscy znają się na swoim fachu, służą cenną radą, są terminowi, słowni. Obym trafiała tylko na takie ekipy u mnie na budowie.

Pan Tomek wykonywał nam kompleksowo cały dach (więźba, pięknie wyrzeźbione krokwie, pełne deskowanie, dachówka, orynnowanie). Dla zainteresowanych mogę przesłać zdjęcia naszego daszku, można też obejrzeć wykonanie na żywo  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiamy,
Magda i Michał

----------


## piterazim

mam do dodania dwie solidne firmy 

*układanie parkietów*

Pan Samol z Włoszakowic 

60776969

*Meble na wymiar*

Jarek Hermanowicz z Święciechowy

607540421

----------


## IP

Moge polecić od dachu ekipę z Stęszewa. Więźna, deskowanie, papa i blachodochówka, okna dachowe oraz rynn u mnie robili. Nie znam ich nazwy ale kontaktowałam się z panem Łukszem Bąkowskim 508212950. Poprzedniego fachowca musiałam zwolnić, gdyz przeciągał mi robotę od początku maja do połowy lipca. Postawi;i mi tylko więźbę.  Ekipa pana łukasz resztę zrobiła w 2 tygodnie, a dach ma 210m2.
Jeśli chodzi o murarkę( szeroko pojetą), ocieplenie i wykończenie to ma Pana Maciej Owsianego z Grodziska Wielkopolskiego 888431010. Najważeniejsza jego cecha to słowność. Dodatkowo wyłapał błędy w projekcie, a ekipa od okien była zdziwina, że cztery rónej wielkości okna są rzeczywiście równe.

----------


## wodzu1

Polecam firmę budowlaną Pawła Jakubowskiego - rewelacyjny kontakt, duza wiedza i pomysły, jak trzeba to sam organizuje materiał i go przywozi z ustalonej hurtowni lub jak tam nie ma to załatwia z innych miejsc. dysponuje kilkunastoma pracownikami, ale pomimo to sam wykonuje dużo robót np zalewanie stropu, wyznaczanie fundamentów ( a nawet kopanie), murowanie kominów.

na tej stronie wszystkie namiary

http://www.zakladbudowlany.com.pl/firma.htm

----------


## gumisiowaty

A ja poszukuje dobrej firmy od kominkow: plan wstepny to Lechma PL-200 Exclusive SBJ, nie zdecydowalem jeszcze czy otwarta czy zamknieta komora spalanania ale to sprawa na pozniej... Poszukuje wykonawcy tak samego kominka jak i jego obudowy.

----------


## rocky0973

Wiele już osób polecało, ale ja na własnej skórze odczułem profesjonalizm tej osoby - Kierownik Budowy - Zbyszko Konieczny. Polecam rękoma i nogami - w piątek był ze mną na budowie do godziny 23-iej !!! i pilnował prawidłowości w wylewaniu ław. Jest twardy w kontaktach z budowlańcami i nie daje się omamić obietnicami poprawek itp - wszystko sprawdza osobiście. Generalnie jest się pod dobrą opieką. Polecam wszystkim ...

----------


## mowaleria

Może nietypowo ale chciałabym polecić szkółkę krzewów iglastych w Skrzynkach koło Kórnika. Szkółka jest dość spora ale niestety wogóle nie oznakowana. Facet ma naprawdę korzystne ceny - tuje około 1m w cenie 8-9zł, modrzewie, sosny i jałowce szczepione na pniu - 20zł itp. Naprawdę polecam - warto sie tam przejechać. Kupiłam u niego juz w tym roku około 40 drzewek i wszystko sie przyjęło, a facet powiedział, że jak coś sie nie przyjmie to mamy przyjechac i nam wymieni.  Szkółka znajduje się w Skrzynkach - jadąc od Kórnika trzeba się kierować na *Hotel Rodan* i jest ona zaraz przed tym Hotelem, po tej samej stronie co Hotel.

----------


## Rezi

Ogrodzenia stalowe, bramy i furtki  Tompol z Obornik Wielkopolskich 
Jak dla mnie wzorcowo  i terminów. 
Tomasz Białek 604 425 505

tak to wyszło

----------


## gumisiowaty

a podmurowke i fundamencik tez ta sama firma?

----------


## Rezi

> a podmurowke i fundamencik tez ta sama firma?


to inna ekipa robiła  ale Tompol tez to robi

----------


## mowaleria

Transportu raczej nie ma - musisz mieć własny. Ale przy dużych ilościach napewno dostaniesz rabat.

----------


## TIM38

> Wiele już osób polecało, ale ja na własnej skórze odczułem profesjonalizm tej osoby - Kierownik Budowy - Zbyszko Konieczny. Polecam rękoma i nogami - w piątek był ze mną na budowie do godziny 23-iej !!! i pilnował prawidłowości w wylewaniu ław. Jest twardy w kontaktach z budowlańcami i nie daje się omamić obietnicami poprawek itp - wszystko sprawdza osobiście. Generalnie jest się pod dobrą opieką. Polecam wszystkim ...


Zgadzam się co do profesjonalizmu kierownika, 
ale ciekawi mnie co robiliście do 23 na budowie? 
o której zaczeliście wylewać?  :smile: 

pozdro

----------


## mowaleria

> Centrum ogrodnicze "Berberys" ul. Kwiatowa 21 ? Skrzynki
> czy to to? Mowaleria?


To nie jest to - szczegóły jak tam dojechać wysłałam na PW.

----------


## rocky0973

Otóz zaczelismy wylewac o .... 15 tej  :smile:   :smile:  ....

Niestety na drodze był piach, w dodatku okazalo się ze piach który byl rok wczesniej ruszany przy wykopach pod jakies instalacje. Efekt - gruszki mi sie zakopały i trzeba było je odkopywac catepilarem. Generalnie masakra - ale KB czuwał do końca!  :smile:

----------


## mowaleria

> Może nietypowo ale chciałabym polecić szkółkę krzewów iglastych w Skrzynkach koło Kórnika. Szkółka jest dość spora ale niestety wogóle nie oznakowana. Facet ma naprawdę korzystne ceny - tuje około 1m w cenie 8-9zł, modrzewie, sosny i jałowce szczepione na pniu - 20zł itp. Naprawdę polecam - warto sie tam przejechać. Kupiłam u niego juz w tym roku około 40 drzewek i wszystko sie przyjęło, a facet powiedział, że jak coś sie nie przyjmie to mamy przyjechac i nam wymieni.  Szkółka znajduje się w Skrzynkach - jadąc od Kórnika trzeba się kierować na *Hotel Rodan* i jest ona zaraz przed tym Hotelem, po tej samej stronie co Hotel.


Ponieważ bardzo wiele osób pisze do mnie na PW z prośbą o podanie dokładnego dojazdu do szkółki napiszę to tutaj.
To jest taka szkólka nieoznakowana - na początku mieliśmy problem żeby tam trafić. Jak będziecie jechać S11 na Kórnik, to musicie zjechać pierwszym zjazdem na Kórnik w prawo i zaraz pierwsza w prawo ( tam powinien być taki mały znak na Hotel Rodan lub na Borówiec - to jest wąska droga lecąca równolegle do S11. Po lewej stronie w oddali jest jezioro skrzyneckie - szkółka znajduje się jakieś 400-500 metrów od tego zjazdu po lewej stronie i ciągnie się aż do jeziora, zaraz za szkółką jest Hotel Rodan. Szkółka jest nieoznakowana, prowadzi do niej około 70 metrowa dróżka wzdłóż której rosną iglaki. Na końcu tej dróżki jest zielona brama - jak jest zamknięta to tam wisi kartka z numerem telefonu do gościa. Facet specjalizuje się głównie w tujach i w drzewkach szczepionych - te szczepione są naprawdę w rewelacyjnych cenach - wszystko po 20zł. Jeśli interesują was świerki to mu to powiedzcie a on da wam namiar na swojego kolegę który ma tylko świerki i też w podobno śmiesznych cenach - sama nigdy tam nie byłam ale się wybieram. Acha - jeszcze jedna uwaga - nie radzę ubierać tam butów na wysokim obcasie bo jest trochę błota - facet często gęsto podlewa

----------


## ECRU

Mowaleria - dzięki za kontakt. Byliśmy w piątek, super szkółka, bardzo fajny właścicelel, zyczliwy i serdeczny, gorąco polecamy. Jeden minus jak ktoś szuka konkretnie jakiejś odmiany czegoś tam - to u Pana tego nie znajdzie. Ale dla szukających "masy zielonej" to świetne miejsce. Bardzo tanio, z gwarancją że jak padnie Pan wymieni i dobre egzemplarze. Tuje, modrzewie, brzozy, sosny, trzmieliny, jałowce, kosodrzewina. Dzięki za ten kontakt.  :big grin:

----------


## ECRU

Pytanie do osób, które aktualnie współpracują z kierownikiem budowy Z.Koniecznym - czy tel 604 175 485 jest aktualny? Taki był na forum - ale kolejny dzień nikt nie odbiera.
Jakby ktoś mógł potwierdzić lub dać aktualny.
Dzieki z góry  :big grin:

----------


## rocky0973

> Pytanie do osób, które aktualnie współpracują z kierownikiem budowy Z.Koniecznym - czy tel 604 175 485 jest aktualny? Taki był na forum - ale kolejny dzień nikt nie odbiera.
> Jakby ktoś mógł potwierdzić lub dać aktualny.
> Dzieki z góry


tak jest aktualny

----------


## gumisiowaty

Niestety Pan Zbyszko ma ostatnio taka mase klientow ze ma problem z czasem...

----------


## ECRU

Aj, w sumie nie dziwota. Jedyna osoba na forum, która od nikogo nie dostała żółtej kartki. Dziękuję za szybki odzew - będę dzwonił dalej.  :big grin:

----------


## gumisiowaty

a ja jesli szukalbym kogos teraz to raczej wzialbym kogo innego, wlasnie ze wzgledu na skonczony czas naszego Pana Kierbuda, prawdepowiedziawszy termin ma mocno naciagniete i nieraz bywa ze robota czeka na niego a nie odwrotnie... Taki co prawda urok fachowcow ale nieraz to troche nuzace wydzwaniac przez pare dni...

----------


## Gosc_gość

Ja jakoś się dodzwaniam bez problemu - był u mnie w sobotę z niwelatorem i mierzył ile gdzie ziemi wokół domu podsypać - szybko, sprawnie, rzeczowo - może trochę za szybko bo nie nadążałem notować  :big tongue:

----------


## tomkrzysiek

> Ja jakoś się dodzwaniam bez problemu - był u mnie w sobotę z niwelatorem i mierzył ile gdzie ziemi wokół domu podsypać - szybko, sprawnie, rzeczowo - może trochę za szybko bo nie nadążałem notować


He,he to fakt ciężko za nim nadążyc...  :Lol:  ale facet jest godny polecenia   :Wink2:

----------


## budrom

Polecam pana *Andrzeja Klęka*, wykonawcę elewacji i płotów z klinkieru. Wysoka jakość i terminowość wykonywanych usług. *791 845 916*

Możliwość obejrzenia realizacji - *kontakt 601 602 044*

----------


## mazo

> Mowaleria - dzięki za kontakt. Byliśmy w piątek, super szkółka, bardzo fajny właścicelel, zyczliwy i serdeczny, gorąco polecamy. Jeden minus jak ktoś szuka konkretnie jakiejś odmiany czegoś tam - to u Pana tego nie znajdzie. Ale dla szukających "masy zielonej" to świetne miejsce. Bardzo tanio, z gwarancją że jak padnie Pan wymieni i dobre egzemplarze. Tuje, modrzewie, brzozy, sosny, trzmieliny, jałowce, kosodrzewina. Dzięki za ten kontakt.


Czy ktoś zna podobną szkółkę po zachodniej stronie Poznania?

----------


## Jarek EM08

> Ponieważ bardzo wiele osób pisze do mnie na PW z prośbą o podanie dokładnego dojazdu do szkółki napiszę to tutaj.
> To jest taka szkólka nieoznakowana - na początku mieliśmy problem żeby tam trafić. Jak będziecie jechać S11 na Kórnik, to musicie zjechać pierwszym zjazdem na Kórnik w prawo i zaraz pierwsza w prawo ( tam powinien być taki mały znak na Hotel Rodan lub na Borówiec - to jest wąska droga lecąca równolegle do S11. Po lewej stronie w oddali jest jezioro skrzyneckie - szkółka znajduje się jakieś 400-500 metrów od tego zjazdu po lewej stronie i ciągnie się aż do jeziora, zaraz za szkółką jest Hotel Rodan. Szkółka jest nieoznakowana, prowadzi do niej około 70 metrowa dróżka wzdłóż której rosną iglaki. Na końcu tej dróżki jest zielona brama - jak jest zamknięta to tam wisi kartka z numerem telefonu do gościa. Facet specjalizuje się głównie w tujach i w drzewkach szczepionych - te szczepione są naprawdę w rewelacyjnych cenach - wszystko po 20zł. Jeśli interesują was świerki to mu to powiedzcie a on da wam namiar na swojego kolegę który ma tylko świerki i też w podobno śmiesznych cenach - sama nigdy tam nie byłam ale się wybieram. Acha - jeszcze jedna uwaga - nie radzę ubierać tam butów na wysokim obcasie bo jest trochę błota - facet często gęsto podlewa


Ponieważ jeden obraz jest wart x słów, pozwalam sobie nigdy nie będąc w tym miejscu na umieszczenie zdjęcia ze szkółką opisaną przez mowalerię. Proszę ją o weryfikację, czy tę szkółkę dobrze zaznaczyłem...

----------


## Rezi

dobrze

----------


## mowaleria

> Napisał mowaleria
> 
> Ponieważ bardzo wiele osób pisze do mnie na PW z prośbą o podanie dokładnego dojazdu do szkółki napiszę to tutaj.
> To jest taka szkólka nieoznakowana - na początku mieliśmy problem żeby tam trafić. Jak będziecie jechać S11 na Kórnik, to musicie zjechać pierwszym zjazdem na Kórnik w prawo i zaraz pierwsza w prawo ( tam powinien być taki mały znak na Hotel Rodan lub na Borówiec - to jest wąska droga lecąca równolegle do S11. Po lewej stronie w oddali jest jezioro skrzyneckie - szkółka znajduje się jakieś 400-500 metrów od tego zjazdu po lewej stronie i ciągnie się aż do jeziora, zaraz za szkółką jest Hotel Rodan. Szkółka jest nieoznakowana, prowadzi do niej około 70 metrowa dróżka wzdłóż której rosną iglaki. Na końcu tej dróżki jest zielona brama - jak jest zamknięta to tam wisi kartka z numerem telefonu do gościa. Facet specjalizuje się głównie w tujach i w drzewkach szczepionych - te szczepione są naprawdę w rewelacyjnych cenach - wszystko po 20zł. Jeśli interesują was świerki to mu to powiedzcie a on da wam namiar na swojego kolegę który ma tylko świerki i też w podobno śmiesznych cenach - sama nigdy tam nie byłam ale się wybieram. Acha - jeszcze jedna uwaga - nie radzę ubierać tam butów na wysokim obcasie bo jest trochę błota - facet często gęsto podlewa
> 
> 
> Ponieważ jeden obraz jest wart x słów, pozwalam sobie nigdy nie będąc w tym miejscu na umieszczenie zdjęcia ze szkółką opisaną przez mowalerię. Proszę ją o weryfikację, czy tę szkółkę dobrze zaznaczyłem...


Jestem pod wrażeniem - to dokładnie tam jest szkółka.

----------


## kacza82

Proszę o namiary na sprawdzone ekipy od dachów.

----------


## Terry

Bardzo proszę o namiary projektanta instalacji gazowej (Pani Joana Sodkiewicz niestety nie odbiera telefonu  :sad: )

----------


## ziemo

To i ja, bo przyjemnie w końcu dobrze o kimś napisać  :Wink2:  

1. Instalator Piotr Myśliwiec 
2. Elektryk Tomek Wojciechowski (chyba) - 888 451 025
3. Architekt wnętrz - Joanna ? - 603391055
4. Płytki, malowanie, biały montaż i realizacja wszystkich fanaberii inwestora   :Lol:  Sebastian Kaczmarek 697 156 855 
5. Okna i rolety - firma Heiliński
6. Drzwi i brama garażowa - firma Argus
7. Deska na podłogę - firma Egzoparkiet z ul. Polnej 2
8. Kuchnia - firma Kuchnie Polskie (o projekcie koniecznie trzeba rozmawiać z Panią Olgą)
9. I mój absolutny faworyt: wszystko do łazienek i płytki: Avorio Ceramika z Obornickiej (koniecznie Pan Krzysztof) 

Jak tak patrzę na listę, to chyba mieliśmy straszne szczęście z tymi ludźmi  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## tomkrzysiek

> Wiele już osób polecało, ale ja na własnej skórze odczułem profesjonalizm tej osoby - Kierownik Budowy - Zbyszko Konieczny. Polecam rękoma i nogami - w piątek był ze mną na budowie do godziny 23-iej !!! i pilnował prawidłowości w wylewaniu ław. Jest twardy w kontaktach z budowlańcami i nie daje się omamić obietnicami poprawek itp - wszystko sprawdza osobiście. Generalnie jest się pod dobrą opieką. Polecam wszystkim ...


Oj tak, całkowicie popieram u mnie też same plusy z jego usług !!!  :Wink2:

----------


## ziemo

Jak ja Wam zazdroszczę takiego kierbuda.
Mój był na budowie sam z siebie 3 razy, pozostałe na moje wyraźne żądanie
Pod koniec budowy zabrali mu prawo jazdy, więc na bliższe dojeżdżał rowerem   :big grin:  , moja budowa była niestety dalsza

----------


## rafaal

Witam,
A ja ladnie prosze o namiary na Architekta, ktory zaoferuje nam rozsadna cene za adaptacje!
Dostalem jedna wycene na:

1. Adaptacja projektu sklada się z:
- analizy warunków gruntowo - wodnych - czy to jest konieczne???!!!
- projektu zagospodarowania dzialki
- opracowania informacji BIOZ (dotyczącej bezpieczeństwa i ochrony zdrowia) - czy to jest konieczne???!!!
- adaptacja projektu typowego:
  1. analiza konstrukcyjna obiektu projektowanego
  2. zmiany architektoniczne

2. Opracowanie planu podziału działki - wylacznie czesci dzialki z produkcji rolnej


Zaproponowana cena to 4800 + VAT!!! 
MASAKRA!!!

----------


## ziemo

Co jest konieczne, powiedzą Ci w starostwie
Analiza waruków gruntowo-wodnych nie zaszkodzi, mnie jej brak kosztował 12000 za posadowienie części ław na słupach (torf niestety  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## MarioZZ

Poszukuję stolarza który za rozsądną cenę i w miarę szybko wykona mi schody i garderoby

----------


## bortek79

Hej!

Śmiało mogę polecić trzech stolarzy, którzy właśnie skończyli u mnie prace. Kolejność przypadkowa  :smile: 
1. schody drewniane - Pan Robert Bocian z Pecny koło Mosiny - tel. 509 802 032
schody według indywidualnego projektu, w rozsądnej cenie i bardzo starannie wykonane
2. meble kuchenne - Pan Maciej Manyś z Wałcza - tel. 602 480 067
Pan potrafi doradzić i proponuje ciekawe rozwiązania, kuchnia zrobiona bardzo dokładnie i w korzystnej cenie. Pan Maciej jeździ po całej Wielkopolsce a nawet kraju
3. drzwi wewnętrzne - polecani już na tym forum bracia Łapawa - tel. 609 840 038

Przy kontakcie można powołać się na Macieja z Pobiedzisk  :smile:

----------


## ziemo

a poleci ktoś firmę, która stawia płoty?

----------


## krzyholu

Polecam moich elektryków - p. Hubert Majchrzak z Kicina tel.  511 317 307
świetne wykonanie, terminowo !!!  - co sie wydaje niesamowite, instalacja położona bardzo starannie, dokładnie, zgodnie z przepisami, puszki osadzone prawidłowo, wiele ciekawych rozwiązań doradzili mi, REWELACJA 

Ponadto polecam dekarzo-ciesle p. Tomasza Surowca - tel. 600 278 128 robią więźbę , dachówki, opierzenia, wszystko konkretnie , dokładnie , są słowni POLECAM 

również rewelacja ekipa to pan Czerniawski od bram garażowych tel. 609 226 156 lub 61 426 4785 z Gniezna firma Amex  - sprzedają montują bramy rolety i żaluzje plus automatykę - fachowo tanio o szybko a do tego p. Czerniawski ma naprawdę duża wiedze w zakresie bram i knota wam nie wciśnie POLECAM 

no i ostatnie laury dla kierownika budowy Zbyszka Koniecznego  tel. 604 175 485 - ogromną wiedza, odpowiedzialność - jak cos będzie z jego winy - ZAPŁACI SAM ZA TO !!!!- to niebywale = sprawdziłem na własnej skórze 
polecam 

fajny murarz to tez Mariusz Nadobnik z ekipa tel. 691 403 633 – najlepiej podpisać z nim umowę na całość wychodzi tanio i o wszystko się troszczy (ale trzeba to zaznaczyć w umowie żeby nie latać po worek cementu i 2 gwoździe dla murarzy) a mało tego jest słowny – jak się z nim coś omówi to tak zrobi – ale trzeba to dokładnie omówić a najlepiej narysować jakąś drobną aranżację 

jak ktoś komuś niedowierza i uważa ze to reklama może do mnie wpaść na budowę i zobaczyć przy okazji - pozdrawiam Krzysiek z Gowarzewa

----------


## pmack

Również polecam pana Andrzeja Klęka z Poznania (tel 791 845 916) , który w tym roku wykonywał u mnie i moich sąsiadów ogrodzenie z klinkieru. Terminowość, staraność i jakość usługi bez zarzutu.

----------


## Zakrzewianka

A ja chcialabym polecić stolarza
pan Sławomir Jokś z Grodziska

Pięknie, fachowo, terminowo. Ceny może nie najniższe, ale widać, że robi to, co lubi. Ekipa czysta, schludna, mistrzowie montażu.

----------


## rocky0973

A ja poraz kolejny polecam Kierownika Budowy - Zbyszka Koniecznego!

Dziś poraz kolejny uchronił mnie pzred fuszerką wykonawców. Na 2 ścianach zapomnieli o izolacji pionowej od wewnatrz pomieszczeń tzw "mokrych". Gdyby nie ok to by mi grzybki na scianie rosły od dołu....

Ehhh ... tak więc jak ktos szuka to brac w ciemno  :smile:  Byle nie za duzo na raz bo dla mnie czasu nie bedzie miał  :smile:

----------


## ziemo

> Również polecam pana Andrzeja Klęka z Poznania (tel 791 845 916) , który w tym roku wykonywał u mnie i moich sąsiadów ogrodzenie z klinkieru. Terminowość, staraność i jakość usługi bez zarzutu.



A stawia też normalne (słupek i siatka) płoty?

----------


## RomekC

Witam,

poszukuję dobrej ekipy od tynków maszynowych cementowo-wapiennych

----------


## MarioZZ

> 1. schody drewniane - Pan Robert Bocian z Pecny koło Mosiny - tel. 509 802 032
> schody według indywidualnego projektu, w rozsądnej cenie i bardzo starannie wykonane


Wielkie Dzięki *bortek79* za namiary na pana Bociana.
Zrobił na nas fajne wrażenie, zaliczka zapłacona schody już gnie, będzie na pewno dobrze. Pozdrawiam
Na pewno jeśli efekt końcowy Nas zadowoli i Ja będę go polecał  :big grin:

----------


## HON-AR

Witam Kochani!

Pilnie potrzebuję dobrego architekta-projektanta do indywidualnego projektu.
Jeżeli dysponujecie takim namiarem, bardzo proszę o tel.
pozdrawiam

----------


## mazo

Mogę polecić moich architektów (słowni, rzetelni), ale dużo zależy od tego, w jakim stylu ma być dom, bo oni specjalizują się w "nowoczesnych".
http://www.wyspa-architekci.pl/

----------


## HON-AR

Serdecznie dziękuję za info. Może inni forumowicze też mają swoich sprawdzonych architektów i podzielą się namiarem na nich?

Chodzi mi o dom w stylu "Dom w wiciokrzewie" Archonu dużo powiększony...

----------


## joaz

Witam. Polecam moich wykonawców z których prac byliśmy i nadal jesteśmy zadowoleni: ocieplenie zewnętrzne i tynki Pan Artur Liberski 601-168-111,tarcica-tartak w Nekli 061-438-60-46,instalacjeC.O,wodne i gazowe-Pan Jacek Witczak 601-771-668,Bramy i ogrodzenia stalowe, kute-Pan RafałGubernat-061-870-81-11,ocieplenie płyty KG,szpachlowanie, sucha zabudowa(nawet bardzo wymyślna)Pan MIchał 501-519-293  :Lol:

----------


## Gosc_gość

Witam
Na podsumowanie mojej prawie zakończonej budowy ( przy domu to zawsze jest coś do zrobienia   :Roll:   ) chciałbym jeszcze raz polecić wykonawcę, którego mogę polecić z całkowicie czystym sumieniem - który na to zasłużył solidną pracą jaką wykonał, do pracy którego nie miałem i nie mam najmniejszych zastrzeżeń.

*Absolutny nr 1* na mojej budowie *Elektryk Adam Staszyński 606 483 423*
Wykonał swoją robotę najlepiej, bez najmniejszych błędów, przewidział sporo zmian jakie i tak bym wprowadził później i teraz z perspektywy czasu, po miesiącu mieszkania w domu, mogę powiedzieć, że instalacja jest ergonomicznie przemyślana. Nic bym nie przerobił, wszystkie przełączniki pasują, gniazdka elektryczne tam gdzie trzeba.
Do tej pory korzystam z jego wsparcia przy montażu bardziej skomplikowanych urządzeń elektrycznych ( jak dla mnie ): typu oświetlenie halogenowe, czy też czujniki oraz inne gadżety jak np. sterowniki i centralka do rolet.    :Roll:  
W dodatku swoją robotę wycenił bardzo korzystnie dla inwestora  :big tongue:  
może dlatego, że robi sprawnie, dokładnie i szybko.
Tu szczegóły jego pracy przed tynkami:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2995726.htm#2995726

----------


## eilian

Witam! 
Poszukuję ekipy od podbitki. Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## Alpino

> Witam! 
> Poszukuję ekipy od podbitki. Możecie kogoś polecić?


Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić Grzegorz Paterski 501 064 413 lub Zbigniew Sztokfisz 601 521 223 (to jedna ekpia)  :smile:

----------


## Herman

szukam solidnego płytkarza - dom w okolicy murowana goślina k. poznania

----------


## rocky0973

> Napisał eilian
> 
> Witam! 
> Poszukuję ekipy od podbitki. Możecie kogoś polecić?
> 
> 
> Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić Grzegorz Paterski 501 064 413 lub Zbigniew Sztokfisz 601 521 223 (to jedna ekpia)


A można zapytać jakie są teraz ceny za podbitkę?

----------


## aniaitomek

Szukam szklarza, który wykona mi dwa duże lustra wklejane między płytki, może ktoś w ostatnim czasie korzystał z takich usług i może polecić kogoś...

----------


## Wojkus

Może ktoś poleci firmę, która przywiezie i zainstaluje szambo na działce ?
Najlepiej betonowe 10m3. 
No i ceny jakieś normalne bo dostałem już wycenę na od jednej firmy na 10 tyś.    :sad:

----------


## Egon

Czy ktoś z szanownych krajan mógłby zarekomendować dobrego instalatora, który na etapie wstępnym zrobi przepusty w fundamentach i później będzie dobry do rozprowadzenia instalacji wod-kan-gaz?
Proszę też o rekomendację *FACHOWCA*, który wymuruje z klinkieru 2 słupy, kominy i część tarasu.

----------


## eilian

> Może ktoś poleci firmę, która przywiezie i zainstaluje szambo na działce ?
> Najlepiej betonowe 10m3. 
> No i ceny jakieś normalne bo dostałem już wycenę na od jednej firmy na 10 tyś.


Przypominam sobie rozmowę o szambach z Radomia, podobno konkurencyjni cenowo,nawet po uwzględnieniu transportu. Poszukaj, było albo tutaj, albo na Nowej grupie wielkopolskiej 2008.

----------


## eilian

Przepraszam, że pytanie nie budowlane, ale poszukuję pilnie dobrego zakładu tapicerskiego, który zrobi mi narożnik na zamówienie. Jeśli znacie kogoś godnego polecenie, to będę ogromnie wdzięczna za namiar.

----------


## rubik

Poszukuję godnego polecenie (dobrego i niedrogiego) fachowca od instalacji CO oraz wody. Najlepiej z okolic na zachód od poznania.

dzięki i pozdrawiam!

----------


## rubik

Jeżeli ktoś będzie potrzebował mogę polecić *bardzo solidnego* i niedrogiego budowniczego (od fundamentów po dach).

pozdrawiam!

----------


## Herman

> Napisał Wojkus
> 
> Może ktoś poleci firmę, która przywiezie i zainstaluje szambo na działce ?
> Najlepiej betonowe 10m3. 
> No i ceny jakieś normalne bo dostałem już wycenę na od jednej firmy na 10 tyś.   
> 
> 
> Przypominam sobie rozmowę o szambach z Radomia, podobno konkurencyjni cenowo,nawet po uwzględnieniu transportu. Poszukaj, było albo tutaj, albo na Nowej grupie wielkopolskiej 2008.


z czystym sumieniem moge polecić firmę pana Leszka 
Zdrzałki z Wągrowca - profesjonalnie i nie tak drogo

----------


## Herman

> szukam solidnego płytkarza - dom w okolicy murowana goślina k. poznania





> jeszcze raz zapytuje o płytkarza

----------


## mateoosh

polecam p.Jacka,

tel. 508 277 521, mozna sie powolac na Mateusza z Czerwonaka.

robil u mnie 2 lazienki. Bardzo dokladny, choc niezbyt szybki.

Jest z Suchego Lasu ale dojezdza bezproblemu

Moge szczerze polecic - fotki z moich lazienek w watku o domu w lewkoniach z archonu http://www.vag-tech.com/vagcanpro/dom/

----------


## mateoosh

> Witam
> Na podsumowanie mojej prawie zakończonej budowy ( przy domu to zawsze jest coś do zrobienia    ) chciałbym jeszcze raz polecić wykonawcę, którego mogę polecić z całkowicie czystym sumieniem - który na to zasłużył solidną pracą jaką wykonał, do pracy którego nie miałem i nie mam najmniejszych zastrzeżeń.
> 
> *Absolutny nr 1* na mojej budowie *Elektryk Adam Staszyński 606 483 423*
> Wykonał swoją robotę najlepiej, bez najmniejszych błędów, przewidział sporo zmian jakie i tak bym wprowadził później i teraz z perspektywy czasu, po miesiącu mieszkania w domu, mogę powiedzieć, że instalacja jest ergonomicznie przemyślana. Nic bym nie przerobił, wszystkie przełączniki pasują, gniazdka elektryczne tam gdzie trzeba.
> Do tej pory korzystam z jego wsparcia przy montażu bardziej skomplikowanych urządzeń elektrycznych ( jak dla mnie ): typu oświetlenie halogenowe, czy też czujniki oraz inne gadżety jak np. sterowniki i centralka do rolet.    
> W dodatku swoją robotę wycenił bardzo korzystnie dla inwestora  
> może dlatego, że robi sprawnie, dokładnie i szybko.
> Tu szczegóły jego pracy przed tynkami:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2995726.htm#2995726


podpisuje sie rekoma i nogami. P.Adam to absolutny no.1 wsrod elektrykow  :smile: 

no i jesli chodzi o totalna wykonczeniowke.

Swego czasu chwalilem Pana Michala (501519293), niestety finish okazal sie mizerny i niespecjalnie moge wyegzekwowac wykonanie poprawek ewidentnych fuck-up'ów

teraz zaluje, ze od poczaku nie "dalem chaty do roboty" mojemu znajomemu Krzysztofowi Nowackiemu. W sumie myslalem o nim na poczatku, ale jak wiadomo, lepiej zeby koledzy nie wykonywali zadnych prac inwestorowi po potem robi sie sprawa niezdrowa. To byl blad, Krzysztof poprawil wiekszosc bledow p.Michala, zalatwial wszelkie materialy, sprawdzal, czy wszytsko jest zgodne ze sztuka, zainstalowal mi pare sprzetow wod-kan, wykonal mase przerobek instalacji wodnej + elektrycznej, zrobil malowanie, plytki (widnieje na liscie autoryzowanych plytkarzy Cermagu-II), podloge, tapety i powiedzial mi o sprawach z budowlanki o ktorych nie mialem pojecia. Skarbnica wiedzy i co wiecej wszytsko znalazlo potwierdzenie w rzeczywistosci. Cena za uslugi nie jest "okazyjna" ale naprawde warto. 

Tel.: 600 877 878, mozna sie powolac na Mateusza z Czerwonaka.

----------


## mojazu

polecamy instalator co, wodcan- solidny, punktualny, kompetentny. Krzysztof Wachowiak 601082777

----------


## mariposa mariposa

Witam, 
szukam dobrego i taniego szklarza z okolic Poznania.
Potrzebuję parawanu nawannowego i szyby kuchennej ze szkła hartowanego.

Bęgę ogromnie wdzięczna także za kontakt do jakiegość dobrego lokalnego stolarza, który wykonałby dla mnie wnękową szafę. 

za wszelkie namiary bardzo dziękuję juz teraz  :big grin: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## rubik

Ponawiam prośbę o polecenie dobrego instalatora (woda/CO) oraz gazownika. Buduje po zachodniej stronie Poznania. Na tym wątku wymianiany jest tylko Pan Wachowiak, a chciałbym mieć trochę większy wybór  :smile:

----------


## mazar

Łukasz Nowak tel. 503-103-414 co, wod-kan, gaz - b.solidny, polecany już na forum

----------


## Terry

Czy możecie polecić jakiegoś kominiarza i tynkarzy wewnętrzych???
Dzieki z góry

----------


## kasina415

Witam,

szukam ekipy dla mojego kominka.
Jakieś typy?

----------


## mazar

> Czy możecie polecić jakiegoś kominiarza i tynkarzy wewnętrzych???
> Dzieki z góry


tynki wew.gipsowe - Isolbud, p Kamyszek
http://www.isolbud.pl/kontakt.html

----------


## Indus

Poszukuję dobrych stolarzy do zrobienia zabudowy, oraz firmę od ogrodów i brukarzy.


Polecić mogę firmę elektryczną WCE tel 602 45 91 70. Najlepsi moi wykonawcy. Od projektu po osprzęt i lampy. I usługi i towar w dobrej cenie.Robią tez alarmy sterowniki rolet i odgromy. Żadnego problemu.

A dodatkowo mają kamerę termowizyjną i robią przegląd domu i pokazują gdzie ciepło ucieka. No i dzięki temufirmy od elewacji i od drzwi zewnętrznych już nie polecę.

----------


## Indus

Poszukuję dobrych stolarzy do zrobienia zabudowy, oraz firmę od ogrodów i brukarzy.


Polecić mogę firmę elektryczną WCE tel 602 45 91 70. Najlepsi moi wykonawcy. Od projektu po osprzęt i lampy. I usługi i towar w dobrej cenie.Robią tez alarmy sterowniki rolet i odgromy. Żadnego problemu.

A dodatkowo mają kamerę termowizyjną i robią przegląd domu i pokazują gdzie ciepło ucieka. No i dzięki temufirmy od elewacji i od drzwi zewnętrznych już nie polecę.

----------


## Indus

Poszukuję dobrych stolarzy do zrobienia zabudowy, oraz firmę od ogrodów i brukarzy.


Polecić mogę firmę elektryczną WCE tel 602 45 91 70. Najlepsi moi wykonawcy. Od projektu po osprzęt i lampy. I usługi i towar w dobrej cenie.Robią tez alarmy sterowniki rolet i odgromy. Żadnego problemu.

A dodatkowo mają kamerę termowizyjną i robią przegląd domu i pokazują gdzie ciepło ucieka. No i dzięki temufirmy od elewacji i od drzwi zewnętrznych już nie polecę.

----------


## Indus

> Ponawiam prośbę o polecenie dobrego instalatora (woda/CO) oraz gazownika. Buduje po zachodniej stronie Poznania. Na tym wątku wymianiany jest tylko Pan Wachowiak, a chciałbym mieć trochę większy wybór


Pan Tomek Pawiński 605203906

----------


## WojtekCh

> Przyłączam się do pochwał dla ekipy murarzy pana Damiana Jarocia (tel.50409846. Pan Damian to terminowy, bezproblemowy, a przy tym sympatyczny fachowiec. Myśli za inwestora, zawsze służy poradą. Na etapie wytyczenia domu wyłapał błąd geodety.


Również podpisujemy się pod rekomendacją dla pana Damiana Jarocia. Takiej ekipy życzylibyśmy sobie na każdym etapie budowy. Słowność, terminowość i skupienie na pracy wzbudzały zaufanie od początku do końca prac (fundamenty aż do SSO bez dachu). Do tego nieocenione jest nastawienie na potrzeby klienta i dobry kontakt - dzięki temu nie mieliśmy obaw, że w jakiejś sprawie się nie dogadamy czy też zostanie przemilczana i zrobiona po linii najmniejszego oporu. Pan Damian sam pytał o wytyczne wielu spraw, przy czym doradzał i układał prace tak, aby ewentualnie dać czas na decyzję nie zawsze zorientowanym inwestorom  :Smile:  Choć rzecz jasna miał na względzie interesy ekipy, to nigdy nie było wątpliwości, że to klient jest na pierwszym miejscu.

Wiadomo, że pochwała dla fachowca w swoim pierwszym poście na forum może wzbudzać wątpliwości, ale jest to bardziej potwierdzenie istniejących opinii niż nowa rekomendacja. Sami przy wyborze kierowaliśmy się właśnie opiniami stąd i można śmiało powiedzieć, że była to dobra decyzja.

----------


## poznanniak

Tutaj ktoś szukał ekipy na tynki maszynowe, u mnie robiła ekipa, o której powiedział mi brachol, który śledzi to forum. Chodzi o ekipe p.Andrzeja, ktos pare stron wcześniej o nich pisał. Powiem krótko, życze sobie samych takich ekip bo o ile np instalatorzy sie nie popisali a o malarzach nie wspomne [syf jak byk zostawili] to jakość i ogólne zadowolenie z wykonanej usługi tynków jestem bardzo zadowolony. Mało tego, Andrzej to tak sympatyczny człowiek, że rozmowa z nim jak i interesy to czysta przyjemność, tel. 603-613-479

----------


## Elfir

> Poszukuję dobrych stolarzy do zrobienia zabudowy, oraz *firmę od ogrodów* i brukarzy
> .


Jeśli chodzi o wykonanaie ogrodu to ja współpracuje przy realizacjach moich projektów z firmą "Rajski ogród". Nie są tani, ale mają doświadczenie:
501 591 213. Mają też znajome firmy brukarskie, więc mogą też je polecić.

----------


## vinia1

Witam  :big grin:  ludzie szok jaki przezylam to to koniec budowy mojego domku a zarazem ostatni etap jakim byl polozenie podlogi drewnianej na klej   :big grin:  wszystkie ekpiy jakie mialam to nigdy po sobie nie sprzataly caly czas zaliczki puszki po piwie ale bardzo jestem zadowolona z pana parkieciarza niedosc ze zrobil przed przewidywanym czasem to jeszcze przyjechal na domycie podlogi na drugi dzien ja zadzwonilam bez zadnego ale...pierwszy taki wykonawca BARDZO POLECAM  JAK BY KTOS CHCIAL MOGE ZALATWIC JEGO NR.

----------


## Herman

> Napisał rubik
> 
> Ponawiam prośbę o polecenie dobrego instalatora (woda/CO) oraz gazownika. Buduje po zachodniej stronie Poznania. Na tym wątku wymianiany jest tylko Pan Wachowiak, a chciałbym mieć trochę większy wybór 
> 
> 
> Pan Tomek Pawiński 605203906


pana Wachowiaka odradzam - u mnie przekładał parcę przez ok. 1 m-c!!! tłumacząc się w dośc prymitywny sposób. 

Polecam Leszka Zdrzałkę z Wągrowca - załatwia wszytstko od a-z  
ma swoją
jak ktoś będzie chciał dysponuje numerem

----------


## Sims11

Witam

poszukuje solidnej i umiarkowanej cenowo firmy budowlanej z okolic Leszno- Kościan- Śrem do budowy domu w stanie surowym (bez dachu) wiosna  - lato 2010

----------


## vinia1

witam ja posiadalam firme z gniezna oni stawiaja tylko stany surowe wszystko terminowo i solidnie nigdy nie bylo z nimi wiekszych problemow  oto i ch tel 
691 273 565‎        i cena nawet przystempna   :big grin:

----------


## eilian

Pilnie potrzebny nam kominiarz - okolice Pobiedzisk. Jeśli ktoś może polecić, to będę zobowiązana.
p.s. P.Koterasa znamy, może działa tu jeszcze ktoś inny?

----------


## sakiw

do wykończeniówki polecamy firmę Rolicz ze Swarzędza. Ocieplali u nas
 poddasze, szpachlowali ściany, zrobili dwie łazienki, wszystko w terminie
 i bez większych zastrzeżeń. Nie piją, nie palą, sprzątają po sobie!!!
 Ekipa młoda ale z doświadczeniem, doradzą, "to się nie da" dla nich nie
 istnieje :smile:  :smile:   z czystym sumieniem  polecam. Znany kierownik tego forum pan Z.K. (nie pytałem go czy mogę,
 przez to nie podaję nazwiska) także pochwalił jakość wykonanych prac,
 kontakt do szefa 604534090. szczegóły mogę podać na priv

----------


## rubik

Dzięki temu wątkowi znalazłem Pana Adama Staszyńskiego (elektryk) i Pana Krzysztofa Wachowiaka (instalator). Swoją opinię o ich pracy przekarzę po wykonanej robocie. 

Poszukuję jeszcze dobrego fachowca od kominka (bez płaszcza wodnego) oraz instalatora gazu. Możecie polecić kogoś solidnego i niezbyt drogiego?

----------


## sc0rpion

witam

szukam solidnej firmy lub osoby do ocieplenia poddasza, zalozenia wylazu dachowego i laweczki oczywiscie w przystepnej cenie
najlepiej nr stacjonarny bo mieszkam poza PL ale w ostatecznosci moze byc kom  :smile: 

dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## ewiwa

Czy ktoś może polecić dobrego instalatora, konkretnie chodzi o pewne przeróbki w łazience i wprowadzenie rury do pionu kanalizacyjnego. Chodził mi o kogoś kto ma 2 prawe ręce i potrafiłby znaleźć dobre rozwiązanie w instalacji brodzika. Moje poszukiwania na razie bezowocne. Kontakty z instalatorami jakoś urywają mi się, jak okazuje się, że tu trzeba podkuć, tu uważać, bo podłogówka, a tu wprowadzić w pion piętro niżej. Panowie chętnie przyjdą do surowego podłoża na czystą robotę, a najchętniej do robienia instalacji w całym domu. A tak to... no jakoś terminu na podjechanie od miesiąca nikt nie może znaleźć. 
Okolice Rokietnicy, czy Szamotuł - będę bardzo wdzięczna za kontakt.
Pzdr
E.

----------


## kinia78

witam wszystkich

szukam dobrego geodetę oraz dobrej i niezbyt drogiej firmy budowlanej-stan surowy budowa-Kobylnica k/Poznania

pozdrawiam

----------


## MarioZZ

> Szukam szklarza, który wykona mi dwa duże lustra wklejane między płytki, może ktoś w ostatnim czasie korzystał z takich usług i może polecić kogoś...


Ja przyłączam się do prośby potrzebuję nietypowe rozmiary wraz z montażem

----------


## marcinor

> Napisał Terry
> 
> Czy możecie polecić jakiegoś kominiarza i tynkarzy wewnętrzych???
> Dzieki z góry
> 
> 
> tynki wew.gipsowe - Isolbud, p Kamyszek
> http://www.isolbud.pl/kontakt.html


Też z nich korzystałem, dwa razy. Można polecić.

----------


## marcinor

> Napisał aniaitomek
> 
> Szukam szklarza, który wykona mi dwa duże lustra wklejane między płytki, może ktoś w ostatnim czasie korzystał z takich usług i może polecić kogoś...
> 
> 
> Ja przyłączam się do prośby potrzebuję nietypowe rozmiary wraz z montażem


Zapytaj płytkarz. Każdy z nich ma "swojego" szklarza. Mój był wyjątkiem, bo sam wklejał.  :Wink2:

----------


## Jurek_Poznan

Polecam DAGUBUD z Paczkowa Dariusz Gronowski. 

Budowali mi cały dom i teraz została wykończeniówka. W Borówcu na ulicy 
Granicznej.

Nie chce mi się pisac reklamy bo w innym wątku, wyraziłem opinię. jak ktoś chce zobaczyć ladny dom zapraszam Borówiec ul. Graniczna 350/199 na plocie wisi reklama Dagabud która sam powiesiłem, żeby docenić ich pracę. 

Jurek z Poznania

----------


## tokas

Raz piszesz ze budowali Tobie
Raz piszesz ze budujesz z nimi.

Zapewne zaraz napiszesz że sie czepiam
Ale jesli ktos w pierwszym i drugim poscie wychwala pod niebiosa to pachnie mi to sciemą

----------


## Zuja

> Szukam szklarza, który wykona mi dwa duże lustra wklejane między płytki, może ktoś w ostatnim czasie korzystał z takich usług i może polecić kogoś...


Lustra na wymiar do wklejenia można zamówić w firmie MIRROR (www.mirror.com.pl). Firma ma siedzibę na Starołęce przy ul. Książęcej. Korzystałam z ich usług parę razy bez żadnej wpadki (poza wpadką mojego płytkarza, który podał mi zbyt duży - na szczęście - wymiar i trzeba było docinać).

----------


## Mice

> Polecam DAGUBUD z Paczkowa Dariusz Gronowski. 
> 
> Budowali mi cały dom i teraz została wykończeniówka. W Borówcu na ulicy 
> Granicznej.
> 
> Nie chce mi się pisac reklamy bo w innym wątku, wyraziłem opinię. jak ktoś chce zobaczyć ladny dom zapraszam Borówiec ul. Graniczna 350/199 na plocie wisi reklama Dagabud która sam powiesiłem, żeby docenić ich pracę. 
> 
> Jurek z Poznania


Mam rzut beretem, rozumiem, że jak zapukam do drzwi to otworzy mi P. Jurek z Poznania ?

----------


## RomekC

Mice jak zwykle cięty dowcip, ale ze to Cie lubią  :smile:

----------


## kk50250

Witam!
Ja znam bardzo solidną i rzetelną firmę zajmującą sie wykończeniówką. Fakt faktem nie są najtańsi ale rewelacyjna praca. Nawet bez problemu dojadą do Poznania czy okolic.
Jak ktoś zainteresowany to podaje nr Marcin Olejniczak 602-17-80-82

Ręcze za nich w 100%  :big grin: 

Są z Gniezna

----------


## aadamuss24

suuauper  :smile:  takiej firmy własnie szukam

----------


## Joani

> Napisał aniaitomek
> 
> Szukam szklarza, który wykona mi dwa duże lustra wklejane między płytki, może ktoś w ostatnim czasie korzystał z takich usług i może polecić kogoś...
> 
> 
> Ja przyłączam się do prośby potrzebuję nietypowe rozmiary wraz z montażem


wszystkie lustra na wymiar kupowałam w Ikarze w Gruszczynie, nie wiem tylko czy wklejają. U mnie zrobił to płytkarz.

----------


## rubik

> Dzięki temu wątkowi znalazłem Pana Adama Staszyńskiego (elektryk) i Pana Krzysztofa Wachowiaka (instalator). Swoją opinię o ich pracy przekarzę po wykonanej robocie. 
> 
> Poszukuję jeszcze dobrego fachowca od kominka (bez płaszcza wodnego) oraz instalatora gazu. Możecie polecić kogoś solidnego i niezbyt drogiego?


Pan Adam oraz Pan Krzysztof sprawdzili się w boju - z czystym sumieniem mogę ich polecić.

----------


## MarioZZ

Po wrzuceniu zdjęć do dziennika budowy dostałem kilka pytań o kontakt na człowieka od schodów. Mogę z całą świadomością polecić Wam Pana Roberta Bociana z Pecny koło Mosiny - tel. 509 802 032 . Dostałem namiar tu w białej liście od *bortek79* i jestem bardzo zadowolony z wykonanej pracy przez pana Roberta.

----------


## Morlena

Znacie może ekipę budowlaną, która miałaby doświadczenie w stawianiu domów ze styropianu ( izodom, thermomur)?

----------


## Tull

lustra,wklejanie w płytki: Przezmierowo -=tel.618142582, mi wklejali łacznie 3 lustra w tym jedno duze ,

płytkarze, ogólnobudowlane-/w tym szpachlowanie,malowanie/ super pracowici i solidni-tel501-334-941/ Marek Surdyk/

elektryk z Lubonia-Wożniak/602-118-003,

bramy garzaowe 605 220 772/ Plewiska/

ukladanie pozbruku 509 151 474,


instalacje wod kan gaz/ okol. Buku/ 508 126 820,

kolektory sloneczne- 505 056 853 / napierała/,

kominki 502 230 652/ mają wystawke w ETC w swarzezdu/,

płoty kute/kowal z Poznania-w bok od Grunwaldzkiej/ 601 567 270,

kuchnie motaz/np kupione w Red Blac white/ 601 584 238,

murarz/ ploty z klinkieru, płytki tez robi, domy muruje/ 607 133 621/ jest z Rokietnicy/,

ogrodnik/ robi projekty i ogrody/ sprawnie i szybko/wykonuje tez drewutnie na wymiar, inne drobne archit.ogrodowe/,


ostrzenie kosiarek, wynajem i naprawa sprzetu ogrofniczego- Palędzie- 668 161 861,

osuszanie tynków/jak ktos sie speieszy/ wynajmuja maszyny do oszuszania- 509 492 700,

panele ukladanie, montaż drzwi wewnetrznych- 607 040 940,

ogrodzeia z siatki i paneli- 501 972 240,

parkieciarz układanie- 602 731 697,


Plewa/ gotowe systemy kominowe/ 500 254 278,

korzystalem z nich w okresie 2008- 2010 i jestem zadowolony

----------


## Tull

schody polecam ze stolarni w jankowicach gm Tarnow Podgorne- połowa tych kosztów co z tzwsalonów schodów, tel 6181478 88

----------


## Zakrzewianka

Witam

czy ma ktoś może sprawdzonego fachowca robiącego blaty kompozytowe? Taki z transportem i montażem by się przydał...

----------


## sc0rpion

witam

szukam jeszcze instalatora wodno-kan, podlogowka i gaz 

oraz elektryka, pan Adam odpada bo ma zajety termin  :sad: 

pozdr

----------


## Lukarna

Przejrzałam forum i kilka namiarów mam spisanych na rózne etapy budowy  :Wink2:  

Jednak też zapytam konkretnie: czy możecie polecić ekipę z okolic  Koscian - Leszno - Śrem - Kórnik - Środa?

ps. stan surowy otwarty, termin: jak najszybciej  :Wink2:

----------


## pawlok

> ps. stan surowy otwarty, termin: jak najszybciej


poszło na priw
Pawlok

----------


## Lukarna

Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## sebastor

Witam

Poszukuję solidnej i sprawdzonej firmy od układania bruku, tarasy, podjazdy itp.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## damimax

Chcę polecić swojego generalnego wykonawcę.
Realizowaliśmy za pośrednictwem tej firmy budowę do stanu deweloperskiego.
Piszę to z punktu widzenia osoby, która o budowie na starcie nie wiedziała nic. Miałam działkę 20 km od miejsca zamieszkania, 2 małych dzieci i pracę na pełny etat moją i męża. Budowa systemem gospodarczym z pewnością byłaby naszą klęską. Firma Alta Investment poprowadziła nas przez budowę "za rękę". Wszystko zaplanowane optymalnie w czasie, fachowe doradztwo i podmiotowe traktowanie klienta. Podpowiedzieli nam wiele rozwiązań, które teraz procentują wygodą użytkowania i korzystnymi rachunkami za eksploatację
Dla nas to był dobry wybór.  Polecam!
Alta Investment 792 33 69 33.

----------


## Laschlo

> Pilnie potrzebny nam kominiarz - okolice Pobiedzisk. Jeśli ktoś może polecić, to będę zobowiązana.
> p.s. P.Koterasa znamy, może działa tu jeszcze ktoś inny?


   Mi odbiór kominiarski zrobił p.Adam Kwinecki z Gniezna tel.427-13-57.Ostatni robil też odbiór znajomym w Biskupicach.Za trzy protokoły zapłaciłem250zł(4kominy)

----------


## Laschlo

> Witam
> 
> Poszukuję solidnej i sprawdzonej firmy od układania bruku, tarasy, podjazdy itp.


 Możesz spróbowac tu  Pan Robert Wróblewski tel.608-738-431/061 425 20-92Kładl u sąsiada zimę nawierzchnia przeżyla bez uszczerbku.

----------


## Laschlo

> ,ocieplenie płyty KG,szpachlowanie, sucha zabudowa(nawet bardzo wymyślna)Pan MIchał 501-519-293


  Dołączam się u mnie równiez robili ocieplenie i zabudowy z płyt kg.Dodatkowo "postarzyli "m fragmenty odsłonionych belek i slupów drewnianych. Pracują szybko i solidnie a co najwazniejsze nie trzeba ich pilnować.

----------


## tokas

A ja polecam Sebastiana Rybaka 601 981-375
Robił KG takze u wielu wielkopolskich forumowiczów
lub Tomka Kurka 604 137 679 który dodatkowo robi elewacja

----------


## sc0rpion

Panie i Panowie

Ekipa od wylewek poszukiwana, nie musze dodawac zeby solidnie i w przystepnych cenach   :big tongue: 

dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## pawlok

> Ekipa od wylewek poszukiwana, nie musze dodawac zeby solidnie i w przystepnych cenach


Polecany juz gdzieś wyżej Ignasiak 606760295.
Pawlok

----------


## Luboniak

Witam!
Pilnie poszukuję ekipe która robi przyłącza wody - miejsce realizacji: Luboń
Poszukuje również ekipy od posadzek.
Proszę o info!

----------


## Danka z Poznania

Polecam w ciemno   :big grin:   ,- ekipa buduje i Myśli ,również za inwestora  :smile:  
 Firma zna się na swojej pracy , nie przesadza w doradztwie , a jeżeli ,
 to mają racje . Pracują tak jak na swoim !!!!  Dbają o twoją bubowę !!
 Doradzą w doborze następnej ekipy , mają doświadczenie   :smile:  507780381
 Mosina - Luboń - Puszczykowo

 :Roll:  Dyzgrafia , Dyzlekcja,  -- liczy się przesłanie   :Roll:

----------


## Robert J

A jak mam zareklamować samego siebie? Rodzinna firma budowlano tynkarska z Czarnkowa, 2 braci, ojciec i pomocnik. Jeśli ktoś ich spotkał na swojej drodze to proszę o opinie :smile:

----------


## pawlok

> Witam!
> Pilnie poszukuję ekipe która robi przyłącza wody - miejsce realizacji: Luboń


Posadzki pisałem wyżej.
Woda - patrz lista aquanetu z wykonawcami z nim współpracującymi - dwa lata temu każdy robił u siebie nie wchodząc w paradę "konkurencji" - w Luboniu z tego co pamiętam byly dwie firmy jedna na poniatowskiego.
Pawlok

----------


## jerzyki

> Instalator WOD-KAN i CO - Pan Zbigniew Dudziński tel. 504070370 
> Solidna firma - robił u mnie wszystko, łącznie z podłogówką.


no jak są tacy super to czemu uważają, że niepotrzebnie zamontowałem komin systemowy przy kondensacie? Ja rozumiem, że panowie lubią wkłady kwasowe i kominy z cegły ale technika poszła do przodu od czasu zmian systemowych. Chcieli wkładać rurę plastikową (tak plastik) do wkładu ceramicznego aby zapewnic obieg powietrza. Tutaj wymiękłem.

----------


## sc0rpion

hej

gdzie w poznaniu lub okolicy dostane laweczke kominiarska pod dachowke z pro dachu?

pozdro

----------


## mort

> hej
> 
> gdzie w poznaniu lub okolicy dostane laweczke kominiarska pod dachowke z pro dachu?
> 
> pozdro


Polecam Folnet. Ja kupowałem u nich folie i wszystkie akcesoria dachowe - jestem bardzo zadowolony..

----------


## sc0rpion

wielkie dzieki

----------


## kuba1976

Bardzo polecam znaną już na forum  firmę BIS BUD - Bartek Sękowski, jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni , BIS BUD wykonuje nam drugi etap (stan developerski), stan surowy wykonany został wzorcowo.Ich strona to  

*www.budujemydomy.org.*

Z tą firmą budowanie to przyjemność!!!

----------


## lipka71

jeśli chodzi o badania geotechniczne gruntu zdecydowanie moge polecić p. Przemysława Faleńskiego www.kimeryd.pl
w zeszłym tygodniu robił u nas odwierty, sprawnie, malowniczo (fajny ma sprzęt
 :big grin:  ) i dokumentacja profesjonalna

----------


## Laschlo

> teraz zaluje, ze od poczaku nie "dalem chaty do roboty" mojemu znajomemu Krzysztofowi Nowackiemu.  To byl blad, Krzysztof  zalatwial wszelkie materialy, sprawdzal, czy wszytsko jest zgodne ze sztuka, zainstalowal mi pare sprzetow wod-kan, wykonal mase przerobek instalacji wodnej + elektrycznej, zrobil malowanie, plytki (widnieje na liscie autoryzowanych plytkarzy Cermagu-II), podloge, tapety i powiedzial mi o sprawach z budowlanki o ktorych nie mialem pojecia. Skarbnica wiedzy i co wiecej wszytsko znalazlo potwierdzenie w rzeczywistosci. Cena za uslugi nie jest "okazyjna" ale naprawde warto. 
> 
> Tel.: 600 877 878, mozna sie powolac na Mateusza z Czerwonaka.


          Szkoda tylko,że nie napisałeś,iż do prawie(jak zrozumiałem z rozmowy), wszystkich prac zatrudnia podwykonawców.Tak więc jest raczej pośrednikiem.Z tąd też chyba wynikają jego mało okazyjne ceny.Fakt mozna poznac, że zna sie na wielu sprawach, ale ja osobiście wolę negocjować bezposrednio z wykonawcami. [/code]

----------


## bmz

Mogę polecić gorąco swoją ekipę budowlaną :smile:  Byłą to firma Mur-Bet pana Karola (tel. 793-385-067) wybudował nam domek ( murarka, fundament) i nie było żadnych problemów, robota wykonana o czasie a do tego z głową :smile:  POLECAM GORĄCO

----------


## aadamuss24

Do ocieplenia i tynków wewnętrznych cementowo-wapiennych szukam wykonawców. pozdr adam

----------


## greenleaf

A ja z innej beczki. Poszukuje kogoś kto fachowym okiem zerknie na dom (wykonczony z zewnatrz, stan dewelop w srodku) polozony na polnocny zachod od Poznania,
 ktory zamierzamy kupic. Nie wiem kogo szukac - rzeczoznawcy (chcemy kredyt na dom), inspektora budowy czy kierownika budowy.  Chcemy by ktos nam rzeczowo powiedzial co i jak i czy warto. Dom jest nowy, uzytkowany przez mala firme, wiec wyglada jak spod igły, a przeciez za chwile moze coś wyjsc. 
Bardzo proszę o radę...

----------


## Laschlo

> A ja z innej beczki. Poszukuje kogoś kto fachowym okiem zerknie na dom (wykonczony z zewnatrz, stan dewelop w srodku) polozony na polnocny zachod od Poznania,
>  ktory zamierzamy kupic. Nie wiem kogo szukac - rzeczoznawcy (chcemy kredyt na dom), inspektora budowy czy kierownika budowy.  Chcemy by ktos nam rzeczowo powiedzial co i jak i czy warto. Dom jest nowy, uzytkowany przez mala firme, wiec wyglada jak spod igły, a przeciez za chwile moze coś wyjsc. 
> Bardzo proszę o radę...


   Na twoim miejscu poszukałbym jakiegos inspektora nadzoru,żeby dokladnie wszystko sprawdził.Koszt w porównaniu z kasa wydana na zakup niewielki ok.250-450zł,a spac bedziesz spokojnie.

----------


## mateuszs

1. Potrzebny zaufany stolarz do mebli kuchennych - taki co jeszcze cosik podpowie z okolicy Poznania (chyba nie muszę zaznaczać że tani  :Smile:  )

2. Montaż kominków w rozsądnych cenach

----------


## Taaf

Witam
Ja dopiero zaczynam i proszę o pomoc  :smile: 
Szukam sprawdzonego architekta z Poznania, który za *przystępną cenę* dopasuje mi projekt do moich potrzeb.
Pozdrawiam
Taaf

----------


## emalin

> Witam
> Ja dopiero zaczynam i proszę o pomoc 
> Szukam sprawdzonego architekta z Poznania, który za *przystępną cenę* dopasuje mi projekt do moich potrzeb.
> Pozdrawiam
> Taaf


Ja korzystałem z usług Pani architekt przy adaptacji projektu, a w sumie skończyło się na projekcie indywidualnym jak dojrzałem do nowego spojrzenia na swoje potrzeby  :smile: . 
Jestem bardzo zadolowolny i z poziomu usług i z ceny. Szczerze polecam.

Kontakt do Pani Natalii:  tel. 606870866.

pozdrawiam,

----------


## Taaf

emalin - wielkie dzieki za info.
Pozdrawiam
Taaf

----------


## Laschlo

No to ja też polecam firmy,z wspolpracy z ktorymi jestem najbardziej zadowolony:
-ocieplenie zewnętrzne(wełna)+tynk-p.Artur tel.601-168-111(mlode chłopaki znający się w temacie)
-instalator-p.Jacek witczak tel.601-771-668(wszystkie instalacje łącznie z gazem)
-stolarstwo(schody,drzwi)-Kozbiał-Voss tel.61-871-08-02( nie jest najtańszy ale cena jest adekwatna do jakości i zastosowanych materiałów)
-ocieplenie poddasza,zabudowy z płyt kg,suche tynki,szpachlowanie oraz wszelkiegotypu"prace z drewnem"-p.Michał tel.501-519-293
(ta firma zresztą,ze względu na swoją fachowość,pracowitość.zakres prac oraz kulturę osobistą,jest dla mnie numerem 1 na mojej budowie)

----------


## kwiatholandii

Witam, czy ma ktoś  namiary na dobrą i oczywiście  :smile:  niedrogą :smile:  ekipę do ocieplenia i wykończenia poddasza? Potrzebuję też namiary na ekipę od tynków wewnętrznych.
Z góry dziękuję

----------


## kk50250

poczytaj poprzednie posty to znajdziesz numery

----------


## scooby

Witam.
Poszukuje złota rączkę do płotu z klinkieru (mur na 70cm)x25m

Miejsce : POZNAŃ  :smile: 

Info na priva bo rzadko kiedy czytam posty ;p

----------


## Stanio82

W koncu moja przygoda z budowa dobiegla konca. Z doswiadczenia moge goraco polecic:

SCHODY / DRZWI  :yes: 
P. Adamiak z Kozmina Wlkp, gosciu solidny, terminowy i  kompetentny. Stolarstwo jest w jego rodzinie juz od pokolen, wiec wie co robi i zna swoje rzemioslo. Robota wykonana fantastycznie, cena przystepna! Ekipa montazowa posprzatala po sobie, niby rzecz oczywista, jednakze mam tez inne doswiadczenia, wykonala usluge sprawnie i szybko!
POLECAM!


OGRODNIK  :yes: 

p. Grzeskowiak z Rokietnicy, ceny super przystepne, robota wykonana fachowo!


Jakby ktos potrzebowal namiary telefoniczne, prosze o kontakt!

----------


## Andrbasia

Musze ostrzec wszystkich przed bardzo niesolidna firma stolarską z Murowanej Gośliny jest to firma ROMEX  Pana Ryszarda Smogóra z ul. Kwiatowej 3

Nie dość, że partacze to dodatkowo niesłowni. Wszystkie prace miały być zakończone w pażdzierniku i do tej pory są nieskończone.

Ale jak chcieli zaliczke 50 procent to umieli do mnie przychodzić. Do tej pory prosze się zeby mi zrobili prace za ktore wzieli pieniadze.

No tak wiem moja naiwność, ale po co inni maja da c się nabrać jak ja. Takiej ekipy nie miałam na przy csłej budowie domu jak Ci Panowie.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących

----------


## AdrianGaca

Do prac brukarskich polecam pana Marka 693288622.Mała firma,bardzo dokładny.

----------


## Stanio82

> Musze ostrzec wszystkich przed bardzo niesolidna firma stolarską z Murowanej Gośliny jest to firma ROMEX  Pana Ryszarda Smogóra z ul. Kwiatowej 3
> 
> Nie dość, że partacze to dodatkowo niesłowni. Wszystkie prace miały być zakończone w pażdzierniku i do tej pory są nieskończone.
> 
> Ale jak chcieli zaliczke 50 procent to umieli do mnie przychodzić. Do tej pory prosze się zeby mi zrobili prace za ktore wzieli pieniadze.
> 
> No tak wiem moja naiwność, ale po co inni maja da c się nabrać jak ja. Takiej ekipy nie miałam na przy csłej budowie domu jak Ci Panowie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących


Ten POST powinien trafic na CZARNA LISTE NIESOLIDNCH.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## yulia19791

Witam! Kończę stan surowy zamknięty piętrowego domku zpłaskim dachem. Dach musi być pokryty zgrzaną papą. Szukam ekipy takich "papiarzy" - budowa w Miękowie k. Czerwonaka. Proszę o info.

----------


## Jacław

Czy możecie polecić dobrą firmę zajmującą się instalacją wentylacji mechanicznej/klimatyzacji?

----------


## mateoosh

> ,ocieplenie płyty KG,szpachlowanie, sucha zabudowa(nawet bardzo wymyślna)Pan MIchał 501-519-293.


Robili mi duzo wykonczeniowki (GK, szpachlowanie, malowanie, zabudowa poddasza). G-K zupelnie w porzadku, ale niestety totalnie skopali mi plytki na balkonach (stoi woda po deszczu) i mimo prob nie za bardzo chca poprawiac, mimo zapewnien. Pare fuck-upow podczas malowania takze wyszlo (odparzenia)

Co do bruku - polecam PITA-BUD z czerwonaka, Piotr Zielinski 605 129 986 - zrobili mi 300m kostki, nie mam absolutnie zadnych zastrzezen, bardzo pracowici i dokladni)
Ploty z siatki, balustrady, bramy kute - polecam p. Slawka - 609 532 895, dawno nie spotkalem czlowieka tak przejmujacego sie zadowoleniem klienta.

----------


## Laschlo

[QUOTE=mateoosh;4138376]Robili mi duzo wykonczeniowki (GK, szpachlowanie, malowanie, zabudowa poddasza). G-K zupelnie w porzadku, ale niestety totalnie skopali mi plytki na balkonach
Nie wiem czy zauważyłes ale ja nie polecałem go jako płytkarza tylko osobę od" prac w drewnie"(wykonal mi z tego materiału taras i super postarzył elementy drewniane) a takze od ocieplenia i zabudowy płytami GK a z tego co napisałeś GK u Ciebie tez wyszła ok.

----------


## kmk03

> W koncu moja przygoda z budowa dobiegla konca. Z doswiadczenia moge goraco polecic:
> 
> SCHODY / DRZWI 
> P. Adamiak z Kozmina Wlkp, gosciu solidny, terminowy i  kompetentny. Stolarstwo jest w jego rodzinie juz od pokolen, wiec wie co robi i zna swoje rzemioslo. Robota wykonana fantastycznie, cena przystepna! Ekipa montazowa posprzatala po sobie, niby rzecz oczywista, jednakze mam tez inne doswiadczenia, wykonala usluge sprawnie i szybko!
> POLECAM!
> 
> 
> OGRODNIK 
> 
> ...


stanio, poproszę o namiar na stolarza, nie wiesz czy działają tez w okolicach Poznania?

----------


## aadamuss24

> No to ja też polecam firmy,z wspolpracy z ktorymi jestem najbardziej zadowolony:
> -ocieplenie zewnętrzne(wełna)+tynk-p.*Artur tel.601-168-111*(mlode chłopaki znający się w temacie)


Niestety tego pana nie polecam. Obiecuje, nie odbiera telefonu, zwodzi a na koniec olewa i nie podejmuje się pracy.

----------


## Terry

Czy ktoś wie gdzie kupić betonowe szambo i ile ono kosztuje. Kiedyś była mowa o firmie z Radomia, czy ktoś ma może namiary?

----------


## Piotr G

Gdzie to szambo ma jechać w Poznaniu i okolicach fach-bet

robią kompleksowo

po trzech godzinach było po robocie

a jaka satysfakcja - można .... u siebie

----------


## MM60

Witam wszystkich!
Rozpoczynam w niedlugim czasie budowe domku pod Poznaniem. Poszukuje kierownika budowy i osoby ktora mogłaby pełnić funkcję inspekrora budowlanego (w tym również widziałbym doradztwo). Czy możecie polecić kogoś? Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam!

----------


## Stanio82

> stanio, poproszę o namiar na stolarza, nie wiesz czy działają tez w okolicach Poznania?


Pan Adamiak 507033469 -  dziala w Poznaniu i okolicach,  nie ma zadnego problemu.

----------


## rybkajulia

Polecam gorąco firmę "Budomal" z Grodziska Wielkopolskiego, świadczą kompleksowe usługi budowlano - wykończeniowe, tel. 721 399 912. To solidna firma i niezbyt droga :smile:

----------


## mazo

Poszukuję fachowca od instalacji alarmowej - możecie kogoś polecić? I - jakie firmy ochroniarskie wybraliście?

----------


## mazo

I jeszcze - może ktoś polecić producenta drzwi zewnętrznych drewnianych?

----------


## kk50250

wejdź na www.urzedowski.pl i zobacz moze coś ci się spodoba

Pozdrawiam

----------


## zuk1970

czy ktos z formuowiczow moze cos napisac willa bud z poznana? 
Chodzi mi o oponie i doswiadczenia z ww

pozdrawiam

----------


## sakiw

do kuchni, szaf wnękowych itd. polecam firmę Stolmat z Chrząstowo, firma otwarta na wszelkie nietypowe rozwiązania , robili dla nas kuchnie i osiem szaf ze wszystkiego jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni,. tel 509045404, można powołać się na budowę w Kórniku

----------


## emakkk

Witam.
Polecam usługi w zakresie wykonania rekuperacji. Przemyślane rozwiązania i tańsze niż w ogólnopolskich firmach reklamujących się w internecie. 
inż. Stanisław Kowalczyk
tel.:517 597 130
[email protected] 
Estetyczne i solidne wykonanie, świetny kontakt z klientem. Pan Stanisław jest pasjonatem i fachowcem w dziedzinie budownictwa energooszczędnego. Przy okazji również z tej dziedziny doradzi.  Bardzo polecam, bo jestem pod wrażeniem profesjonalizmu i podejścia do klienta.

Polecam również instalatorów wod-kan i CO. Dwóch Panów Zbigniewów z dalszej odległości od Poznania, ale są mobilni - tel. 504 201340. Bardzo solidna ekipa i niedroga w stosunku do Poznania i okolic.  Bardzo sympatyczni goście - doradzą, ale również wykonają wszystko co się wymyśli.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## agula11

Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić firmę do położenia kostki brukowej ( u mnie akurat była kostka granitowa - podjazdy, przygotowanie terenu itd ) - p. Marcin tel 608 429 839.  Młody chłopak, ale z wykształcenia brukarz  :smile:  nie jakiś tam fachowiec  z łapanki, wie co robi, i na prawdę nie jest drogi. W razie pytań - odpowiem. Podjazd przeszedł juz ciężką zimę i mokrą wiosnę i WSZYSTKO OK !!!!

----------


## levinia

- czy ktoś z Was, doświadczonych już Inwestorów - jest mi w stanie polecić dobrą, rzetelną, solidną i w  miarę tanią ekipę budowlaną z okolic Kórnika?
W planach mam zrobienie jesienią tego roku tylko fundamentów z piwnicą domku jednorodzinnego z użytkowym poddaszem. 
Jeżeli znajdę godną zaufania ekipę - chciałabym, by to ona pociągnęła w następnym sezonie dalszą pracę.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## kuba1976

> - czy ktoś z Was, doświadczonych już Inwestorów - jest mi w stanie polecić dobrą, rzetelną, solidną i w  miarę tanią ekipę budowlaną z okolic Kórnika?


Zdecydowanie i po raz kolejny: BIS BUD ze Skoków. 

http://www.budujemydomy.org

Teraz zaczyna u nas wykończeniówkę. Budował z nami od fundamentów.

----------


## mort

Poszukuję dobrych i niedrogich specjalistów:
- do instalacji i wykonania zabudowy kominka (bez płaszcza wodnego),
- do ocieplenia elewacji i i wykonania tynków zewnętrznych.
Jeśli ktoś z forumowiczów jest zadowolony z pracy powyżej wymienionych, proszę o namiary.

----------


## aadamuss24

Ocieplenia i tynki spokojnie mogę polecić. Pan Piotr Majewski tel. 603966047. Firma rodzinna, wszystko super.  Zdjęcia z prac w moim dzienniku. pozdrawiam adam

----------


## kenji

Polecam elektryka - 518 384-452

Kilka postów wyżej ktoś polecał instalatora Pana Witczaka. Też przychylam się do tej rekomendacji.

----------


## mazo

Poszukuję solidnej ekipy od wykończeniówki - czy ktoś może polecić swoją? Najbardziej zależy mi na porządnie położnych płytkach i parkiecie.

----------


## mowaleria

Jeśli chodzi o płytki to mogę polecić pana Piotra - 509-47-26-39 (bardzo solidna robota), ale parkietów napewno nie zrobi.

----------


## mazo

Dzięki! chodzi mi raczej o firmę, która zajmuje się całościowo wykończeniówką, tzn. zleca prace płytkarzom, malarzom, parkieciarzom, mieszkamy za daleko od budowy, by wszystko to samemu koordynować.

----------


## mario13132

Witam , poszukuje murarza do dokonczenia domu blizniaczego w Wierzycach gm.Łubowo ,najchętniej z okolic ,moze byc Gniezno,Łubowo,Pobiedziska itd.Pozostało do ukonczenia sciany szczytowe kolankowe.Buduję ze silki,jesli macie sprawdzonego murarza ,bardzo proszę o kontakt przez forum lub pod nr tel.721666354

----------


## Nina81

> Poszukuję solidnej ekipy od wykończeniówki - czy ktoś może polecić swoją? Najbardziej zależy mi na porządnie położnych płytkach i parkiecie.


 ja mam - bardzo solidnych

są w okolic Kalisza i Ostrowa Wlkp.

pracowali u mnie [w Warszawie], z moim tatą wielokrotnie, nie są dostępni od ręki, ale warto poczekać

tel. do pana Jacka: 663911414, możecie powołać się na mnie [Nina], będzie mu milo, ze go poleciłam

----------


## mazo

Dziękuję - zadzwonię.

----------


## Nina81

> Dziękuję - zadzwonię.


jak chcesz kilka zdjęć z mojego mieszkania, to mogę podesłać na maila

----------


## pstaniszewski

Witam i mam pytanie -udało się Tobie kogoś znaleźć. jestem w podobnej sytuacji przed zakupem domu w Poznaniu (stan developerski plus) i chce przed zakupem upewnić się co kupuję. Poszukuję inspektora nadzoru, który sprawdzi i porówna do projektu a także zerknie na dokumenty w trakcie jednej wizyty. Będę wdzięczny za jakieś polecane osoby.




> A ja z innej beczki. Poszukuje kogoś kto fachowym okiem zerknie na dom (wykonczony z zewnatrz, stan dewelop w srodku) polozony na polnocny zachod od Poznania,
>  ktory zamierzamy kupic. Nie wiem kogo szukac - rzeczoznawcy (chcemy kredyt na dom), inspektora budowy czy kierownika budowy.  Chcemy by ktos nam rzeczowo powiedzial co i jak i czy warto. Dom jest nowy, uzytkowany przez mala firme, wiec wyglada jak spod igły, a przeciez za chwile moze coś wyjsc. 
> Bardzo proszę o radę...

----------


## armani

Witam,
Ja mogę polecić Pana Walkowiaka - robiliśmy z nim przyłącze wody do budynku. Bez problemu podpisaliśmy umowę (inni wykonawcy wystrzegali się tego). Pan elastycznie dostosował się się terminu wykonania budynku -  musiał czekać na ostateczne podłączenie wody i oczywiście pieniądze. Praca wykonana profesjonalnie. Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić - pan jest z Biskupic - 606 465 127.

----------


## kangaroo21

Powoli i moja budowa dobiega końca , dom nie jest standardowy a dodatkowo architekci wnętrz trochę nawymyślali. Zdecydowanej swojej części wykonawców nie polecam z uwagi na niedokładność, nieuczciwość, nieterminowość, znikające rzeczy z garażu itd itd
Z ręką na sercu polecam Pana* HYDRAULIKA*, któremu nie można zarzucić nic co dotyczy jego branży. Ponad to w razie awarii np. pompy od wody sumienie nie pozwala mu na olanie swojego byłego klienta na lodzie. Bardzo uczynny, elastyczny i dobry człowiek.
*JANUSZ ZALEWSKI 660 68 63 58*

Druga gałąź z której jestem bardzo zadowolony to architekci wnętrz http://www.wierszyllowski.com/
Dla Pana Mikołaja Wierszyłłowskiego i osób pracujących w jego firmie wielkie wyrazy uznania. Za to co zaprojektowali i za anielską cierpliwość ponieważ budowa trwa już drugi rok  :smile: 

*Z ręką na sercu polecam te dwie osoby i wiem ,że nikt nie jest w stanie być z nich niezadowolony.*

----------


## Nina81

a skąd ten hydraulik? tzn jakie miasto

mama mi dziś mówiła, że przydałby się, bo nasz dotychczasowy jest ostatnio ciągle zajęty... więc byłby jak znalazł

----------


## mort

Polecam moją *ekipę budowlaną*. Wszystko bardzo sprawnie, solidnie i czysto. U mnie wykonali całą murarkę i dach. 
Sąsiedzi podglądający naszą budowę właśnie zaczęli budowę zdecydowali się na naszą ekpię.
kontakt: *516026522*
Oto efekt ich pracy:


Polecam również naszych *elektryków*. Robota wykonana perfekcyjnie: instalacje elektryczne/TV/SAT/Internet/Alarm/domofon. Tynkarze i murarze byli pod ogromnym wrażeniem w jaki sposób ułożono instalacje - trochę naoglądali się w swoim życiu, ale takiej nie widuje się zbyt często.
kontakt: *783672538*

foto2
foto3
foto4
foto5
foto6
foto7
foto8

Obie ekipy działają głównie na północ od Poznania.

----------


## makow11

Możecie polecić jakiegoś solidnego geodetę w Poznaniu?
I na marginesie - ile w końcu potrzeba tych mapek i jakich?

----------


## rubik

Po blisko roku od wbicia pierwszej łopaty budowa domu dobiegła końca (budowa 20 km od Poznania). Z tej perspektywy zdecydowanie moge polecić:
- Tomasza Napierała - budowa do stanu surowego zamkniętego - solidny i atrakcyjny cenowo, cały czas przy pracownikach, fachowe doradztwo - ale zasada klient ma zawsze rację obowiązuje), specjalista od konstrukcji dachów, błyskawiczna budowa (2,5 m-ca) od wykopu po dach  696 435 559 
- Krzysztof Wachowiak - instalator, specjalizuje się w instalacjach miedzanych (znalazłem go na tym Forum), solidny i rozsądny cenowo 601 082 777
- Adam Staszyński - elektryk, solidny i znający się na swoim fachu (także jego znalazłem na tym Forum) 606 483 423

Jak tylko skończą się deszcze zajmę się terenem wokół domu. W chwili obecnej poszukuje:
1. fachowców od układania bruku (podjazd i ścieżki)
2. fachowców którzy wykonają murowany płot (fundament + klinkier)

Może ktoś z Was może polecić kogoś solidnego i niedrogiego w tym zakresie.

Na razie ogrodem zamierzam zająć się samodzielnie  :smile:  

Powodzenie na Waszych budowach!

----------


## mazo

Potrzebna jest mi ziemia do podniesienia terenu - macie może jakieś namiary? Podpowiedzi? Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## krzyholu

Z  uwagi na to ze koncze juz swoj dom to poszukuje parkieciarza do polorzenia parkietu, deski barlineckiej i paneli. Prosze o polecenie kogos dobrego u kogo wczesniej taki fachowiec cos robil. W zamian polecam kilku wykonawcow ktorych moge poleciec bo wykonali swoaj robote perfekcyjnie: 
1. kierownik budowy Zbyszko Konieczny tel. 604175485
2. tynki gipsowe maszynowe sławek ławniczak tel. 602247801
3. gipsokarton , szpachlowanie , - robert pulchny tel. 664 627 738
4. dach, dachowka , konstrukcja dachu itp - tomek surowiec - tel. 600 278 128
5. kafelki , zabudowy, super farby PARA , malowanie - tomek urbanski tel. 510 228 931
6. wentylacja , rekuperatory firma KLIMAT SYSTEM - szef Michal Mencel  tel. 501 701 418
7. bramy  przesowne , rolety, automatyka pbram i drzwi garazowych - firma AMEX Zenon CZerniawski tel. 605 762 475
8. posadzki, wylewki, jastrychy, - piotr peczek tel. 602 409 194
9. ocieplenie budynku, tynki zewnetrzne sylikon , akryl, sylikat  Andrzej wroblewski tel. 691 735 340

natomiast ZDECYDOWANIE odradzam kałamarza, partacza, fuszweranta i jeszcze wiele innych negatywnych epitetóe ktorych tu nie bede prezentowal 
Roberta Szymczaka z Gniezna tel. 791 400 887 (telefon moze juz 5 x zmienil)  jezdzi granatowym fordem fokusem kombi, mial kiedys firme SZYM-BUD
wykonyje tzn partaczy ;  ocieplenia, szpachlowanie, zabudowy GK itp 

W razie pytan tych pozytywnych i negatywnych prosze o maile na adres [email protected]
udziele wszelkich wyjasnien  - prosze tez pamietac ze NADAL SZUKAM PARKIECIARZA

----------


## mazo

Dziękuję za namiary (wysłałam do Ciebie maila). A jesli chodzi o prakieciarza, to był tu polecany p. Bieniek z Murowanej Gośliny (współpracujący z Romanem Polem, który parkiety produkuje).

----------


## Jarek EM08

> Z  uwagi na to ze koncze juz swoj dom to poszukuje parkieciarza do polorzenia parkietu, deski barlineckiej i paneli. Prosze o polecenie kogos dobrego u kogo wczesniej taki fachowiec cos robil. W zamian polecam kilku wykonawcow ktorych moge poleciec bo wykonali swoaj robote perfekcyjnie:


Ja bym bardzo zachęcał *wszystkich* do wypełnienia w swoim profilu miejsca budowy domku, albo żeby po prostu napisali to w poście. Przypominam, że jest to grupa "Biała lista solidnych - *Wielkopolska*" i budujących w okolicach Piły niekoniecznie interesują namiary na fachowców z Kępna... Ponieważ polecasz wielokrotnie polecanego Z.K., który działa raczej w okolicach Poznania, wnioskowałbym, że również w jego okolicach budujesz dom. Ale to wcale nie jest takie pewne...




> udziele wszelkich wyjasnien  - prosze tez pamietac ze NADAL SZUKAM PARKIECIARZA


A żeby było na temat:
Tomasz Matysiak 606 904 556

----------


## makow11

Ponawiam pytanie o namiary na sprawdzonego geodetę

----------


## mariusz 26

Witam serdecznie,

To mój pierwszy post na tym forum.
Chcemy budować w Siedleczku koło Kostrzyna Wlkp. Szukamy ekipy, która zrobi fundamenty + bloczki betonowe w tym roku. Powierzchnia zabudowy domu 187,5m2 i budynek gospodarczy 86,45 m2.

Niekoniecznie tanio, choć miło będzie jeśli cena będzie ok. Ważne, by było dobrze i solidnie.

Okolice Kostrzyna Wlkp, Nekli lub Swarzędza.

Proszę o namiary.

Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## anisia76

.

Co do murarzy - co prawda jeszcze nie skonczyli wszystkiego (zostało kilka "pierdółek") ale polecam:

*Damian Jaroć, tel 504 098 468, albo 693 48 48 83*

bardzo sprawna i rzetelna ekipa. Codziennie od 7 na budowie, niestraszne im deszcze i słoty. Zadnych "ucieczek" na inne budowy bez informacji. Pan Damian przy tym ewidentnie zna sie na robocie, czego nie mozna powiedziec o inwestorze  :Smile:  KIerbud (Z.Konieczny) równiez bardzo pochlebnie wypowiadał sie o pracy majstrów.

Co do murarzy - co prawda jeszcze nie skonczyli wszystkiego (zostało kilka "pierdółek") ale polecam:


Witam wszystkich. Moja przygoda z Panem Damianem Jarociem zaczeła się od.......Białej Listy Solidnych. stamtąd wlaśnie wzięłam jego namiary, wiedziona świetnymi opiniami .dodatkowo mój super Kierbud( też z bialej listy) mowil ze to dobry, niedrogi fachowiec . No to zadzwonilam , dostalam wycene, spotkaliśmy się, pokazaliśmy projekt , ponegocjowalismy cenę i niby wszystko mialo ruszyć. Niestety, poniewaz nie podpisalismy umowy z Panem Damianem to okazalo się ze juz potem nie starczylo dla nas miejsca- tu od razu dodaje , ze nie mialam o to pretensji bo wiadomo ze ekipa nie będzie czekala . No więc umówiliśmy się na rok 2010. Zadzwonilam, okazalo się ze sierpien, potem że wrzesien ale pomyślalam ....ok............. Spotkaliśmy się : na dzialce( zeby ją jeszcze raz obejrzec) oraz w domu , w celu podpisania umowy i ostatecznych ustaleń. Pan Damian przyszedł ale....................bez umowy..................wobec czego ustaliliśmy ze umowę przygotuję ja. Pan Jaroć z własnej inicjatywy chcial przyspieszyć wejście na budowę , bo cytuję: jest mokro i tam gdzie teraz robimy, zalało.........więc umawiamy się na czwartek na 7 rano.......z umową...... pan Damian obiecał zadzwonic w poniedzialek zeby ostatecznie potwieirdzić czy to rzeczywiście będzie czwartek czy piątek. No i zaczęło się....Od wtorku przez okrągle 2 tygodnie wykonalam niezliczone ilości telefonów do Jarocia. Oczywiscie bez rezultatu. W końcu zadzwonilam do Kierbuda , który odniósł sukces i dodzwonil sie do Jarocia a ten mu pokrętnie powiedzial ze...byl chory ........i ze zadzwoni do mnie na pewno na dzien następny. Oczywiście tak sie nie stało. Zeby było śmieszniej zadzwonilam znowu do Kierbuda i tym razem wersja Pana Damiana byla taka- nie wiem co ma zrobic, nie wyrabiam się , nie wiem czy wziąc tą robotę. no do cholery jasnej- ja rozumiem wiele, ale żeby po gówniarsku unikać telefonów, przetrzymywać ludzi bez zadnej informacji, robić z siebie niepoważnego człowieka i chować za plecami innych??????? Dodatkowo, wielokrotnie prosilam Jarocia o oddanie moich dokumentów- jakby nie bylo , kopia takiego projektu tez do cholery kosztuje.
Wniosek jest jeden- moze to i są fachowcy, tyle ze sodówa do glowy jak widac odbija każdemu...bo żaden szanujący się fachowiec nie będzie robil takiej gówniarzerii jak Jaroc.........
NIE POLECAM.........
.za to polecam swojego Kierbuda, pana Zbyszka K - o nim przeczytacie na bialej liście. fajny facet i tyle w temacie.

A my , na szczescie ruszamy 05.10...............oby tylko przez obsuwę Jarocia starczylo nam czasu do mrozów

----------


## anisia76

[QUOTE=jagu;3094796]Przyłączam się do pochwał dla ekipy murarzy pana Damiana Jarocia (tel.50409846 :cool: . Pan Damian to terminowy, bezproblemowy, a przy tym sympatyczny fachowiec. Myśli za inwestora, zawsze służy poradą. Na etapie wytyczenia domu wyłapał błąd geodety.
Z przyjemnością wpisuję na białą listę również hurtownię Begier w Suchym Lesie (tel. 061 6558630) - konkurencyjne ceny, a towar zawsze dowieziony w uzgodnionym terminie.

Witam wszystkich. Moja przygoda z Panem Damianem Jarociem zaczeła się od.......Białej Listy Solidnych. stamtąd wlaśnie wzięłam jego namiary, wiedziona świetnymi opiniami .dodatkowo mój super Kierbud( też z bialej listy) mowil ze to dobry, niedrogi fachowiec . No to zadzwonilam , dostalam wycene, spotkaliśmy się, pokazaliśmy projekt , ponegocjowalismy cenę i niby wszystko mialo ruszyć. Niestety, poniewaz nie podpisalismy umowy z Panem Damianem to okazalo się ze juz potem nie starczylo dla nas miejsca- tu od razu dodaje , ze nie mialam o to pretensji bo wiadomo ze ekipa nie będzie czekala . No więc umówiliśmy się na rok 2010. Zadzwonilam, okazalo się ze sierpien, potem że wrzesien ale pomyślalam ....ok............. Spotkaliśmy się : na dzialce( zeby ją jeszcze raz obejrzec) oraz w domu , w celu podpisania umowy i ostatecznych ustaleń. Pan Damian przyszedł ale....................bez umowy..................wobec czego ustaliliśmy ze umowę przygotuję ja. Pan Jaroć z własnej inicjatywy chcial przyspieszyć wejście na budowę , bo cytuję: jest mokro i tam gdzie teraz robimy, zalało.........więc umawiamy się na czwartek na 7 rano.......z umową...... pan Damian obiecał zadzwonic w poniedzialek zeby ostatecznie potwieirdzić czy to rzeczywiście będzie czwartek czy piątek. No i zaczęło się....Od wtorku przez okrągle 2 tygodnie wykonalam niezliczone ilości telefonów do Jarocia. Oczywiscie bez rezultatu. W końcu zadzwonilam do Kierbuda , który odniósł sukces i dodzwonil sie do Jarocia a ten mu pokrętnie powiedzial ze...byl chory ........i ze zadzwoni do mnie na pewno na dzien następny. Oczywiście tak sie nie stało. Zeby było śmieszniej zadzwonilam znowu do Kierbuda i tym razem wersja Pana Damiana byla taka- nie wiem co ma zrobic, nie wyrabiam się , nie wiem czy wziąc tą robotę. no do cholery jasnej- ja rozumiem wiele, ale żeby po gówniarsku unikać telefonów, przetrzymywać ludzi bez zadnej informacji, robić z siebie niepoważnego człowieka i chować za plecami innych??????? Dodatkowo, wielokrotnie prosilam Jarocia o oddanie moich dokumentów- jakby nie bylo , kopia takiego projektu tez do cholery kosztuje.
Wniosek jest jeden- moze to i są fachowcy, tyle ze sodówa do glowy jak widac odbija każdemu...bo żaden szanujący się fachowiec nie będzie robil takiej gówniarzerii jak Jaroc.........
NIE POLECAM.........
.za to polecam swojego Kierbuda, pana Zbyszka K - o nim przeczytacie na bialej liście. fajny facet i tyle w temacie.

A my , na szczescie ruszamy 05.10...............oby tylko przez obsuwę Jarocia starczylo nam czasu do mrozów

----------


## anisia76

> Również podpisujemy się pod rekomendacją dla pana Damiana Jarocia. Takiej ekipy życzylibyśmy sobie na każdym etapie budowy. Słowność, terminowość i skupienie na pracy wzbudzały zaufanie od początku do końca prac (fundamenty aż do SSO bez dachu). Do tego nieocenione jest nastawienie na potrzeby klienta i dobry kontakt - dzięki temu nie mieliśmy obaw, że w jakiejś sprawie się nie dogadamy czy też zostanie przemilczana i zrobiona po linii najmniejszego oporu. Pan Damian sam pytał o wytyczne wielu spraw, przy czym doradzał i układał prace tak, aby ewentualnie dać czas na decyzję nie zawsze zorientowanym inwestorom  Choć rzecz jasna miał na względzie interesy ekipy, to nigdy nie było wątpliwości, że to klient jest na pierwszym miejscu.
> 
> Wiadomo, że pochwała dla fachowca w swoim pierwszym poście na forum może wzbudzać wątpliwości, ale jest to bardziej potwierdzenie istniejących opinii niż nowa rekomendacja. Sami przy wyborze kierowaliśmy się właśnie opiniami stąd i można śmiało powiedzieć, że była to dobra decyzja.


Witam wszystkich. Moja przygoda z Panem Damianem Jarociem zaczeła się od.......Białej Listy Solidnych. stamtąd wlaśnie wzięłam jego namiary, wiedziona świetnymi opiniami .dodatkowo mój super Kierbud( też z bialej listy) mowil ze to dobry, niedrogi fachowiec . No to zadzwonilam , dostalam wycene, spotkaliśmy się, pokazaliśmy projekt , ponegocjowalismy cenę i niby wszystko mialo ruszyć. Niestety, poniewaz nie podpisalismy umowy z Panem Damianem to okazalo się ze juz potem nie starczylo dla nas miejsca- tu od razu dodaje , ze nie mialam o to pretensji bo wiadomo ze ekipa nie będzie czekala . No więc umówiliśmy się na rok 2010. Zadzwonilam, okazalo się ze sierpien, potem że wrzesien ale pomyślalam ....ok............. Spotkaliśmy się : na dzialce( zeby ją jeszcze raz obejrzec) oraz w domu , w celu podpisania umowy i ostatecznych ustaleń. Pan Damian przyszedł ale....................bez umowy..................wobec czego ustaliliśmy ze umowę przygotuję ja. Pan Jaroć z własnej inicjatywy chcial przyspieszyć wejście na budowę , bo cytuję: jest mokro i tam gdzie teraz robimy, zalało.........więc umawiamy się na czwartek na 7 rano.......z umową...... pan Damian obiecał zadzwonic w poniedzialek zeby ostatecznie potwieirdzić czy to rzeczywiście będzie czwartek czy piątek. No i zaczęło się....Od wtorku przez okrągle 2 tygodnie wykonalam niezliczone ilości telefonów do Jarocia. Oczywiscie bez rezultatu. W końcu zadzwonilam do Kierbuda , który odniósł sukces i dodzwonil sie do Jarocia a ten mu pokrętnie powiedzial ze...byl chory ........i ze zadzwoni do mnie na pewno na dzien następny. Oczywiście tak sie nie stało. Zeby było śmieszniej zadzwonilam znowu do Kierbuda i tym razem wersja Pana Damiana byla taka- nie wiem co ma zrobic, nie wyrabiam się , nie wiem czy wziąc tą robotę. no do cholery jasnej- ja rozumiem wiele, ale żeby po gówniarsku unikać telefonów, przetrzymywać ludzi bez zadnej informacji, robić z siebie niepoważnego człowieka i chować za plecami innych??????? Dodatkowo, wielokrotnie prosilam Jarocia o oddanie moich dokumentów- jakby nie bylo , kopia takiego projektu tez do cholery kosztuje.
Wniosek jest jeden- moze to i są fachowcy, tyle ze sodówa do glowy jak widac odbija każdemu...bo żaden szanujący się fachowiec nie będzie robil takiej gówniarzerii jak Jaroc.........
NIE POLECAM.........
.za to polecam swojego Kierbuda, pana Zbyszka K - o nim przeczytacie na bialej liście. fajny facet i tyle w temacie.

A my , na szczescie ruszamy 05.10...............oby tylko przez obsuwę Jarocia starczylo nam czasu do mrozów

----------


## Jarek EM08

A teraz drodzy forumowicze oświećcie mnie proszę i wytłumaczcie o co chodzi z tymi wszystkimi Jarociowymi postami na białej i czarnej liście Wlkp.... :WTF:

----------


## anisia76

[QUOTE=Jarek EM08;4319976]A teraz drodzy forumowicze oświećcie mnie proszę i wytłumaczcie o co chodzi z tymi wszystkimi Jarociowymi postami na białej i czarnej liście Wlkp...........

już odpowiadam. , poniewaz to ja jestem autorem tych  postów. 
Otóz skoro czarna lista jest po to zeby zamieszczec na niej firmy nierzetelne i ostrzegać innych inwestorów to tak tez zrobilam, czarną listę mamy zatem wyjasnioną.
A posty na bialej liscie są jedynie odpowiedziami na posty zachwalające osobe tego Pana. 
Ponieważ nie wszyscy przeglądają czarną listę nierzetelnych i ograniczają się do bialej postanowilam , ze Ci ktorzy wyrabiają sobie tylko na tej podstawie opinie, równiez mają prawo wiedzieć, w jaki sposób ten Pan postąpil.
czy wyjaśnienia są dostatecznie jasne?

----------


## anisia76

> A teraz drodzy forumowicze oświećcie mnie proszę i wytłumaczcie o co chodzi z tymi wszystkimi Jarociowymi postami na białej i czarnej liście Wlkp....


Dodam tylko, ze nie nie bardzo umialam wstawiać opinie innych ludzi w ramki, tak , zeby bylo widac ze jest to moja odpowiedz na ich cytaty.
Pośpiech + niezbyt duże doświadczenie na forum.
Myślę, ze słowa  " What the fuck" świadczą o kulturze ....na szczescie nie mojej :smile:  a czytanie ze zrozumieniem w podstawówce było................

----------


## jerzyki

Myślę, ze nie jest to trudne - po naciżnięciu funkcji "odpowiedz" tekst sie sam wstawia (zreszta co widać na załączonym obrazku powyżej). To że u Ciebie wygląda to jak wygląda wynika tylko i wyłącznie w ingerencji w ten tekst. Jeśli napiszesz cokolwiek "po" owym zacytowaniu nie ma prawa źle wyglądać. Prawdopodobnie kasujesz cześć cytowanego tekstu i wychodzi najłagodniej mówiąc masakrycznie. I szczerze to Jarek EM08 zrobił to sprytnie - nie każdy wie co WTF znaczy a jak sie dowie to i sie uśmiechnie pod nosem - a czytanie zlanego tekstu i domyślanie się co jest cytatem a co nie też nie jest fajne (to też można wrzucić do kategorii "czytanie ze zrozumieniem").

----------


## anisia76

> Myślę, ze nie jest to trudne - po naciżnięciu funkcji "odpowiedz" tekst sie sam wstawia (zreszta co widać na załączonym obrazku powyżej). To że u Ciebie wygląda to jak wygląda wynika tylko i wyłącznie w ingerencji w ten tekst. Jeśli napiszesz cokolwiek "po" owym zacytowaniu nie ma prawa źle wyglądać. Prawdopodobnie kasujesz cześć cytowanego tekstu i wychodzi najłagodniej mówiąc masakrycznie. I szczerze to Jarek EM08 zrobił to sprytnie - nie każdy wie co WTF znaczy a jak sie dowie to i sie uśmiechnie pod nosem - a czytanie zlanego tekstu i domyślanie się co jest cytatem a co nie też nie jest fajne (to też można wrzucić do kategorii "czytanie ze zrozumieniem").


 w życiu nie podejrzewałam ze będzie sie tu toczyła dyskusja tak dalece nie związana  z  białą listą..........
gdybyśmy zwracali uwagę na wszystkie byki językowe, brak interpunkcji oraz inne " kwiatki" pojawiajace się w tekstach innych forumowiczów to dyskusja na temat umiejętności wstawiania cytatów zdominowałaby forum, a moim zdaniem nie o to chodzi.
Proponuję więc  debatę zakończyć :smile: 
Moim zadaniem było ostrzec innych forumowiczów przed działaniami Damiana Jarocia. 
Over and out

----------


## jerzyki

Jeśli już mamy trzymać sie tematu, to cała dyskusja spowodowana jest 3 krotnym powtórzeniem tej informacji - i jest to dobry moment aby przypomnieć zasady używania forum. Jeśli nie potrafisz przyjąć do wiadomości uwag to nic na to nie poradzę. A ten rodzaj problemu co podałaś jakoś mi sie nie wydaje na kwalifikowanie na czarną listę - nie bronię tej osoby (nawet jej nie znam, nie wiem jak wygląda etc) - jak już to żółta kartka. Bo na Białej Liście znajdują sie osoby/firmy szczerze polecane przez sporą grupę osób, które idąc tymi kategoriami nie zasługują na istnienie na tej liście. Nikt nie jest doskonały a chyba miałaś takie wobrażenie, że dzięki tej liście znajdziesz takie osoby. Jednym wykonają pracę dobrze, innym źle. Sam brałem wiele osó z tej listy i o *nikim* nie mogę powiedzieć, że wykonali swoją robotę perfekcyjnie (nawet jeśli prawie peany na ich cześć były na tym forum) - każdy z nich coś spieprzył i trzeba to poprawiać (o ile się da). Wykonują swoją pracę dobrze ale tylko dobrze - są tylko i aż ludźmi i popełniają błedy (z różnych przyczyn - lenistwa, opieprzania sie, niedbalstwa czy też  braku umiejętności).

----------


## anisia76

> Jeśli już mamy trzymać sie tematu, to cała dyskusja spowodowana jest 3 krotnym powtórzeniem tej informacji - i jest to dobry moment aby przypomnieć zasady używania forum. Jeśli nie potrafisz przyjąć do wiadomości uwag to nic na to nie poradzę. A ten rodzaj problemu co podałaś jakoś mi sie nie wydaje na kwalifikowanie na czarną listę - nie bronię tej osoby (nawet jej nie znam, nie wiem jak wygląda etc) - jak już to żółta kartka. Bo na Białej Liście znajdują sie osoby/firmy szczerze polecane przez sporą grupę osób, które idąc tymi kategoriami nie zasługują na istnienie na tej liście. Nikt nie jest doskonały a chyba miałaś takie wobrażenie, że dzięki tej liście znajdziesz takie osoby. Jednym wykonają pracę dobrze, innym źle. Sam brałem wiele osó z tej listy i o *nikim* nie mogę powiedzieć, że wykonali swoją robotę perfekcyjnie (nawet jeśli prawie peany na ich cześć były na tym forum) - każdy z nich coś spieprzył i trzeba to poprawiać (o ile się da). Wykonują swoją pracę dobrze ale tylko dobrze - są tylko i aż ludźmi i popełniają błedy (z różnych przyczyn - lenistwa, opieprzania sie, niedbalstwa czy też  braku umiejętności).



o ile sobie dobrze przypominam nie ma " zółtej listy" , której ideą  byłoby dawanie złótych kartek dla firm. Poza tym , nigdy nie zarzuciłam Jarociowi braku fachowości a  jedynie nieodpowiedzialne, gówniarskie zachowanie typu- podejmowanie się prac, umawianie się na konkretny termin( zważ , ze  przed wejsciem ekipy zamawia się beton, deski szalunkowe, piasek i inne rzeczy , które MUSISZ dograc zanim ekipa wejdzie)  . DAMIAN JAROC TRAFIŁ TU ZA NIE ODBIERANIE TELEFONOW PRZEZ PONAD 2 TYGODNIE, NIE POINFORNMOWANIE MNIE O TYM CO SIE STAŁO ZE WAROWALISMY NA BUDOWIE W UMOWIONYM TERMINIE OD 7 RANO  CZEKAJĄC NA NIEGO!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHOWANIE SIĘ ZA PLECAMI KIERBUDA I PRZEKAZYWANIE PRZEZ NIEGO WIADOMOSCI  JEST ZACHOWANIEM NIEPOWAZNYM I NIKT MOJEGO ZDANIA NA TEN TEMAT NIE ZMIENI

zwaz proszę, ze czesto się zdarza ze ekipy na początku sie starają, wyrabiają sobie markę i ...................na tym się kończy.
Idąc na fali sukcesu stopniowo obniżają standard działania.
A ideą białej listy jest polecanie fachowców rzetelnych, poważnych i odpowiedzialnych.
Zachowanie  Jarocia  w tym wypadku przeczy tym standardom.

Koszt zachowania tego  Pana- miesięczna prawie obsuwa na budowie, mnóstwo nerwów i gorączkowe poszukiwanie nowej ekipy. Kazdy kto buduje wie co to znaczy przed zimą.

dziwi mnie jedynie to ze niby nie znasz tego Pana a go bronisz....................hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........  ...............no comments

----------


## jerzyki

Pozwole sobie jeszcze na jeden komentarz i na tym koniec aby nie zaśmiecać tego forum.

Nie rozumiem Twojej postawy sugerującej, że kierują mną jakieś pobudki a propos bronienia tej osoby - stawianie tezy wraz z wyraźną sugestią co do moich intencji nie jest ładnym zachowaniem. Nie muszę sie tłumaczyć i nie zamierzam - jeśli nie potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem co napisałem powyżej , to powtórzę się, nic na to nie poradzę. 

Niemniej, zamieszczanie na tym forum opinni powinno być po przemyśleniu bo wydaje mi sie, że pisząc te posty byłaś wyraźnie zdenerwowana (chyba po takim czasie nadal jesteś). 

A żeby nie być pustosłowny, to z tej białej listy, na która sie powołujesz  przytoczę jeden przykład - a niejakiego kierbuda, który tak sie składa, że też jest moim kierbudem. I dawniej odebrał wykonanie kominów, które obecnie ciekną (a które zrobiła także polecana na tym forum ekipa Karka Jessy). A teraz komentarz od niego, że błąd wykonania jakoś nie poprawia mojej sytuacji. Jak widzisz z tą rzetelnością, odpowiedzialnościa i sumiennością to dobre hasła marketingowe - ale nie żeby używać ich jako przykładu. Mam jeszcze powymieniać parę tych "ekstra fachowców" z Białej listy, którzy rzekomo są tak profesjonalni? 
Jak sama nie sprawdzisz to nikt Ci nie pomoże - taka  jest smutna prawda. Jak sie łudzisz inaczej to dalsze etapy zweryfikują tą postawę- nie życzę źle (wręcz przeciwnie) ale nie wierzyć nikomu, sprawdzać, pytać, sprawdzać, pytać i tak do upadłego to jest sposób na uniknięcie problemów - a nie legitymizowanie jakości wykonania prac umieszczeniem nazwiska na Białej Liście. 

Ps. I pomimo, wpadek tych ludzi nie sądze, że zasługują na umieszczenie na Czarnej Liście.

----------


## jerzyki

Przy okazji parę komentarzy na ekipy, które u mnie robiły - obecnie jestem na etapie wykończeniówki. Praktycznie nikt nie wykonał swojej roboty bez zarzutów, ale generalnie są to dobrzy fachowcy, słowni, ale trzeba ich kontrolować.  

1. Hydraulik (woda, kanaliza, grzejniki, odpływy) - Stanisław Starski (ale używa raczej imienia Jan)  z Pyzdr, tel. 0 601 076 562. Może szorstki w obyciu ale poczciwy człowiek, doradzi, podpowie, montuje raczej piece na ekogroszki i Vaillanty (z gazowych). 
2. Elektryk - Adam Staszyński, tel. 0 606 483 423. Pomimo naprawdę drobnych błędów dobrze sie z nim współpracowało. Przy okazji warto pokazać plany kanalizacji w mieszkaniu bo z tego też wynikają problemy. Ma dobre ceny w hurtowni, więc można załatwiać przez niego towar. 
3. Tynki zewnętrzne - ekipa p. Rafał, tel. 502 085 459. Generalnie robią ok, szybko i sprawnie ale niestety trzeba sprawdzić każdą scianę (nie wszędzie było dobrze). Trzeba też pilnować grubości tynków na ścianach. Nie oszukują na ilości metrów. 
4. Murarze - ekipa Jarka Jessy, tel. 602682177. Generalnie większych zarzutów nie mam poza kominami, w których źle zrobili zaprawy (zbyt suchą przez co ciekną kominy - wyszło niestety po czasie). Drobnym minusem jest słabsze planowanie zakupów - cześto zgłaszają w trakcie prac aby coś dowieźć kiedy w sumie to jest "na już" potrzebne. Jak nie macie sprawnej i szybkiej hurtowni na podorędziu mogą być obsuwy, 
5. Obróbka blacharska, opierzenia balkonów i tarasów- p. Zbigniew Mamczarz, tel. 697 575 956. Dobrze wykonane, nic nie cieknie. Jego brat robi posadzki - Michał tel. 663 351 7718 (generalnie ok, w jednym miejscu nie było poziomu) - raczej sugeruję wzięcie własnego materiału. 
6. Beton - Stanbud Garby/Swarzędz, tel. 061 817 30 36. Absolutny numer jeden na budowie. Nigdy, przenigdy sie nie spóźnili, zawsze na czas. Pracę oceniam na szóstkę. 
7. Hurtownia Budowlana Bolann z Gniezna (dla tych budujących od wschodniej strony P-nia) i p. Michał Kiełpiński - bardzo dobrze oceniam współpracę, doradzi podpowie, nie wciska kitu. Wiele spraw można załatwić od ręki (jak jest transport oczywiście), tel. 0 605 834 702. 
8. Przyłącza wodne, gazowe, budowa wodociągów - PHU Kolanko, p. Głowacki - tel. 602 334 363. Sprawna ekipa. 
9. Dekpol, dachówka - na czas, dobre ceny, towar niepotłuczony, prosty etc. p. Łukasz Łeszyk tel. 513 207 757. 
10. Pospółka Jerzy Gierdalski - tel. 605 441 491.
11. Armatura (wanny, prysznice etc.) - Santex http://www.santex.waw.pl/. Dobre ceny, na czas. 
12. Płytki (wszelakiego typu) - http://www.swiatplytek.pl z Kielc. Wszystko na czas, nic nie potłuczone, odcienie i kolory płytek ok., ceny ok. 
13. KG, ocieplenia wewnętrzne - p. Rybak (polecany zresztą na forum), tel. 601 981 375. Sprawna i zgrana ekipa, szybko robią. 
14. Szpachle, ocieplenia zewnętrzne (robią też wewnętrzne, KG, malowanie) - ekipa p. Roberta Łęgowskiego z Pyzdr tel. 697 303 820. Sprawnie robią, praca ok.
15. Sprawdzanie zagęszczenia gruntu - p. Witold Szczepanik, tel. 605 552 539 lub 691 771 169. 
16. Kominki - ww.kratki.com. Polski producent dobrych jakościowo kominków (Jedlińsk koło Radomia). Dostawa ok w terminie. 
17. Napęd do bram przesuwanych (głównie firmy NICE) p. Krystian Schmidchen (chyba spod Obornik Wlkp), tel. 501 244 443. Bramy to działalność poboczna, główne zajęcie to ślusarstwo (ale tu nic nie brałem więc nie komentuje). 

W razie pytań prosze pisać na priv. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Hamanu

> Witam i mam pytanie -udało się Tobie kogoś znaleźć. jestem w podobnej sytuacji przed zakupem domu w Poznaniu (stan developerski plus) i chce przed zakupem upewnić się co kupuję. Poszukuję inspektora nadzoru, który sprawdzi i porówna do projektu a także zerknie na dokumenty w trakcie jednej wizyty. Będę wdzięczny za jakieś polecane osoby.


Polecam pana Mariana Racka, biegłego sądowego. Zlecenie było załatwiane za pośrednictwem Polskiego Związku Inżynierów i Techników Budownictwa na Wieniawskiego tel. 61 8536805

----------


## myszonik

To i ja się mogę wreszcie dopisać.
Z całego serca polecam firmę wykonującą nietypowe nadproża do nietypowych w kształcie okien ze specjalnym oprzyrządowaniem do zamontowania w nadprożu "wnętrzności" rolety. 
U mnie zamówienie zrealizowano wręcz ekspresowo. 
http://www.zfe-ziegel.com/

----------


## jjanicka

brak

----------


## rakownia

Witam. Polecam wszystkim potrzebującym dobrego fachowca wod-kan  i co . KRZYSZTOF WACHOWIAK .  To naprawde świetny specjalista, fachowo doradzi i podpowie, zaprojektuje optymalne prowadzenie rur. Solidny i terminowy, chęnie odpowiada na wszelkie pytania każdego dnia i o każdej porze. Miły, wesoły i uczciwy człowiek . Naprawde polecam. 
 jego nr 601082777

----------


## DAMIAN RAKOWNIA

Hej znam  K. Wachowiaka. Jesinia 2009 roku wykonal u mnie instalacje wodno-kanalizacyjna, co , oraz bialy montaz w calym domu. To naprawde solidny i uczciwy fachowiec. Na ustalona godzine przyjechal , zrobil projekt, doradzil gdzie polozyc rury i jakie grzejniki powiesic. A co wazne na miejscu dokonal wyceny. Jezeli ktos poszukuje fachowca w tej dzidzinie to z czystym sumieniem go polecam. Ma bardzo przystepne ceny i terminowo wykonuje powierzone mu zadania. Dodatkowym atutem [wg mnie] jest to ze sam organizuje sobie potrzebny towar, o nic nie trzeba sie martwic. KRZYSZTOF WACHOWIAK NR TEL 601082777

----------


## aadamuss24

> Hej znam  K. Wachowiaka. Jesinia 2009 roku wykonal u mnie instalacje wodno-kanalizacyjna, co , oraz bialy montaz w calym domu. To naprawde solidny i uczciwy fachowiec. Na ustalona godzine przyjechal , zrobil projekt, doradzil gdzie polozyc rury i jakie grzejniki powiesic. A co wazne na miejscu dokonal wyceny. Jezeli ktos poszukuje fachowca w tej dzidzinie to z czystym sumieniem go polecam. Ma bardzo przystepne ceny i terminowo wykonuje powierzone mu zadania. Dodatkowym atutem [wg mnie] jest to ze sam organizuje sobie potrzebny towar, o nic nie trzeba sie martwic. KRZYSZTOF WACHOWIAK NR TEL 601082777


Rozdwojenie jaźni  :smile:

----------


## myszonik

> Rozdwojenie jaźni


Przy czym jedna z nich (ta od caps locka) ma bardziej rozbudowane ego :smile:

----------


## mort

> Przy czym jedna z nich (ta od caps locka) ma bardziej rozbudowane ego


Powiedziałbym nawet, że równie rozbudowane, co pan WACHOWIAK :wink:

----------


## forumuser

Witam,

czy moglibyście polecić instalatora podłogówki, który rozumie czym jest podłogówka wodna zasilana z niskotemperaturowego źródła ciepła i nie boi się instalacji podłogówki w całym domu. Być może ktoś z was robił u siebie taką instalację (będę wdzięczny za wasze wrażenia na priv).
Budowa na wschód od Poznania

----------


## atika

> Witam,
> 
> czy moglibyście polecić instalatora podłogówki, który rozumie czym jest podłogówka wodna zasilana z niskotemperaturowego źródła ciepła i nie boi się instalacji podłogówki w całym domu. Być może ktoś z was robił u siebie taką instalację (będę wdzięczny za wasze wrażenia na priv).
> Budowa na wschód od Poznania


Może lapiej tu niż na priva - więcej osób skorzysta  :wink:

----------


## aadamuss24

Forumuser kiedy chcesz to robić ? bo teraz instalatorzy dobrzy to terminy mają na wiosnę  :sad:  pozdr adam

----------


## forumuser

> Forumuser kiedy chcesz to robić ? bo teraz instalatorzy dobrzy to terminy mają na wiosnę  pozdr adam


 Hej
pewnie jakoś na początek przyszłego roku, czyt. właśnie na wiosnę. Wszystko zależy od tego kiedy (i czy w ogóle w tym roku) uda mi się osiągnąć stan zamknięty. Poza tym muszę najpierw dogadać się z jakimś sensowym elektrykiem, który zrozumie po co i jak zabrać się do instalacji "pseudo-inteligentnej" scentralizowanej w rozdzielni...

W każdym razie za wszelkie namiary z góry dzięki

----------


## wybudowany!!!

Witam.
1.Chcialbym polecic firme budowlana CESAR z Chodziezy,budowala mi dom pod klucz projekt Kwarc firmy IGN.Bardzo solidna i terminowa firma za atrakcyjne pieniadze.tel 721-888-889,
2.Hurtownia MAG-BUD Suchy las, duze rabaty na materialy i terminowosc dostaw.
3.Firma WAAB - konkretna firma, zawsze na czas beton i bardzo atrakcyjna cena ale trzeba sie targowac.
4.Okna z firmy Grazyna w rokietnicy,

pozdrawiam wszystkich budujacych

----------


## michu2233

Witam,

co do ekipy Damiana Jarocia - w tym roku murowali u mnie i podpisuję się rękami i nogami pod pozytywnymi opiniami. Wiadomo, każdej ekipie coś się może przytrafić, u mnie postawili komin 20cm dalej bo pani architekt spieprzyła wymiary, ale to w sumie drobiazg. Murują co do centymetra, jak ma być 159, to jest 159, a nie 160.

----------


## michu2233

K. Wachowiak każdego traktuje jak "kumpla" (cytuję  :wink: ) Robi solidnie, ale radzę sprawdzać ceny. Jak pojechałem do hurtowni z której bierze to nagle się okazało 4 tys. mniej niż zapowiadał  :smile: . Na grzejniki Kermi mówił że ma 35% rabatu, a ja na starcie w łazienka netto dostałem 45%.

----------


## michu2233

Chociaż to biała lista, to chciałbym ostrzec przed ww. osobnikiem, ponieważ wziąłem na niego  namiary z tej właśnie listy. Robi dobre pierwsze wrażenie, ale dalej... jego tynkarze co chwila na coś narzekali, że się nie da itp. Ściana prosta jak linijka, a po tynkach na 2m odchylenie od pionu 1cm (i to z każdej strony ściany w przeciwną stronę!).
Jak mieli otynkować wykusz, to sugerowali przemontowanie okien, żeby im się łatwiej robiło. Ech... jeden raz zawołał: szefie 6-pak piwa się należy, bo udało mu się złapać pion przy wykuszu! A jak sprawdziłem, to pion, był, ale rewizja od rolety już się nie otwierała. Jeden z tynkarzy wywoził euro palety z budowy bez pytania, sam go na tym złapałem.
Na koniec pan Andrzej przez 2 miesiące nie przesyłał rachunku, mimo że obiecał. W trakcie rozmowy telefonicznej oskarżył mnie o kradzież jakiegoś wirnika z agregatu!!!!! Jakaś paranoja. OSTRZEGAM NIE KORZYSTAJCIE Z JEGO USŁUG

----------


## kingvince

witam!!!

czy może mi ktoś polecić fachowca do zrobienia sufitu z płyty gipsowo-kartonowej, jakiegoś sprawdzonego, który zrobi sufit tak aby po pół roku nie okazało się, że zaczna pojawiać się pęknięcia na suficie!!!

z góry dziękuje
pozrawiam

----------


## Anna ML

Witam.
Czy ktoś może mi polecić architekta do adaptacji projektu i geodetę. Najlepiej sprawdzonych  :wink: 
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## Anna ML

A przy okazji - oto efekt dwudniowego przeglądania tego forum. Może się komuś przyda :smile: :

*Wykonawcy i ekipy*

Architekt - adaptacja projektu	 
Natalia	606 870 866

Geodeta	 
Maciej Mądry Bolechówko	602 643 375
Elżbieta Sękowska Jerzykowo	607 118 144
Stanisław Narożny	694 418 236
Mieczysław Gruszecki  z Poznania - dzielnica Świerczewo	507 581 435

Badania geotechniczne 
Wojciech Gruntmejer	61/853 31 72
LA-BUD Witold Szczepaniak	691 771 169, 605 552 539

Firmy budowlane 
Budomal Grodzisk Wlkp.	721 399 912
Mosina-Luboń-Puszczykowo	507 780 381
Mariusz Nadobnik	691 403 633
Red-Bud Andrzej Piotrowski 	515 254 384
Maciej Owsiany Grodzisk Wlkp.	888 431 010
Paweł Jakubowski	603 890 946
BIS-BUD Skoki	695 476 453
Jarosław Błaszczyk	665 998 483
Damian	693 161 889
Jarosław Jessa Czarnków	602 682 177
Damian Jaroć	504 098 468

Dach, dachówka, konstrukcja dachu 
Dek-Tom Tomasz Surowiec	600 278 128
Zbigniew Zandecki - cieśla	509 911 422
Krzysztof	 603 444 434
Andrzej - cieśla	600 238 778
RODACH - od dachówki	510 054 206
Janusz Radziejewski 	509 400 929

Projekt instalacji gazowej 
Mieczysław Górszczyk - inst. wewn.	601 333 903
Leszek Jagłą	501 587 735

Instalacje wod.-kanaliz.	
Krzysztof Wachowiak	601 082 777
Leszek Roth co/wod/kan	606 456 599
Zbigniew x2	504 201 340
Krzysztof okol. Buku	508 126 820
Mariusz co/wod/kan	606 459 892
Zbigniew Dudziński co/wod/kan	504 070 370

Instalacje elektryczne	
?	518 384 452
Woźniak - Luboń	602 118 003
Tomasz Wojciechowski	888 451 025
Hubert Majchrzak (Kicin)	511 317 307
Adam Staszyński	606 483 423
Mikołaj i Jakub Nowak Puszczykowo	609 028 179, 500 462 204
G.Gaworski	667 275 194
Jerzy Bedyński	607 359 689
Krzysztof Kabat	602 736 408
Piotr	605 526 737

Rekuperator
Klimat System Michał Mencel	501 701 418
Stanisław Kowalczyk 	517 597 130

Tynki wewnętrzne
Sławomir Ławniczak gipsowe maszynowe	602 247 801
Zenon	504 762 241
?	698 792 727
Andrzej Lahman	664 702 493
Best-Bud Damian Błażejczak - też wylewki	667 325 723
Osuszanie tynków	509 492 700

Posadzki, wylewki, jastrychy	
Piotr Pęczek	602 409 194
Ignasiak	606 760 295
?	785 980 192
MARKO	61/653 265 65

Płyty KG, szpachlowanie 
Robert Pulchny	664 627 738
Michał	501 519 293
Sebastian Rybak	601 981 375
Rafał Sławiński i Tomasz Walkowiak - też podbitka, dekarstwo, wykończeniówka	605 463 482 i 665 258 012

Wykończenie - kafelki, zabudowy, malowanie 
Tomasz Urbański	510 228 931
Sebastian Kaczmarek	697 156 855
Donard Gajewski - płytkarz	510 111 344, 508 227 507
ocieplanie poddaszy, malowanie	503 350 764
Maciej Łuczkowski + KG, montaż drzwi	501 063 672
Jerzy	513 743 350
Marek Surdyk	501 334 941
Krzysztof Domagalski - płytki	663 718 405
Artur Szczepański - malarz	606 102 256

Ocieplenie budynku, tynki zewnętrzne, elewacja
Andrzej Wróblewski	691 735 340
Tomasz Kurek	604 137 679

Klinkier - elewacje, płoty
Andrzej Klęk	791 845 916


Bramy przesuwne, rolety, automatyka bram garażowych 
AMEX Zenon Czerniawski Gniezno	605 762 475, 61/426 47 85
Plewiska	605 220 772

Schody 
Robert Bocian - Pecna k.Mosiny	509 802 032
stolarnia w Jankowicach	61/814 78 88

Drzwi wewnętrzne 
bracia Łapawa + obłożenie schodów drewnem	609 840 038

Lustra, wklejanie w płytki 
Przeźmierowo	61/814 25 82

Ogrodzenia z siatki i paneli 501 972 240

Kostka brukowa - położenie 
Marcin	608 429 839
?	509 151 474

Kopanie/wiercenie studni 
P.Świdurski - Pobiedziska	602 486 660

Operator koparki 
Stefan Filipiak - Pobiedziska	607 675 923

Mam nadzieję, ze dobrze się wklei  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## michu2233

Hmm co do płytkarza Donarda Gajewskiego - radzę uważać. Pojawił się u mnie z łaską na budowie, pooglądał, powiedział ze za 2 tygodnie prześle wstępną wycenę, o ile będzie mu się chciało przed wakacjami. I od lipca się nie odezwał!!! Wrażenie robi raczej nadętego, za metr bierze 70-100zł + "jego przelicznik za dekory" - jaki - nie powiedział.

Elektrycy Mikołaj i Jakub z Puszczykowa - fajne chłopaki, ale często idą na skróty. Nie wszystko wykonują zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną, zdarza się, że robią byle szybciej i łatwiej. No ale generalnie ceny mają OK i robią szybko. Oceniam ich na 4-.

Artur Ignaszak - posadzki i docieplanie poddasza - potwierdzam wysoką jakość usług. Posadzki zrobili rewelacyjnie, inne ekipy budowlane dopytywały się kto u nas robił, bo sami w chacie chcieliby takie mieć. Poddasze docieplone dokładnie, drobne błędy przy zabudowie geberitów.

Schody z Jankowic - na razie wpłaciłem zaliczkę, całe schody ok. 9 tys., a więc cena bardzo dobra.

----------


## myszonik

Co do Donarda to również ostrzegam.
Ja osobiście do czynienia z nim nie miałam ,ale kiedyś kafelkował kuchnię u mojej siostry. Tzn. miał kafelkować, bo przysłał jakiegoś swojego pracownika - partacza w zastępstwie choć umowa tego nie przewidywała).
Partacz napartaczył, po czym p. Donadr po nim poprawiał, ale trawło to straszliwie długo i wiadomo, że efekt poprawiania nie jest taki jak wykonanie od początku wszystkiego prawidłowo.

----------


## Stanio82

Witam, 

Czy ktos moze polecic w Poznaniu konkretnego inspektora do wykonania ekspertyzy polozenia izolacji?

No i jak juz ten temat sie poruszy, od razu potrzebowalbym solidnego fachowca do zrobienia izolacji tarasow i polozenia plytek. Partacze tak u mnie zrobili izolacje, ze mam teraz wode w domu, wiec potrzebowalbym zerwac plytki, zrobic jeszcze raz izolacje i polozyc kafelki. Miejsce: Poznan
Z gory dzieki
Stanio

----------


## michu2233

Nie wiem czy znajdziesz eksperta konkretnie od izolacji. Czy chodzi o taras na piętrze czy na parterze? Proponowałbym zrobić w ten sposób, że izolacja (np. folia, papa) wchodzi pod opierzenie z blachy. Opierzenie powinno być tak wygięte aby wchodziło w rowek w profilu okna (w moich był specjalny rowek do opierzenia). Moim zdaniem to robota dla dekarzy.

----------


## mikiada

Wszystkim których przeraża budowa i chcą przeżyć ją bezstresowo, bez obaw o wykorzystywanie swojej niewiedzy przez wykonawców polecam bardzo firmę która wybudowała nasz dom - *Alta Investment.* Pan Radek ma anielską cierpliwość tłumacząc zawiłości budowlane i służąc radą, dzięki jego czujności uniknęliśmy wielu błędów. Dysponują świetnymi ekipami murarskimi - aż żal było się z nimi rozstawać. Twardzi w negocjacjach :smile:  ale naprawdę dają później dużo od siebie.. teraz z perspektywy czasu mogę powiedzieć że nie żałujemy. I co nie jest bez znaczenia - przy nich nie czuliśmy się oszukiwani, naprawdę uczciwi, rzetelni i bardzo pomocni ludzie. Tel. *792 336 933*

----------


## Elfir

Koparka/spycharka w okolicach Kórnika  - sołtys z Mieczewa. Pracuje błyskawicznie i bardzo delikatnie operuje sprzętem.
Ma tylko studenckie podejście do czasu i kwadrans akademicki trzeba doliczyć do umówionej godziny  :smile:

----------


## mikiada

Elfir a możesz podać namiary na tego sołtysa i jakie ma stawki - potrzebuję zrobić porządek na działce w kamionkach

----------


## Elfir

Szeroka 22
62-022 Mieczewo

Bodajże: 6813 81 58 - my byliśmy osobiście, więc nie mam nigdzie zapisanego numeru. Sołtys ma firmę usługową.

za 3 godziny roboty  plus dojazd 280 zł.



Teraz bierzemy pospółkę z Krzesin. Nie jest najtaniej bo ze wzgledu na gęstą zabudowę i wąski wjazd na działkę nie możemy zamówić wanny 28 t, tylko małą scanię 16 t. Przy czym "nie najtaniej" nie oznacza "drogo". Po prostu najtańsze są transporty tymi największymi samochodami. W okolicach Kórnika ceny były bardzo zbliżone. Za to Pan kierowca woził na czas, bez poslizgów, aż do nocy. Zadzwonił do żwirowni, by nieco przedłużyli czas otwarcia.

----------


## Paweł i Ewa

Wiem, że sezon na okna pomału się kończy, ale może się komuś przydadzą kolejne namiary:
Z czystym sumieniem gorąco polecam Firmę BEREŹNICKI z Suchego Lasu. Miło, kompetentnie, dobre ceny, solidny i sprawny montaż. Jestem bardzo zadowolony.

----------


## efkawl

Witam wszystkich,

Na wiosnę ruszamy z budową. Poszukuje jednak solidnego kierownika budowy. jesteśmy z Wolsztyna. czy ktoś może zapodac jakies namiary z okolic? W samym Wolsztynie z tego co wiem od znajomych to są pseudokierownicy, którzy tylko biora kasę a nie pojawiaja się w zasadzie wcale na budowie. Będę wdzięczna za jakies info.

----------


## ryz

Poszukuje ekipy do ocieplenia budynku około200 metrów na sierpień 2011. Kogo możecie polecić?

----------


## balcerek

Witam Wszystkich 

Chciałbym polecić firmę okienną Variant z Suchego Lasu, korzystałem kilkakrotnie z ich usług i zawsze byłem zadowolony z jakości samych okien oraz montażu jak również uzyskanej ceny- warunki zapłaty zawsze przy odbiorze lub po montażu.

----------


## Gębal

A ja chciałbym polecić firmę produkującą okna. Sapor z Niepruszewa, okna na profilu veka i naprawdę ładnie zrobione. tel. +48 61 814 00 96.

----------


## mateoosh

> Witam Wszystkich 
> 
> Chciałbym polecić firmę okienną Variant z Suchego Lasu, korzystałem kilkakrotnie z ich usług i zawsze byłem zadowolony z jakości samych okien oraz montażu jak również uzyskanej ceny- warunki zapłaty zawsze przy odbiorze lub po montażu.


rowniez polecam,okna od 1.5 roku absolutnie bezproblemowe.

----------


## amyF

> A ja chciałbym polecić firmę produkującą okna. Sapor z Niepruszewa, okna na profilu veka i naprawdę ładnie zrobione. tel. +48 61 814 00 96.


no własnie - Niepruszewo - tez miałam wycenę z tej firmy - bardzo miła obsługa  :smile: 
ale zdziwiło mnie jedno - robią na profilach veka a okien o wys. 2,3m bez dodatkowej poprzecznej listwy w środku nie chcieli zrobić a oknoplast z krakowa wykonał takie okna...

----------


## 0pałek-ale zmieniony

witam,
doszedłem do wniosku ze skoro się już wykanczam: :smile:   i nadzieje na przeprowadzenie się na kwiecień są to i ja się dołącze z poleceniem kilku firm.
Kilku, dlatego ze z całej plejady " gwiazd" na mojej budowie  reszta nadaje się albo na czarną listę albo do odstrzału. A dodam , ze  dwóch  pateraków brałem właśnie z Białej Listy: :mad: 

więc polecam
1. ABSOLUTNY NR 1 -  PAN ZBYSZKO KONIECZNY - znany wszystkim KIERBUD-  ogromna wiedza i doświadczenie, nie trzeba go wołami ciągnąć żeby sie pojawił na budowie, jak trzeba to zostanie nawet do poźna  :wave:  no i co najważniejsze- zawsze  broni interesu Inwestora-szczególnie jak się budowlańcom wydaje ze mogą wziąc pieniązki za niedokńczony etap.   POLECAM  BEZ WAHANIA  Tel  0604 175 485

2.STANBUD GARBY miła obsługa , beton zawsze na czas , brak problemów z komunikacją, jak jest drobne przesunięcie w transporcie to zawsze dzwonią- poczatkowo zniechęciła mnie mała elastyczność  do dawania rabatów ale potem  nie było problemów. Jak chcecie z nimi negocjować to dopiero jak zobacza ze bierzecie  więcej niż jedną dostawę.     POLECAM-      numer znajdziecie w necie

3.  HURTOWNIA  BUDCHEM w Swarzędzu- nieoceniony Pan MARIUSZ- braliśmy u niech prawie wszystkie materiały i zapewniam ze rzeczywiscie  było taniej niz w innych hurtowniach..czasami duuuuuuuuuuuuuuzo taniej :smile:  numer na stronce Budchemu

4. ELEKTRYK  PAN MICHAŁ -  ekipa z polecenia znajomego,  kilku elektryków , którzy  odeszli z innej firmy i są teraz  kierowani przez  Pana Michała-  młody, fachowy, BEZPROBLEMOWY!  zrobili co mieli zrobić szybko . Troche tańszy niż inne ekipy, na szczescie jakościowo super. A najbardziej zdziwieni bylismy jak się okazało że posprzatali po sobie :big grin: 
fajne też było to , ze  nie było problemu jak instalacja uległa lekkiej modyfikacji w trakcie robót :smile: . firma nie znana na forum-  a szkoda. tel  do  Pana Michała  501 717 243 

czekam  z postem polecającym ekipę od wykończeniówki- na razie wszystko jest ok ale  niech dokończą robotę. 

reszte bym wysłał.................w kosmos

pozdr,

Tomek



5.

----------


## Jarek EM08

nNo to teraz czekamy na wpisy na czarnej liście... Zwłaszcza odnośnie tych znalezionych na białej liście... 

 :bye:

----------


## myszonik

To może i ja dorzucę swoje na razie 3 grosze.
Zdecydowanie polecam:

OKNA - FORPLAST GNIEZNO
Wyśmienita obsługa, fachowe doradztwo, przyjemne rabaty i komfort niemyślenia o zamówieniu tzn. panie pilnowały terminów, uzgodnienia ze mną wszystkiego na czas oraz dopilnowały najdrobniejszych nawet szczegółów.

DACH KONSTRUKCJA I POKRYCIE - DECODACH
http://www.decodach.com.pl/
tanio nie  było, ale pracowali rzetelnie, zgodnie z umową i kierbud był bardzo zadowolony z efektów.
Dekarze uratowali nam życie, gdyż praktycznie na gorąco na miejscu stworzyli konstrukcję dachu po tym jak okazało się, że projektantowi to i owo się w projekcie rozjechało...
Położenie dachówki też bezbłędne, prawie z zegarmistrzowską precyzją.

NIETYPOWE NADPROŻA DO ROLET - ZFE
http://www.zfe-ziegel.com/
Przemiła obsługa, bezproblemowa dostawa przed umówionym terminem, usługa praktycznie ekspresowa, mimo, że na zamówienie i wymiar :smile:

----------


## mate.kocik

Witam wszystkich, jako że jestem świeży na forum. 
Wszystkim budującym serdecznie polecam Pana Jakuba z Poznania. Młody facet ale zna się na rzeczy, ekipy ścigał o najmniejsze niedociągnięcia. Przy budowie naszego domu zajął się niemal wszystkim (od pozwoleń poprzez bezpośrednie sprowadzanie klinkieru z Belgii bo dużo taniej). Pan Jakub nie ma swoich ekip, a jedynie działa z tymi najbardziej doświadczonymi ( dzięki niemu żadna z nich nie okazała się mina...) Ja z żoną nie za bardzo mieliśmy czas na załatwianie tych wszystkich spraw związanych z budową, poza tym nie mieliśmy bladego pojęcia o cały tym skomplikowanym procederze, tak więc z upływem czasu muszę przyznać że była to jak najkorzystniejsza decyzja żeby nawiązać współprace ze SPRAWNA BUDOWA. To co zaoszczędziłem na tańszych kominach pokryło 3/4 gaży tego fachowca :wink:  Tak więc, jeśli ktoś buduje dom to Serdecznie polecam Pana Jakuba z Poznania( proszę powołać się na Pana Mateusza z Przeźmierowa), gdyż ten człowiek żyje budową ( ca najmniej 2 razy w tyg na budowie z moich obserwacji)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

oj, to aj poprosze od razu numer...albo dwa  :big grin:

----------


## tokas

Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy od ułożenia kostki granitowej. Jeżeli posiadacie namiary na sprawdzone w boju firmy ( osoby ) prosze o podanie namiarów.

----------


## mate.kocik

a no tak;p
Pan Jakub 791 405 379 ( powołujcie się na Pana Mateusza)
pozdrawiam

----------


## atika

> oj, to aj poprosze od razu numer...albo dwa





> a no tak;p
> Pan Jakub 791 405 379 ( powołujcie się na Pana Mateusza)
> pozdrawiam


To sobie pogadali....

----------


## myszonik

Zabawne chłopaki. 
Zwłaszcza mate.kocik :smile: 
Panowie tu starzy wyjadacze forumowi się na takie "dyskusje"  nie łapią :smile:

----------


## Gębal

> no własnie - Niepruszewo - tez miałam wycenę z tej firmy - bardzo miła obsługa 
> ale zdziwiło mnie jedno - robią na profilach veka a okien o wys. 2,3m bez dodatkowej poprzecznej listwy w środku nie chcieli zrobić a oknoplast z krakowa wykonał takie okna...


AmyF, nie twierdzę, że zrobią wszystko - nie znam się tak bardzo na oknach, a praktycznie to niewiele sie znam. Po prostu mi zrobli to co chciałem dobrze i naprawdę ładnie to wygląda. Jak się będzie sprawować - to się okaże. Ale tak z własnego doświadczenia - mogę polecić.

----------


## balcerek

Witam

Chciałbym polecić już wcześniej wspominanego Pana Wojciecha Gruntmejera zajmującego się badaniami geotechnicznymi ziemii. Usługa wykonana szybko, fachowo, a wyniki pomiarów szczegółowo wyjaśnione podczas odbioru opracowań, ponadto badzo miła i fachowa obsługa w pełnym zakresie ( pobór prób, opracowanie, kontakt)

Polecam z czystym sumieniem.

pzdr

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Zabawne chłopaki. 
> Zwłaszcza mate.kocik
> Panowie tu starzy wyjadacze forumowi się na takie "dyskusje"  nie łapią


 Sądziłem, że wyczujecie sarkazm  :smile: . jasne ze mate.kocik to Pan jakub  :big grin:

----------


## atika

> Sądziłem, że wyczujecie sarkazm . jasne ze mate.kocik to Pan jakub


No ja żyłam nadzieją, że Twój post był na podpuchę  :wink:

----------


## oliczek

czy i ja mogę prosić o namiary na tego płytkarza?nasz 3 tygodnie przed rozpoczęciem roboty wystawił nas do wiatru

----------


## Jarek EM08

Chciałem tylko przypomnieć, że do podawania takich namiarów mamy temat:

*BIAŁA LISTA SOLIDNYCH - WIELKOPOLSKA

*Wpisujemy tam namiary wraz z numerem kontaktowym aby uniknąć zbędnych pytań na PW. 

A ten Twój adres e-mailowy, który został umieszczony w poście, proponuję usunąć. Boty internetowe tylko czekają na takich "odważnych", żeby później móc im zaserwować świeżą dawkę spamu...

----------


## myszonik

I wszystko jasne :smile:

----------


## Karol56

> Witam.
> 1.Chcialbym polecic firme budowlana CESAR z Chodziezy,budowala mi dom pod klucz projekt Kwarc firmy IGN.Bardzo solidna i terminowa firma za atrakcyjne pieniadze.tel 721-888-889,
> 2.Hurtownia MAG-BUD Suchy las, duze rabaty na materialy i terminowosc dostaw.
> 3.Firma WAAB - konkretna firma, zawsze na czas beton i bardzo atrakcyjna cena ale trzeba sie targowac.
> 4.Okna z firmy Grazyna w rokietnicy,
> 
> pozdrawiam wszystkich budujacych


Ludzie niema co wierzyc temu człowiekowi zostawił moją budowe niedokączonom i uciek jak pies nie jestem pierwszą osobom kturom tak zrobil kto chce to zapraszam do Skurzewa koło Poznania obejzeć jego dzieło tragedie wieniec cały do poprawki zarysowania na bloczkach ludzie nie ufajcie panu Patrykowi

----------


## atika

A kolega *karol* to "po polsku" umie pisać...  
A Tak w sumie to wiesz gdzie się budujesz ?? Bo Skórzewo to akurat przez "ó" a nie "u" się pisze....
Nieładnie, nieładnie....

----------


## mikiada

Z radością zakończyłam etap budowy więc z przyjemnością podzielę się z Wami na fachowców godnych polecenia:

*Dachówka - Pimar*, Szczepankowo - bardzo miła obsługa, dobre ceny, możlwość zwrotu towaru! 

*Cieśla - Wojciech Pawlus* - tel. 695 29 62 91 - pracowity, uczciwy w wycenie :smile:  i przede wszystkim solidny 

*Dekarz - Jarek Jaworski* - tel. 609 116 816 ciężko u niego z terminem, ale dach lepiej powierzyć w dobre ręce, a jak już pojawią się na budowie to robota pali im się w rękach, deszcz nie deszcz ich nie powstrzyma - porządek na budowie  aż wszyscy zazdroszczą :smile:  tempo i solidność, w zdumienie wprawiają wszystkich obróbki blacharskie których dokonali - mistrzostwo świata

*Elektryk - Marek* tel. 608 443 522 - mówi o sobie że otwiera i kończy budowę :smile:  i naprawdę żyję budową, pomaga w wielu innych sprawach np. załatawić papiery w gazowni :smile:  pomaga rozplanować elektrykę (każdego przerażają te decyzje), załatwia tanio materiały - uczciwy,pracowity i  ceny zdroworozsądkowe :smile:  Fachowiec od wszelkich spraw zw. z elektryką - tv, kamery, anteny i takie cuda wianki :smile: 

*Murarze - p. Jarek Błaszczyk*  tel. 665 998 483 - liczna ekipa, szybko się uwijają, pracowici i solidni. Dzięki nim budowa przebiegła bez problemów, porządek na budowie, uczciwi. Wykonali nam też tynki cementowo-wapienne metodą tradycyjną - w niecały tydzień dom wytynkowany i posprzatany z niezwykłą starannością i za przyzwotią cenę. Polecam wszystkim!!

*materiały budowlane BigBud* - Kamionki - dobre ceny :smile:  i miła obsługa

na razie szczęście mi dopisuje w ekipach... poza panem od ocieplenia który sam zorientował się że nie podoła naszym oczekiwaniom i nie pojawił się już więcej - (notabene polecany na białej liście... na razie nie podaję nazwiska, chociaż nie liczę żeby pan się zrehabilitował... )

----------


## mazo

*Mikiada* - szczęściarz z Ciebie - tylko zazdrościć :smile: 

Może ktoś zna dobrą ekipę od ogrodzenia? Panele metalowe plus murek połączony z drewnem?

----------


## rubik

Poszukuję solidnego wykonawcy podjazdu, scieżek wokół domu (granit lub pozbruk) oraz ogrodzenia frontowego. Miejsce budowy: okolice tarnowa podgórnego

Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## kotruski

Witam, 

Wprawdzie dom buduję pod Warszawą, ale  *projektantki wnętrz*  znalazłam w Poznaniu. Generalnie moja opinia o projektantach wnętrz jest następująca: przeważająca większość to miernoty. Pierwotnie nie miałam zamiaru korzystać z projektantów wnętrz. "Sama sobie urządzę" - tak myślałam. Nie dałam rady: dom mam spory, ponad 250 m.kw. z dość nietypowymi rozwiązaniami (antresola w salonie). Projektantki z *ALIA STUDIO http://aliastudio.pl/* bardzo miło mnie zaskoczyły. Dziewczyny są utalentowane, mega kreatywne, pełne pomysłów a przy tym pełen profesjonalizm. Za bardzo uczciwe ceny. Miernoty w tej branży biorą o wiele większe pieniądze i trzepią ciągle te same projekty, które za 5 lat będą odchodzić do lamusa jak niegdyś boazeria i kasetony na sufitach. A dziewczyny są super, bo robią rzeczy piękne, ponadczasowe. Serdecznie polecam!!!

----------


## Paprotnik19

To ja też kogoś polecę.
- Zakończyłem odbiór ocieplenia połaci dachowej i suchej zabudowy płytami kg-poddasze,ścianki,sufity podwieszane.Kamera termowizyjna wykorzystana przy odbiorze nie wykazała zadnych uchybień w jego montażu.Dlatego tez z czystym sumieniem polecam mojego wykonawcę-brałem go z forum-p.Michał tel.501-519-293.Solidna ekipa trzymajaca się ustaleń i nie zaczynająca pracy od śniadania i papierosa.Jedyny minus -dość długi okres oczekiwania na wolny termin.(Chociaż w dzisiejszych czasach to chyba plus anie minus).
-usługi geodezyjne-p.Mariusz Sawicki tel.61-426-79-89.Sprawna i szybka obsługa a przy tym chyba niezbyt wysokie ceny.

----------


## Laschlo

Szukam kogoś sprawdzonego do postawienia ściany z luksferów,o dość skomplikowanym kształcie i sporych rozmiarach (ok.7x6m).Jeżeli kogoś znacie,prosze o info na priv.(oczywiscie oprócz osób zajmujących sie tym sporadycznie np przy zabudowie łazienek).

----------


## Laschlo

> z czystym sumieniem polecam mojego wykonawcę-brałem go z forum-p.Michał tel.501-519-293.Solidna ekipa trzymajaca się ustaleń i nie zaczynająca pracy od śniadania i papierosa.Jedyny minus -dość długi okres oczekiwania na wolny termin.


Moge potwierdzić wykonywał u mnie ocieplenie, suchą zabudowę,sufity wielopoziomowe itd.Minęło 1,5 roku i żadnych pęknięć, rys.(pomimo stropu drewnianego)Też dość długo czekałem,ale warto.

----------


## WojtekCh

Jako, że udało nam się wprowadzić, a jesteśmy zadowoleni z prawie wszystkich naszych wykonawców, przekazuję opinie.

Ocieplenie zew+wew, malowanie - p. Michał (tel. 663 513 131)
Pan Michał rozpoczął od wykonania ocieplenia zewnętrznego wełną, natomiast współpraca była na tyle udana, że docieplił też nam poddasze i wykonał mnóstwo innych prac na etapie wykończeniówki (nida, świetne malowanie z gipsowaniem, mnóstwo innych "drobiazgów"). Możemy go z czystym sumieniem polecić jako wykonawcę, który ma doświadczenie i umiejętności, ale również serce do pracy - dba nie tylko o swój odcinek robót, podpowiada i doradza. Bezproblemowy w dogadaniu się, bardzo solidny w działaniu.

Instalator - p. Mariusz (polecany na forum, tel. 606 459 892)
Spokojny, rozważny wykonawca. Fachowo zaplanował instalację i doradził w wielu sprawach, nie narzucając jednak swojego zdania jako jedynej racji. Podchodzi do współpracy z zaangażowaniem. Lubi opowiedzieć o szczegółach technicznych, czego jedynym mankamentem jest to, że zakłada pewną wiedzę po stronie klienta (w naszym przypadku najczęściej błędnie  :Smile: . Nie wynikły z tego na szczęście większe kłopoty. 

Tynki wewnętrzne (polecani na forum, 698 792 727)
Przyjemni, uśmiechnięci, a przy tym skuteczni fachowcy. Niejeden późniejszy wykonawca przyglądał się i chwalił wykonanie tynków (gipsowe maszynowe). Bardzo przyjemna współpraca. Jedyny drobiazg, który warto zweryfikować - Panowie przy wykańczaniu murłat na ścianie kolankowej użyli styropianu do wyrównania pionu - było to o tyle złym pomysłem, że oparcie na nim konstrukcji skosów byłoby dość ryzykowne, stąd musieliśmy wyrwać styropian i zastąpić go stabilniejszym siporeksem. To jednak detal, w związku z czym polecamy!

----------


## Gośka73Wlkp

To i ja polecę moją ekipę trochę już mieszkam więc sprawdzona  :smile:  robią  głównie środek, ale elewacja również wyszła elegancko solidni , słowni , odporni na bręczacych inwestorów  :wink:  , P. Arkadiusz Chmielewski Międzychód  (odległośc nie jest problemem )  tel. 602335295

----------


## simskor

Witam serdecznie - buduję się w Dąbrówce (mam nadzieje od kwietnia) jestem na etapie wyboru wykonawcy.

1. Poszukuję firmy, która kompleksowo wybuduje stan surowy otwarty - zadaszony
2. Hurtowni, która za darmo zrobi wycenę materiałów budowlanych (mam listę materiałów)

Przeglądając ostatnie strony forum trudno było mi znaleźć te informacje.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mikiada

Polecam firmę Alta Investment - pisałam już o nich na stronie 45. U nas robili bez dachu, bo dekarza miałam swojego. Budują szybko i są uczciwi i rzetelni. Poszczególne etapy prac możesz zobaczyć w moim dzienniku.

----------


## Esiak

hurtownia - Budchem - sprawnie, szybko, dobre ceny, zrobią Tobie wycenę bez problemu

----------


## Egon

*DAMIANEX - Damian Jaroć*
 * Rogoźno, tel. 504 098 468*
  
Szczerze polecam! Budowali u mnie dom od fundamentów. Bardzo dobra ekipa, rekomendowana już wielokrotnie na forum i Białej Liście Wielkopolskiej. Działają profesjonalnie, terminowo, dokładnie według wzorców, jakich można sobie życzyć w naszym budownictwie. 
Oto *FOTKI* z budowy.

----------


## krysztofr14

solidny płytkarz
Krystian Ranoszek ze Suchego Lasu
510 166 534

----------


## Jarek EM08

Witaj saba961

Zapewniam Cię, że pisanie podwójnych, prawie takich samych postów jest zbędne. Jeżeli chcesz coś w swoim poście dopisać lub zmienić, zawsze można go edytować.

Pozdrawiam
 :bye:

----------


## lkk.

Witam,
oto i moj pierwszy wpis na forum  :wink: 

odnosnie fachowców godnych polecenia - pan Wojtysiak ze Śremu (tel. 603651180). Robił w listopadzie 2010 remont naszego mieszkania w Poznaniu - szybko, niezbyt drogo i solidnie. Wiadomo - znalazłoby się kilka drobiazgów, do których możnaby się przyczepić ale sami chyba byliśmy sobie winni nadzorując remont w stopniu absolutnie minimalnym...

OK, teraz czas na czarną listę, tak dla równowagi  :wink:

----------


## atika

Adminku - zrób proszę porządek z Panami (a podejrzewam jedną osobą o rozdwojeniu jaźni), które to wykorzystują to miejsce na jakieś dziwne prywatne kłótnie, lub oczernianie....

----------


## Jarek EM08

Przepraszam, ale czy inni "zaawansowani" forumowicze czytając takie posty jak wyżej odnoszą wrażenie, że piszą je jacyś nawiedzeni fani z kół zbliżonych Radia Maryja, czy tylko ja tak mam?...

 :bye:

----------


## atika

> to nie są prywatne kłótnie tylko przeglądając to forum w poszukiwaniu dobrej firmy budujacej pod klucz natknęłam się o firmie CEZAR i zgadzam się z tym panem karol56 (choć nie grzeszy on ortografią), że to jest niekompetentna firma. czego ostatnio doświadczyłam. Rozumiemy się???


Grzeszenie ortografią to jedno - ale chyba Pan Karol wie w jakiej miejscowości się buduje ?? Bo nawet jej nazwę pisze z błędem, co jest co najmniej dziwne.

A czarna lista na forum jest - wystarczy poszukać.

----------


## atika

> Przepraszam, ale czy inni "zaawansowani" forumowicze czytając takie posty jak wyżej odnoszą wrażenie, że piszą je jacyś nawiedzeni fani z kół zbliżonych Radia Maryja, czy tylko ja tak mam?...


 :wave:

----------


## Jarek EM08

> to nie są prywatne kłótnie tylko przeglądając to forum w poszukiwaniu dobrej firmy budujacej pod klucz natknęłam się o firmie CEZAR i zgadzam się z tym panem karol56 (choć nie grzeszy on ortografią), że to jest niekompetentna firma. czego ostatnio doświadczyłam. Rozumiemy się???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał atika
> 
> 
> ...


Np. za pomocą pana Gugla tak: http://www.google.pl/search?q=czarna+lista+wielkopolska

Wynik wyskakuje na pierwszej pozycji.

----------


## saba961

> Adminku - zrób proszę porządek z Panami (a podejrzewam jedną osobą o rozdwojeniu jaźni) Karol56 i saba961, które to wykorzystują to miejsce na jakieś dziwne prywatne kłótnie, lub oczernianie....


proszę usunąć moją nazwę użytkownika z Pani wiadomości (tj saba961) ! nie życzę sobie takich uwag, nie mam zamiaru rozwodzić się nad tym panem co do jego ortografii nie interesuje mnie to, nie znam go...
choć zgodziłam się z nim co do opinii o w/w firmie. Owszem poszukam tej czarnej listy i tam opiszę ową firmę

----------


## Jacław

Czy ktoś zamawiał stropy w firmie Virgo? Dobra firma?

----------


## Jarek EM08

> proszę usunąć moją nazwę użytkownika z Pani wiadomości (tj saba961) ! nie życzę sobie takich uwag, nie mam zamiaru rozwodzić się nad tym panem co do jego ortografii nie interesuje mnie to, nie znam go...
> choć zgodziłam się z nim co do opinii o w/w firmie. Owszem poszukam tej czarnej listy i tam opiszę ową firmę


Tak, Czarna Lista Wielkopolski będzie najlepszym dla tego miejscem. Przypominam tylko, że na czarnej liście, tak jak na białej obowiązują pewne zasady. Piszemy poprawną polszczyzną, zdania zaczynamy z dużej litery i kończymy je kropkami. W opisie nie dajemy się ponieść emocjom, tak aby nie został on przez innych forumowiczów zinterpretowany jako mętne wyn(at)urzenia fanów z kręgu Maryjnego Radia...

Przy okazji, jak zwykle zachęcam do aktywnego udziału w życiu naszej grupy, bo jak znam innych forumowiczów, pojedyncze wpisy nieznanych nikomu osób, są przyjmowane na FM z bardziej niż lekką podejrzliwością.




> Czy ktoś zamawiał stropy w firmie Virgo? Dobra firma?


Nigdy nie słyszałem o tej firmie, a sam wybierając strop skierowałem się do Muchy i Konbetu. W efekcie końcowym, po odpowiednim przyciśnięciu pań z Konbetu  :cool: , okazały się one dużo bardziej elastyczne cenowo od Muchy i strop zamówiłem właśnie u nich.
Na przyszłość, pytania takiego rodzaju zadajemy raczej na naszej poznańskiej grupie - białą rezerwujemy sobie do raportowania sprawdzonych fachowców (nie mylić z fahofcami)...

 :bye:

----------


## Liliana28

Choć jestem nowa na forum- dla niektórych pewnie mało wiarygodna, ( ale zawsze można zadzwonić, sprawdzić, i sie samemu przekonać) chciałabym polecić kilka naprawdę dobrych firm z którymi miałam styczność i nie tylko ja - ponieważ pytałam kilku osób ( jak wiadomo jedna jaskółka wiosny nie czyni). Jedną z nich jest firma *DACHFOX F.H.U. Pana Jacka Krawczyńskiego z Ninina ( Ryczywół) ( 518 808 707)* zajmujacego się wykonawstwem dachów. Pracuje solidnie , terminowo ( a nawet jak był dzień czy dwa poślizu to dla mnie żaden dramat, bo to co innego jak obiecują zrobić dach w miesiąc a robia dwa miesiące i to z jakimi bólami....), jestem osobą strasznie wymagającą - a z nim nie bylo problemu aby coś zmienić czy zrobić po mojemu- naturalnie zgodnie z techniką budowlaną. Bezproblemowy kontakt, zero zaliczek na przód za niewykonaną jeszcze pracę,( jak to wiekszość firm żąda), darmowa wycena, pracuje dzień po dniu a nie jeżdzi do 5 klientów na raz i u mnie jest co trzeci dzień, a co najważniejsze ceny ma przystępne,  a całą reszte to trzeba sie samemu przekonać.

P.*Grzegorz Aniołek z Obornik 663 652 348* płytki- szybkość i fachowośc to mało powiedziane-bez zastrzeżeń i godny polecenia. łazienka i kuchnia - tylko podziwiać.

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia w budowie i zero stresów i nerwów z wykonawcami.

----------


## myszonik

Ja mogę z całą pewnością polecić firmę od tynków maszynowych cementowo - wapiennych. 

*Tynki Michał Kosmowski 606226183* 

Od razu przyznaję, że u mnie mieli poślizg ze startem o tydzień, głównie z powodu pogody i wynikającej z niej obsuwy na wcześniejszych zleceniach, ale nadrobili pracując gorliwie po wiele godzin i również w soboty. Poza tym do pracy nie mam żadnych zarzutów, tynki wykonane idealnie, posprzątane, kulturalnie i fachowo. '
Kierbud i wykończenowcy podziwiali kunszt tynkarzy.

----------


## atika

> Ja mogę z całą pewnością polecić firmę od tynków maszynowych cementowo - wapiennych. 
> 
> *Tynki Michał Kosmowski 606226183* 
> 
> .


Napisz mi proszę na priva ile wzięli za robotę - ile za m2 materiału i ile robocizny  :wink:

----------


## myszonik

> Napisz mi proszę na priva ile wzięli za robotę - ile za m2 materiału i ile robocizny


Masz wiadomość :smile:

----------


## mazo

A ja radzę z ostrożnością podchodzić do polecanych tu fachowców. Właśnie "podziwiamy" efekty pracy polecanego tu płytkarza pana Tomka...A tak się cieszylismy, że chcociaż jeden fachowiec będzie ok... Jak dotąd nie mogę polecić żadnego, który pojawił się na naszej budowie.

----------


## Esiak

Szukam dobrego architekta (i nie kosmicznie drogiego) do stworzenia projektu indywidualnego... Polecacie kogoś...?

----------


## S_musz

> o ile sobie dobrze przypominam nie ma " zółtej listy" , której ideą  byłoby dawanie złótych kartek dla firm. Poza tym , nigdy nie zarzuciłam Jarociowi braku fachowości a  jedynie nieodpowiedzialne, gówniarskie zachowanie typu- podejmowanie się prac, umawianie się na konkretny termin( zważ , ze  przed wejsciem ekipy zamawia się beton, deski szalunkowe, piasek i inne rzeczy , które MUSISZ dograc zanim ekipa wejdzie)  . DAMIAN JAROC TRAFIŁ TU ZA NIE ODBIERANIE TELEFONOW PRZEZ PONAD 2 TYGODNIE, NIE POINFORNMOWANIE MNIE O TYM CO SIE STAŁO ZE WAROWALISMY NA BUDOWIE W UMOWIONYM TERMINIE OD 7 RANO  CZEKAJĄC NA NIEGO!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHOWANIE SIĘ ZA PLECAMI KIERBUDA I PRZEKAZYWANIE PRZEZ NIEGO WIADOMOSCI  JEST ZACHOWANIEM NIEPOWAZNYM I NIKT MOJEGO ZDANIA NA TEN TEMAT NIE ZMIENI
> 
> zwaz proszę, ze czesto się zdarza ze ekipy na początku sie starają, wyrabiają sobie markę i ...................na tym się kończy.
> Idąc na fali sukcesu stopniowo obniżają standard działania.
> A ideą białej listy jest polecanie fachowców rzetelnych, poważnych i odpowiedzialnych.
> Zachowanie  Jarocia  w tym wypadku przeczy tym standardom.
> 
> Koszt zachowania tego  Pana- miesięczna prawie obsuwa na budowie, mnóstwo nerwów i gorączkowe poszukiwanie nowej ekipy. Kazdy kto buduje wie co to znaczy przed zimą.
> 
> dziwi mnie jedynie to ze niby nie znasz tego Pana a go bronisz....................hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........  ...............no comments


Witam wszystkich.

Ja również miałem podobną sytuację z Damianem Jarociem z firmy DAMIANEX. Człowiek zachowuje się zupełnie nieodpowiedzialnie i niepoważnie. Uzgodniliśmy cenę i termin rozpoczęcia budowy. Miał też podesłać propozycję umowy do podpisania (następnego dnia). Czekałem ponad tydzień i wreszcie zniecierpliwiony zacząłem wydzwaniać i wysyłać smsy.Zero odpowiedzi i oddzwaniania. Raz udało mi się dodzwonić do żony i obiecała że Jaroć oddzwoni, niestety nic z tego. Straciłem prawie miesiąc i muszę szukać nowej ekipy. W sumie po takim traktowaniu klienta to nawet ciesze się, że to nie ta firma będzie budować mój dom. Potwierdza to tylko to co pisał ktoś wcześniej. Jednym słowem Damian Jaroć - DAMIANEX - NIE POLECAM!

----------


## Egon

> Witam wszystkich.
> 
> Ja również miałem podobną sytuację z Damianem Jarociem z firmy DAMIANEX. Człowiek zachowuje się zupełnie nieodpowiedzialnie i niepoważnie. Uzgodniliśmy cenę i termin rozpoczęcia budowy. Miał też podesłać propozycję umowy do podpisania (następnego dnia). Czekałem ponad tydzień i wreszcie zniecierpliwiony zacząłem wydzwaniać i wysyłać smsy.Zero odpowiedzi i oddzwaniania. Raz udało mi się dodzwonić do żony i obiecała że Jaroć oddzwoni, niestety nic z tego. Straciłem prawie miesiąc i muszę szukać nowej ekipy. W sumie po takim traktowaniu klienta to nawet ciesze się, że to nie ta firma będzie budować mój dom. Potwierdza to tylko to co pisał ktoś wcześniej. Jednym słowem Damian Jaroć - DAMIANEX - NIE POLECAM!


Takie komentarze wpisuje się na Czarnej, a nie zaśmieca Białej Listy. 
Tak się składa, że Damian Jaroć budował u mnie dom w zeszłym roku i nie mogę mu nic zarzucić. Umowę podpisaliśmy po krótkich negocjacjach, prace przebiegały sprawnie, rozstaliśmy się w przyjaźni. Nawet gdy okazało się po czasie, że konieczna była korekta otworów okiennych, otynkowanie ściany garażu i poprawka otworu drzwiowego w łazience (moje niedopatrzenie), Pan Damian z ekipą wykonali to ... za darmo. 
I jeszcze taka uwaga. Nikt nie jest doskonały, a czasy takie, że ludzie totalnie zabiegani. Są osoby, którym wydaje się, że budowa ich domu (było nie było ważne wydarzenie dla inwestora) to rarytas, na który czają się ze zniecierpliwieniem zastępy fachowców. Dla nich to tylko kolejna budowa, która - co oczywiste - powinna być dobrze i solidnie wykonana. Ale nic więcej. Podobnie pełno jest budowlańców (vide Czarna Lista), którym wydaje się, że lepszych fachowców od nich nie ma na tych szerokościach geograficznych, nawet jeśli odwalają totalną chałę. Damian Jaroć to porządny, solidny fachowiec, który być może powinien poprawić asertywność. Myślę jednak, że trochę dystansu do siebie nikomu nie zaszkodzi  :wink: , bo wpisywanie złej opinii przez "kilkupostowca" li tylko na podstawie fiaska rozmów przedwstępnych trąca zwykłym pieniactwem.

----------


## S_musz

> Takie komentarze wpisuje się na Czarnej, a nie zaśmieca Białej Listy. 
> Tak się składa, że Damian Jaroć budował u mnie dom w zeszłym roku i nie mogę mu nic zarzucić. Umowę podpisaliśmy po krótkich negocjacjach, prace przebiegały sprawnie, rozstaliśmy się w przyjaźni. Nawet gdy okazało się po czasie, że konieczna była korekta otworów okiennych, otynkowanie ściany garażu i poprawka otworu drzwiowego w łazience (moje niedopatrzenie), Pan Damian z ekipą wykonali to ... za darmo. 
> I jeszcze taka uwaga. Nikt nie jest doskonały, a czasy takie, że ludzie totalnie zabiegani. Są osoby, którym wydaje się, że budowa ich domu (było nie było ważne wydarzenie dla inwestora) to rarytas, na który czają się ze zniecierpliwieniem zastępy fachowców. Dla nich to tylko kolejna budowa, która - co oczywiste - powinna być dobrze i solidnie wykonana. Ale nic więcej. Podobnie pełno jest budowlańców (vide Czarna Lista), którym wydaje się, że lepszych fachowców od nich nie ma na tych szerokościach geograficznych, nawet jeśli odwalają totalną chałę. Damian Jaroć to porządny, solidny fachowiec, który być może powinien poprawić asertywność. Myślę jednak, że trochę dystansu do siebie nikomu nie zaszkodzi , bo wpisywanie złej opinii przez "kilkupostowca" li tylko na podstawie fiaska rozmów przedwstępnych trąca zwykłym pieniactwem.



Drogi Egonie,

Nigdzie nie napisałem, że Damian Jaroć nie jest solidnym fachowcem. Jeżeli przeczytasz mojego posta dokładnie, to stwierdzisz, że napisałem tylko, że jest to osoba na, której słowie nie można polegać. Mam prawo do własnego zdania, ty masz prawo do swojego. Przez tego Pana straciłem mnóstwo czasu i sporo nerwów. Przy poszukiwaniu ekipy kierowałem się m.in. forum muratora i białą listą. Takich osób jak ja jest pewnie więcej, dlatego pozwoliłem sobie zamieścić post potwierdzający opinię innej osoby, tak, aby inne osoby miały z tego pożytek. Ty polecasz tego pana, ja zdecydowanie nie. Nie znając sytuacji wypowiadasz się o fiasku rozmów przedwstępnych, których treści nie znasz. Wybacz ale jako Szanowny Pan "Doświadczony Wielopostowiec" to Ty powinieneś mieć więcej dystansu, a przynajmniej nie podważać opinii, która jest odmienna od Twojej. Wniosek jest taki, że z tą firmą ostrożne. Być może znalazł budowę na której zarobi lepiej, ja to rozumiem, ale zwykła przyzwoitość wymaga poinformowania osoby z którą się już umówił.

----------


## ka_em

Wydaje mi się, że Biała i Czarna lista są po to, by polecać lub odradzać "fachowców" za wykonaną pracę a nie stosunek do klienta.
 Na pewno jest wkurzający fakt, ze traci się jakąś ekipę a przy okazji ma się opóźnienie na budowie. Natomiast na przyszłośc to radzę rozmawiać z kilkoma firmami gdyż właśnie takie zachowania firm (niestety są one dość częste) prowadzą do nieprzyjemnych sytuacji. CO oczywiście nie tłumaczy zachowania Pana Damiana, który sachował sie nie fair.

Pan Damian Jaroć również budował mój dom i z czystym sumieniem mogę go polecić. Zdarzały się małe nieporozumienia oraz sprawa trochę spieprzonego komina :sad:  NAtomiast reakcja była natychmiastowa - poprawiali go w niedzielę, zaraz po naszym telefonie. 

Pan Damian i jego ekipa byli zawsze na czas na budowie, zawsze chętnie robili poprawki i bez problemu wprowadzali nasze zmiany w trakcie prac. Dodatkowo nigdy nie było problemu by zmienić wykonane juz prace - gdyż nierzadko zdarza się,  że dopiero po wybudowaniu można zobaczyć, że warto daną rzecz zmienić.

Za wykonaną pracę mogę śmiało Pana Damiana i jego ekipę polecić.

Acha, do nas zawsze oddzwaniał.

----------


## MarciniNatalia

Witam szukam  firmy do postawienia domu oczywiście od fundamentów stan surowy zamknięty dach dachówka dom w okolicach Poznania kogo polecacie  :smile:

----------


## Jarek EM08

> Witam szukam  firmy do postawienia domu oczywiście od fundamentów stan surowy zamknięty dach dachówka dom w okolicach Poznania kogo polecacie


Tak... Polecanego Damiana Jarocia zdążyliście już poznać. Pozostałe znane ekipy na (pod)poznańskim rynku wraz z opisami są do znalezienia właśnie na tej liście. Proponuję właśnie na niej szukać kontaktów. Materiału do przeglądnięcia jest może dużo, ale moim zdaniem się opłaca zainwestować trochę czasu. Przy okazji znajdziecie namiary na fachowców z innych branży.

 :bye:

----------


## Liliana28

do MarciniNatalia

Witam, ja polecam DACHFOX - ale to odnośnie dachu, firmy do budowy domu zdecydowanie polecić nie mogę - bo zadowolona w 100% nie byłam.
najlepiej znaleść kilka firm i poprosic o wycene robocizny ( to nic nie kosztuje)- jesli zalezy na cenie,  aha...a co do wykonawców ja osobiście jak stawiałam domek to juz po przygodach z murami - firmę od dachu sprawdziłam - podjechałam na budowe, którą kończył p. Krawczyński, zobaczyłam z moim kierownikiem budowy i nie było zadnych zastrzeżen - nieraz te kilka złotych ( choć wiem ze paliwo nie jest za tanie......o zgrozo) warto wydac i zobaczyc jak wygląda praca naszego "przyszłego" wykonawcy..- naprawde warto bo dom buduje sie na lata a nie po to by non stop coś poprawiać i tracić nerwy..p.s. zawsze mogę wysłać zdjęcia na priv.  Powodzenia zyczę.

----------


## rubik

Witam,

Polecałem na tym forum ekipę Pana Tomasza Napierały, który wybudował mój dom od fundamentów po dach. Bardzo ważne w przypadku wykonawcy jest także jego podejście do potencjalnych poprawek.

U mnie zdarzyło się tak, że zastosowany klej systemowy nie chwycił styroduru, pomimo, że producent deklarował, że klej jest do tego przeznaczony (ocieplenie fundamentów). Po zimie siatka z klejem odchodzi. Zadzwoniłem do Pana Tomasza z reklamacją i nie ma żadnych problemów. Przyjadą w ciągu kilku najblizszych dni i na nowo przygotują opaskę na styrodur (tym razem zostanie on dodatkowo zmatowiony).

Dam znać jak poprawka zostanie już wykonana. Wtedy z czystm sumieniem będę mógł stwierdzić z czystym sumieniem, że wykonawca ten jest nie tylko solidny ale także, bezproblemowo wykonuje poprawki w ramach reklamacji.

Pozdrawiam i życze trafnych wyborów

PS. w najbliższym czasie wykonuje ogrodzenie z klinkieru i pozbruk, jeśli wykonawcy się sprawdzą to podzielę się namiarami

----------


## Terry

Bardzo intensywnie szukam ekipy do tynków zewnętrzych i podbitki, proszę dajcie znać jeśli macie sprawdzone firmy. Oprócz tego szukam ziemi do ogrodu w okolicach Czerwonaka. Nie ukrywam że bardzo licżę na Waszą pomoc bo sama już nie wiem gdzie szukać.

----------


## mateoosh

ziemia z Czerwonaka: . Przemek,tel 514 451 255
elewacja: ekipa z gniezna, nie pamietam imienia niestety, tel. 661 718 532

w obu przypadkach mozna sie powołać na Mateusza z Czerwonaka, ktoremu to swiadczyli Ci panowie swoje uslugi.

Jeszcze a propos D.Jarocia. Rowniez u mnie budował dom i jestem naprawde zadowolony. Poprawki (taras, schody wejsciowe, ktore przemarzly) poprawione zostaly w niedziele w naprawde dobrym tempie. 
Jak to powiedzial kierbud (Z.Konieczny), sa ekipy z ktorymi buduje sie przyjemnie i nie trzeba patrzec im na rece, bo znaja sie na robocie. W moich okolicach (Czerwonak) zbudowali pare domow i wszyscy sa zadowoleni.

To moje 0.03 złotego w tej sprawie.

----------


## rubik

> Witam,
> 
> Polecałem na tym forum ekipę Pana Tomasza Napierały, który wybudował mój dom od fundamentów po dach. Bardzo ważne w przypadku wykonawcy jest także jego podejście do potencjalnych poprawek.
> 
> U mnie zdarzyło się tak, że zastosowany klej systemowy nie chwycił styroduru, pomimo, że producent deklarował, że klej jest do tego przeznaczony (ocieplenie fundamentów). Po zimie siatka z klejem odchodzi. Zadzwoniłem do Pana Tomasza z reklamacją i nie ma żadnych problemów. Przyjadą w ciągu kilku najblizszych dni i na nowo przygotują opaskę na styrodur (tym razem zostanie on dodatkowo zmatowiony).
> 
> Dam znać jak poprawka zostanie już wykonana. Wtedy z czystm sumieniem będę mógł stwierdzić z czystym sumieniem, że wykonawca ten jest nie tylko solidny ale także, bezproblemowo wykonuje poprawki w ramach reklamacji.
> 
> Pozdrawiam i życze trafnych wyborów
> ...


Dziś ekipa Pana Tomasza (696 435 559) dokonała poprawek - szybko i sprawnie  :smile:

----------


## ifkaj

> Szukam dobrego architekta (i nie kosmicznie drogiego) do stworzenia projektu indywidualnego... Polecacie kogoś...?


I co nikt nie zna dobrego architekta ?

Też szukam takiego kogoś ...

----------


## mazo

Może Wyspa-Architekci? ich projekt można obejrzeć w moim dzienniku.

----------


## ifkaj

> I co nikt nie zna dobrego architekta ?
> 
> Też szukam takiego kogoś ...


Zapomniałam dopisać,że najlepiej z okolic Poznania,Grodziska Wlkp,Nowego Tomyśla...
Wiem,że troche jest tych architektów,ale szukam sprawdzonego  :smile:

----------


## mazo

Moi są z Poznania.

----------


## Morlena

Czy ktoś mógłby polecić firmę, która wystawia świadectwa energetyczne?

----------


## RomekC

> Czy ktoś mógłby polecić firmę, która wystawia świadectwa energetyczne?


spróbuj 508104409

----------


## ifkaj

> Moi są z Poznania.


Dzięki Mazo :smile: 

Umówiłam się już z nimi i czekam,aż nadejdzie ten Wielki dzień :smile:

----------


## gospie

Polecam p. Michała - u mnie robił: elewacja zewnętrzna  z tynkiem, ocieplenie poddasza, zabudowa z nidy, płytki (łazienka), płot klinkierowy. Złota rączka - solidny, doświadczony fachowiec. Zainteresowanym podaje namiar: 663 513 131

----------


## edi1977

Witam. Chcialem polecic jak kilku moich poprzedników Sebastiana Rybaka. Robił u mnie ocieplenie i zabudowe poddasza. Solidny i uprzejmy. Goraco polecam. Telefon: 601981375.

----------


## Robert&Magda

Poszukujemy ekipę budowlaną na sam początek budowy, czyli do fundamentów itp :smile: . Polecacie kogoś?
Budowa ok. Stęszewa- Strykowo.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## gejzer2011

Witam
Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy budowlanej, godnej polecenia z okolic Obornik Wielkopolskich (powiat obornicki). Budowe planuje z ytonga.

----------


## Liliana28

> Witam
> Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy budowlanej, godnej polecenia z okolic Obornik Wielkopolskich (powiat obornicki). Budowe planuje z ytonga.



Ekipy murarskiej niestety nie znam, ale za firmę dekarską dam sobie obciąć dwie ręce i głowe...wykonywali dachy wielu osobom i nie słyszałam zadnej złej literki (a co dopiero zdania ) o nich. Naprawdę są godni polecenia, i to powtarza każdy komu robili dach. Są z powiatu obornickiego. Własciciel p. Jacek 518 808 707. 
P.S. Rąk, ani głowy do dzisiaj nie straciłam....  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam i życze samych sukcesów.

----------


## Aga&Maciej

A my chcemy polecić ekipę do ocieplenia poddasza,zabudowy z płyt kg,suche tynki,szpachlowanie oraz wszelkiego typu inne prace wykończeniowe: *p. Marcin Szymkowiak tel. 605 410 178*. Sprawna i zgrana ekipa, robią szybko ale bardzo dokładnie. :yes:

----------


## Herman

Szukam dobrej ekipy od tynków zewnętrznych - pow. 200  m kw. ok. Murowanej Gosliny

----------


## ECRU

Witam wszystkich:
u nas wprawdzie nie budowa domu, ale póki co garażu - ale polecić już możemy:
1. Pana Zbyszka Koniecznego - 604 175 485oczywiście kontakt do niego z forum, - podpisujemy się pod wszystkimi pochwałami na jego temat, przesympatyczny, konkretny, zaangażowany w sposób niepojęty przy ilości budów ( ?? pewno coś źle odmieniam) jakie prowadzi, cudowny fachowiec, polecam wszystkim cierpliwie do niego dzwonić - bo nowych telefonów tak od razu nie odbiera - ale jak już podejmie się budowy to jest o każdej porze i swoją pracę robi RZETELNIE! Człowiek do sklonowania!
2. Pana Damiana Jarocia -504 098 468  wprawdzie jakieś zamieszanie zapanowało na forum - jest wiele sprzecznych wpisów, ale ze swojej strony jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z prac Pana Damiana - fachowo, bez kaprysów, bardzo profesjonalnie, fajna, dowcipna ekipa - czasami trudno się dodzwonić - ale też trudno się dziwić - Pan Damian sam pracuje na budowie - nie jest szefem pod krawatem, więc zrozumiałe, że czasami nie może odebrać. U nas było wiele niespodzianek - całkowita wymiana gruntu, jakieś skarby co rusz porośnięte trawką, nietypowa ściana jednowarstwowa- ale garaż na ukończeniu i dajemy duży plus ekipie Pana Damiana.
3. Polecamy hurtownię ZENSOF Z GRUSZCZYNA -  wszystkie zamówienia telefoniczne, płatności bez nerwów, towar na czas, z możliwością oddania tego co zostaje, fachowo i miło. Duży plus. tel. 61- 8187470
4. Beton EKO_ZEK - Pani Agnieszka 667 672477 - towar na czas, zamówienia na telefon, profesjonalnie i miło. Duży plus :smile: 
5. Koparki - prace ziemne - ekipa z czerwonaka 501 674501, ekipa z Wierzonki - 601 746436 - też duże plusy dla obu - wyjmowanie rozjechanego gruzu na głębokości do 3 m lawirując między wątłymi wisienkami  zakończone bez strat. Polecamy!

A poszukujemy:
- ekipę od tynku (elewacja)
- kamieniarza do zrobienia opaski z łupka
- ekipę do tynków maszynowych
- ekipę do posadzek
- jasnowidza - wskazanie jakiejś najbliższej kumulacji.

Pozdrawiamy wszystkich budujących :smile:

----------


## mikiada

elewacja drewniana - właśnie u mnie zrobili, jeszcze kończą taras
Szybko, przystępnie cenowo :smile: .. polecam - http://tomarawa.pl/ p.Tomek tel. 886 075 075
Możesz powołać się na Mikołaja z Kamionek

----------


## Esiak

> Czy ktoś ma godnego zaufania producenta - sprzedawcę okien drewnianych? Okolice Poznania.


 producent okien drewnianych - MS Pomorska Fabryka Okien, dystrybutor - Chempo tel: +48 61 832 24 10

----------


## Esiak

> Dzięki za szybką odpowiedz. Masz może od nich okna? Sprawdzone?


 Moi teściowe mają od nich okna drewniane, już 10 lat i wszystko jest w jak najlepszym porządku...

----------


## gwiezdnik

Jeśli chodzi o okna drewniane - to myślę że mogę polecić firmę Kucz - http://oknakucz.pl/. Rodzinna firma, my wzięliśmy okna dla siebie ale jeszcze nie mieszkamy. Jednak polecili go nam sąsiedzi którzy w ich oknach mieszkają już 5 lat i wszystko z nimi ok... cena była przystępna i fajny gruby profil. Warto porozmawiać. Generalnie są z Chrzypska ale mają też biuro w Poznaniu.

----------


## Herman

> Polecam p. Michała - u mnie robił: elewacja zewnętrzna  z tynkiem, ocieplenie poddasza, zabudowa z nidy, płytki (łazienka), płot klinkierowy. Złota rączka - solidny, doświadczony fachowiec. Zainteresowanym podaje namiar: 663 513 131


mam pytanie czy p. Michał załatwiał dla was tyn z caparola - mam dac zaliczke na towar i mam pewen obawy

----------


## pawelpaco

Polecamy firmę ogólnobudowlaną DACH-BUD pana Marcina Tomaszewskiego - budują z własnych materiałów lub dostarczanych od inwestora - od fundamentów aż po wykończenie domu do zamieszkania. Budują po naprawdę konkurencyjnych cenach - przejrzeliśmy z mężem naprawę dużo ofert firm budowlanych i jak na razie DACH-BUD TO STRZAŁ W dziesiątkę. Budują dla nas w Miękowie koło Czerwonaka - na dzisiaj skończony stan zero- wylane fundamenty- od jutra rosną mury. Wszystkich zainteresowanych zapraszam do obejrzenia postępów robót - na budowie panuje wzorowy porządek - kontakt pod nr tel 504 814 177
Firma jest samowystarczalna - posiadają geodetę,instalatorów- świetni fachowcy - za wykorzystaną wodę i prąd w czasie budowy sami płacą rachunki - pracują od rana do wieczora- jak trzeba! POLECAMY !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Esiak

> Polecamy ekipę budowlaną DACH-BUD pana Marcina Tomaszewskiego - budują z własnych materiałów lub dostarczanych od inwestora - od fundamentów aż po wykończenie domu do zamieszkania. Budują po naprawdę konkurencyjnych cenach - przejrzeliśmy z mężem naprawę dużo ofert firm budowlanych i jak na razie DACH-BUD TO STRZAŁ W dziesiątkę. Budują dla nas w Miękowie koło Czerwonaka - na dzisiaj skończony stan zero- wylane fundamenty- od jutra rosną mury. Wszystkich zainteresowanych zapraszam do obejrzenia postępów robót - na budowie panuje wzorowy porządek - kontakt pod nr tel 504 814 177


 dopiero wylane fundamenty, a Ty już reklamujesz swoją ekipę...? do końca budowy jeszcze trochę Ci pozostało, wtedy będziesz mógł/mogła ocenić ich pracę...
poza tym to Twój pierwszy post i już kogoś zachwalasz....

----------


## Liliana28

Tylko podziwiać pracują od 6 do 20 - maszyny nie ludzie... i pewnie postawią dom w miesiąc.....i sami rachunki płacą...pewnie pracują charytatywnie...i kredyt inwestora spłacają..... brać ich... brać...
pozdrawiam budujących..

----------


## myszonik

też mnie powaliło stwierdzenie o płaconych przez ekipę rachunkach :smile:

----------


## Liliana28

A juz myślałam ze jestem nadwrażliwa.... To było by zbyt piękne gdyby było prawdziwe... :yes: ...  szkoda ze "polecenie" tej firmy brzmi jak własna reklama...i taką chyba jest....
Na dodatek nie wiedziałam ze "trzeba" pracować po 14 godzin na dobe - nadludzie widocznie...... Firma samowystarczalna jak ktoś jest od wszystkiego to wiemy do czego jest.... i te "własne" materiały mnie przeraziły...nie skomentuje dlaczego.. Z reguły firmy usługowe, remontowe nie mają na "magazynie" własnych materiałów (chyba ze są od razu hurtownią)..tylko załatwiają je na potrzeby klienta..i pod klienta...jesli klient tego sobie życzy..( wtedy mamy prawo wyboru z czego chcemy miec cos wykonane a nie z najtańszych materiałów- kasowane jak za droższe).... a nazwa firmy sugeruje ze zajmują sie dachami a nie ogólną budowlanką....jakby mi dekarz miał mury stawiać a murarz dach robić to wolałabym namiot sobie na działce postawić...
Naturalnie każdy ma prawo wyboru wykonawcy, firmy...itd  to wolny kraj... 
Pozdrawiam forumnowiczów....

----------


## pawelpaco

Ludzie - powariowaliście - co z tego, że to mój pierwszy wpis - ale wpis w końcu na BIAŁĄ LISTĘ SOLIDNYCH !!!!!!!  Dlaczego nie opisać ludzi, którzy naprawdę na to zasługują. Nasza budowa rośnie w tempie błyskawicznym - przedtem byliśmy i widzieliśmy trzy inne zakończone domy, zbudowane przez Dach-Bud - tempo i jakość naszej budowy tylko potwierdzają solidność firmy. TYM KTÓRZY SZUKAJĄ EKIPY BUDOWLANEJ RADZĘ SPRAWDZIĆ FAKTY, A NIE SUGEROWAĆ SIĘ ZGRYŹLIWOŚCIAMI PISANYMI POD ADRESEM MOJEGO WPISU.
W firmie pracuję 12 osób - na pewno dekarz nie muruje,ani murarz nie wykonuje dachu - firma ma taką właśnie nazwę, bo wybudować może cały dom od początku do końca - wszystkich niedowiarków zapraszam na budowę .
http://www.budownictwojednorodzinne-poznan.pl/

Na stronie część realizacji wykonanych przez firmę.

----------


## Liliana28

> Ludzie - powariowaliście - co z tego, że to mój pierwszy wpis - ale wpis w końcu na BIAŁĄ LISTĘ SOLIDNYCH !!!!!!!  Dlaczego nie opisać ludzi, którzy naprawdę na to zasługują. Nasza budowa rośnie w tempie błyskawicznym - przedtem byliśmy i widzieliśmy trzy inne zakończone domy, zbudowane przez Dach-Bud - tempo i jakość naszej budowy tylko potwierdzają solidność firmy. TYM KTÓRZY SZUKAJĄ EKIPY BUDOWLANEJ RADZĘ SPRAWDZIĆ FAKTY, A NIE SUGEROWAĆ SIĘ ZGRYŹLIWOŚCIAMI PISANYMI POD ADRESEM MOJEGO WPISU.
> W firmie pracuję 12 osób - na pewno dekarz nie muruje,ani murarz nie wykonuje dachu - firma ma taką właśnie nazwę, bo wybudować może cały dom od początku do końca - wszystkich niedowiarków zapraszam na budowę .
> http://www.budownictwojednorodzinne-poznan.pl/
> 
> Na stronie część realizacji wykonanych przez firmę.


Reklamujesz prawdopodobnie sam własną firme i sie dziwisz ze Ci ludzie nie wierzą. Człowieku nie chwal dnia przed zachodem słońca....- skończ budowe( o ile wogóle takowa istnieje) a potem polecaj, poza tym  co z tego ze byłeś na innych budowach- rozmawiałeś z inwestorami???? i czy oni są zadowoleni z wspólpracy z tą firmą czy nie mają zadnych zastrzeżeń????????bzdury piszesz !daj sobie spokój - nikt nie jest aż tak naiwny... i co z tego ze dokonałeś wpisu na białą listę- jak to jest WŁASNA REKLAMA. Ja nie muszę być zgryzliwa- życie Cie zweryfikuje!!!a propos co ty z tego masz ze wpisujesz firme która podobno rozpoczeła ci budowe????? i podajesz tyle informacji na ich temat????? - jako inwestor rozpoczynający wspołprace???dziwne.. Powinien cie moderator tego portalu zablokowac bo zaśmiecasz niepotrzebnie forum- jak chcesz sie ogłosic, swoją firme - wybierz płatną opcje i nikt nie będzie sie buntował.
A propos sam chyba nie czytasz to co piszesz, a szkoda.
 A co do firmy - to sprzatają, pracują jak maszyny i to jeszcze w ekspresowym czasie, płacą rachunki, zajmują sie "wszystkim" maja towar, normalnie cuda niewidy.... Tylko polecać, polecać i dziekowac Bogu ze są...

----------


## pawelpaco

Liliana28 - może to Tobie inne firmy płacą, żeby podważać wiarygodność innych - żal mi Ciebie, bo chyba na swojej drodze spotykałaś kiepskich fachowców - po ilości postów widać,że też jesteś świeżym forumowiczem i to Ty zaśmiecasz forum swoimi bzdurnymi komentarzami . Z poleceń listy wybraliśmy kierownika budowy ZBYSZKA KONIECZNEGO - współpraca układa się super. Innym normalnym ludziom chcemy pomóc i odwdzięczyć się za ich polecenia, podając namiar na solidną firmę- umowę podpisaliśmy z nią w grudniu zeszłego roku - normalni ludzie rozmawiają ze sobą - stąd tyle informacji - można je potwierdzić - po raz kolejny zapraszam na naszą budowę do MIĘKOWA za Czerwonakiem. I to było na tyle....

----------


## myszonik

pawelpaco
Zrozum jedno użytkownicy tego forum mają zazwyczaj nieco więcej niż 2 latka i nieco więcej niż dwulatek kojarzą... wobec czego tego rodzaju "polecenia" jak Twoje nikogo nie przekonają. 
Myślę, że jeśli tej cudownej firmie nie chcesz robić dalszej antyreklamy zamilcz :smile:

----------


## Liliana28

> Liliana28 - może to Tobie inne firmy płacą, żeby podważać wiarygodność innych - żal mi Ciebie, bo chyba na swojej drodze spotykałaś kiepskich fachowców - po ilości postów widać,że też jesteś świeżym forumowiczem i to Ty zaśmiecasz forum swoimi bzdurnymi komentarzami . Z poleceń listy wybraliśmy kierownika budowy ZBYSZKA KONIECZNEGO - współpraca układa się super. Innym normalnym ludziom chcemy pomóc i odwdzięczyć się za ich polecenia, podając namiar na solidną firmę- umowę podpisaliśmy z nią w grudniu zeszłego roku - normalni ludzie rozmawiają ze sobą - stąd tyle informacji - można je potwierdzić - po raz kolejny zapraszam na naszą budowę do MIĘKOWA za Czerwonakiem. I to było na tyle....


po 1 ty jesteś kiepski i to strasznie..co ma kierownik do wykonawcow...??
po 2 pomozesz sobie - wizytą u lekarza..
po 3 solidna po rozmowach i fundamentach??? chłopie myśl co piszesz!!! to jak smak lizaka przez papierek...

Tu kazdy poleca kazdego, ale po jakiś doswiadczeniach, skończonej robocie,  i wielu innych rzeczach a nie po rozmowie, podpisanej umowie, fundamentach czy innych tego typu bzdurach..!! (lepiej sprawdz czy ci krzywo nie porobili) 

Moze i jestem nowa ale na pewno nie tak perfidna zeby wystawiac i reklamowac własna firme!!!!! człowieku od ogłoszeń i reklamy są gazety, media itp.
Polecasz ?? -  zajmij sie pilnowaniem "własnej" budowy jak ją masz a nie pisaniem na forum o firmie ZANIM CI "DOM" postawią...
Pisz sobie co chcesz i tak inni Cie zweryfikują.
P.S. Mi nie ma kto za co płacic ja firmy nie mam.....a swój żal to sobie schowaj w kieszeń..

----------


## Liliana28

> pawelpaco
> Zrozum jedno użytkownicy tego forum mają zazwyczaj nieco więcej niż 2 latka i nieco więcej niż dwulatek kojarzą... wobec czego tego rodzaju "polecenia" jak Twoje nikogo nie przekonają. 
> Myślę, że jeśli tej cudownej firmie nie chcesz robić dalszej antyreklamy zamilcz



Dziekuje i cieszę się ze nie tylko ja mam takie zdanie.
Pozdrawiam Myszonik...jednak widać że elita( forum) to prawdziwa elita.... :yes:

----------


## zielonkawy

Z producentów stolarki okiennej drewnianej polecam firmę Bracia Nowaccy - naprawdę robią wysokiej jakości okna drewniane. Polecam!

----------


## garczarki

Witam,
 Rozumiem że w necie należy być ostrożnym z przyjmowaniem informacji ale nie dajmy sie zwariować   :wink: 
Polecałam i polecać będę firmę Pana Marcina  i wcale mnie nie dziwi opis ze pracują 14 h . 
Na mojej budowie mieli swoją przyczepę kempingowa w której  spali;  tak więc mieli do wyboru albo pracować albo patrzeć na rosnącą wokoło kukurydze  :wink: 
 SSO osiągnęli w 2 miesiące  - dom ok. 250m2 z dość skomplikowanym dachem.
Nie miałam z firmą Dach - Bud ZADNYCH  problemów . W domu wybudowanym przez wspomnianą firmę mieszkamy od 2 lat 
dla niedowiarków podaje linka na mój blog.
http://garczarki.mojabudowa.pl/

pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

garczarki, a ty tez poczułeś nieodpartą chęć zareklamowania firmy p. marcina pomimo  straconych chwil nad rejestracja na FM?

----------


## Liliana28

Siła wyższa... jak reklamować firmę "cud" to z kilku kont...... a co tam niech wkońcu robote znajdą.... bo widocznie zadnej nie mają a z czegos muszą żyć....Jak to inteligentnie okresliła Myszonik- zamilczcie jak nie chcecie robić dalszej antyreklamy tej firmie....ludzie to nie idioci- swój rozum mają....
P.S. 12 osob spało w przyczepie "kempingowej"...... jezu kolejny cud... jak sie pomieścili?????????
P.S> po 14 godzinach cięzkiej pracy to nawet siły bym nie miała aby na tą kukurydze spojrzec......
Pozdrawiam.  :wink:

----------


## garczarki

> garczarki, a ty tez poczułeś nieodpartą chęć zareklamowania firmy p. marcina pomimo  straconych chwil nad rejestracja na FM?


poczułam, jest to odpowiednie miejsce do umieszczania pozytywnych opini .... :smile:

----------


## garczarki

> Siła wyższa... jak reklamować firmę "cud" to z kilku kont...... a co tam niech wkońcu robote znajdą.... bo widocznie zadnej nie mają a z czegos muszą żyć....Jak to inteligentnie okresliła Myszonik- zamilczcie jak nie chcecie robić dalszej antyreklamy tej firmie....ludzie to nie idioci- swój rozum mają....
> 
> nie znam obecnej sytuacji wspomnianej firmy i być może nie mają pracy , nie wiem choć wątpię .
> Byłabym bardziej ostrożna z podkreślaniem że..."ludzie to nie idioci- swój rozum mają...."
> 
> 
> P.S. 12 osob spało w przyczepie "kempingowej"...... jezu kolejny cud... jak sie pomieścili?????????
> 
> Liliano, w którym miejscu mojego posta wspomniałam o 12 osobach w jednej przyczepie ? nadinterpretacja z zaciśniętymi zębami - wyluzuj bo się wypalisz przed 30stką
> ...


przyda się poćwiczyć czytanie ze zrozumieniem ...

moi drodzy , nie wiem dlaczego polecenia zamieszczone  przeze mnie i koleżankę/kolegę z postów poprzednich tak was bulwersują, myślcie i piszcie co chcecie na szczęście mam dobrze zbudowany dom a być może ktoś z mojej opinii skorzysta

pozdrawiam  serdecznie
monika

----------


## garczarki

errata:
część moich odpowiedzi  umieszczonych  jest w cytowanym poście liliany - przepraszam

----------


## Laschlo

A moze tak zakończyć tą" chyba bezowocna dyskusję"bo jak tak dalej pójdzie to przez najblizsze strony przewijać sie będzie tylko firma dach bud,a tak temat zniknie.

----------


## Liliana28

[QUOTE=garczarki;4780519]przyda się poćwiczyć czytanie ze zrozumieniem ...

moi drodzy , nie wiem dlaczego polecenia zamieszczone  przeze mnie i koleżankę/kolegę z postów poprzednich tak was bulwersują, myślcie i piszcie co chcecie na szczęście mam dobrze zbudowany dom a być może ktoś z mojej opinii skorzysta

pozdrawiam  serdecznie
monika[/QUOTE

*GARCZAKI*
O liczbie ludzi pracujących w tej firmie jest jak to określiłaś w poscie "Twojego kolegi/koleżanki"....skoro czytasz ze zrozumieniem - i popierasz to co on napisał - powinnaś to zauważyc....no coż wzrok z wiekiem sie pogarsza...
Poczułaś chęc zareklamowania tej firmy tak nagle , spontanicznie( po dwóch latach budowy Twojego domu) akurat też wtedy jak pawełpaco to też uczynił....i tak sie przypadkowo wszystko złozyło..... .cuda, same cuda.....

Oczywiście masz prawo do zachwalania sobie kogo tylko chcesz nawet babki z warzywniaka....to wolny kraj.. tak samo ja mam prawo do własnego zdania, a skoro Ty sie tu udzielasz to musisz sie liczyc ze zdaniem innych- więc nie wiem czemu Ty sie tak burzysz?????

P.S. Poleciłaś firmę- ok, to po co jeszcze sie odzywasz?? nie powinno Cie przeciez obchodzic co o tej firmie myslą inni...wiec sie juz nie udzielaj. A ludzie mieli prawo skomentować Twój wpis...Tobie nie powinno robic to róznicy skoro to nie Twoja firma.....

----------


## malenka_ma

> Czy ktoś ma godnego zaufania producenta - sprzedawcę okien drewnianych? Okolice Poznania.


Mogę polecić firmę INSPIRON z Poznania. Firma niewielka, ale rzetelna i uczciwa. Tel. 0 698 033 622.

----------


## Esiak

szukam zdolnego, kumatego, sprawdzonego *instalatora wod-kan-gaz-co*...
najlepiej jakby jeszcze montował vaillanta  :wink: 
jeśli polecacie swojego, dajcie proszę namiar....

----------


## Taaf

> szukam zdolnego, kumatego, sprawdzonego *instalatora wod-kan-gaz-co*...
> najlepiej jakby jeszcze montował vaillanta 
> jeśli polecacie swojego, dajcie proszę namiar....


Widziałem zrobione instalację i mogę polecić Pana Marka Koszuta tel 695 032 146 ( u nie też będzie robił całą instalację ). 
Bardzo konkretny człowiek i szczegółowy, co prawda poleca Vissmann'a, ale montuje również inne piece.

----------


## NACKO

Poszukuję ekipy od zaraz do budowy stanu surowego 116m2 w Poznaniu.Tel.609314551.
Może kogoś polecicie?

----------


## lew 76

klego mogę tobie polecić jedną firmę,zresztą już ja ktoś tutaj polecał,tylko z tym od zaraz to będzie wielki problem

----------


## endru

Polecam Firmę DAMIANEX, której właścicielem jest Pan Damian Jaroć.Pochodzą z Wągrowca i dzieki temu przyjazd na teren budowy skutkuje pracą od świtu do zmierzchu. Trzeba się nieźle uwijać aby zabezpieczyć materiał na roboty. Przy zalewaniu fundamentów pracowało osiem osób i do tego sprzęt budowlany.U mnie robota zakończona .Roboty wykonane bardzo fachowo.Budowanie i wspólpraca z Panem Jarociem była i będzie przyjemnością.Będzie dlatego, ze zamierzam złecić ułożenie kostki brukowej oraz wykonanie płotu. 
Firmę DAMIANEX znalazłem na FORUM MURATORA i po wycenie SSO podpisałem umowę w grudniu ub. roku.
Pracę rozpoczęły się 15 marca br i zakończyły 15-go maja br zgodnie z umową. :big grin:  :yes: 
W tej chwili poszukuję wykonawcy inst. wodnej i ogrzewania. Proszę o namiary, a ja mogę polecić jeszcze cieślę i dekarzy.

----------


## endru

Dokładam pozytywy zarówno dla Pana Zbyszka Koniecznego, który nadzoruje moją budowę w Złotnikach oraz dla Pana Damiana Jarocia wykonacy SSO.
Gratuluję Panu Damianowi za zebranie tak wspaniałych fachowców. Organizacja robót i wykonanie jest na najwyższym poziomie.Trzeba było się mocno napocić aby nadążyć z zaopatrzeniem mat. bud. Budowa etapu SSO skończyła się i dziękuję Panie Damianie za SUPER WYKONANĄ ROBOTĘ. :big grin:

----------


## Esiak

*endru*: powtarzasz się....

----------


## Egon

> Polecam Firmę DAMIANEX, której właścicielem jest Pan Damian Jaroć.Pochodzą z Wągrowca i dzieki temu przyjazd na teren budowy skutkuje pracą od świtu do zmierzchu.


Ekipa jest z Rogoźna, nie z Wągrowca. Pracuje systematycznie i rzetelnie, ale z rozsądkiem, więc nie od świtu do zmierzchu. 
Po co to wazeliniarstwo?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Dostał rabat za peany to pisze  :big grin:

----------


## endru

> Ekipa jest z Rogoźna, nie z Wągrowca. Pracuje systematycznie i rzetelnie, ale z rozsądkiem, więc nie od świtu do zmierzchu. 
> Po co to wazeliniarstwo?


Egon skąd wiesz jak pracowali na mojej budowię? A pracowali od świtu do zmierzchu. W marcu dni są krótkie.

----------


## wodzu1

Witajcie po bardzo dłuuuuuuuugiej przerwie,

Moja budowa dotarła od etapu płytek.... no i kicha. Płytkarze okazali się bracią filozofów lub sa bardzo niesłowni. Miałem już umówione 3 ekipy i zawsze coś się stało - problemy rodzinne, wypadek samchodwy albo po prostu nawiał do Niemiec. Znacie może kogoś kto potrafi położyc włoskie gresy ( w rozumieniu nie boi się)  - 90 m2 podłoga 60x60 i 120x15 i do tego 3 łazeniki (na scianach też gresy na krawędziach szlif 45 st). Razem będzie ok 180 m. robota od sierpnia  (druga połowa)

Za wszelką pomoc z góry dziękuję.

----------


## edi1977

U mnie własnie dzieje się kładzenie płytek - w tym również duzych gresowych płytek. Jestem bardzo zodowolony z wykonawcy. Praca na prawde bardzo staranna, podejscie "z głową". Wykonawca nazywa sie Marek Palacz - tel. 600-387-472. Prace ma u mnie zaplanowana do polowy Sierpnia. Byc moze ma pozniej wolny termin.

----------


## wodzu1

Dzięki Edi. już rozmawiałem i jestem umówiony na spotkanie

----------


## gkeb

Czy ktoś ma sprawdzoną ekipę do budowy domu w systemie Izodom 2000?

----------


## WK.

_p. Świdurski 602486660_
Dokładnie "Studniarstwo" mgr Ryszard Świdurski
http://www.studniarstwo.gos.pl/
Konkurencyjne ceny, doświadczenie w geologii, dodatkowo dar różdżkarza.
Umówiłem się z nim dziś na wykonawstwo, był na działce - będzie wiercił za 3 tygodnie.

----------


## atika

WK - to, że ktoś przyjechał do Ciebie na działkę, to trochę za mało by wpisać osobę na białą listę !!! Może tak najpierw studnia, a później wychwalanie. 
No i jakoś reklamą zaleciało...

----------


## ania_74

Straszny bałagan panuje na tej naszej bialej liscie!
Bezowocne dyskusje i reklamowanie samego siebie przez wykonawców!

Czy ktoś może powywalać ten spam? Jakiś administrator czy ktoś taki....
Czy można to jakoś załatwić?

Ludzie budując swoje domki i tak muszą przeryć się przez olbrzymią ilość informacji w necie i wyłuskać to co dla nich ważne.

A tu kolejna podstrona muratora, jak pole pełne pokrzyw...

----------


## agaclio

Potrzebuję do zrobienia kominka i systemu DGP oraz schody drewniane na beton - mozecie kogoś polecić?


U nas na budowie sprawdził się elektryk, punkty wraz z rozdzielnią (polecany już na tym forum) p. Kabat tel. 602736408 oraz tynki i posadzki p. Michał  606226183 (Kosbud)

----------


## Egon

Elektryk to *Krzysztof Kabat 602 736 408*, był i u mnie - super fachowiec, szczyt rankingu!

----------


## ka_em

Pilnie potrzebuję płytkarza. Zaklepany "fachowiec" nie odbiera telefonu od trzech tygodni a ja stoję z robotą. Czy możecie kogoś polecić?

P.S. Pan Palacz i inni z listy już dawno obdzwonieni.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

pytaj na glazurnicy.pl

----------


## ka_em

Dzieki, zaraz zacznę obdzwaniać.

----------


## Esiak

to ja polecę na początek dwóch wykonawców:
Cieśla: Artur Sudoł 603 97 15 50 - szybko sprawnie, czysto i profesjonalnie wywiązana więźba dachowa
Okna PVC: Robert Wawrzyniak 602 600 580 - okna HeKaPlast na profilu Schuco - montaż profesjonalny, sprawny, czyściutko, dokładnie, a same okna są wspaniałe (do obejrzenia u mnie w dzienniku)

materiały:
Budchem - ściany, chemia, papy, klinkier, kontakt: Mariusz Miazek 61 866 80 10
Konbet: stropy, nadproża
Dach-Bud: dachówka, akcesoria dachowe, okna dachowe
Fischer Centrum - systemy mocowań, kotwienie chemiczne i mechaniczne

----------


## mazo

Z Obornik? widziałam u kogoś te okna - nie wyglądały zbyt dobrze...

----------


## Aaasika

Polecam Joanna Ogierman - ŚWIADECTWA ENERGETYCZNE 509-492-129. Uprawnienia do sporządzania świadectw.

----------


## viking70

Witam

po przerwie w koncu ruszam z budowa znowu i szukam sprawdzonych ekip:

do
1. wylania posadzki na gruncie /calosciowa/ oraz stropie
2. tynkow wew i zew
3 ogolnie prac budowlanych - scianki dzialowe, elektryka etc etc

Okolice Gniezna, Wrzesni, Czerniejewa
Pozdrawiam Rafal

----------


## *agrafka*

Poszukuję solidnej i oczywiście niedrogiej ekipy do ocieplenia i elewacji. Najlepiej jak by miała doświadczenie w elewacjach drewnianych, bo mamy w projekcie kawałek elewacji drewnianej. Chcielibyśmy jeszcze przed głęboką jesienią zamknąć temat.
Oprócz tego szukamy wykonawcy schodów drewnianych (obłożenie betonowych).
Budujemy w Zalasewie.

----------


## irasos

Poszukuję firmy która wybuduje dom do stanu surowego zamkniętego bądz pod klucz.Jeśli ktoś zna taką firmę proszę o polecenie.

----------


## dan3el

mozecie polecic dobra ekipe, ktora wykona ogrodzenie? chodzi o najprostsze i najtansze metalowe przesla (ok. 60-70m).
poszukuje rowniez kogos sprawdzonego i solidnego od schodow. rowniez proste wykonanie, oblozenie deska schodow betonowych.

----------


## ECRU

cześć - na forum były polecane od płotu 3 osoby, które spisałem:

- P. Sławek - 609 532 985
- P. Rafał Gubernat 61 - 870 81 11
- P. Tomasz Białek z Obornik 604 425 505 ( przy nim mam wykrzyknik, więc chyba był wielokrotnie wspominamy).
Sam nie korzystałem, więc nic więcej nie mogę powiedzieć - mam nadzieję, że nie zmienili telefonów - bo spisywałem ich z forum ze 2 lata temu.
Powodzenia

A my wciąż szukamy wykonawcy przyłącza wodnego może ktoś ma kogoś dobrego i z ceną rozsądną?

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Idź do lokalnego zakładu komunalnego, spółki wodnej, czy jak to tam się u ciebie nazywa i wypytaj się (na przykład sekretarki, podczas nieformalnej rozmowy), czy nie zna kogoś kto robi przyłącza. Będziesz miał fachowo, zgodnie z lokalnymi zwyczajami i w miarę tanio. W "moim" zakładzie komunalnym chyba co trzeci pracownik wykonuje po pracy tego typu fuchy. U nas (Swarzędz, Kostrzyn) jeden metr wodociągu kosztuje koło 100zł (materiał i robocizna), a za przyłącze ciągnięte od wodociągu wkopanego w drogę przed działką, życzą sobie 2500zł.

----------


## wrzosennik

Również poszukuję solidnej i rozsądnej pod względem ceny* firmy zajmującej się budową domów. Najlepiej pod klucz.* 

Właśnie nam odpadł jeden wykonawca, kóry okazał się okropnym krętaczem:/
Jesteśmy już zdesperowani, bo sami trochę boimy się rozpoczynać budowę - przecież się nie znamy na tym, a już okrutnie nam się pali, by wystartować w tym roku...
Ech...

----------


## *agrafka*

Podnoszę temat, bo coś nikt się nie odezwał.
Poszukuję solidnej i oczywiście niedrogiej ekipy do ocieplenia i elewacji. Najlepiej jak by miała doświadczenie w elewacjach drewnianych, bo mamy w projekcie kawałek elewacji drewnianej. Chcielibyśmy jeszcze przed głęboką jesienią zamknąć temat.
Oprócz tego szukamy wykonawcy schodów drewnianych (obłożenie betonowych).
Budujemy w Zalasewie.

----------


## lew 76

co do budowania domów,to mogę napisać o jednej firmie choć nie powinienem jako że jestem wykonawcą a nie inwestorem(niestety nie buduję domów)a więc firma o której piszę jest to Paweł Jakubowski ,firma nazywa się buduj z nami,poczytasz o niej na białej liście jak i na jego stronce internetowej,co do terminów nie odpowiem nic ponieważ nie mam pojęcia jakie ma terminy

----------


## wrzosennik

Hmm, niestety okrutnie daleko. Prawdopodobnie powinnam była napisać, ze kogoś z okolic Wielkopolski (Czerwonak) szukam,,,

----------


## Aga&Maciej

Witam,
schody nam wykonał pan Robert Bocian z Mosiny (tel. 509 802 032). Jeden z najbardziej solidnych wykonawców na naszej budowie. Sprawnie, terminowo i cena też ok. Szczerze polecam :smile: 
Ps. można się powołać na budowę w Gruszczynie

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Podnoszę temat, bo coś nikt się nie odezwał.
> Poszukuję solidnej i oczywiście niedrogiej ekipy do ocieplenia i elewacji. Najlepiej jak by miała doświadczenie w elewacjach drewnianych, bo mamy w projekcie kawałek elewacji drewnianej. Chcielibyśmy jeszcze przed głęboką jesienią zamknąć temat.
> Oprócz tego szukamy wykonawcy schodów drewnianych (obłożenie betonowych).
> Budujemy w Zalasewie.


polecam  firmę REMBUD z Pokrzywna. Widziałem ich robotę  na budwie, na której i ja pracuję. 
http://www.ceranka.pl/index.php?opti...d=44&Itemid=37

----------


## Kejti30

ja od elewacji - ocieplenie i tynki też mogę polecić 2 panów z gniezna - ale odległosć nie jest problemem bo ja się buduję w okolicach czerwonaka i chcieli przyjechac, nie wiem jakie mają doświadczenie z drewnem - p.Mariusz 661 718 532

----------


## Maciejk.

Ja z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić pana Michała.Wykonał u mnie sporo solidnej pracy. Docieplił poddasze wraz z zabudową, gipsował, malował, wykończył wnętrze na błysk, zrobił elewacje z podbitką. Pan Michał wykonuje wszystko starannie i dokładnie. Widać, że ma pojęcie o tym co robi. Potrafi doradzić w wielu kwestiach. Jeśli chodzi o zaliczki na towar można mu w 100% zaufać.
Numer kontaktowy- 663513131

----------


## neko

> Ja z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić pana Michała.Wykonał u mnie sporo solidnej pracy. Docieplił poddasze wraz z zabudową, gipsował, malował, wykończył wnętrze na błysk, zrobił elewacje z podbitką. Pan Michał wykonuje wszystko starannie i dokładnie. Widać, że ma pojęcie o tym co robi. Potrafi doradzić w wielu kwestiach. Jeśli chodzi o zaliczki na towar można mu w 100% zaufać.
> Numer kontaktowy- 663513131


W Twoim profilu można wyczytać, że zarejestrowałeś się dopiero wczoraj ("Zarejestrowany 11-10-2011") oraz że budowanie dopiero w planach ("Mój dom:	 kiedyś zbuduję"). Ufam jednak, że to nie autoreklama i miejmy nadzieję, wkrótce pojawi się więcej pozytywnych opinii o Panu Michale, także od wielopostowców. Fachowiec, który wykonuje wszystko starannie i dokładnie, to wszak rzadkość. 

PS. Jeśli chodzi o zaliczki, to u mnie  żaden fachowiec jeszcze o nie nie prosił. Rozliczanie następowało na bieżąco po zakupie materiałów.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

teraz takich Michałów będzie częściej się (sobą) chwaliło bo ziiiima idzie  :smile: .
ps. wszystkie Michały to porządne chłopy  :big grin:

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Z uporem maniaka powtórzę
ten wątek powinien być dostępny dla forumowiczów z określoną minimalną liczbą postów. 10? 20? 30?

_(edit:
a w sumie nie tyle "powtórzę", co "ujawnię", ponieważ taką myśl sfabrykowałem poprzednio we wątku "czarnym")_


Nie wiem, czy mogę już polecić (dach wykonany raptem przed miesiącem, nie przeżył jeszcze zimy), ale rewelacyjnie mi się współpracowało z dekarzem Tomkiem Surowcem. Telefon 600278128. Bardzo solidny, bardzo kontaktowy, kulturalny, sympatyczny i, moim zdaniem, tani.
Namiary miałem z tego forum.

Zdecydowanie najlepsza, z dotychczasowych, ekipa na budowie.

----------


## balcerek

Witam Wszystkich

Chciałbym polecić ekipę murarzy Pana Jarosława Błaszczyka. U nas wczoraj zakończyli stan surowy. Ekapa solidna, staranna jak się umowią na jakiś termin to go dotrzymują. Mózgiem całej opracji jest Pan Jarek i wie co robi, widać że ma doświadczenie i fach w ręku- pokuszę się również o określenie, że jest artystą w swoim fachu, bo nasz projekt miał kilka trudnych elementów, a wykonane zostały super. 

Cenowo też można się porozumieć, płatności tylko po wykonanym etapie!!!!

Polecam z czystym sumieniem nr kontaktowy 665998483

----------


## atika

> Nie wiem, czy mogę już polecić (dach wykonany raptem przed miesiącem, nie przeżył jeszcze zimy), ale rewelacyjnie mi się współpracowało z dekarzem Tomkiem Surowcem. Telefon 600278128. Bardzo solidny, bardzo kontaktowy, kulturalny, sympatyczny i, moim zdaniem, tani.
> Namiary miałem z tego forum.


Ja mogę Go również polecić. stawiał mi dach w poprzednim domu. Ma już 8 lat, więc przeżył niejedną zimę i jest nadal bez zarzutu  :wink:

----------


## Maciejk.

Pan Michał pojawił się już w wcześniejszych postach i z tego co widziałem wszystkie były również pozytywne.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

CÓż za determinacja.   :smile:

----------


## Esiak

polecam firmę od posadzek...
sprawnie, szybko, dokładnie i są przede wszystkim słowni, jak się ustali termin, to są na budowie punktualnie...
zdjęcia wylewek u mnie w dzienniku...
BRUK-BAU Sebastian Zwierzyński 603 609 731

----------


## slawek_x

Witam, chciałbym polecić kilka osób/firm:

1) Kierownik Budowy - znany już *Zbyszko Konieczny*, konkretny człowiek na odpowiednim miejscu, tel *604175485*

2) Murarze - firma budowlana *Jarosława Błaszczyka*, wymurowali Nam sprawnie i starannie dom z silikatów do stanu surowego. Budują według  "nowych technologii" m.in. murowanie na cienką spoinę, kominy systemowe, profesjonalne wykończenie szczytów wraz z ociepleniem. Budują dobrze i tanio, tel. *665998483* 

3) Cieśle/dekarze - firma *Rafała Sobkowiaka*, postawili dach - więźba, deskowanie, pokrycie dachówka i obróbka kominów w przeciągu miesiąca, tel. *505859129*

----------


## Egon

> polecam firmę od posadzek...
> sprawnie, szybko, dokładnie i są przede wszystkim słowni, jak się ustali termin, to są na budowie punktualnie...
> zdjęcia wylewek u mnie w dzienniku...
> BRUK-BAU Sebastian Zwierzyński 603 609 731


Nazwa firmy sugeruje, że kładą również bruk. Kładą?

----------


## Esiak

> Nazwa firmy sugeruje, że kładą również bruk. Kładą?


 kładą...

----------


## neko

> Witam, chciałbym polecić kilka osób/firm: (...)


Mam wrażenie, że wkrótce na Białą Listę będą trafiać fachowcy już za sam fakt, że wykonali swoją robotę.  :wink:   Wymienione cechy to nie są "nowe technologie" tylko standard (choć na marginesie dodam, że jeden znany mi fachowiec od nowoczesnych kominków akumulacyjnych, preferuje staromodne kominy z pełnej cegły, oczywiście dobrze wymurowane i z odpowiednim wkładem). Silikaty muruje się coraz częściej na cienką spoinę, a ocieplenie na ścianach szczytowych robi już chyba każda ekipa (a jeśli nie robi, to KB powinien czuwać).

Odnośnie Twojej rekomendacji i "nowych technologii": gdyby zbudowali dom pasywny i do tego pokazałbyś zdjęcia z kamery termowizyjnej, że nie ma mostków termicznych, to efekt byłby bardziej medialny. Póki co wystarczy, jeśli Twoi tynkarze i posadzkarze wystawią laurkę polecanej ekipie od SSO, że ściany i stropy są proste i równe, wymiary zgodne z projektem, a niezależny inspektor nadzoru potwierdzi, że cała reszta wykonana była zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną. Rozumiem, że takie praktyczne potwierdzenie dobrego wykonania SSO już masz skoro zadałeś sobie trud napisania pierwszego postu na FM ?

----------


## Elfir

KONBET - producent systemów stropowych i wyrobów betonowych.
Jeden z dwóch dostawców na moją budowę z którym współpraca jest prawdziwą przyjemnością. 
Poproszenie o wycenę - żaden problem, od razu mam wycenę kilku różnych rozwiązań na bazie ich produktów.
Dostawa - co do umówionej minuty samochód jest na miejscu
Możliwość negocjacji. Obsługa uprzejma, kompetentna. 

Drugi dostawca to GAB-MAR - producent zbrojeń.
Ma czas dla klienta, wyceni, dowiezie dokładnie na umówioną godzinę, robi dokładnie (kierbud zachwycony), zauważy błąd w projekcie. 

Dlaczego w poznańskich hurtowniach klient detaliczny traktowany jest jak zło konieczne, a 30 km za Poznaniem sytuacja zmienia się diametralnie?

----------


## Gębal

Dopisuję, bo każdemu życzę takiej ekipy  - wykończenia (do stanu deweloperskiego i na gotowo z płytkami itp.) - Krzysiek, tel 500187532. Jest to normalna firma, wystawia normalne faktury i kasuje normalne ceny. Terminowość, solidność i jakość na wysokim poziomie.

----------


## Elfir

Betoniarnia NEKLA (Piotrowscy) - sumienni, na czas i tańsi od Stanbudu w Garbach.

----------


## skorlaje

> Polecamy firmę ogólnobudowlaną DACH-BUD pana Marcina Tomaszewskiego - budują z własnych materiałów lub dostarczanych od inwestora - od fundamentów aż po wykończenie domu do zamieszkania. Budują po naprawdę konkurencyjnych cenach - przejrzeliśmy z mężem naprawę dużo ofert firm budowlanych i jak na razie DACH-BUD TO STRZAŁ W dziesiątkę. Budują dla nas w Miękowie koło Czerwonaka - na dzisiaj skończony stan zero- wylane fundamenty- od jutra rosną mury. Wszystkich zainteresowanych zapraszam do obejrzenia postępów robót - na budowie panuje wzorowy porządek - kontakt pod nr tel 504 814 177
> Firma jest samowystarczalna - posiadają geodetę,instalatorów- świetni fachowcy - za wykorzystaną wodę i prąd w czasie budowy sami płacą rachunki - pracują od rana do wieczora- jak trzeba! POLECAMY !!!!!!!!!!!


tak sobie czytam tę listę (szukam stolarza od kuchni i natrafiłam na polecanego przez Myszonik i Adaimiki i mam zamiar do niego zadzwonić) i natrafiłam na ten wpis - otórz powinnam teraz przerzucić sie na czarną, a nie białą listę!
Firmę Dach-Bud znam, bo buduje dom obok mojego od A do Z. Zależało nam w pewnym momencie na wylaniu tarasów i nasz sąsiad inwestor polecił swojego wykonawcę. Otórz p. Marcin-właściciel może faktycznie jest zorientowany i generlanie roztacza wizję wszechwiedzącego na każdy temat budowlany. Pierwsze wchodząc na naszą budowę skrytykował parę wykonań no ale co zrobić murów burzyc nie będę, tylko dlatego, że p. Marcin wówi, że do d...
Ale ad rem...Taras może i wylany - ale ze spadkiem do domu, a nie od domu - kiedy go laliśmy wodą, żeby nie spękał to jak to odkryliśmy to kazaliśmy poprawić - owszem poprawione, ale wszystko co zostało dolane właśnie się skruszyło i odpadło!
Robił opierzenie tarasów za spadkiem, w taki sposób, że woda spływałaby nie z blachy na blachę, tylko z blachy pod blachę! - 6 tyg. prosiliśmy się, aby poprawił.
Ale najlepsze było z kasą za robotę - obliczył metraż tarasu i mówi, że jako sąsiedzi, to juz mamy taniej i zamiast 250 zł/za m2 policzy 220 zł/m2 wyszło 14 500zł. Ustaliliśmy z mężem, że to mega drogo, bo ten który miał nam to robić(tylko nie miał czasu wtedy kiedy chcieliśmy, a spieszyło nam się) zrobiłby za 10 000. No więc mąż dzwoni i mówi, że sory, ale dla nas za drogo i mamy tylko przeznaczone na to 10 000 i dzięki za fatygę. A on na drugi dzień zadzwonił, że w takim razie za 9 600 zrobi. Zgodziliśmy się...ale strach pomysleć jak naciąga tych, którym buduje całe domy i którzy maja nad tym mniejszą kontrolę ( bo nie kupują sami materiałów, nie obdzwonią 10 betoniarni, żeby najtańszy beton kupić lub 10 dekarzy, aby najlepszego i najtańszego znaleźć - a te rozmowy uszlachetniają i nie raz na ziemię sprowadzają :smile: )))))

Chciałam krócej, ale nie dało rady i jak tylko znajdę tę czarną listę to to przekopiuję.
pozdr.

p.s. a jego "fachowcy" to wyglądają jakby spod ciemnej gwiazdy byli...no i pili - jak wyrywałam chwasty i sikałam Ruondupem to co rusz butekli po wódce z krzaków wyciągałam i osobiście słyszałam jak trykali się "na zdrowie"  - dla mnie to niedopuszczalne!

----------


## myszonik

Wentylacja mechaniczna
http://www.okbudbis.pl/

Naprawdę rzetelni, terminowi, uczciwi i do tego pasjonaci :smile: 
Polecam szczerze.

----------


## skorlaje

Czytała, czytałam...i skończyłam.
Myślałam nad cała naszą budową i z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić:

1) p. Robert Bartosiak 607 165 292 - murarz i cieśla - polecany przez kolejnych naszych znajomych - bardzo sympatyczny, do dogadania, wyhaczy ew. błędy w projekcie i doradzi - starannie przygotowuje kosztorys prac i tego się trzyma, zostawia po sobie porządek; murował nam kominy z cegły - panowie od c.o. zakładając wkład kominowy powiedzieli, że tak równo wymurowanych kominów od środka jeszcze nie widzieli  :smile: , tynkarz i styropianiarze mówili, że ściany prościutkie! 
Więźbę również zrobił super - kładliśmy karpiówkę i dla dekarza było ważne aby było równiutko, bo przy tych dachówkach wszystko wyłazi - nasz dekarz nie miał zastrzeżeń 
2) Tynkarz - p. Cej 512 352 364 - porządny, solidny, uczciwy - kładł nam tynki gipsowe maszynowo - jak przyszedł nasz sąsiad to powiedział, że on by tego nie gipsował tak jest równo  :smile:   zostawił porządek - ci co są po tynkach to wiedzą jaki to syf, tym bardziej, że my byliśmy już po posadzkach

Obydwoje bezkonfliktowi i punktualni i gdzieś spod Poznania, ale nie pamiętam dokładnie skąd.


Poszukuję stolarza do zrobienia kuchni i różnego rodzaju zabudowy - jednego mam z polecenia Mikiada i Myszonik - może jeszcze ktoś jakiegoś poleci!

----------


## Elfir

> Wentylacja mechaniczna
> http://www.okbudbis.pl/
> 
> Naprawdę rzetelni, terminowi, uczciwi i do tego pasjonaci
> Polecam szczerze.



tylko nie odpowiadają na maile  :sad:

----------


## myszonik

> tylko nie odpowiadają na maile


To dzwoń. Naprawdę warto.

----------


## shafran

Witam,

Właśnie zaczyanm remont. Poszukuję informacji  :smile: 
1. Ile kosztuje netto metr położenia deseki litej jesionowej wraz z materiałem, najlepiej materiały firmy BONA. Macie jakieś fajne miejsca gdzie można kupić fajną i niedrogą deskę.
2. Znacie jakiegos solidnego fachowca do położenia desek  :smile: 
3. Poszukuje płytkarza dobrego, obdzwoniłem pare osób  z forum ale zajęci. 
4. Znacie jakieś fajne miejsce gdzie można kupić tanie płytki gresowe włoskie bądz hiszpańskie. 
5. Kogoś dobrego od wykończeniówki, malowanie, plyty gispsowe jakies drobna wykończeniówka.

W zamian polecam super fachowca od ogrodów. Człowiek z pasją i ogromną wiedzą. Nie tylko robi obsadzenia ale też zna się na pielęgnacji ogrodów. Mikołaj Senk 666 994 398, naprawde polecam.

Pozdrawiam

Michał

----------


## lew 76

witam,mam pytanko ,jaki termin by ewentualnie miał być tego remontu?znam paru dobrych wykonawców tylko zawsze pierwsze pytanie brzmi na kiedy

----------


## Elfir

to jest lista polecanych. Tutaj NIE pytamy o ceny, nie szukamy wykonawców. Wyłącznie POLECAMY.
Od szukania i pytań są grupy budujących i odpowiednie działy forum.

----------


## shafran

> witam,mam pytanko ,jaki termin by ewentualnie miał być tego remontu?znam paru dobrych wykonawców tylko zawsze pierwsze pytanie brzmi na kiedy


maj przyszlego roku, wiec jest troche czasu, ale juz szukam, bo na dobrych fachowcow trzeba czekac. 
dzieki

M.

----------


## ertx

Witam,

2. Znacie jakiegos solidnego fachowca do położenia desek  :smile: 
5. Kogoś dobrego od wykończeniówki, malowanie, plyty gispsowe jakies drobna wykończeniówka.

Ad.2
Spokojnie mogę polecić parkieciarza z Poznania, kładł parkiet dębowy u szwagra 3 lata temu wszystko OK, teraz u mnie parkiet olejowany i też wszystko gra. Z terminami gorzej, trzeba czekać, ale jak się uzgodni to już nie przeciąga jak inni.
Maciej 793 441 699

Ad.5
Wykończeniówka robiona u teścia i u mnie, tynki plus zabudowa KG, malowanie. Dobry fachowiec, robi sam ale do rana do wieczora.
Roman 885 832 673

Ktoś może polecić dobrego (i taniego  :smile:  stolarza do kuchni ?

----------


## mateoosh

> Pan Michał pojawił się już w wcześniejszych postach i z tego co widziałem wszystkie były również pozytywne.


A nie wszystkie - u mnie niestety pare rzeczy jest popsutych (glownie plytki na balkonach), choc G-K faktycznie bardzo dobrze.

----------


## mateoosh

> ja od elewacji - ocieplenie i tynki też mogę polecić 2 panów z gniezna - ale odległosć nie jest problemem bo ja się buduję w okolicach czerwonaka i chcieli przyjechac, nie wiem jakie mają doświadczenie z drewnem - p.Mariusz 661 718 532


Podpisuje sie pod powyzszym. Robili mi elewacje w 2009 i jeszcze 3 znajomym. Jestem bardzo zadowolony, znajomi tez. Cena byla przystepna, szybkosc i jakosc jak najbardziej OK. Moj kierbud o ile wiem tez poleca ich innym.

----------


## Rome

Witam

Szukam kierownika budowy okolice Leszna oraz ekipy budującej stan surowy z ytonga.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kilervirago

Witam,a ja do izolacji fundamentow,wylania posadzek oraz ulozenia kanalizacji,wody i co szukam sprawdzonej firmy z okolic Sierakowa,Pniew lub Miedzychodu lub Wronek.

----------


## Elfir

Poszukajcie sobie wykonawców sami. Tutaj się poleca wykonawców a nie szuka! Nie rozbijajcie wątku.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

1. C7 Jacek Roszyk z Lubonia - pracownia projektowa - architekt - robili mi adaptacje + zmiany - solidni, rozsadni, slowni, dokladni i do pogadania - POLECAM
2. GRAD Uslugi Geodezyjne z Poznania - szybciutko, sprawnie, bardzo dobry i szybki kontakt i rzeczowa obsluga - POLECAM
3. Moj Kierownik Budowy - wprawdzie jestesmy na poczatku naszej wspolnej drogi ale juz moge polecic. Jestem bardzo zadowolony z wyboru. - info na priv, chyba ze P. Adam mi klepnie i zgodzi sie abym wkleil numer to wkleje  :smile:  

EDIT:
WKLEJAM: www.adamnowicki.eu  - w razie kontaktu powolywac sie na mnie (zapunktuje u KierBuda :wink: )

----------


## Kwitko

A ja bardzo chciałabym polecić pana dekarza który uratował mój dach po poprzednich baaardzo niesolidnych wykonawcach.
Tak więc do listy solidnych dopisuję Pana Mirosława Buszka (Buszkę?). Naprawdę fachowiec godny polecenia.
Współpracuje ze sprzedawcą pokryć dachowych firmą Dom Bud z Słupcy którą również bardzo polecam! Mają bardzo atrakcyjne ceny, duży asortyment, zawsze można coś wymienić, oddać, dokupić, nie ma problemu z przywiezieniem nawet małej ilości materiału.

----------


## gosia&adam

Witam, jesteśmy na etapie instalacji elektrycznej oraz alarmowej w domku jednorodzinnym. Czy może ktoś polecić sprawdzoną firmę od tych instalacji ? W okolicach Poznania.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Polecam elektryka Krzysztof Drajerczak 601876322. Solidny, słowny, ma uprawnienia.

----------


## olesia

> ...a tutaj sprawdzone solidne firmy godne polecenia


Polecam firmę budowlaną p. W.Walkowiaka z Wągrowca. Solidna, rzetelna i ceny wyważone

----------


## Piwo

Polecam młodego rzetelnego chłopaka, który sprawdził się nie tylko na mojej budowie. 
Jego największą zaletą jest to, że w przeciwieństwie do kilku znanych mi ekip -
- myśli przy pracy o swojej pracy. Potrafi przewidywać. 
Zakres prac jakie realizuje:
- malowanie
- gipsowanie/szpachlowanie
- stawianie ścianek GK
- murowanie ścian wewnętrznych
- kładzenie instalacji elektrycznych
- układanie paneli podłogowych
- prace ogrodowe, w tym układanie kostki betonowej/granitowej
- ocieplanie budynków
- prace porządkowe, w tym mycie okien.
Zakres spory, ale do pełni szczęścia brakowało mi jeszcze umiejętności płytkarza (: 
Fachowiec szczery, słowny i dbający o zadowolenie klienta. Polecam.

Piotr 507 778 917

----------


## greenleaf

Witam, Szulce, czy mozna obejrzeć Twoj dom, by naocznie potwierdzić jakość pracy MAX-BUDu i p. Czyżaka?

----------


## WK.

We wrześniu był i zrobił. Fakt, że w lipcu kiedy o nim pisałem, to było trochę na wyrost. Ale mogę potwierdzić: na początku września był, zrobił i jestem zadowolony, więc z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić.

----------


## natalia_nowicka

Witam wszystkich,
etap budowy - stan surowy otwarty (Swarzędz) chciałam się podzielić obecnymi doswiadczeniami:
- projekt indywidualny (EuroDom ul. Obornicka / Poznań) - zgodny z naszmi oczekiwaniamia - jednak na etepie wykonawczym - zauważyliśmy parę błędów.
- materiały budowlane załatwialiśmy sami - najlepsze ceny - hurtownia Zensof Gruszczyn - po długich negocjacjach ->zaproponowali dobre ceny - dostawy terminowe, bardzo dobra współpraca (polecamy kontakt z Panem Andrzejem) GODNI POLECENIA.
- murarze - sprawdziliśmy 4 firmy z polecenia znajomych - różnice w kosztorysach były ogromne dochodziły do +80% (najniższej ceny) - wybraliśmy ekipę Artura Elińskiego (781 575 561) GODNY POLECENIA - szybko i fachow 
- beton StanBUD Garby - trzeba negocjować
- usługi koparkowe oraz żwir - Antoni Czajka 602-302-982 (radze dopilnowac- zamiast żwiru przywozi -> żwir z gliną)     
- mam już wybrana firme do instalacji woda i gaz - Ryszard Malich 724 872 141 - współpraca juz wcześniej - GODNY POLECENIA - sumiennie, fachowo i dużo doradza.
Teraz w planach dach płaski (styropian+papa) i okna.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## oakstreetbeach

Witam,
Czy ktos moglby polecic dobra ekipe tynkarska lub tynkarza?
Poszukuje ekipy do polozenia tynku sylikonowego lub sylikonowo-sylikatowego.
Dom juz jest ocieplony styropianem. Powierzchnia scian okolo 220m/2.
Z gory dziekuje za pomoc.

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Witam,
> Czy ktos moglby polecic dobra ekipe tynkarska lub tynkarza?
> Poszukuje ekipy do polozenia tynku sylikonowego lub sylikonowo-sylikatowego.
> Dom juz jest ocieplony styropianem. Powierzchnia scian okolo 220m/2.
> Z gory dziekuje za pomoc.


Mogę polecić ekipę Krzysztofa Kłosowskiego 500187532 kładli u mnie tynk silikatowo-silikonowy - robota wykonana bez zastrzeżeń i porządek po sobie zostawili.

----------


## Gosc_gość

To przypominam:
                              Wielkopolska - czarna lista niesolidnych

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-niesolidnych

----------


## greenleaf

Witam, 
my na etapie SSZ polecamy Tectobud - firma p. Mariana Nozynskiego z miejscowości Ostroróg. Kierbud - znany wielu p. Konieczny był z tej ekipy zadowolony. Z Tectobudem zbudowaliśmy do SSO z dachem. Na etap 2 zdecydowalismy sie sami znajdować ekipy bo wycena wydala sie nam i kierbudowi za droga. Zycie pokaże kto miał rację. Kierbud chwalił ekipe ze profesjonalni, znajdowali i poprawiali gdzie się dało błędy architekta. My chwalimy za dobry kontakt, dotrzymanie terminów, ustaleń finansowych i czystość na budowie.

----------


## kitesurf

Witam. Potrzebuję pewnych i sprawdzonych wykonawców na:
- wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperacją
- szambo bezodpływowe
- schody drewniane
- budowę kominka
- tynki zewnętrzne

budowa - Pobiedziska

Z góry dzięki!
Michał

----------


## forumuser

> - schody drewniane


Polecam Roberta Bociana z Pecny k.Mosiny, juz kilka razy na forum wspominanego.



> - budowę kominka


Zależy w jaką technologię celujesz, czy ciepła obudowa czy karton gips.
Jeżeli to pierwsze to u nas robił Arkadiusz Rudny z Poznania, równiez polecam.

Nasza budowa również niedaleko Pobiedzisk, nie było problemów z dojazdem.

----------


## ligus1

Proszę o polecenie dobrej firmy od podwieszanych sufitów z okolic Poznania  :smile:

----------


## greenleaf

Forumowicze, jestem na etapie ocieplania poddasza i dopiero teraz sami kupujemy materialy, bo wczesniej materialy byly z usluga, i mam pytanie.Super Mata Isover 15tka i 18tka oraz pozostale materialy do ocieplenia poddasza - do ktorej hurtowni warto uderzyć? Budowa Kazmierz niedaleko Tarnowa Podgornego czy Szamotuł - zalezy jak komu po drodze  :smile: .

----------


## alina.garstka

Olmag-Bud firma budowlana - Sebsastian Skrobich 790 458 532
4pokoje Stolarstwo - Krzysztof Spychała 605 209 615

----------


## joaz

Witam.A ja troche inaczej bo polecam firmę, której namiary podawałam juz pare lat temu na tym forum.Jednak w tym roku przy okazji przeróbki budynku garazu na biuro, ponownie skorzystałam z ich usług.Ocieplili dach,wykonali suchą zabudowę z płyt gk,Ta sama fachowość i kultura,cena wraz ze szpachlowaniem całosci - w granicach rozsądku.(efekty pracy widze na codzień w domu).Tak więc polecam sucha zabudowa z płyt gk,szpachlowanie,ocieplenie połaci dachowej: pan Michał tel.501-519-293

----------


## Aga&Maciej

Witam,
chciałabym polecić firmę Grzegorza Kowalskiego Bruki Polskie - zrobili nam podjazd z kostki granitowej - solidnie, fachowo a do tego sympatycznie... :yes:  Bardzo rzetelnie zapracowali na ten wpis    http://www.brukipolskie.pl/

----------


## krislord

> Witam, 
>  Kierbud - znany wielu p. Konieczny był z tej ekipy zadowolony. .


Skad masz tego kierownika budowy? Mozesz dac mi namiary na niego?
Szukam dobrego i niedrogiego kierownika budowy.

----------


## Esiak

> Skad masz tego kierownika budowy? Mozesz dac mi namiary na niego?
> Szukam dobrego i niedrogiego kierownika budowy.


mogę polecić swojego: Przemo Jarząbek 602 267 476

----------


## Ezotrap15

> Witam.A ja troche inaczej bo polecam firmę, której namiary podawałam juz pare lat temu na tym forum.Jednak w tym roku przy okazji przeróbki budynku garazu na biuro, ponownie skorzystałam z ich usług.Ocieplili dach,wykonali suchą zabudowę z płyt gk,Ta sama fachowość i kultura,cena wraz ze szpachlowaniem całosci - w granicach rozsądku.(efekty pracy widze na codzień w domu).Tak więc polecam sucha zabudowa z płyt gk,szpachlowanie,ocieplenie połaci dachowej: pan Michał tel.501-519-293


Podepnę się i też ich polecam,(co prawda ktoś już wcześniej ich polecał,ale i tak miałem możliwosc sprawdzenia ich poprzednich prac w realu).Robili u mnie szpachlowanie scian,zadeskowali strych i osadzili schody uchylne,ocieplili poddasze i wykonali jego suchą zabudowę.Oprócz tego zabudowali łazienki pod płytkarzy i wykonali sufity w kuchni i salonie,faktycznie sprawna i solidna ekipa.polecam p.Michał 501-519-293

----------


## BM Kleszczewo

Witajcie.

Poszukuję namiaru na koparkę do usunięcia humusu oraz wykopy pod fundamenty w miejscowości Kleszczewo.
Może też być z okolic : Gowarzewo, Trzek, Markowice, Zimin, Nagradowice, Poklatki, Tanibórz.

Pomóżcie

Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich budowniczych.

----------


## Simpka

Witam wszystkich,

Ja poszukuję Polecanych ekip do dociepleń i elewacji..
 Ktoś pomoże?
okolice rokietnicy

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Esiak

> Witam wszystkich,
> 
> Ja poszukuję Polecanych ekip do dociepleń i elewacji..
>  Ktoś pomoże?
> okolice rokietnicy
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Polecany już przeze mnie na grupie wielkopolskiej: Arek 511 467 524

----------


## Arkadly

No bardzo wiarygodne, jak ktoś z zerowym dorobkiem na forum rejestruje się i od razu zamieszcza reklamę elektryka.

Ale co tam, zanim moderator usunie post reklamowy dołożę reklamę mojego superelektryka:

Krzysztof 609 296 327 
http://elektropoznan.com.pl

PS. Moderator przeniósł mojego posta z wątku, gdzie krytykowałem osobę, która zarejestrowała się tylko po to, aby zareklamować usługi. To tyle celem wyjaśnienia. Ale skoro moderator postanowił przenieść a nie skasować to zostawiam, bo Krzysztof-elektryk rzeczywiście jest dobry...

----------


## mmh

Teraz ta miła część budowy  :smile: 

Osoby, z którymi kontakt był bardzo dobry. Ceny niewygórowane. Fachowość, rzetelność i chęci w doradztwie były dla mnie nieocenione. 

*Murarz Tadeusz Wawrzyniak* - tel. 606839942
Fachowiec w każdym calu, zawsze pod telefonem służący dobrą radą. Terminowy. Ekipy wchodzące po Murarzu chwalące pracę murarską.

*Dekarstwo i ciesielstwo - Roofers Squad - Pan Remigiusz Mastella* - tel. 883987700
Ekipa niezwykle pracowita. Pracująca od 6 do zmroku (przeważnie do godziny 21-22). Dokładność wykonania i fachowość. Terminowość.

*Przyłącze wodne - Hydromedia - Pan Piotr - www.przylaczawody.pl*
Bardzo miły kontakt, terminowość i atrakcyjne ceny. Dodatkowo wykonanie projektu oraz uzgodnień. 
Niestety do wykonywania pozostałych przyłączy nie udało mi się znaleźć równie dobrych fachowców.

----------


## Simpka

> Polecany już przeze mnie na grupie wielkopolskiej: Arek 511 467 524


No i okazuje się że i ja również polecę P. Arka  :smile: 

Esiak polecił, mąż zadzwonił, umówiliśmy się  i już  po robocie.
Ostatnia ekipa na Naszej budowie zostawiła po sobie najlepsze wrażenie :smile: 
Porządnie czysto i profesjonalnie. A i przede wszystkim MIŁO!
Również polecam z czystym sumieniem!!

----------


## Anka maciek

polecam:

----------


## D_B

> Szukałem opinii o tych oknach, bo gdzieś widziałem że ktoś polecał. Zadzwoniłem do nich i zaprosili mnie na wystawkę. Można będzie tam zobaczyc ich okna. Jestem ciekaw, co zastanę na miejscu.


Salon w Niepruszewie podobnie jak u konkurencji np. z oknoplastu z góreckiej lub poznańskiej: po jednym oknie w każdym profilu plus rolety plus HST, warto się umówić szczególnie w sobotę bo zdarza się że trzeba poczekać na wolnego sprzedawcę.

Mam już zamontowane okna Sapor, generalnie ok. Zaleta to fakt, że to producent. Na montaż do mnie przyjechały 2 ekipy (chyba 8 osób) w czasie montażu uszkodzili jeden z profili, więc spakowali całe okno zawieźli do fabryki i jeszcze tego samego dnia przywieźli i zamontowali okno z nowym profilem - szybko i sprawnie.

----------


## BM Kleszczewo

Szukam cieślę i dekarza do położenia kompleksowo dachu ( wieźba + dachówka)
Okolice Kleszczewa k/ Kórnika, Gowarzewa

----------


## dominmax

Krzysztof Wachowiak - instalacje w miedzi no i kanaliza wiadomo... - 601 082 777.
Skończył u mnie z miesiąc temu i wszystko elegancko śmiga.
Sprawnie i cena nie z księżyca. Jak się umówi - tak przyjedzie. Polecam.

----------


## Cisol

Witam
dom juz z dachem ale z czystym sumieniem moge polecic murarzy Pana Jarka Błaszczyka ---> http://www.jarekblaszczyk.cba.pl
 sa z Gostynia ale robia w calej wlkp
pracuja w ok 8 poki widno, robia szybko, solidnie i bardzo fachowo, zgodnie ze sztuka murarska - a co najwazniejsze buduja razem z ww. szefem!!! ktory dodatkowo mysli na budowie
u mnie tempo robot bylo  niesamowite (nie nadazalem z dostawa materialow) zaczalem 23 wrzesnia (bylo pole) a 1 listopada byl juz zrobiony caly dom (135m2) wraz ze stropem, kominami, szczytami i sciankami wewnetrznymi...
zostawiaja porzadek (lacznie z zamiataniem...!) 
i co najwazniejsze UCZCIWI !!! nie trzeba kontrolowac ale fajnie przyjechac raz na jakis czas na budowe i zobaczyc to tempo prac...robia tez tynki (RECZNIE!), gladzie i ocieplenie

kierbud to Zbyszek Konieczny - pozostaje mi tylko potwierdzic sławę idaca za tym czlowiekiem  :Smile: ))

----------


## hokejgk1

CZY KTOŚ MIAŁ DOCZYNIENIA Z:
*CIEŚLA DEKARZ:*
*WŁAD - DACH* - Niepruszewo 
Ul. Poznańska 6
64-320 Buk

*BUDOWA DOMU:*
KRZYŻANEK ROBERT (okolice NOWEGO TOMYŚLA - PAPROĆ)
TEl. 639-625-344

POSZUKUJE DO BUDOWY DOMU i DACHU:
OKOLICE: NOWY TOMYŚL, OPALENICA, GRODZISK WLKP.

----------


## kilervirago

Jeśli chcesz to mam bardzo dobre doświadczenie z dekarzem z Pniew i cieślą z okolic Sierakowa.  Napiszę namiary na priv ...

----------


## polip

Poszukuje blacharza do obróbki trzech balkonów. Jeżeli ktoś ma jakieś namiary na sprawdzonego człowieka to prosze o pomoc. Okolicę Dopiewa

----------


## mikiada

> Witam
> dom juz z dachem ale z czystym sumieniem moge polecic murarzy Pana Jarka Błaszczyka ---> http://www.jarekblaszczyk.cba.pl
> kierbud to Zbyszek Konieczny - pozostaje mi tylko potwierdzic sławę idaca za tym czlowiekiem ))


Mieliśmy tą samą ekipę i kierbuda - potwierdzam są REWELACYJNI!! Dzięki nim  budowa domu wydaje mi się pestką.. dom mamy solidnie zbudowany.

----------


## rafal_xl

Witam, 

czy ktoś z Was korzystał ostatnio z usług Pana Roberta Bociana z Pecny - wykonuje on schody drewniane.

Może macie i możecie polecić jakiś sprawdzonych wykonawców?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Esiak

> Witam, 
> 
> czy ktoś z Was korzystał ostatnio z usług Pana Roberta Bociana z Pecny - wykonuje on schody drewniane.
> 
> Może macie i możecie polecić jakiś sprawdzonych wykonawców?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


My korzystaliśmy z usług p. Bociana...
jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni, solidny, rzetelny wykonawca...
no i piękne schody robi...
nasze są do obejrzenia w dzienniku

----------


## BM Kleszczewo

Witajcie.

Czy ktoś tu zagląda z wielkopolan, którzy maja pompę ciepła z kolektorem pionowym ?
Szukam dokłanie konkretnej firmy do wykonania odwiertu 120 m w dół pod założenie sondy.

PZDR

----------


## gwiezdnik

hej

Pan Michał - 663513131, niestety nazwiska nie znam.
Znalazłem go tutaj, na forum.
Jak dla mnie - facet bardzo w porządku. Może ma mały kłopot z układaniem terminów. Jeśli się wcześniej ustali to nie maluje trawy na zielono. Robi porządnie, podpowie, bardzo uczciwy (przez miesiąc był sam w domu kiedy już mieszkałem robiąc wykończenie poddasza). Robiłem z nim ocieplenie styro 24cm - wcześniej pogryzłem się z dwoma inntymi "firmami" które nie robiły dokładnie, Pan Michał robił akceptowalnie. Robił też poddasze, w tym sezonie z Nim będę robił elewację, podbitkę, opaskę. Tak więc bardzo polecam. Najważniejsze że nie maluje trawy na zielono - można z nim konkretnie ustalić jakość. Z góry powie że żądana jakość pracy może być trudna do osiągniecia, pokaże dlaczego, uzmysłowi problem i wtedy zada swoje magiczne "Rozumie pan?" - nie jest gołosłowny. I wtedy dochodzi się do porozumienia, kompromisu. Sam mówi że on może siedzieć przy tym i rok - ale że to dla mojej kieszeni nie jest warte. Naprawdę bardzo polecam. No i pilnować terminów - z tym jedynie może być kłopot. Wziąć pod uwage że może być ślizg z wystartowaniem. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## kitesurf

Witam. Szukam wykonawcy płyty fundamentowej. Projekt i materiał mam własny. Tylko sprawdzonych wykonawców. Możeci mi kogoś polecić?

----------


## Elfir

wątek z ogłoszeniami jest w innym dziale.

----------


## tomkrzysiek

> Mieliśmy tą samą ekipę i kierbuda - potwierdzam są REWELACYJNI!! Dzięki nim  budowa domu wydaje mi się pestką.. dom mamy solidnie zbudowany.


Miałem ekipę Pana Jarka  niestety tylko dokańczał budowę po poprzedniej ekipie którą wywaliłem  :sad:   tylko mogę żałować ,że wcześniej nie miałem namiarów na Jarka Błaszczyka ... u mnie kończył stan surowy i kładł tynki ręcznie , tynki równiutkie , pozostawia porządek po sobie i nie trzeba pilnować   :smile:  potwierdzam , że tempo mają ekspresowe , kierownik Zbyszko Konieczny też fajny gość mogę go  polecić oraz jeśli chodzi o instalacje elektryczne z czystym sumieniem polecam Adama Staszyńskiego 606483423 tanio szybko i solidnie ( u mnie po 3 latach żadnych problemów z elektryką - sam dużo podpowiada fajnych rozwiązań..)

----------


## Kas007

Witam co do wpisu na temat firmy Pana Kamila K ,,LUX-DACH''chciałabym uspokoić. Ponieważ nasza przygoda z naszym dachem zaczęła się w  
Lipcu 2012 roku.Pan Kamil przyjechal wycenil i sie dogadaliśmy.Termin ustaliliśmy na 20 sierpnia 2012.Dekarze weszli 1 dzien po terminie.wiezba powstala w ciągu 3 dni,a reszta pokrycia w ciągu 8 dni. zaprosillam Kierownika ktory sprawdzil i podpisał wykonawcy odbiór wykonanego etapu.I z sercem moge polecic pana Kamila.K bo dzieki jego firmie zaoszczedzilismy pieniadze i czas na poszukiwaniu materialów.!

----------


## robertouno

Witam,

Szukam solidnej firmy do odkurzacza centralnego, gniazda ssące, szufelka i sam odkurzacz, rury mam rozprowadzone przez mistrza którego nie mogę namierzyć  :sad:

----------


## Adrian Cichy

Witam,

Chciałbym sie dowiedziec jaka firma jest godna polecenia względem tynkarstwa szukam dobrej firmy 
Ja razem z żoną moge osobiście polecić firme ''Lux-Dach'' świetnie i szybko wykonali nasz dach oraz co 
moge dodać to to że Pan Kamil pozwolił mi na spłate należności w tzn. ratach co bylo dla nas dużym 
zaskoczeniem, tym bardziej w takim czasie jakim jest budowa własnego domu dziekujemy.
A teraz przyszedł czas na nowy etap czyli tynki, wiec szukam troche czasu jeszcze mam ponieważ 
pogoda nie pozwala na prace ale już nie długo!!!

----------


## UZOON75

Jak już gdzieś pisałem,z Poznaniem związany jestem stosunkowo od niedawna i dlatego m.in. szukając wykonawcôw do poszczególnych etapów budowy,oparłem się na forum.Niestety nie wszyscy polecani tu wykonawcy zasługują na to miano.Podchodząc z dużą rezerwą do przedstawianych tu firm ,i tak udało mi się trafić  m.in. na firmę zajmującą się ocieplaniem,która zjawiła się do pracy bez  rusztowań, ale za to z jedną! drabiną. Kończąc kolejny etap budowy,muszę stwierdzić również,że na liście znajdują się także osoby i firmy, z którymi współpraca przebiega bezproblemowo .Dlatego polecę tu:
-kierownik budowy-Zbyszek Konieczny tel.604 175 485.konkretny,służący zawsze radą i czasem 
-geodeta-Sawicki tel.61 426 79 89. Szybko i niezbyt drogo.
-mat.budowlane-hurtownia Zensof w gruszczynie tel.61 818 74 70. Po długich negocjacjach oferują przyzwoite ceny,w miarę terminowe dostawy
-okna-"Gemi" (partner oknoplast Kraków) Swarzędz tel.61 651 54 54. Miłe i fachowe podejście,terminowość chociaż problemy z serwisem
-elektryk-Kabat-tel.602 736 408. Robi elektrykę czysto i " z głową"
-ocieplenie zewnętrzne- p.Mariusz tel.661 718 532. Szybki ale dokładny,chociaż musiał poprawić ułożenie płytek parapetowych
-sucha zabudowa z płyt k/g, ocieplenie stropodachu,szpachlowanie-p.Michał tel.501 519 293 fachowość i kultura osobista, jedna z lepszych firm, z którą współpracowałem.

----------


## kater-acme

Pisząc o firmie "Genu" ze Swarzędza (moje aktualne miejsce zamieszkania) to chyba Ci chodziło o "Gemi". Gemi faktycznie się oknami zajmuje, ale Genu to chyba nawet tu nie ma  :wink: 
Swoją drogą trzeba się będzie do tego Gemi przejść, skoro nieźli.

Zensof - miałem wrażenie, że ofertę na materiały do SSO zrobili tak bez przekonania. Po pierwsze ceny średnie, po drugie połowy materiałów nie wycenili ani nie zaproponowali zamienników. No, ale może trzeba ich było podusić bardziej.

Koło Zensofa jest za do Dekodach - pokrycia dachowe, rynny, okna itd. - i oni zarobili całkiem fajną ofertę na dachówkę, okna i rynny. Okna Fakro mają w dobrych cenach, to fakt. Dachówka też OK w sumie, ceny niezłe. Nie kupiłem jeszcze tych materiałów więc ciężko polecać, ale spróbować na pewno warto. Okna (i rynny?) zapewne właśnie u nich kupię, ale dachówkę w Kolmax - cenowo tak samo, a obsługa wprost wychodzi z siebie żeby dopieścić klienta (pzdr dla Pana Macieja!).

Materiały na SSO będę miał z Tados (Stęszew) - bo tam właśnie buduję. 3 km na budowę, dobre ceny, dobry wybór, obsługa jak na razie OK. Zobaczymy jak będzie później z dostawami  :wink: 

Piasek, żwirek, beton - wiadomo, okolicznie, w lepszych cenach niż jakakolwiek hurtownia  :wink: 

Powtarzam - na razie to moje wybory, a nie rekomendacje tak na 100%. Wiem, wiem, powinno się wpisywać tu już sprawdzonych dostawców. Jak będziemy w trakcie akcji to na pewno dopiszę.

----------


## UZOON75

[QUOTE=kater-acme;5931628]Pisząc o firmie "Genu" ze Swarzędza (moje aktualne miejsce zamieszkania) to chyba Ci chodziło o "Gemi". Gemi faktycznie się oknami zajmuje, ale Genu to chyba nawet tu nie ma  :wink: 
Swoją drogą trzeba się będzie do tego Gemi przejść, skoro nieźli.

Sorry,kwestia przejęzyczenia-oczywoście miałem na myśli firmę"Gemi" ze Swarzędza -już poprawiam nazwę.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

TARTAK  oraz  CIESIELSTWO

bardzo bardzo polecam p. Bogumił Rożek, telefon 504-508-018

kupilismy od P. Bogumila drewno na wiezbe dachowa, drewno zostalo do nas przywiezione jesienia (listopad), zesztaplowane i pospinane tak aby sie nie powyginalo podczas schniecia. Wiezba zostala z tego drewna postawiona 5 miesiecy pozniej w 4 dni, bez zadnych uwag z naszej strony i zadnych uwag ze strony kierownika podczas odbioru. W kolejne 2 dni p. Bogumil i jego ekipa odeskowali, pokryli papa oraz nabili na dach kontrlaty.

Podsumowujac: bardzo polecam, pomimo ze tartak oraz ekipa pochodza z okolic Kosciana nie bylo dla nich problemem dojezdzac do nas pod Poznan.

W razie czego mozna sie na mnie powolywac :smile:

----------


## ar2

Dla znajomych poszukuję ekipy od 
-ogrodzenia (zarówno siatka jak i brama wjazdowa/furtka)
-metaloplastyki? (do balustrady) 
- jakaś chyba koparka,  :big grin:  - potrzeba rozprowadzić ziemię pozostałą po budowie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Dla znajomych poszukuję ekipy od 
> -ogrodzenia (zarówno siatka jak i brama wjazdowa/furtka)
> -metaloplastyki? (do balustrady) 
> - jakaś chyba koparka,  - potrzeba rozprowadzić ziemię pozostałą po budowie.



a gdzie?

----------


## Foczki

Dopisuję do listy Pana Jakuba tel. 501-434-927 od którego można nabyć zbiorniki polietylenowe na oczyszczalnie lub deszczówkę, zbiorniki są w nieregularnych dostawach, czasem są czasem nie ma, więc trzeba dzwonić i się pytać, rożne pojemności, ale jest jedna duża zaleta: ponieważ zbiorniki mają drobne uszkodzenia (nie każdy i nie przeszkadzające w użytkowaniu) są za pół ceny.

----------


## ar2

> a gdzie?


gmina kleszczewo

----------


## saker

Witam, 
Poszukuje dobrego kierbuda - budowa Grodzisk Wlkp. W tym roku planuje stan zero. Przeczytałem cały temat i zlazłem szczególnie polecanych:
1. legendarnego Zbyszko Konieczny 604 175 485, który ma tyle zleceń że pewnie nie będzie miał czasu zaglądać do mnie na budowę.
2. Leonard KARASIńSKI 511330663.
3.Tel. 693 276 014 adam nowicki
4. Przemo Jarząbek 602 267 476
Proszę o opinie o tych panach z wyjątkiem tego pierwszego  :cool:  oraz namiary na kolejnych.

----------


## lesz

dzis ja mam 2 prosby o podrzucenie sprawdzonych i aktualnych namiarow:
1. poszukuje wykonawcy na instalacje wod-kan w domu (obecnie mam SSZ)
2. "gazownik" - od skrzynki w granicy rozprowadzenie inst. w calym domu (oczywiscie z papierami, itd.)

budowa: wysogotowo/poznan
z gory dzieki

Ze swojej strony moge polecic:
 kierbuda Przemka Jarzabka - 602267476
Budownictwo Moniuszko - poza malymi bledami naprawde dobrze budowali  :smile:  wygooglac mozna ich, nie chce linkow podawac, tel nie mam przy sobie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Witam, 
> Poszukuje dobrego kierbuda - budowa Grodzisk Wlkp. W tym roku planuje stan zero. Przeczytałem cały temat i zlazłem szczególnie polecanych:
> 1. legendarnego Zbyszko Konieczny 604 175 485, który ma tyle zleceń że pewnie nie będzie miał czasu zaglądać do mnie na budowę.
> 2. Leonard KARASIńSKI 511330663.
> 3.Tel. 693 276 014 adam nowicki
> 4. Przemo Jarząbek 602 267 476
> Proszę o opinie o tych panach z wyjątkiem tego pierwszego  oraz namiary na kolejnych.



numer 3. P. Adam jest Kierownikiem u nas. nie mam zadnych krytycznych uwag ani zastrzezen. Moge z czystym sumieniem polecic.  Numer aktualny.

----------


## stam222

Mogę polecić swojego kierownika;
p.Łukasz Czapla 695-850-244
Młody facet ale potrafi doradzić/odradzić, jeżeli chodzi o zmiany itd. Zaznaczam, że umówiliśmy się na 5-6 wizyt za ciut ponad 2 tys. (wystawia na koniec Świadectwo energetyczne).
Poszukuję natomiast sprawdzonej i solidnej ekipy od dachu. Pomożecie?

----------


## mase

Witam.
Jestem na finiszu budowy własnego domku, dlatego też już teraz mogę szepnąć dobre słówko na temat wykonawcy.
Polecam ekipę p. Roberta Bartosiaka (murarz i cieśla) oraz jego ekipę, która działała na mojej budowie. Wcześniej p. Robert budował dom moich rodziców, więc można powiedzieć, że już wiedziałam, kogo biorę do pracy. Nie pomyliłam się, od samego początku współpracy, czyli od kosztorysu, wyboru towaru i dostawców był bardzo pomocny. Jest solidny, skrupulatny i bardzo sympatyczny. Pan Robert ma sprawdzone hurtownie, jednak to do mnie należała ostateczna decyzja, co do wyboru hurtowni budowlanej, dostawcy betonu czy żwiru. Istotne jest też to, że jedna ekipa w całości postawiła stan surowy. Na terenie budowy cały czas jest czysto, wszystko poukładane tak jak powinno być. To, co jest dla mnie bardzo ważne to to, że podczas pracy nie było sytuacji związanej z piciem alkoholu, ten problem u nich nie istnieje. 
Numer telefonu do p. Roberta 607165292.
Polecam gorąco, naprawdę można się dogadać.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich zamierzających się budować

----------


## kater-acme

nie obraź się ani nie gniewaj, ale naprawdę sądzę, że tak pierwszy, i na razie jedyny, post to faktycznie rekomendacja z grubej rury, nie do podważenia, ani trochę w ogóle nic zupełnie nie wygląda na coś innego, niż tylko rekomendacja zadowolonego klienta

oby więcej takich postów, dzięki nim to forum faktycznie działa i się wszystkim przydaje!

HURA

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Mogę polecić swojego kierownika;
> p.Łukasz Czapla 695-850-244
> Młody facet ale potrafi doradzić/odradzić, jeżeli chodzi o zmiany itd. Zaznaczam, że umówiliśmy się na 5-6 wizyt za ciut ponad 2 tys. (wystawia na koniec Świadectwo energetyczne).
> Poszukuję natomiast sprawdzonej i solidnej ekipy od dachu. Pomożecie?



a co potrzebujesz w kwestii dachu ? Ciesielstwo, dekarstwo, tartak, wszytsko naraz ?

moze nasz tartaczniko-cieslo-dekarz by sprostal ?

----------


## stam222

Poszukuję ekipy od dachu, a więc drewno kupić, krokwie położyć i po docinać no i całą tę resztę jętek, łat itd. a na końcu dachówka i obróbka.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no to moge ci polecic swoich magikow  :smile:  Bogumil Rozek 504 508 018. Dzwon dogaduj sie, mozesz sie na mnie powolac, to sie ucieszy ze polecam  :wink: 

Kupilem od nich drewno, wykonali mi wiezbe, nabili deskowanie oraz pape i kontrlate.

----------


## stam222

Dzięki Tomek, wysłałem projekt do wyceny (zresztą nie tylko jemu) i czekam na oferty.

----------


## Esiak

> 2. "gazownik" - od skrzynki w granicy rozprowadzenie inst. w calym domu (oczywiscie z papierami, itd.)


PROGAS 506 020 626, szybko, sprawnie, czysto, profesjonalnie no i przystępnie cenowo...

----------


## marcin.t

Witam wszystkich! Czy ktoś może polecić ekipę do SSO z dachem z okolic Wrześni????

----------


## stam222

Mogę Tobie polecić moją ekipę. Co prawda jeszcze SSO nie jest zakończone ale strop zalany. Z ekipy p. Stanisława jestem bardzo zadowolony. Na budowie czysto a robota wre. Ekipa jest z Obornik ale ponoć nie ma problemu dojechać do Wrześni.
p. Stanisław tel. 501-638-666

----------


## skorlaje

> Witam.
> Jestem na finiszu budowy własnego domku, dlatego też już teraz mogę szepnąć dobre słówko na temat wykonawcy.
> Polecam ekipę p. Roberta Bartosiaka (murarz i cieśla) oraz jego ekipę, która działała na mojej budowie. Wcześniej p. Robert budował dom moich rodziców, więc można powiedzieć, że już wiedziałam, kogo biorę do pracy. Nie pomyliłam się, od samego początku współpracy, czyli od kosztorysu, wyboru towaru i dostawców był bardzo pomocny. Jest solidny, skrupulatny i bardzo sympatyczny. Pan Robert ma sprawdzone hurtownie, jednak to do mnie należała ostateczna decyzja, co do wyboru hurtowni budowlanej, dostawcy betonu czy żwiru. Istotne jest też to, że jedna ekipa w całości postawiła stan surowy. Na terenie budowy cały czas jest czysto, wszystko poukładane tak jak powinno być. To, co jest dla mnie bardzo ważne to to, że podczas pracy nie było sytuacji związanej z piciem alkoholu, ten problem u nich nie istnieje. 
> Numer telefonu do p. Roberta 607165292.
> Polecam gorąco, naprawdę można się dogadać.
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich zamierzających się budować


Potwierdzam!!!
Mi Pan Robert budował cały dom wraz z postawieniem całej więźby. Zresztą polecałam go tutaj na pewno kilkanaście stron wcześniej i pewnie już z rok temu  :smile: 
Pan Robert nie ma sobie równych - najlepsza ekipa na mojej budowie. Podpisuje się w całości pod tym co napisał mase.

----------


## skorlaje

> Czytała, czytałam...i skończyłam.
> Myślałam nad cała naszą budową i z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić:
> 
> 1) p. Robert Bartosiak 607 165 292 - murarz i cieśla - polecany przez kolejnych naszych znajomych - bardzo sympatyczny, do dogadania, wyhaczy ew. błędy w projekcie i doradzi - starannie przygotowuje kosztorys prac i tego się trzyma, zostawia po sobie porządek; murował nam kominy z cegły - panowie od c.o. zakładając wkład kominowy powiedzieli, że tak równo wymurowanych kominów od środka jeszcze nie widzieli , tynkarz i styropianiarze mówili, że ściany prościutkie! 
> Więźbę również zrobił super - kładliśmy karpiówkę i dla dekarza było ważne aby było równiutko, bo przy tych dachówkach wszystko wyłazi - nasz dekarz nie miał zastrzeżeń 
> 2) Tynkarz - p. Cej 512 352 364 - porządny, solidny, uczciwy - kładł nam tynki gipsowe maszynowo - jak przyszedł nasz sąsiad to powiedział, że on by tego nie gipsował tak jest równo   zostawił porządek - ci co są po tynkach to wiedzą jaki to syf, tym bardziej, że my byliśmy już po posadzkach
> 
> Obydwoje bezkonfliktowi i punktualni i gdzieś spod Poznania, ale nie pamiętam dokładnie skąd.


To na potwierdzenie słów powyżej, znalazłam swój stary post  :smile:

----------


## Hamanu

Polecam firme Kam-Bud Kominki z Umultowa - szybko, solidnie i świetna obsługa.

Szukam architekta do wykonania projektu indywidualnego. Czy możecie polecić kogoś dobrego?

----------


## irasos

Szukam jakiegoś solidnego dekarza do naprawy dachu. Macie kogoś godnego polecenia ? Potrzebuje dość pilnie.

----------


## Elfir

Mój dekarz - bardzo polecam, porządne, staranne wykonanie dachu płaskiego z obróbkami blacharskimi. Jego numer to chyba
668 010 594 (koleś ze Środy Wlkp.) . Zapytać czy robił w Kórniku w zeszłym roku płaski dach. Jak nie robił, to nie polecam  :big grin:

----------


## neko

> Mój dekarz - bardzo polecam, porządne, staranne wykonanie dachu płaskiego z obróbkami blacharskimi. Jego numer to chyba
> 668 010 594 (koleś ze Środy Wlkp.) . Zapytać czy robił w Kórniku w zeszłym roku płaski dach. Jak nie robił, to nie polecam


Jeśli robił to chyba znasz dokładnie jego numer tel. i nazwisko? Niestety nie zawsze polecani na tym forum fachowcy się sprawdzają więc zachodzi obawa, że są polecani na prośbę samych zainteresowanych. Jeśli faktycznie zrobił wszystko tak dobrze to chyba nie ma obaw podać tego fachowca z pełnymi danymi jego firmy? Takie polecenie byłoby o wiele bardziej użyteczne. Poza tym pod jednym telefonem może kryć się więcej niż jeden wykonawca.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Elfir

Miałam namiary na dwóch dekarzy, nie pamietam czyj numer pod słowem "dekarz" mam w telefonie. Większe prawdopodobie.ństwo, że to ten, co robił dach, skoro zachowałam numer  :smile: 
To nie jest firma, tylko osoba fizyczna. I dlatego nie znam adresu.
Nazwiska nie pamiętam (żadnego ze swoich majstrów nie pamiętam z nazwiska, mimo, że byli solidni), bo to jakiś czas temu było.  Bedę wołać ich jeszcze do obróbek blacharskich podczas ocieplenia w sierpniu, to się o nazwisko zapytam. Jak chcesz czekać do tego miesiąca  :big grin: 
Przeciez nikt ci nie każe dzwonić. Dach jest na zdjęciach w dzienniku budowy.

----------


## skorlaje

Mój dekarz p. Mrugalski tel. 691 711 984. Pan pracuje wraz z dwoma synami, bardzo porządny, solidny, my byliśmy z niego bardzo zadowoleni.
Zna się na nietypowej robocie, zawsze doradzi.

----------


## irasos

Dzięki wam bardzo na pewno zadzwonię do obu poleconych. Pozdrawiam

----------


## lesz

Kolejny etap w przygotowaniu  :smile:  dz za poprzednie namiary.
Teraz :
szukam tynkarzy do wewnatrz, CW, ma ktos namiary na dobra ekipe na poznan/zach. czesc? Wybrana ekipa od znajomego, niestety odpadla po ogledzinach ich wyczynow na innych budowach.

----------


## ona852

Witajcie,
korzystam z waszych poleceń już od dłuższego czasu. Dom się robi tzn. czekam na dach. Niestety nie mogę znaleźć polecanych osób do kominka - w związku z tym prośba do Was - możecie kogoś polecić? 
Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## Gosc_gość

Polecam http://www.kambud-kominki.pl mój kominek od 4 lat chodzi bez najmniejszych problemów. Jak polecałem tą firmę moim znajomym to oni są nadal moimi znajomymi  :wink:

----------


## klamath

Witam,
Czy ktoś miał do czynienia z firmą budowlaną RAMAR-BUD z Poznania ? 
http://www.ramar-bud.pl/

----------


## Sillewa

Witam,

Jestem nowym użytkownikiem tego forum. Chciałbym sie podpytać o solidną ekipę murarzy (SSO bez dachu). Budowa w Komornikach. Humus zdjęty. Kosztorysy które otrzymałem dziwnie drogie.

Dziękuje za pomoc.

----------


## lesz

> Witam,
> Czy ktoś miał do czynienia z firmą budowlaną RAMAR-BUD z Poznania ?


kiedys (z 1,5 roku) skladalem zapytanie do nich, cenowo byli w drogiej taryfie. Na odwiedzonej budowie znosnie, choc wygladalo, ze czesc wykonawcow byla z lapanki. zapytaj o cene, dopytaj o detale, koszt rob./material osobno, wtedy dopiero mozna cos porownac.

@sillewa
co znaczy drogo? jak skomplikowany dom, material, etc.

----------


## skorlaje

> Witam,
> 
> Jestem nowym użytkownikiem tego forum. Chciałbym sie podpytać o solidną ekipę murarzy (SSO bez dachu). Budowa w Komornikach. Humus zdjęty. Kosztorysy które otrzymałem dziwnie drogie.
> 
> Dziękuje za pomoc.


Wróć stronę wcześniej do postu 1135 i 1136. Tam *mase* i ja polecamy tego samego murarza z ekipą p. Roberta Bartosiaka. Mi budował w Wirach.
Robi też więźbę, ale jak nie chcesz to zajmie się tylko murarką.
Ja nadal polecam! Wiem, że obecnie buduje kolejny dom moich znajomych, ale warto zadzwonić i zapytać.

----------


## zbudowani

Witam
Korzystam często z tego forum i biała lista bardzo mi pomogła, więc też dorzucę swoje polecenia i obserwacje:

- ekipa murarzy i dekarza, ocieplenie budynku na zewnątrz-  kontakt p. Marek 509147404 - polecam,   uwzględniali nasze uwagi i oczekiwania, prace wykonane bez większych  zastrzeżeń, dokładnie, duży plus za spokój na budowie i dobrą atmosferę, ceny bardzo rozsądne, czasami trzeba było naciskać na dotrzymanie terminu rozpoczęcia pracy, budują z dostarczonych materiałów, okolice Szamotuł, Wronek

- kierownik budowy -   - p. Zbyszko K.,  ok, większych problemów z budową na szczęście nie mieliśmy, zawsze jak prosiliśmy to dojechał i doradził

- materiały - Budchem, dostawy na czas, szybkie wyceny, ceny atrakcyjne, pozytywny właściciel

- dach materiały, też okna dachowe - Budmar na Dąbrowskiego -  dobre ceny, nawet bez negocjacji, można oddać towar choć był i tak obliczony prawie w sam raz

- Waab - zawsze super na czas, pomocny pan Mateusz od pompy (sami wylewaliśmy), beton chyba też bez zastrzeżeń bo dom stoi 

- okna Amberline, Hetmańska - tu jestem super zadowolona, okna  i rolety dobrze wyposażone, bardzo indywidualne podejście do klienta, profesjonalizm, w efekcie najlepsza cena na profilu Veka i montaż jak najbardziej ok, polecam z czystym sumieniem,

- współpracujemy z elektrykiem Adamem Staszyńskim (polecany już na forum) - sympatyczny i konkretny, słowny, sprawny

Za chwilę wylewki, ogrzewanie i kominek to też się podzielę informacjami.

pozdrawiam
prawie zbudowana

----------


## irasos

U nas troszkę fachowców się też przewinęło więc chcielibyśmy polecić tych godnych polecenia.

- Prace ziemne firma Trawmar - Wykonali u nas wykop pod budowę, dowieźli i wsypali piasek do zagęszczenia. Usługi koparko ładowarką. Profesjonalnie. Jesteśmy zadowoleni, te. 505018049

- Murarze - Ludzie którzy wykonali swoją robotę dobrze, w skali od 1 do 6 na piątkę, troszkę się spóźnili z terminem rozpoczęcia prac ale robotę zrobili dobrze. tel 609769555

- Dach z wiązarów - firma Konstrukcyjny.pl - no w tym temacie nie ma żadnych wątpliwości, praca wykonana rewelacyjnie, terminy zgodnie z ustaleniami, doskonały kontakt, żadnych uwag. kontakt emai lub tel 600332985

- Dekarze - tu jest wpis na czarnej liście, nie polecam.

- Okna - okna Amberline, jesteśmy zadowoleni, jak ktoś potrzebuje namiar podam na priv.

- Elektryk - super człowiek, pracuje sam robi dokładnie, bardzo dużo doradza. tel 503053591

- Tynki wewnętrzne i posadzki - robiło to ta sama firma, firma z Mosiny i ich mogę również szczerze polecić, tynki 280 metrów położone w tydzień we dwójkę, pracuje sam szef i pomocnik, posadzki 150 metrów położone w jeden dzień ekipa cztery osoby. tel 664049454 jak nie odbiera to na pewno oddzwoni.

- Ocieplenie i sufity podwieszane wykonuje sam więc tez polecam  :smile:  nie robię tego zawodowo tylko popołudniami po pracy i weekendy, kiedys pracowałem w tym fachu więc myślę że zrobię to wszystko dobrze a jeśli nie to będę mógł mieć pretensję tylko do siebie.

----------


## stam222

@irasos szkoda, ze przy wykonawcach nie podajesz namiarów bo co mi (innym) po elektryku- super człowieku lub instalatorze p. Łukaszu tudzież ekipie z Mosiny brak namiarów= żadna pomoc, żadne polecenie.
Pzdr.

----------


## irasos

masz racje stam222, właśnie poprawiłem, nie wiem dlaczego nie dałem namiarów  :big tongue:  może przez te temperatury za oknem

----------


## stam222

Pewnie tak.

----------


## anawii

Witam!
Poszukujemy z mężem solidnego fachowca od dachu  :smile:  
Chcemy na dachu blachę na rąbek stojący i rynny w ociepleniu.Dach jest dwuspadowy niby prosty, ale o solidnego fachowca trudno... :sad:

----------


## Elfir

Andrzej Dzierzyński z Koszut (Dekarbud). Facet sam w sobie trudny, ale fachowców w firmie ma dobrych.

----------


## anisia76

Ja juz 1,5 roku po budowie domu :smile:  teraz tylko ogród i tralki na tarasie i balkonie.
Tak a propo's Pana Zbyszka K- tez go w swoim czasie polecałam ....do czasu kiedy sie nie okazało że kominy ciekną ( inny użytkownik forum też miał z tym problemy) i schody wejsciowe miały spad.......ale w kierunku drzwi. Pan K co prawda załatwił fachowców którzy poprawili na jego koszt więc finansowo się zrehabilitował  ale niesmak lekki pozostał.No i kominy nadal ciekna ale na razie mieszkamy na parterze wiec bedziemy sie tym martwic potem

Z tych , których nadal polecam to

Budchem w Swarzędzu- atrakcyjne rabaty ( można się dogadac)  651-57-81

Pan Krzysztof ( dekarz) - szeroko polecany na forum- spory dach w mega tempie :smile: 

Firm Gemi- okna z Oknoplastu ( Swarzędz)  tel. 61 6515454

Lechma- kominki- maja dobrych instalatorów

Drewkol- dobre drewno kominkowe- po raz pierwszy kupiliśmy uczciwe palety i suche drewno- tez sa ze Swarzedza  :smile:  508 657 305

----------


## MaxiTaxi

Witam

W zeszłym roku postanowilismy zbudowac własny dom. Kupilismy działkę, wybraliśmy projekt. Teraz zaczynają się schody dla nas... Dlatego prosimy o poradę.

PROJEKT: Dom w Groszku 2 Archon
Lokalizacja: Gmina Komorniki k/Poznania

Jestesmy na razie na etapie kompletowania dokumentacji na pozwolenie na budowe. Obecnie adaptacja geodety, architekta
Budowę chcemy rozpoczac na wiosnę 2014

To co nam najbardziej spędza sen z powiek to znalezienie ekipy budowlanej.

Przejrzeliśmy wątek o białej liście Wielkopolski, czarnej liście także... na czarnej znalezlismy firmę którą nam polecono, więc nawet nie pojedziemy chyba tam na rozmowę wstępną

Firmy ktore wyselekcjonowalismy z białej listy to:
Jarek Błaszczyk, 
Damianex
Jabud Jankowiak
Jarek Jessa
Józef Miller 
Anbud Bachorz A

bardzo proszę o opinię zadowolonych i niezadowoloncyh z tych firm, może macie kogoś solidnego do polecenia, kto postawi nam dom do stanu zamkniętego z okolic Komornik?

Bardzo dziekuję z gory za pomoc

----------


## Elfir

po co do stanu zamkniętego? Lepiej surowy otwarty a montaż okien zlecić firmie od okien.

----------


## Cisol

> Witam
> 
> W zeszłym roku postanowilismy zbudowac własny dom. Kupilismy działkę, wybraliśmy projekt. Teraz zaczynają się schody dla nas... Dlatego prosimy o poradę.
> 
> PROJEKT: Dom w Groszku 2 Archon
> Lokalizacja: Gmina Komorniki k/Poznania
> 
> Jestesmy na razie na etapie kompletowania dokumentacji na pozwolenie na budowe. Obecnie adaptacja geodety, architekta
> Budowę chcemy rozpoczac na wiosnę 2014
> ...


ja postawilem dom w komornikach z Jarkiem Blaszczykiem - powiem szczerze ze bylo to najwieksze szczescie jakie mnie spotkalo - jak zobaczylem jak robia to od razu wzialem ich do tynkow, ocieplenia, plyt K-G, gladzi szpachlowych - dzieki temu dom postawilem w stanie do wykonczenia w 6 miesiecy (w tym przerwa zimowa!!!) jakby co to pisz na PW - mozesz obejrzec ich dzielo i sasiada bo jak zobaczyl jak robia to tez ich wzial i wlasnie robia mu tynki...

----------


## kilervirago

> ja postawilem dom w komornikach z Jarkiem Blaszczykiem - powiem szczerze ze bylo to najwieksze szczescie jakie mnie spotkalo - jak zobaczylem jak robia to od razu wzialem ich do tynkow, ocieplenia, plyt K-G, gladzi szpachlowych - dzieki temu dom postawilem w stanie do wykonczenia w 6 miesiecy (w tym przerwa zimowa!!!) jakby co to pisz na PW - mozesz obejrzec ich dzielo i sasiada bo jak zobaczyl jak robia to tez ich wzial i wlasnie robia mu tynki...


Dobrze robicie spawdzając tak wnikliwie ekipy. Oszustów i petoroków jest co niemiara...Powodzenia !

----------


## BartAss77

Witam wszystkich i piszę z prośbą o polecenie sprawdzonych fachowców bo dosyć mam poprawek po poprawkach i szlag mnie trafia a ręce opadają. 1. Pierwsza sprawa - dach płaski, wiecznie cieknący w jednym miejscu pomimo wymiany papy, docieplenia i licznych poprawek. Chciałbym , żeby ktoś znający się na rzeczy umiał znaleźć źródło problemu i załatać. 2. Taras i przeciekająca woda do garażu - tu pewnie rozebranie płytek i solida izolacja, a więc szukam kogoś, kto się na tym zna i zaproponuje oraz wykona coś więcej niż "nowa papa panie i bedzie czymać" 
Może jeden fachowiec a może różni do obu prac, zdaje się na Wasze doświadczenie i liczę na pomoc. Dzięki

----------


## Elfir

Dzierżynski z Koszut.

----------


## Rahlus

Polecam płytkarza, pan Bogusław - solidnie, przystępne ceny i super podejście do pracy tel 660685073. Robił u mnie tarasy w sierpniu, nie miałem się do czego przyczepić, a jestem dość wymagający.

----------


## deta

Witam wszystkich i proszę o polecenie solidnego fachowca od fundamentów. Planuję budowę w okolicach Gniezna i będę jednocześnie wspierać pracą swoich rąk budowę mojego domku.Pozdrawiam :bye:

----------


## klamath

> Witam wszystkich i proszę o polecenie solidnego fachowca od fundamentów. Planuję budowę w okolicach Gniezna i będę jednocześnie wspierać pracą swoich rąk budowę mojego domku.Pozdrawiam



Nie tak dawno robiłem przegląd forum i mam listę tu polecanych murarzy  , dzwoniłem do każdego i wysyłałem projekty , odpowiedziało kilku , spotkałem się z 3 ,jeden z nich właśnie u mnie robi SSO. Do ciebie będzie blisko z Kostrzyna - nr 26 , widziałem prace ,rozmawiałem , wygląda wszystko solidnie.

LP	Firma	tel	email	osoba kontaktowa	zakres robót
1.	BIS BUD Bartłomiej Sękowski	695-476-453	[email protected] 
2.	Pan Andrzej ,Arkadiusz	888 782 759*, 695 442 671			budowa , płytki
3.	Roman Sztuba	693 832 061			murarz
4.	Jarek Jessa	602 682 177	[email protected]		murarz
5.	*Mirka Kowalskiego	605 402 008	[email protected]		murarz
6.	Mirosław RYBARCZYK	608519727			murarz
7.	Damian Jaroć	504-098-468 693 48 48 83	[email protected]		murarz
8.	Pan Jarek	608 559 009			murarz
9.	P. Jarka Błaszczyka	665 998 483*	[email protected] http://www.jarekblaszczyk.cba.pl/	murarz ,tynki wew
10.	Pan Damian 	tel.693 161 889	[email protected]		murarz ,tynki wew
11.	Red-Bud Andrzej Piotrowski	515-254-384*			murarz ,tynki,posadzki
12.	Pawła Jakubowskiego	603 890 946	http://www.zakladbudowlany.com.pl/kontakt.htm		murarz ,tynki,posadzki
13.	*p. ANDRZEJ tel. 	791 845 916.			płoty kinkierowe
14.	Tomasz Białek 	604 425 505			Ogrodzenia stalowe, bramy i furtki
15.	Mariusz Nadobnik	*691 403 633	[email protected]		murarz ,tynki,posadzki
16.	Jackowiak	607133621	[email protected]		murarz/ ploty z klinkieru, płytki tez robi, domy muruje
17.	Mosina - Luboń - Puszczykowo	507780381			murarz
18.	Mur-Bet pana Karola	793-385-067	[email protected]		murarka, fundament
19.	ekipę budowlaną	516026522	[email protected]		murarz
20.	Tomasza Napierała*	*696 435 559	[email protected]		murarz
21.	ALTA INVESTMENT	887 635 888	[email protected]		firma budowlana
22.	Tectobud - firma p. Mariana Nozynskiego	606 *231 *657	http://tectobud.pl/o-firmie		firma budowlana
23.	p. Robert Bartosiak 	607 165 292			murarz i cieśla
24.	Artura Elińskiego	781 575 561			murarz
25.	Tadeusz Wawrzyniak	*606839942	[email protected]		murarz
26.	Murabet Czesław Wolniewicz	602 455 506	[email protected]		murarz   Kostrzyn

----------


## szymek02

Co do godnych polecenia fachowców, z których byliśmy zadowoleni:
1.	Tynki maszynowe (gipsowe i cementowe) bardzo dokładna prac – Marek Cej 512 352 364
2.	Posadzki maszynowe – Paweł Penczek – 602 409 194
3.	Kominek (pradziwy zdun, wie o co w tym wszystkim chodzi) – Jan Gontowicz 601 823 771
4.	Okna drewniane – MAGDREW – Marek Magiera 609 576 600 (z Piły)
5.	Dachy i elewacje z blachy – u nas robili blachę na rąbek stojący – bardzo dokładnie i drobiazgowo i z należytym podejściem. Robią tez dachy z dachówek, dachy zielone, tarasy itp. POL-DACH – Łukasz Bryszak 508 193 338
6.	Natrysk pianka PUR (PolichemSystem), wiedzą o co chodzi, dokładni i nie oszczędzają na surowcach wszytsko zrobione jak się umawialiśmy. Niezależni z własnym agregatem-  – EKOSPRAY – Radosław Groński 502 663 864
7.	Bramy garażowe, drzwi – BILBO 61 815 01 39

----------


## szymek02

BartAss77  
polecam:  POL-DACH – Łukasz Bryszak 508 193 338 dadzą radę!

----------


## cuuube

ja remontuje dom większość robie sam  ale z tych których musiałem wziąć na plac boju (tynki , posadzki ,dach , co . okna ) polecam tylko elektryka Michał Zimny (pochodzi z Rychwału ale działa w Poznaniu) kontakt 693 089 986 . robocizna tańsza jak u innych ( u mnie wyszło o połowe ale znam go z forum Mitsu)  solidny jak mało kto , pyta co gdzie ma być , tłumaczy co i jak najgorszemu laikowi . Może gdy usłyszy że namiar jest od cuuube da jakiś lepszy rabat  :smile:

----------


## mj80

A czy ktoś może polecić architekta / projektanta adaptującego (najlepiej z okolic Swarzędza) ?

----------


## dimitri4

Witam, na tą chwilę mogę polecić (mam stan zamknięty z tynkami i elektryką):

1. Kierownik budowy - Zbigniew Konieczny - 604 175 485 (miałem troszkę zabawy z ekipą która budowała od fundamentów aż do dachu włącznie i dużo mi pomógł).
2. Elektryk - Adam Staszynski - 606 483 423 (dobra cena i dobrze wykonana praca). Super słowny i solidny.
3. Tynki gipsowe - nie pamiętam nazwiska ale mam ich z polecenia kierownika budowy - 724 863 314 (zależy im na pracy, zrobili dobrze i posprzątali po wszystkich ekipach  :smile:  )
4. Przyłącze wodne do domu - HYDRO-GAZ Swarzędz  - 061-651-19-20 (dali najlepszą cenę i dobrze wykonali prace ze wszystkimi papierkami).
5. Przyłącze gazowe do domu + mała instalacja wewnątrz - Ratajczak Andrzej -  605 628 365 - trzeba mocno negocjować cenę  :smile:  - jestem bardzo zadowolony.
6. Wszystko na dach oprócz więźby kupowałem w Kolmaxie (swarzędz) i jestem zadowolony. Konkurują ceną z budmarem. Właściwie te dwie firmy z 20 wycen dały mi najlepsze ceny. Przy negocjacjach można mocno przycisnąć kolmax z ceną (sceny z wychodzeniem ze sklepu pod koniec negocjacji działają (można ugrać dodatkowy 1  tyś  :smile:  . Uważajcie na Adama (dość dobrze negocjuje ale nie ze mną te numery  :smile: ). Jest świadomy cen z budmaru  :smile: 
7. Hurtownia Zensof (negocjować ceny na całość na początku budowy ) - zrobią wtedy listing 90% materiałów które potrzebujecie. Porównajcie ceny z innymi hurtowniami i zbijcie u nich ceny droższych. Należy rozmawiać z Andrzejem (on wykonuje wyceny na podstawie projektu). Transport zawsze w cenie a z tym bywa różnie u innych. Płatność w odstępach 2-3 tygodniowych.

Dość solidnie sprawdzam ekipy i zawsze mam min. 3 do porównania  :smile: 
Buduje się w Swarzędzu.


Aktualnie szukam kompleksowej ekipy do wykończeniówki na maj (k-g, szpachla, płytki, malowanie, ocieplenie itd.) może ktoś może coś polecić?

----------


## Elfir

dimitri - kierbud Zbigniew? A nie Zbyszko?

----------


## Elfir

Podaję namiary do mojego majstra (murowanie, cieśla, kładzenie płytek, malowanie, k-g) - budowlaniec od pokoleń. 
 Maciej 506 907 867
i jego syn, Michał: 518 292 131 (większa szansa, że odbierze)

Jak robi - mozna się przekonać wpadając do mnie  :smile:

----------


## dimitri4

> dimitri - kierbud Zbigniew? A nie Zbyszko?


Zbyszko to chyba zdrobnienie od Zbigniew  :smile:  ?

Odmiany i zdrobnienia imienia Zbigniew

Zbig, Zbych, Zbycho, Zbychu, Zbynek, Zbynio, Zbysio, Zbysiu, Zbyszek, Zbyszko

----------


## Elfir

Nie. Pytaliśmy się. Z resztą zobacz jego pieczątki i wpis w dzienniku budowy. 
Zbyszko od Zbyszko z Krzyżaków.

----------


## dimitri4

> Nie. Pytaliśmy się. Z resztą zobacz jego pieczątki i wpis w dzienniku budowy. 
> Zbyszko od Zbyszko z Krzyżaków.


Zwał jak zwał człowiek ten sam  :smile:

----------


## High Five

Szukam opinii o firmie Tech-Building z Tarnowa Podgórnego. Budują 1 km od mojej działki.

----------


## dimitri4

Do ostatniej listy dołączy mogę także STOLPOZ (stolpoz.pl). Kupiłem u nich okna PCV.
Z 15 ofert to oni dali mi najlepszą ofertę na energooszczędne okna na profilu VEKA (v90+).
Porównywałem pakiety szybowe, współczynniki i ceny  :smile:  - taki mały doktorat z tego zakresu zrobiłem.
Miałem jedną duża suwankę (3,2m) i okna jednokomorowe 1,8x2,7m więc bardzo ważne było dla mnie jaką mają ekipę montującą i jak chcą to zrobić. Podczas rozmowy zrobili na mnie najlepsze wrażanie.
Okna zamontowane, więc daje pozytywa.


Poszukuje oprócz ekipy wykończeniowej kogoś do zrobienia kotłowni i podłogówki. Przeglądam białą listę, ale w tym zakresie są dość stare wpisy. Czy ktoś ma kogoś sprawdzonego, co robił całą instalację?
Szczególnie znaczenie ma dla mnie podłogówka, bo robię ją na całym domu i ekipy z którymi się na tą chwilę spotkałem nie robią na mnie wrażenia..  :sad:

----------


## krisfranek

witam 
mi pani z biura nieruchomości Viking robiła jej ojciec ma tez uprawnienia budowlane biuro jest na rynku w swarzedzu a mieszkaja w gortatowie

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Dimitri, a jaki masz termin rozpoczęcia na wykończeniówkę? I ile m2?



> Poszukuje oprócz ekipy wykończeniowej kogoś do zrobienia kotłowni i podłogówki. Przeglądam białą listę, ale w tym zakresie są dość stare wpisy. Czy ktoś ma kogoś sprawdzonego, co robił całą instalację?
> Szczególnie znaczenie ma dla mnie podłogówka, bo robię ją na całym domu i ekipy z którymi się na tą chwilę spotkałem nie robią na mnie wrażenia..

----------


## zbudowani

Dimitri
Mamy tego samego kierownika i elektryka - wrażenia podobne, jak najbardziej ok.
Pisałam już o pozytywnych wykonawcach, ale jeszcze będę uzupełniać
Co do podłogówki i centralnego to polecam Krzysztofa Wachowiaka-  601 082 777, wzięłam namiary z forum i potwierdzam: robi sprawnie, dokładnie, porządnie, ma kontakt z dobrym serwisantem Junkersa do uruchomienia kotłowni, cena normalna. Materiały brałam w większości sama z internetu bo było taniej - zero problemu. Robił nam ok. 60 metrów podłogówki - wszystko działa bez zarzutu, kaloryferów jeszcze nie uruchomiliśmy. Jak panowie od anhydrytu przyjechali to też podziwiali robotę. Styropian układaliśmy we własnym zakresie, bo chcieliśmy taniej.

----------


## zbudowani

I jeszcze dodam - polecam ekipę wylewającą anhydryt - Kosmowski Kosbud, sprawnie, wszystko na czas tel 602137318

----------


## Yokozuna

Zacznę od tego, że nie należę do "łatwych" klientów. Pilnuję prac. Do każdego wykonawcy jakieś mniejsze lub większe zastrzeżenia mam. Ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić w rejonie Poznania:

1.* OKNA* - *INSPIRON* - p. *Andrzej* *KAPTUR* tel. 698849946: okna na różnych profilach, rolety, bramy garażowe, parapety, drzwi zewnętrzne. Człowiek dostępny 24h/ dobę, pełen profesjonalizm, konkretny - wie lub nie wie, ale na pewno się dowie ...i za minutę już wie  :wink: 

2.* INSTALACJE CO, WOD*-KAN - *Andrzej GRUCELA* -tel. 609813380 - instalacje CO, w tym podlogówka i wod-kan. Pełen spokój, pewny swojej roboty, dostępny, przyjedzie dokręcić nawet "łzawiącą" złączkę. Przywozi na budowę swoje materiały z zapasem, w korzystnych cenach (a to rzadkość wśród instalatorów). Niewykorzystane zwraca.

3.* REKUPERATOR/ WENTYLACJA MECHANICZNA* - Szymon Sierszulski reku.net.pl

Rzadko kogo chwalę z wykonawców, a 2 umieściłem na czarnej liście. Pozostali, byli, bo byli, nie zachwycili. Powyżsi, moim zdaniem, powyżej panujących standardów.

----------


## dimitri4

> Dimitri, a jaki masz termin rozpoczęcia na wykończeniówkę? I ile m2?


Początek maja, ile metrów nie liczyłem jeszcze ale jest tego sporo  :smile:  dom ma 180m2 użytkowej. 
Dwie łazienki + pralnia. Dość dużo suchej zabudowy.

----------


## lukasz860910

> Początek maja, ile metrów nie liczyłem jeszcze ale jest tego sporo  dom ma 180m2 użytkowej. 
> Dwie łazienki + pralnia. Dość dużo suchej zabudowy.


mam sprawdzoną ekipe z okolic Środy Wlkp  do wykończenia Damian 783 014 857
hydraulik 603 791 944

----------


## lukasz860910

ja buduje w okolicy Konina mogę polecić moje ekipy które robiły u mnie tynki, dach, hydraulike, elektrykę itd. - będziecie z nich zadowoleni ale oni robią tylko w okolicach konina kalisz turku koła słupcy czyli w okolicach 50km od konina

namiar podam na PW

----------


## gumisiowaty

Przyszła pora na płot! JUPI! Zatem poszukuję najlepszego wykonawcy (nie koniecznie najtańszego) do zaprojektowania i wykonania płotu z bramą (trzeba sprawdzic czy zmiesci sie przesuwna), uliczką i śmietnikiem. Materiał KLINKIER + elementy ze stali kwasoodpornej (wykonawcę elementów mam). Macie kogoś sprawdzonego?

----------


## neko

A może najpierw sam byś kogoś polecił (lub alternatywnie zganił na czarnej liście?)

----------


## telitiger

Może ktoś polecić dobrych fachowców od dachu z okolic Wrześni???

----------


## Giena24

Szukam firmy (Ekipy) do postawienia domu SSO 145m2 w okolicach Nowego Tomyśla.
Kogo polecacie, kto działa solidnie w tych stronach??

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Może ktoś polecić dobrych fachowców od dachu z okolic Wrześni???


Tomasz Surowiec. Nie chce mi się szukać namiarów. Bały na forum. Jest chyba z okolic Wągrowca. Nie było problemu z przyjechaniem na robotę pod Kostrzyn, więci pewnie i do Wrześni przyjedzie.

----------


## Careta

Witam wszystkich, 
potrzebuję namiary na instalatorów wod-kan gaz. Koszt instalacji może być niższy przy kompleksowej pracy, dlatego zależy mi głównie na firmach oferujących full servis
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lesz

niestety moj wykonawca nagle wypadl  :sad:  dlatego szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do skonczenia wykonczeniowki. Prosilbym o podanie namiarow tutaj albo pryw.wiad.
loco - okolice poznania/skorzewo

do zrobienia zostalo:
ok. 80m2 sufitu podwieszanego (jednopoziomowy + skos) na czesci jest juz stelaz
3 pomieszczenia do wyszpachlowania na gotowo i +1 tylko do wyszlifowania
po szpachli i szlifie ok 450m2 scian do malowania + 200 m2 skosy i sufit, poza wspomnianymi pomieszczeniami wsio juz zagruntowane

jak ktos przy okazji ma jeszcze reke do plytek to sa male docinki, jak nie, to dam rade sam zrobic  :smile:

----------


## Ezotrap15

> niestety moj wykonawca nagle wypadl  dlatego szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do skonczenia wykonczeniowki. Prosilbym o podanie namiarow tutaj albo pryw.wiad.
> loco - okolice poznania/skorzewo
> 
> do zrobienia zostalo:
> ok. 80m2 sufitu podwieszanego (jednopoziomowy + skos) na czesci jest juz stelaz
> 3 pomieszczenia do wyszpachlowania na gotowo i +1 tylko do wyszlifowania
> po szpachli i szlifie ok 450m2 scian do malowania + 200 m2 skosy i sufit, poza wspomnianymi pomieszczeniami wsio juz zagruntowane
> 
> jak ktos przy okazji ma jeszcze reke do plytek to sa male docinki, jak nie, to dam rade sam zrobic


Polecam mojego wykonawcę,który wykonywał u mnie tego typu prace pan Michał tel 501 519 293

----------


## franco78

Witam serdecznie.
Jestem na etapie stanu zero.
Na dzień dzisiejszy mogę polecić Pana od studni wierconych, hydroforu i instalacji kanalizacyjnej. 
*Pan Jarek z Mosiny - nr tel. 502 914 566* 
Zajmuje się również instalacjami CO i wod-kan.
Płatność za wykonaną pracę + materiał wg. cen z hurtowni po rabatach instalatora.
Punktualny, rzetelny, słowny...
Polecam

----------


## eilian

Poszukuję murarza (a najlepiej gdyby znał się też na innych robotach) do prac remontowych- okolice Pobiedzisk. Jeśli możecie kogoś polecić, to będę bardzo wdzięczna.

----------


## kater-acme

> Szukam firmy (Ekipy) do postawienia domu SSO 145m2 w okolicach Nowego Tomyśla.
> Kogo polecacie, kto działa solidnie w tych stronach??


Artur Krzyżanek 609 657 630, polecałem go już tu chyba nawet. Z NT właśnie. Mi robił budynek, ocieplenia ścian, taras, schody. Do więźby i dachu ogólnie polecił też swojego człowieka, i też facet ładnie się sprawdził. Także Pana Artura mogę spokojnie polecić, robi solidnie, konkretnie, bez ściemy, może również załatwiać materiały, szczególnie w okolicach NT. Ja brałem lokalnie, ze Stęszewa, ale jak coś brakowało to sam szybko sobie zorganizował, po normalnych kosztach.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Hurtownia pokryc dachowych Dach-Bud, Poznan ul Obornicka

http://www.dach-bud.poznan.pl/

Kupowalismy od nich blache na nasz dach, najpierw zebralem wiele wiele ofert i kazdy (KAZDY) zniesmaczony dopytywal czemu chcemy na dach ukladac blache trapezowa (nie obylo sie porownan ze stodolami czy innymi halami), tymczasem Pan Przemek z Dach-Budu przygotowal oferte bez komentarza, pozniej ja cierpliwie modyfikowal, zmenial, poprawial. 

Zamowiona blacha dojechala bardzo sprawnie, bez dodatkowych kosztow.

Panowie z Dach-budu dorobili mi na poczekaniu kilka wiatrownic ktore zepsulem oraz wykonali i wyjasnili jak zamontowac  obrobki komina.

Generalnie bardzo goraco polecam.

DACH BUD Poznań
ul. Obornicka 324/326
60-689 Poznań
tel. (061) 65 65 818

Obslugiwal nas Pan Przemek - pelen profesjonalizm.

----------


## Mikas25

W kwestii drewnianych podłóg i tarasów ja polecam parkieciarzy z firmy Bona (Poznań). Mają bardzo profesjonalne podejście, a produkty świetnej jakości, mam zaolejowane 180 m2, a w ogole nie bylo czuc rozpuszczalnika, podłoga wygląda rewelacyjnie.

----------


## Elfir

Mikas - pochwal się więc swoim domem, bo teraz wygląda jakbyś się zalogował tylko po to by puścić banalną, prymitywną reklamę swojej firmy.

----------


## C-u-b-e

[post usunięty]

----------


## radosny mocarz

Poszukuję dla kolegi jednej firmy do prac budowlanych w okolicach miejscowości TULCE gmina kleszczewo. koniecznie na fakturę!

----------


## Vojtek

witam,
polecam Pana Stanisława. 608614870
Wykonał u mnie instalacje wodną, kanalizacyjną i ogrzewanie z podłogówką i kotłownią no i centralny odkurzacz
bardzo rozsądne ceny i z wszystkim można się dogadać.
Solidny  terminowy Pan / firma.

----------


## tomkrzysiek

Szanowni forumowicze , poszukuje dobrej i taniej  firmy do wykonania mebli kuchennych pod wymiar , będę wdzięczny za polecenie kogoś bez autoreklamy...

----------


## gospie

Witam. Chciałam polecić fachowca od drobnych prac wykończeniowych. Polecił mi go mój brat u którego również wykonywał prace wykończeniowe. U mnie malował ściany 4 razy (2 razy na biało i 2 razy kolor) w sumie ponad 2000m kwadratowych. Tapetował oraz położył ponad 300m paneli. Prace wykonane fachowo, czysto, szybko i bez zastrzeżeń. Kontakt do tego pana - imienia nie pamiętam: 607-767-769, mail: [email protected]

----------


## Kakadu

Witam wszystkich. Właśnie się zarejestrowałam i wiem, bo czytam to forum od jakiegoś czasu, że posądzicie mnie o reklamę. Postaram się uwierzytelnić, ale chyba potrzebuję trochę czasu i umiejętności.  Chciałam polecić fachowca- murarza z okolic Swarzędza. Pan Maciej Żmudziński (nr tel. 602683119) właśnie kończy budować mi stan surowy otwarty. Zaczął 30 kwietnia, dom jest piętrowy i rośnie aż miło. Rano wpada ekipa 9 facetów i pracują do 17. Żadnego alkoholu, kradzieży, na budowie posprzątane, kierownik zadowolony, a ja tym bardziej  :smile: . To mój 2 dom i dopiero pierwszy raz trafiłam na fachowca, który wytłumaczy, wskaże kilka możliwych rozwiązań czeka na decyzję i uzgodnienia, a nie robi byle do przodu, bo "czas to piniądz". Fajnie budować z takimi ludźmi. Mam nadzieję ,że dzięki Wam dalej będzie też tak łatwo, bo baaardzo bałam się tej budowy po poprzednich doświadczeniach.

----------


## klamath

> Szanowni forumowicze , poszukuje dobrej i taniej  firmy do wykonania mebli kuchennych pod wymiar , będę wdzięczny za polecenie kogoś bez autoreklamy...


Polecam Pana Sobeckiego z Poznania , u brata robił kuchnie , u mnie szafę w zabudowie. Jesteśmy zadowoleni z jakości wykonania . Cena mojej szafy była dobra , co do kuchni to trzeba porównać zawsze 2-3 wykonawców. Jakby co istnieje możliwość obejrzenia jego pracy .

Sobecki Robert
tel: 618207199
602320622

----------


## Esiak

> Szanowni forumowicze , poszukuje dobrej i taniej  firmy do wykonania mebli kuchennych pod wymiar , będę wdzięczny za polecenie kogoś bez autoreklamy...


ARPEX robili nam kuchnie i szafę do łazienki, fotki mebli są w dzienniku...

----------


## piotri

Witam,

Poszukuję dobrego płytkarza w przystępnej cenie. Do wykończenia 2 łazienki i podłogi na parterze.
Poleci ktoś z własnego doświadczenia?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## madzia&kamil

SZUKAM SPRAWDZONYCH FACHOWCÓW OD ELEWACJI BUDYNKU, POŁOŻENIE SIATKI, KLEJU I TYNKU SYLIKONOWEGO...
POLECICIE KOGOŚ?

DZIEKI : :tongue:

----------


## Elfir

cały wątek jest z poleceniami, przejrzyj sobie. Pisanie dużymi literami nie spowoduje, ze post będzie bardziej czytelny!

----------


## kater-acme

Tynki wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne, Tomek z Nowego Tomyśla

602 684 079

U mnie na razie zrobił wewnętrzne. Bardzo ładnie wyszło, co potwierdziło kilka osób związanych z budowlanką. Prościutko, narożniki, wnęki okienne itd., oczywiście sufity. Tynk wapienno-cementowy. Cena - na pewno można taniej znaleźć  :wink:  Ale zupełnie nie żałuję. Na tynki zewnątrzne też na pewno go zaproszę.

W ogóle to chyba mam trochę farta do wykonawców, bo polecałem tu już i murarza i dekarza (też z NT i okolic). A może po prostu to dobre czasy dla budujących się i wykonawcy po prostu się normalnie starają, oczywiście otrzymując godziwą zapłatę...

Jakby co to w weekendy bywam na budowie i chętnie pokażę jak to wyszło.

----------


## lukasz860910

właśnie kończy u mnie ekipa wykończenie domu, jestem z nich bardzo zadowolony więc polecam dalej. Robili u mnie gładzie, zabudowy, płytki, malowanie itd. Generalnie wszystko w środku. Szybka sprawna ekipa pełna pomysłów, dużo doradzili jestem z nich bardzo zadowolony.  tel. Damian 783-014-857

----------


## klamath

Cześć, tym razem poszukuję wykonawców do wykonania w Poznaniu zewnętrznych schodów stalowych z tarasu do ogrodu wraz z balustradą.
Na etapie budowy zrezygnowałem ze schodów murowanych, konstrukcja stalowa podobno wychodzi taniej.

z góry dzięki za namiary.

----------


## Babar

> Polecam firmę zaopatrzeniowo-usługową Michała Piotrowiaka z Gozdnicy. 
> 
> Kupiłam u nich płytki klinkierowe elewacyjne po bardzo atrakcyjnej cenie w porównaniu z realiami warszawskimi. Wiem co mówię, ponieważ wcześniej kupowałam cegłę klinkierową poprzez firmę w Warszawie.
> Miła obsługa, zamówienie, dostawa spedycją Raben do Warszawy po 3 dniach. Faktura VAT poleconym. Towar jest super i uczciwe ceny
> 
> p. Krystyna MULIK
> Przedsiębiorstwo Zaopatrzeniowo-Usługowe CERAMIKA Michał Piotrowiak 
> tel. 68 360 12 22
> ul. 1 maja 9, Gozdnica


Witajcie 
Ja tez goraco polecam te firme!!!!
Najlepsze ceny jakie spotkalam,pelna zyczliwosci obsluga pana Jana i Michala,punktualna i bardzo szybkaa dostawa.
Ja kupowalam w 2013 roku i teraz  znow zamowilam bo i w tym roku sa BEZKONKURENCYJNI.!!!
M.B. Bouttes w Wielkopolsce

----------


## ocampa

Witam
Szukam płytkarza - sprawdzonego fachowca. Mozliwość wejścia od zaraz - łazienka + korytarz. Północna część Poznania.
Oosby z białej listy - 3 nie działają w branzy, dwóch w Niemczech, 2 zajętych do końa roku. Więc jeśli jakiś fachowiec ma akurat wolne, to można działać. Proszę pisać na PW

----------


## haniahm

Witam,

kończe budować dom z generalnym wykonawcą. Jak wyjdzie to napiszę gdy się wprowadzimy. Na dzień dzisiejszy mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić kierownika budowy Zbyszko Konieczny i firmę od okien, która naprawdę miała ciężki orzech do zgryzienia przy moich oknach ( 4 okna tafle szkła na każde okno ponad 4m2 szkła ) firma NEXBAU z Karpicka. Mam okna Rehau Geneo z ciepłym montażem.

----------


## maciejtoya

Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy z okolic Kościana, Leszna, Śmigla, Gostynia, Grodziska, Śremu do budowy domu do stanu surowego otwartego. Termin budowy - od połowy Września 2014.
Szukam też sprawdzonej ekipy od dachu. Więźba, deskowanie, papa.

Z góry dzięki.

----------


## arku

> Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy z okolic Kościana, Leszna, Śmigla, Gostynia, Grodziska, Śremu do budowy domu do stanu surowego otwartego. Termin budowy - od połowy Września 2014.
> Szukam też sprawdzonej ekipy od dachu. Więźba, deskowanie, papa.
> 
> Z góry dzięki.


Polecam Ci Jarka Błaszczyka, jest z Twoich okolic (ok. Gostynia), rewelacyjna ekipa murarska. Budował u mnie dwa lata temu, z tego co widziałem miał już sporo poleceń na forum.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## maciejtoya

Dzieki. Możesz podać jakiś kontakt ? Telefon, e-mail ?

----------


## Elfir

u mnie murował murarz z Gostynia, ale nie ma firmy.

----------


## szymek02

Co do pozostałych firm z wykończenia do polecam jeszcze:

1. Ogólna budowlanka domów: mury, dach, elektryka - Marcina Rzysko z okolic Czarnkowa 667-201-022 (bardzo konkretny, spokojny i sumienny fachowiec) nie ma dużej ekipy budowlanej, ale robota mu pod rękoma chodzi jak trzeba.

2.  Prace stolarski - drzwi wewnętrzne, szafy itp z litego drewna - Jan Bloch z Murowanej Gośliny. Super realizacja. 601-756-870

3. Podłogi drewniane z firmy NaturWood z Ostrowskiej - dobry kontakt, bardzo dobre wykonanie przez pana Jacka.

4. Piękna praca wykończeniowe - płyty, szpachlowanie, malowanie, płytki (wykończenie już do zamieszkania). Równiutko, czysto, bez ściemy. Warte poczekania na swoja kolejkę. Nie mam nic do czego mogę się doczepić. Pan Krzysztof Bentka pracuje z synem Kubą. 504-043-403 i 506-804-803

----------


## anetta2301

Witam,
poszukuję solidnej,uczciwej ekipy budowlanej do budowy domu w okolicach Swarzędza,najlepiej na koniec października 2014.

----------


## Elfir

trochę późno szukasz. Dobre ekipy mają zaklepane terminy do lata przyszłego roku. Na pażdziernik to znajdziesz jakąs z łapanki, której nikt nie chce zatrudnić

----------


## lukasz860910

> Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy z okolic Kościana, Leszna, Śmigla, Gostynia, Grodziska, Śremu do budowy domu do stanu surowego otwartego. Termin budowy - od połowy Września 2014.
> Szukam też sprawdzonej ekipy od dachu. Więźba, deskowanie, papa.
> 
> Z góry dzięki.


mam dobrą ekipe 606-169-263 widziałem ich prace, zalewam po nich posadzki bedziesz zadowolony

powołaj sie na glanca od posadzek

----------


## lukasz860910

> Witam,
> poszukuję solidnej,uczciwej ekipy budowlanej do budowy domu w okolicach Swarzędza,najlepiej na koniec października 2014.


ekipa z tulc 602 217 653 bardzo solidna  powołaj sie na glanca

----------


## anetta2301

> ekipa z tulc 602 217 653 bardzo solidna  powołaj sie na glanca


Dziękuję bardzo.Rozumiem,że to są dwie różne ekipy?

----------


## eilian

Ratunku! Moja ekipa od wykończeniówki okazała się totalną wtopą, pilnie szukam kogoś kto dokończy po nich robotę: płyty KG, szpachlowanie, ale i trochę murarki, bo mam kilka ścian do wyburzenia (to jest remont a nie pierwotna budowa). Jeśli znacie jakiegoś kumatego fachowca, to proszę dajcie namiar, mieszkam w gm. Pobiedziska.
p.s. ten post zamieściłam też na grupie wielkopolskiej

----------


## marekwl

Witam
Potrzebuję ekipy do ocieplenia domu.
Ocieplenie będzie ze styropianu 20cm (grafit) okolice Poznania.Możecie polecić jakąś sprawdzoną ekipę? Zależy mi przede wszystkim na dokładności przy obróbce ościeżnic.

----------


## franco78

Witam,

jeśli chodzi o okna to polecam firmę Stolpoz  z Poznania.
Podobała mi się obsługa, doradztwo, montaż, ceny.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## budowa11

> Witam,
> poszukuję solidnej,uczciwej ekipy budowlanej do budowy domu w okolicach Swarzędza,najlepiej na koniec października 2014.


Polecam ekipę p. Jarka Błaszczyka. Szeroko polecany wykonawca na tym forum, ale nie bez przyczyny:
Pracuje solidnie, uczciwie, szybko, tanio, zawsze doradzi, buduje z głową.
Prace murarskie: fundamenty, strop monolityczny, ściany, schody żelbetowe, tynki itp.
Tel: 665998483

----------


## Elfir

Sądząc po tym, że "budowa 11" ma tylko jeden wpis na forum, sadze, że to jest reklama i nikt poważnie traktujący budowę nie będzie brał po uwagę polecenia jednopostowca.
Careta - przydałyby się zdjęcia na potwierdzenie twojej opinii, bo też masz mały dorobek i może to wyglądac jak próba zgnębienia konkurencji.

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam
> Potrzebuję ekipy do ocieplenia domu.
> Ocieplenie będzie ze styropianu 20cm (grafit) okolice Poznania.Możecie polecić jakąś sprawdzoną ekipę? Zależy mi przede wszystkim na dokładności przy obróbce ościeżnic.


Znalazles? Rozumiem ze wiosna 2015? Jeżeli tak - poproszeni szczegóły na maila. Robimy w Szczecinie, Gdańsku, Warszawie, w górach to teraz pora na Poznan  :wink:  zwłaszcza ze na wiosnę jeden temat w Poznaniu juz się "kroi"

----------


## piotri

Ze swej strony dodam tylko, że raz skorzystałem z wykonawcy z białej listy(polecany kilkukrotnie) i była to największa porażka budowy. Niestety wzięcie wykonawcy z białej listy nie zawsze jest gwarancją jakości.

----------


## teka

> Sądząc po tym, że "budowa 11" ma tylko jeden wpis na forum, sadze, że to jest reklama i nikt poważnie traktujący budowę nie będzie brał po uwagę polecenia jednopostowca.
> Careta - przydałyby się zdjęcia na potwierdzenie twojej opinii, bo też masz mały dorobek i może to wyglądac jak próba zgnębienia konkurencji.


dobrze ,ze pilnujesz takich rzeczy.pozdrawiam z Plocka

----------


## Cisol

> Sądząc po tym, że "budowa 11" ma tylko jeden wpis na forum, sadze, że to jest reklama i nikt poważnie traktujący budowę nie będzie brał po uwagę polecenia jednopostowca.
> Careta - przydałyby się zdjęcia na potwierdzenie twojej opinii, bo też masz mały dorobek i może to wyglądac jak próba zgnębienia konkurencji.


ja juz mam skonczony dom i jesli chodzi P. Blaszczyka to jestem mega zadowolony - wszystko zostalo wykonane zgodnie z projektem, ba nawet zostaly przez niego wychwycone bledy w moim projekcie takie jak nierowna linia gornej krawedzi okien, za szerokie (czyli drogie drzwi) wejscie glowne, zreszta kontrolowal ich kierbud Zbyszko Konieczny (tez polecany na tym forum) i nie bylo problemow a wszelkie sprawy byly wyjasniane na miejscu dodatkowo wszelkie watpliwosci byly konsultowane bezposrednio ze mna i kierbudem  
ponadto dostosowal nasz projekt pod specyficzne wymagania (szersze fundamenty, zmiany dot. okien itd)

poza tym osobista kultura P. Blaszczyka i jego uczciwosc jest niespotykana w obecnym swiecie, naprawde rzadko kiedy mozna spotkac taki rodzaj wspolpracy opierajacy sie na zaufaniu

----------


## Wojtek_1984

> Sądząc po tym, że "budowa 11" ma tylko jeden wpis na forum, sadze, że to jest reklama i nikt poważnie traktujący budowę nie będzie brał po uwagę polecenia jednopostowca.
> Careta - przydałyby się zdjęcia na potwierdzenie twojej opinii, bo też masz mały dorobek i może to wyglądac jak próba zgnębienia konkurencji.


Witam,
Co do p. Jarka Błaszczyka to my również zdecydowaliśmy się na budowę domu właśnie z jego firmą/ekipą (wystartowaliśmy w sierpniu 2014).
Na tą chwilę mamy zalany wieniec i wchodzi ekipa na dach.
Krótko mówiąc: do tej pory nie mamy się do czego przyczepić. Pan Jarek Błaszczyk (665 998 483) służył pomocą i wychwycił kilka błędów _(źle zaprojektowane nadproże nad dużym, narożnikowym oknem od tarasu, błędy w projekcie konstrukcji stropu - konstruktor oparł belki na pustakach, brak węgarków przy drzwiach i kilka innych poprawek oraz porad )_ i niedociągnięć, w szczególności konstruktora. Nasz dom ma nieco bardziej skomplikowaną bryłę, było do wykonania kilka trudnych szalunków i wszystko zostało do tej pory wykonane b. dobrze i nie mieliśmy żadnych uwag. Po zdjęciu drewna powierzchnie równe i dobrze przygotowane pod dalszą obróbkę.

Kierownik budowy znany na forum Kierbud Zbyszko Konieczny 604175485 bardzo dobrze współpracował z nami, i kontrolował ekipę, choć w zasadzie nie miał się do czego przyczepić. Wspólnie z p. Jarkiem wyprowadzili błędy konstrukcyjne, naciskając również na konstruktora kiedy było trzeba.
Bardzo ważna zaleta obu Panów - zawsze można zadzwonić i się poradzić, z racji że dużo pracuję wiele razy dzwoniłem wieczorem lub w weekend i zawsze Panowie znaleźli dla mnie czas za co duży +.

Było szybko ale z zachowaniem wymaganych przerw technologicznych, ostatecznie o ponad miesiąc wyprzedziliśmy wspólnie ustalony harmonogram.

Dzisiaj na dach weszła ekipa, która na dzień dobry pochwaliła p. Jarka za dotychczasową realizację i dobre przygotowanie frontu robót
pod ich dalsze działanie, m. in. równo wylany wieniec pod murłaty. 

Na tą chwilę w skali szkolnej (1-6) dajemy 5+, żeby nie przechwalić przed tynkami  :smile:  :smile: , które mamy nadzieję również realizować z p. Jarkiem. Z czystym sumieniem możemy polecić Jarka Błaszczyka jako super rzetelną i uczciwą firmę.
Dla weryfikacji podaję numer gg: 5340126.
W razie potrzeby mamy sporo zdjęć z budowy, praktycznie z każdego etapu od zdjęcia humusu począwszy. Po wcześniejszym umówieniu możliwe również obejrzenie dotychczas wykonanych prac w okolicy Poznania. (po kontakcie na gg jest możliwość kontaktu przez maila lub telefon).

Co do terminów na 2015 wiem, że są jeszcze wolne terminy więc polecam zapytać o ofertę.

----------


## Wojtek_1984

> Sądząc po tym, że "budowa 11" ma tylko jeden wpis na forum, sadze, że to jest reklama i nikt poważnie traktujący budowę nie będzie brał po uwagę polecenia jednopostowca.
> Careta - przydałyby się zdjęcia na potwierdzenie twojej opinii, bo też masz mały dorobek i może to wyglądac jak próba zgnębienia konkurencji.


To również moje pierwsze posty i jako, że kiedyś trzeba zacząć to nie wiem czy można od razu uważać tego co pisze pierwszego posta ze reklamę. 
Nawet gdyby tak było to uważam że dobrych fachowców należy chwalić. nie doszukujmy się wszędzie dookoła podstępów itp... 
Nadmierna ilość postów elfira też daje do myślenia. Czy można wpisać dwadzieścia kilka tysięcy postów, średnio około 10 dziennie na temat? (pewnie połowa to zajmowanie miejsca na forum i tworzenie niepotrzebnych postów). Zazdroszczę nadmiaru czasu ...

----------


## miron75

Jestem na etapie wykończeniówki (dom piętrowy, prawie pasywny, 224 m2 po podłogach) i chciałbym wrzucić swoje typy:

1. SSO (fundamenty, ściany konstrukcyjne, ściany działowe, strop monolityczny)
Jarek Błaszczyk - jest to jak do tej pory najlepsza ekipa jaka mi się trafiła. Jeśli miałbym budować raz jeszcze to na pewno nie będę szukał szczęścia gdzie indziej. Co mi się podoba: przede wszystkim samodzielność p. Jarka, uczciwość i dokładność oraz niesamowity speed w postępach prac - ta ostatnia cecha  jednak może być wadą w sytuacji jeśli pojawiają się zmiany lub o czymś zapomnisz. I zawsze dokładnie posprzątane  - a niestety nie jest to standard, są fachowcy którzy potrafią zostawić niezły burdel. I jeszcze jedna ważna cecha: proaktywność w działaniu - Jarek nie narzeka i nie męczy inwestora telefonami dotyczącymi każdej dupereli - Jarek samodzielnie działa i realizuje zadania. Jak mu czegoś braknie to sobie sam poradzi - to b. ważna cecha, która pomaga budować ludziom, którzy nie mogą spędzać godzin na budowie.

2. Tynki wewnętrzne
Jarek Błaszczyk - szybko i bardzo dokładnie. Sprawdzaliśmy z kierbudem przez 2 godziny kąty, płaszczyzny i proste na wszystkich ścianach  i poza jednym miejscem nie ma się do czego przyczepić. Przy czym - ja robiłem tynki do późniejszego szpachlowania, więc nie wypowiem się o estetyce wykończenia powierzchni tynków.

3. Więźba dachowa i pokrycie dachowe.
Zamówiłem więźbę prefabrykowaną wiązary kratowe systemie Mitek razem z kryciem w firmie Moderndach spod Włocławka. Jestem mega zadowolony. Szybko i wbrew pozorom wcale nie drożej niż u dobrego cieśli/dekarza. A dokładność wykonania niesamowita wprost.

3. Okna
nie będę polecał, bo choć skończyło się dobrze to sporo nerwów mnie współpraca z tym wykonawcą kosztowała

4. Ocieplenie elewacji
Neutralnie odbieram tego wykonawcę, miałem kilka zgrzytów. Czy zrobił dobrze - będę widział na termowizji zimą,

5. Ocieplenie stropodachu
Robił Jarek Błaszyczyk. Jak zwykle szybko i dokładnie i jak zwykle bez zbędnych stęków i jęków. Czy zrobił faktycznie dobrze -  termowizja pokaże

6. Instalacja wod-kan
Nie będę polecał, bo mam uwagi

7. Skład ogólnobudowlany
Rajbud Oborniki i Tomek Momot - praca z tym gościem i jego firmą to była czysta przyjemność.

8. Beton
WAB filia Mrowino - zawsze na czas i w odpowiedniej ilości. 

9. Kierownik
Zbyszek Konieczny. Jeśli szukasz kogoś kto ma zrobić coś więcej niż wypełnić dziennik budowy.

to chyba wszystko  :smile:

----------


## Radosna Jutrzenka

Witam,
To ja krotko i przychylnie na temat pana Jarka Błaszczyka, o którym kilka wpisów powyżej.
Powiem tylko, ze niestety nie działaliśmy z nim od początku budowy. Wtedy naszym wykonawcą był pan Biegański, z którego szybko (o wiele za późno) zrezygnowaliśmy patrząc jak Pan Jarek buduje u sąsiada. Tempo prac u sąsiada było piorunujące a efekty dużo lepsze niż naszej ekipy. Dlatego szybko się dogadaliśmy i pan Jarek prostował wszystko po poprzednikach. Efekty są do dzisiaj  :smile: 

Równe tynki, rewelacyjne posadzki. Ścianki działowe g-k, sufity, ocieplenie dachu - wszystko ok. Elewacja ocieplona i otynkowana aż miło popatrzeć. Tempo prac fantastyczne - gdyż była to duża ekipa ( w porywach do 10 osób!). 

Potwierdzam też samodzielność, gdy czegoś brakło zawsze znalazł się sposób by materiał pojawił się we właściwym momencie. 

Gdybym miała jeszcze raz wybrać - na pewno byłby to pan Jarek!  Polecam.

----------


## miron75

> (...) Tempo prac u sąsiada było piorunujące (...).


chyba to ja byłem/jestem tym sąsiadem - tak mi się wydaje  :smile:  pozdrawiam Was i do zobaczenia

----------


## franco78

Witam,

tym razem polecam dekarza (dach od A do Z) oraz tynkarza (gipsowe maszynowe).
Fachowo, solidnie, w dobrej cenie i zawsze doradzą.
Dach - Tomasz Dziudziel 607 109 430
Tynki - p. Sebastian 668 137 215

Pozdrawiam

----------


## asdfghjkl20

Witam serdecznie.

Może jestem nowy ale też chciałbym się dołączyć do ludzi polecających  ekipy budowlane, a więc tak:

Polecam z czystym sumieniem firmę Fundamentalni Mikołaja Maćkowiaka. Ekipa z Buku.

Elewacje - Pan Maćkowiak tel. 602-888-766. Bez spin. Szło sie dogadac.

Docieplenia poddasza  oraz wykończeniówka też robił mi pan Maćkowiak. Serdecznie polecam.

----------


## mx76

Witam,

Budowa zakonczona wiec oto moja biala lista. 
1. kierownik - Zbyszko Konieczny - 604175485
2. plyta fundamentowa - http://www.ecoinwest.pl - Krzysztof Slaga
3. do stanu deweloperskiego - http://altainvestment.pl - Radoslaw Slawnikowski

bardzo dobra wspolpraca, slowni i terminowi, zawsze pod telefonem, dobre ekipy.

pozdrawiam,
mx

----------


## Dominico2000

Witam,

Jeśli chodzi o Gniezno to polecam wykonawców dzięki którym powstał mój dom :

- położenie kostki - SOLID-BRUK - 783-154-737
- dach - Łukasz Budzyński - www.twojedachy.pl
- materiały budowlane - TINA, ul. Inowrocławska 3, 61-428-25-39

pozdrawiam

Dominico

----------


## Arttiger

Witam,

Planuję rozpoczęcie budowy w tym roku w gminie Kórnik pod Poznaniem.
Realizacja planowana jest na 2015-2016 r.
Dom jednorodzinny z użytkowym poddaszem bez piwnicy, powierzchnia użytkowa ok. 210 m2.
Dom murowany z pustaków ceramicznych, dach dwuspadowy z dachówki ceramicznej, ogrzewanie gazowe + kominek, 
Poszukuję godnego zaufania kierownika budowy jak również ekip na poszczególne etapy.

Z góry dziękuję za informacje
Pozdrawiam,
Arttiger

----------


## kater-acme

Cóż, pozostaje Ci przeczytać kilka(naście) stron tematu i na pewno kogoś znajdziesz. Na SSO miałem ekipę z Nowego Tomyśla, b fajnie się sprawili, umieściłem ich tu (szukaj: Artur Krzyżanek). Mam trochę ludzików z Stęszewa i okolic na dalsze etapy.

----------


## Elfir

> Planuję rozpoczęcie budowy w tym roku w gminie Kórnik pod Poznaniem.


Witam sąsiada  :smile:

----------


## Giena24

Witam Wszystkich
Szukam solidnej firmy do wykonania instalacji mechanicznej (rekuperacji) w okolicach Nowego Tomyśla lub Poznania.
Coś polecacie? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Arttiger

> Witam sąsiada


Witam sąsiadkę  :wink:  

Rozumiem, że lista osób polecanych przez Ciebie wcześniej w tym wątku jest godna zaufania.
Mam zamiar skorzystać z doświadczeń forumowiczów.

Pozdrawiam,
Arttiger

----------


## Arttiger

> Cóż, pozostaje Ci przeczytać kilka(naście) stron tematu i na pewno kogoś znajdziesz. Na SSO miałem ekipę z Nowego Tomyśla, b fajnie się sprawili, umieściłem ich tu (szukaj: Artur Krzyżanek). Mam trochę ludzików z Stęszewa i okolic na dalsze etapy.


Dzięki za informacje. Moje pytanie na dziś to przede wszystkim godny zaufania kierownik budowy.
Dobrze wiedzieć, że masz sprawdzone osoby do realizacji prac budowlanych, które możesz polecić.

Pozdrawiam,
Arttiger

----------


## manticore112

> Szanowni forumowicze , poszukuje dobrej i taniej  firmy do wykonania mebli kuchennych pod wymiar , będę wdzięczny za polecenie kogoś bez autoreklamy...


Rafał Janowicz, z Kuczyny koło Krobi 693629285. Robił nam meble kuchenne do Holandii z montażem. Wszystko szybko o konkretnie.

----------


## Elfir

> Witam sąsiadkę  
> 
> Rozumiem, że lista osób polecanych przez Ciebie wcześniej w tym wątku jest godna zaufania.
> Mam zamiar skorzystać z doświadczeń forumowiczów.
> 
> Arttiger


Obawiam się , że majstra już nie namówisz na budowę. Stwierdził, że jest za stary i woli robi drobniejsze roboty. 

Jak chcesz, możesz u mnie odebrać kilkanaście muratorów z zeszłego roku.

----------


## jarekFTW

@elfir @artigger
Witam sąsiadów, okolice Kórnika, też zaczynam w tym roku

----------


## Elfir

Naprawdę nikt nie chce Muratorów. Mam wielki stos i żal wyrzucić do kosza...

----------


## jarekFTW

A dużo ich masz ? I jaka miejscowość koło tego Kórnika?

----------


## UZOON75

Witam,Przeglądałem białą listę,ale jakoś nie trafiłem,Szukam kogoś do wykonania drewnianej podbitki.Dzięki za namiary. :tongue:

----------


## biger2

Witam,

Czy u kogoś instalacje robił p. Jacek Wędzina (firma z okolic Wrześni)?
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## jarekFTW

@up
Masz 64 strony opinii. Poszukaj..

----------


## Gembek

U mnie fundamenty i mury stawiał Pan nr 6 Mirosław Rybarczyk . nie polecam, mimo zapewnień okazało się że nie potrafi zrobić stropu monolitowego, oczywiście to nie jest problem - problemem tej ekipy jest alkoholizm do dziś zbieram puszki i butelki z okolicznych działek. Z ciekawostek żeby nie być gołosłownym spalili styropian przygrzewając papę, krzywe ściany i inne fajne niespodzianki. Na szczęście kończyła mi inna ekipa. 
ta ekipa nie zasługuje na białą listę.

----------


## Elfir

to dlaczego wpisujesz go na białą listę?

----------


## marekwl

Witam 
Czy ktoś może polecić dobrą ekipę od posadzek anhydrytowych? Przeglądałem listę solidnych wykonawców ale nie znalazłem nikogo konkretnego.

----------


## Gembek

> to dlaczego wpisujesz go na białą listę?


nie wpisuję - stąd go wziąłem. chciałem odpowiedzieć na post w którym występował - jakoś nie poszło. tak czy inaczej mam nadzieję że nikt się na niego nie skusi.

----------


## NAMOW

Witam. Niestety płytkarz, który miał dzisiaj zacząć, zadzwonił z informacją, ze nie da rady bo "coś mu wypadło". Zostałem więc na przysłowiowym lodzie,a termin przeprowadzki zbliża się nieuchronnie. Wydzwaniam od rana do polecanych tutaj płytkarzy ale efekt na razie mizerny.Jeżeli macie kogoś godnego polecenia to proszę o info na priv.Do położenia ok.100m podłóg+dwie łazienki i wc+ pralnia. Ze swej strony mogę polecić firmy, które u mnie się sprawdziły(namiary brałem zresztą z forum)
-elektryk, pan Adam tel.606- 483- 423 (potrafi wszystko wytłumaczyć,niezłe rabaty w hurtowniach)
-ocieplenie elewacji + tynk, pan Arek tel.511- 467- 524 (terminowo,dokładnie)
-poddasze, ocieplenie+sucha zabudowa+sufity+deskowanie strychu i montaż schodów uchylnych +szpachlowanie ,pan Michał tel.501- 519- 293  (fachowo, solidnie i  dokładnie)
-kierownik budowy-siebie polecać nie będę :roll eyes:

----------


## kpjm

> Witam. Niestety płytkarz, który miał dzisiaj zacząć, zadzwonił z informacją, ze nie da rady bo "coś mu wypadło". Zostałem więc na przysłowiowym lodzie,a termin przeprowadzki zbliża się nieuchronnie. Wydzwaniam od rana do polecanych tutaj płytkarzy ale efekt na razie mizerny.Jeżeli macie kogoś godnego polecenia to proszę o info na priv.Do położenia ok.100m podłóg+dwie łazienki i wc+ pralnia. Ze swej strony mogę polecić firmy, które u mnie się sprawdziły(namiary brałem zresztą z forum)
> -elektryk, pan Adam tel.606- 483- 423 (potrafi wszystko wytłumaczyć,niezłe rabaty w hurtowniach)
> -ocieplenie elewacji + tynk, pan Arek tel.511- 467- 524 (terminowo,dokładnie)
> -poddasze, ocieplenie+sucha zabudowa+sufity+deskowanie strychu i montaż schodów uchylnych +szpachlowanie ,pan Michał tel.501- 519- 293  (fachowo, solidnie i  dokładnie)
> -kierownik budowy-siebie polecać nie będę


ja mogę polecić p. Paweł - u nas robił hydraulikę, panele, wykończeniówkę. Płytek akurat nie kładł, ale wiem że też to robi. Jest bardzo staranny, pracuje czysto i dokładnie. Nie wiem jak z terminami ale można próbować: tel.697631973

----------


## NAMOW

Dzięki wszystkim za podesłane namiary.Trochę to trwało ale wreszcie jeden z polecanych przez was płytkarzy zaczyna od poniedziałku pracę.

----------


## franco78

> Witam 
> Czy ktoś może polecić dobrą ekipę od posadzek anhydrytowych? Przeglądałem listę solidnych wykonawców ale nie znalazłem nikogo konkretnego.


Nie wiem  czy nie za późno....
Zadzwoń do firmy Kosbud z Obornik. Panowie wylali 174m2 posadzki w jeden dzień. Posadzka równa, bez potrzeby szlifowania.
Pozdro

----------


## kater-acme

> @up
> Masz 64 strony opinii. Poszukaj..


Pytam serio - w jaki sposób w tak rozbudowanym wątku znaleźć konkretny post, np. o jakimś polecanym Wędlinie?

----------


## jarekFTW

Witam, czy ma ktoś polecić jakiegoś elektryka z okolic Kórnika?

----------


## VIEVIORA

Witam!

czy ma ktoś może dobrego geodetę z Poznania? Ja wprawdzie już swój dom wybudowałam, mieszkam trzy lata i dom na razie stoi. Mam swoje za i przeciw, jeśli chodzi o ekipy wykonawcze (zresztą duża większość z tego forum) ale jeśli ktoś coś potrzebuje to pytajcie. Moim geodetą był Pan Stanisław Narożny ale obecnie nie może podjąć się pracy zatem jeśli ktoś może mi podać jakiś namiar, będę wdzięczna.

----------


## question

ja mogę polecić z Poznania: http://geodeta-poznan.pl/kontakt.html

z kolei chętnie zapytam o Waszych kierowników budów (Poznań)?

----------


## VIEVIORA

O bardzo dziękuję, chyba skorzystam. Co do KB to ja miałam Pana Zbyszko Koniecznego, jak wiele osób tutaj. Do niczego nie mogę się w jego pracy przyczepić.

----------


## question

również dziękuję.
Co do kierownika to czy jest to kierownik z nastawieniem bardziej na podpis czy faktycznie pilnuje tego co dzieje się na budowie i pomaga inwestorowi? Jak wygląda jego dostępność i elastyczność jeżeli chodzi o czas i zaangażowanie w prace?

----------


## makow11

Nie polecę mojej ekipy murarzy.
Nie polecę firmy ,która robiła mi gotowe wiązary na Płytkach Miteka.
Nie polecę mojego kierbuda tak szeroko tutaj polecanego.

Polecam natomiast z czystym sumieniem moją ekipę dekarzy.
*Firma Blach-Bud Sławomir Maćkowiak ze Śremu* -firma rodzinna
Robotę u mnie wykonywał wraz z ekipą syn właściciela Pan* Kuba - 602 440 589*.
Panowie wykonywali u mnie deskowanie OSB,kładzenie papy,dachówka+rynny,ale specjalizują się również w blachach.

Pan Jakub wykazał się nie tylko dokładnością i własną inicjatywą -poprawiając babole  po firmie montującej wiązary,ale również był otwarty na wszelkie moje sugestie.
Po raz pierwszy nie musiałem siedzieć na budowie i pilnować wykonawców.

 @guestion,wysłałem ci priv

----------


## Adam1982

> również dziękuję.
> Co do kierownika to czy jest to kierownik z nastawieniem bardziej na podpis czy faktycznie pilnuje tego co dzieje się na budowie i pomaga inwestorowi? Jak wygląda jego dostępność i elastyczność jeżeli chodzi o czas i zaangażowanie w prace?


Ja mogę polecić pana Zbyszka Koniecznego, w wyznaczonych etapach przyjechał i wszystko sprawdził. Przyjeżdżał również na prośby murarzy gdy pojawiały się różne wątpliwości z projektem (miałem projekt indywidualny). Raczej nie zakwalifikował bym go do grupy kierowników "na podpis"
Jeszcze zanim podjęliśmy z nim  współpracę przyjechał do nas i przejrzał z nami wyceny wykonawców, powiedział na co mamy zwrócić uwagę co jest nie jasne i o co mamy się jeszcze dopytać wykonawcę żeby się nie okazało że w trakcie budowy pojawią się jeszcze jakieś dodatkowe koszty.

----------


## agnieszka_st

Ja na rekuperację zdecydowałam się z robic z firmą MODEROWANO Polecono mi ich. Pan MODEROWANO - bardzo kompetentny człowiek

----------


## jarekFTW

@up 1-szy post reklama

----------


## grend

Ktoś zna dobrych fachowców od położenia blachy na rąbek stojący. Interesuje mnie ekipa która dobrze to zrobi a nie żeby była sympatyczna i codziennie po sobie sprzątała....

----------


## fighter1983

> Ktoś zna dobrych fachowców od położenia blachy na rąbek stojący. Interesuje mnie ekipa która dobrze to zrobi a nie żeby była sympatyczna i codziennie po sobie sprzątała....


Hydroizolacje i dachy:
Bernard Sobkowski
tel. 606 760 227

----------


## gospie

Ja mogę polecić firmę REMOBUDO-  p. Rafał 725 388 688. Robił mi wykończeniówkę. Pan Rafał to solidny i słowny fachowiec (o co trudno w tych czasach). Zna się na rzeczy, doradzi. Obecnie kończy również u naszych znajomych- malowanie, płytki, panele i oni też są bardzo zadowoleni.

----------


## leszekpiekar

Witam

Na swoją białą listę wykonawców (budowałem dom drewniany) wpisuję firmę Jarmat. Co prawda są z małopolski ale wykonują domy w całej Polsce  :smile:  Najbardziej podoba mi się stolarka okienna, ale to jest produkt firmy Wacławik-Okna. Ogólnie wszystko było wykonane  z terminie oraz z należytą starannością. Tak więc polecam serdecznie tego wykonawcę

----------


## kazek01

Ja na białej liście nie będę miał zbyt wielu pozycji, pewnie więcej na czarnej.  Z tych co się u mnie sprawdzili to:
1. Beton - WAAB w Poznaniu - dobrze, tanio, zawsze na czas
2. Stal - konsorcjum Stali
3. Dekarze - 604 810 882 - dach zrobili nienajgorzej (choć ja nie jestem specjalnie znawcą) - nie są też drodzy
4. Okna - Heiliński z Obornik - okna energooszczędne na profilu Rehau - domu jeszcze nie użytkuj, ale mam je zamontowane od pół roku i wydaje mi się, że są ok, wykonane są ładne, ekipa montażowa była fachowa.

CO do reszty to pewnie napiszę więcej później.

p.s. Jeśli komuś przeszkadza, że mam tylko 2 posty to niech nie czyta i po sprawie, proszę nie zaśmiecać forum jakimiś natrętnymi śledztwami kto jest wiarygodny a kto nie, to jest żałosne.

----------


## makow11

> p.s. Jeśli komuś przeszkadza, że mam tylko 2 posty to niech nie czyta i po sprawie, proszę nie zaśmiecać forum jakimiś natrętnymi śledztwami kto jest wiarygodny a kto nie, to jest żałosne.


To nie jest żałosne tylko rozsądne.Specjalnie zarejestrowałeś się ,żeby polecać ekipy?

----------


## _olejek_

Witam, 

Mozecie polecić ekipę od Okien , role, bram ? Szukam kogoś na luty przyszłego roku.

----------


## lesz

poszukuje dobrej ekipy do tynkow zew. - termin najlepiej jeszcze w tym roku
loco okolice pd-zach poznania, w sumie zostalo 2,5 sciany do zrobienia  :smile: 
wielkie dzieki jak ktos moze podac sprawdzonych ludzi
pozdr
l.

----------


## kubas3

Witam serdecznie poszukuję solidnej ekipy do wykonania stanu surowego domu w Suchym Lesie koło Poznania. Może ktoś kogoś polecić???? Będę wdzięczny Pozdrawiam

----------


## kazek01

makow 11 każdy ma swój rozum, a tropienie oszustów jest słabe.I tak każdy z pewną rezerwą traktuje wpis osoby, która ma mało wpisów. Kubas, lesz, olejek, nie możecie sobie do jasnej ciasnej poszukać? Po kiego śmiecicie na forum?

----------


## jarekFTW

Murarz, tynkarz, akrobata, miłośnik smsów - Pan Jarosław Błaszczyk, osoba która stawiała mi dom wraz z swoją niezawodną ekipą z Gostynia. 
Pan Jarek jest R E W E L A C Y J N Y M fachowcem, który potrafi doradzić, załatwić i się dostosować. 
Ale od początku.
W marcu spotkałem się z kierownikiem budowy, wszystkim znanym Zbyszko Koniecznym, by pokazać mu, co ekipy budowlane mi zaproponowały, za jaką cenę. Jeszcze przed przedstawieniem ofert (jedna z nich była od Jarka), usłyszałem, że on bardzo poleca chłopaków z Gostynia. Dlatego też po dogadaniu się z Panem Jarkiem zaczęliśmy współpracę. 
Pierwsze spotkanie mieliśmy w niedzielę, dogadaliśmy się i w środę (!!!) ruszyły już prace. Aż serce się radowało, gdy ekipa Pana Jarka (czasem 7-8 osób) zasuwało na budowie od rana do wieczora. 
Po wszystkich pracach, kolejni fachowcy niezależni (dekarz, elektryk, hydraulik) bardzo chwalili prace murarzy, mówili, że nie widzieli dawno tak prosto wymurowanych ścian, z taką starannością i fachowością.
Pan Jarek załatwi co trzeba, agregat - nie ma sprawy, toi-toi - nie ma sprawy, koparka i wkopanie przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków - nie ma sprawy. A na koniec wszystko ekipa ładnie posprząta i pozostawi po sobie PORZĄDEK.
Po zalaniu schodów/fundamentów Pan Jarek sam dojeżdżał z Gostynia w niedzielę na działkę, by je podlać, bo nie chciał by popękały (ja byłem poza granicami Poznania).
Jedynym ich minusem jest mała dostępność (b. dużo pracy) i gdy decydowałem się na dalsze prace (tynki, ocieplenie poddasza/domu/ gipsy) trzeba było swoje odczekać  :smile:   Dlatego zachęcam do rezerwowania terminów.
Tylko dzięki Bogu Pan Jarek miał okienko w marcu tego roku (a raczej zima była b. łagodna i wstrzeliłem się w termin).

Wszystkich zainteresowanych usługami Pana Jarka zapraszam na oględziny jego prac w okolice Kórnika/Gądek, chętnie wpuszczę do domu i popodziwiamy pracę Pana Jarka. Mój telefon 697 359 439

Telefon do Pana Jarka - 665 998 483

Polecam, jak słyszę o problemach na innych budowach to tylko się uśmiecham i dziękuję Panu Jarkowi, że u mnie jest bezstresowo.

----------


## Elfir

pozdrawiam sasiada  :wink:

----------


## marcinwlkp2014

Witam, slyszal ktos o firmie Quand Group z Poznania. Chca mi robic tynki i gladzie.Prosze o opinie .Pozdr

----------


## Elfir

tyga - masz problemy ze znalezieniem klientów? 5 wpisów i wszystkie reklamowe

----------


## ebyc87

Szukam dobrego generalnego wykonawcy albo osoby, która pokieruje budową i zorganizuje ekipy itp do budowy domu jednorodzinnego w stanie deweloperskim. 

Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedzi.

----------


## jarekFTW

@ebyc87, dzwoń do Jarka Błaszczyka, powołaj się na Jarka z Dachowej.
On Cię dobrze nakieruje.

----------


## ebyc87

> @ebyc87, dzwoń do Jarka Błaszczyka, powołaj się na Jarka z Dachowej.
> On Cię dobrze nakieruje.


Dzwoniłem do Pana Jarka, czekam z niecierpliwością na wycenę. Mam nadzieję tylko, że cena mnie nie przerazi ponieważ nie stać mnie na drogie budowanie. Z drugiej strony dom też jest mały i łatwy w budowie więc chyba nie dostanę zawału od wyceny (mam przynajmniej taką nadzieję  :smile: )

*Swoją drogą, szukam również dobrego inspektora budowlanego, który będzie odbierał etapy budowy i działał w moim interesie*

----------


## jarekFTW

@up najlepiej samemu sobie być inspektorem, kto zrobi to lepiej od Ciebie :smile: ?

----------


## ebyc87

> @up najlepiej samemu sobie być inspektorem, kto zrobi to lepiej od Ciebie?


tylko musiałbym się na tym bardzo dobrze znać...  :smile:

----------


## MaNaOl

Zapytam tutaj, bo inwestycja bedzie w okolicy Poznania. Prosze mi podpowiedziec cały komplet rzetelnych fachowców, od architekta, po kierownika budowy itd. Projekt juz jest, pozostaje kilka zmian i adaptacja. Teraz pytanie. ILE CZASU POTRZEBUJE NA ZAŁATWIENIE FORMALNOSCI ? Mam działke ogrodzona z warunkami zabudowy, zapewnienia mediów i prad juz na działce. Gdzie się udać żeby jak najszybciej ruszyc z budowa, do zimy chce miec koniec.

----------


## jarekFTW

Dobry architekt załatwi Tobie pozwolenie na budowę. Wpierw zmiany adaptacyjne projektu i jazda.
Uzbroić się w cierpliwość.

----------


## MaNaOl

Proszę zatem o namiary na dobrych architektów  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Chcesz architekta, który zrobi ci projekt w miesiąc?

Chyba, ze szukasz kogoś do adaptacji.
IMHO większość dobrych ekip budowlanych ma już zajęte terminy na ten rok.

----------


## MaNaOl

Adaptacja z ewentualnymi drobnymi zmianami.Ekipa się znajdzie, nie przesadzajmy. Mam dwie , ewentualnie sam wybuduję, ojciec swój dom postawił cały wlacznie z instalacjami więc i mój możemy postawić. Tym się nie martwię. Papierologia jedynie mnie przeraża i te wszystkie media. Na gaz ludzie czekają kilka miesiecy a moze i dluzej...

----------


## anetta2301

> Dzwoniłem do Pana Jarka, czekam z niecierpliwością na wycenę. Mam nadzieję tylko, że cena mnie nie przerazi ponieważ nie stać mnie na drogie budowanie. Z drugiej strony dom też jest mały i łatwy w budowie więc chyba nie dostanę zawału od wyceny (mam przynajmniej taką nadzieję )
> 
> *Swoją drogą, szukam również dobrego inspektora budowlanego, który będzie odbierał etapy budowy i działał w moim interesie*


Witam,
w jakiej okolicy buduje Pan dom?Prowadzę swoją działalność deweloperską i może mogłabym  pomóc.

Pozdrawiam
Aneta A.

----------


## rey_lp1922

Polecilibyście mi jakieś firmy lub osoby, które zrobiłyby mi wycenę instalacji wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem ciepła?

----------


## lukasz860910

Zapraszam do zapoznania się z ofertą firmy PosGlanc - Posadzki maszynowe. Nasza strona www.posglanc.pl

Zapraszam do obejrzenia filmu - jak wylewa się posadzki maszynowe mixokretem https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvCuhlh1jH4

----------


## ajerzyk

witam,

Jestem świeżo po zakupie działki. Przeglądam miliony projektów i nic nie chce mi przypasować, zawsze pół projektu chciałbym zmienić.

Znalazłem jeden projekt, ale i tak dużo zmian go czeka.

Budować chcę parter+poddasze koło 120m bez garażu,balkonu,lukarn itd tzw stodoła na maxa prosta i tania w budowie na płycie i z silki, i może skosy też lane.


Poszukuję namiar na dobrego architekta który by doradził czy zakupić projekt i zrobić adaptacje czy może od razu iść w projekt indywidualny.

PS. Oczywiście od razu z tym architektem bym robił adaptacje albo projekt...

Z góry dziękuję za namiary.

Pozdrawiam
Artur

----------


## JagodaFioletowa

Witam, zapraszam do nowo powstałej grupy na fb o budowie domów https://www.facebook.com/groups/102959976775159/

----------


## ebyc87

szukam dobrego kierownika budowy/inspektora, będę wdzięczny za kontakt

----------


## staman

Witam, 

*Szukam dobrej ekipy od ociepleń poddasza z suchą zabudową, zależy mi na jakości.*

Obecnie z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić Pana Pawła Jakubka tel. 602 736 064 fachowca z firmy Isolbud, który u mnie robił tynki wewnętrzne gipsowe, po prostu mistrz, tak jak chciałem gładzi już nie potrzebuję

Polecam również kier. bud. Zbyszka Koniecznego tel. 604 175 485, tutaj jednak uczulam na proaktywne zapraszanie kier. na budowę, duża wiedza i bez problemu poświęcany czas aby obgadać szczegóły.

----------


## Mobe

Kominiarz, z którym byłem umówiony na połowę sierpnia zrobił mnie w bambuko i chciałby przyjść pod koniec września. W związku z tym poszukuję dobrego kominiarza z Poznania lub okolic do postawienia na zewnątrz budynku komina systemowego. Może ktoś zna dobrego fachowca?

----------


## rey_lp1922

Czy ktoś mógłby polecić mi jakąś dobrą ekipę murarzy z okolic Poznania (domek w okolicach Kórnika), która jest godna polecenia i postawiłaby mi mury domku około 100 m2. Do Pana Jarka już dzwoniłem i jestem w trakcie wyceny ale chciałbym też jeszcze kogoś dla porównania?

----------


## MKG

Witam,
Czy ktoś byłby w stanie polecić jakąś firmę, która wybuduje nam dom od fundamentów po "stan pod klucz"? Czy ktoś z tutaj zgromadzonych zna/słyszał o takiej firmie, mógłby dać namiar do osoby, która z taką firmą budowała? Będę wdzięczna za każdą odpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## Prewi

> Witam,
> Czy ktoś byłby w stanie polecić jakąś firmę, która wybuduje nam dom od fundamentów po "stan pod klucz"? Czy ktoś z tutaj zgromadzonych zna/słyszał o takiej firmie, mógłby dać namiar do osoby, która z taką firmą budowała? Będę wdzięczna za każdą odpowiedź


Witam. W dużej części podpinam się do zapytania MKG. Interesuje mnie firma, która wykonuje kompleksowo wszystko do stanu surowego otwartego. Na forum znalazłem wielu wykonawców na poszczególne prace, ale kompleksowych nul, a przecież na wielkopolskim rynku jest ich dość sporo. Pytanie tylko, którzy zasługują na białą listę  :wink:

----------


## grend

... po to jest kierownik budowy. W takich firemkach gdzie budują "wszystko" polega to na braniu podwykonawców, takze spod sklepu, byle był tańszy i później wystarczy otoczka krasomówczego wlasciciela firmy - sprzedawcy i klient zadowolony... Trochę wyobraźni - kto zatrudnia elektryka, hydraulika jeżeli ich praca to ułamek czasu poswieconego na dom. Pomijam też rotację pracowników... KIEROWNIK BUDOWY który jest na budowie co drugi dzień i do tego dla siebie poziomnica i kat ... i to wystarczy

----------


## Prewi

> ... po to jest kierownik budowy. W takich firemkach gdzie budują "wszystko" polega to na braniu podwykonawców, takze spod sklepu, byle był tańszy i później wystarczy otoczka krasomówczego wlasciciela firmy - sprzedawcy i klient zadowolony... Trochę wyobraźni - kto zatrudnia elektryka, hydraulika jeżeli ich praca to ułamek czasu poswieconego na dom. Pomijam też rotację pracowników... KIEROWNIK BUDOWY który jest na budowie co drugi dzień i do tego dla siebie poziomnica i kat ... i to wystarczy


Liczyłem na coś bardziej konstruktywnego, niż krytyka mojej wyobraźni. Ale pozdrawiam i dziękuję za poświęcenie swojego cennego czasu.

----------


## grend

> Liczyłem na coś bardziej konstruktywnego, niż krytyka mojej wyobraźni. Ale pozdrawiam i dziękuję za poświęcenie swojego cennego czasu.


... to sobie sam odpisz, w ten sposob ,aby było konstruktywnie, bez krytyki i żeby spełniło to twoje oczekiwania...

----------


## MaNaOl

Czy ktos buduje, budował niedawno w okolicach Dopiewa, Tarnowa Podg. domek i może mi polecić swoich majstrów i hurtownie gdzie co i jak. Fajnie byłoby miec gotowca. Nie musi być najtaniej byle było dobrze. Zależy mi na zamknięciu budynku do zimy dachem i oknami czyli SSZ.

----------


## MaNaOl

Niby takie fajne forum, pomocne... Tragedia. Nikt nie budowała z wlkp zeby cokolwiek polecić? Masakra !!!

----------


## kuchcikk

Czy ktoś z Was budował może z Panem Tomasz Napierałą ??

----------


## neko

> Niby takie fajne forum, pomocne... Tragedia. Nikt nie budowała z wlkp zeby cokolwiek polecić? Masakra !!!


Byłoby ciekawie gdyby ktoś polecił na tym forum dobrego generalnego wykonawcę który specjalizuje się w domkach dla wymagających klientów.Tylko pytanie czy taki klient który wybiera GW bo sam nie ma czasu lub ochoty zajmować się budową ma kwalifikacje aby polecić kogokolwiek? Czy on wie jak wykonano fundamenty, czy ubito ziemię, czy zrobiono dobrze izolację, zbrojenie, czy wymurowano komin z pełnej cegły czy tańszej dziurawki, zaizolowano okna, wykonano instalacje i inne roboty zakryte zgodnie ze sztuką z dobrych materiałów? A może tylko cieszy się, że domek GW wykonał bez większego poślizgu, a najmodniejszy aktualnie kolor dachówki ładnie błyszczy w słońcu ?

----------


## slawo30

Adam, Mógłbyś mi podac namiary na kierownika Z.Koniecznego?

----------


## #LUUK79

Witam wszystkich gdyż to mój pierwszy post. Mam następujący problem. Wczoraj po konsultacji z kierownikiem budowy musiałem się pozbyć ekipy od wykończenia poddasza (zero równych płaszczyzn, poziomica 2 metrowa oddstaje nawet do 2cm na skosach i sufitach, ścianki kolankowe na długości 5m uciekają nawet 10cm itd. poprostu masakra). Niestety z racji wykonywanego zawodu nie mogę przebywać na budowie non stop a czas nagli. Dlatego proszę was o polecenie solidnej ekipy, ktòra doprowadzi całość do "porządku", czyli zdemontuje ok 90 m już wykonanej zabudowy i dokończy resztę (ścianki działowe, zabudowy rur, stelaże na pozostałej części poddasza itd)

----------


## NAMOW

> Witam wszystkich gdyż to mój pierwszy post. Mam następujący problem. Wczoraj po konsultacji z kierownikiem budowy musiałem się pozbyć ekipy od wykończenia poddasza (zero równych płaszczyzn, poziomica 2 metrowa oddstaje nawet do 2cm na skosach i sufitach, ścianki kolankowe na długości 5m uciekają nawet 10cm itd. poprostu masakra). Niestety z racji wykonywanego zawodu nie mogę przebywać na budowie non stop a czas nagli. Dlatego proszę was o polecenie solidnej ekipy, ktòra doprowadzi całość do "porządku", czyli zdemontuje ok 90 m już wykonanej zabudowy i dokończy resztę (ścianki działowe, zabudowy rur, stelaże na pozostałej części poddasza itd)


Polecam mojego wykonawcę ,pana Michała (namiary brałem z forum). Solidna, rzetelna i uczciwa ekipa, której nie trzeba pilnować.Tak jak już kiedyś pisałem wykonywał u mnie ocieplenie i zabudowę poddasz z płyt gk, szpachlowanie itd. Moim zdaniem wykonawca godny polecenia. Możesz powołać się na Piotra. namiar : Michał  Zapędowski tel 501-519-293

----------


## AlfaA

Witam. Czy ktoś poleci (firmę) instalatora - do kompleksowego wykonania wod-kan, gaz, ogrzewanie podłogowe? Najlepiej jeśli wykonywałby też od razu rekuperację (zgodnie z zasadą, że im mniej różnych ekip na budowie, tym lepiej). Zależy mi na instalatorze, który nie tylko "kładzie rury", ale też wie dlaczego akurat takie rury - czyli potrafi przeliczyć instalację pod kątem zapotrzebowania domu. No i że instalacje ważna rzecz (nie bez powodu ukryta w ścianach - nie chcę ich więcej oglądać po położeniu  :smile:  , więc dobrze, jeśli są położone fachowo), wolałbym nie "Pana instalatora Włodka", po którym szybko może zniknąć ślad i nr telefonu, ale sprawdzoną firmę, która będzie istniała za parę lat "w razie co"....
Z góry dzięki za namiary.

----------


## rey_lp1922

Czy mógłby ktoś polecić ekipe od tynków mechanicznych z okolic Poznania. Przeleciałem prawie cały temat, ale dużo poleceń jest sprzed kilku lat ?

----------


## MaNaOl

Zanim podjeliśmy decyzję o wykonawcy naszego daszku trochę się najeździliśmy. Przyznam szczerze, że poszukiwania nie były łatwe bo w kazdym o zgrozo coś nam się nie podobało (kładziemy płaską dachówke którą bardzo łatwo spartaczyć). Pytaliśmy gdzie się da i kogo się da o "najlepszego dekarza" w okolicy. Udało się !!! Namiar dostałem w hurtowni materiałów dekarskich. Pojechałem na budowę obejrzec pracę Pana Bogdana Borowczaka i ekipy. Zamurowało mnie, wszystko idealnie prosto, obróbki blacharskie, rynienki itd. Negocjacje nie były łatwe, musiałem się trochę napocić żeby Pan Bogdan wcisnął mnie w grafik. W tej chwili należę do grona zadowolonych klientów i polecam wszystkim tego wykonawcę. Ekipa niezwykle zorganizowana, zanim echo trzasniętych drzwi auta rozeszło sie po okolicznym lesie oni byli już na dachu. Prace przebiegają sprawnie, szybko, starannie. Ogniomurki, kominy obłożone blachą, coś niesamowitego! Dachóweczka równiutko, rządki prościutkie jak od linijki. Najbardziej obawiałem się o okna kolankowe. Jest z tym trochę zabawy. Efekt końcowy powalający  :smile:  Opłacało się czekac na tego wykonawcę. Jak szukacie na prawde dobrego dekarza to polecam Pana Borowczaka z Drzymałowa koło Rakoniewic. Namiary albo z netu szukac albo podam na pw.

----------


## MaNaOl

Mam dobrych od tynków ,ale polece jak zrobię też u mnie dobrze  :smile:  Na razie czekam. Podobnie z hydraulikiem, widziałem jego prace, było extra, ale jak zrobi u mnie wtedy dopiero polece  :smile:

----------


## Tanler

Ja od siebie mógłbym polecić http://jandach.pl/ . Solidne usługi remontowe w Poznaniu oraz okolicznych miejscowościach. Dodatkowo zajmują się deweloperką mieszkań w tym rejonie - jeżeli kogoś interesowałaby taka opcja, warto poczytać.  :wink:

----------


## Domineo

Poszukuję wykonawcy instalacji CO wod-kan z okolic Piły. Rozglądam się także za wykonawcą wentylacji mechanicznej i tynków wewnętrznych.

----------


## Wikisz

Witam, czy ktos zna firme Tech Building z Tarnowa? Nie ma o nich zadnych opinii a są na rynku juz 10 lat. Czy ktos  z nimi budowal ?

----------


## RAPczyn

Dzień Dobry. Potrzebuję firmy do wykonania fundamentów do domu modułowego Omatalo 187S-13. Dom znajdować się będzie ~7km od centrum Poznania.
Poratujcie kontaktami.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## atosia

> Witam, czy ktos zna firme Tech Building z Tarnowa? Nie ma o nich zadnych opinii a są na rynku juz 10 lat. Czy ktos  z nimi budowal ?


Witam, ja moge NIE POLECIC. Mega nieprofesjonalne podejscie do klienta, arogancki wlasciciel. Skontaktowalam sie z nim, bo sasiadom budowali dom (ale chyba juz nie, bo maja stan sur otwarty od chyba 9 mscy) i pan wlasciciel juz przez telefon stwierdzil, ze nie bedzie marnowal czasu bo  chce tylko wycene...a nie chcialam ...szukam gw na budowe domu. Opitolil mnie, ze mam zestwienie materialow i wiem z czego chata ma byc ...yy.no ale.laskawie zgodzil sie spotkac. Przyjal nas w domu i po 10 minutach wyprosil...bo mielismy zestawienie materiow i znow stwierdzil, ze on sie narobi przy wycenie a my go nie wezmiemy i "tak to on nie bedzie rozmaial". Faktycznie to podejzewam, ze wyprosil nas, bo 1) powiedzialam ze u sasiadow wisi jego baner (kontaktu  sasiadami nie mam ale pewnie sie obawial, ze  feedback bedzie negatywny po ) 2) przy spotkaniu wyszlo, ze cos robil dla kolegi meza z pracy. Facet sie mocno zmarszczyl i pewnie tez dlatego nas wygonil. Kola  z pracy powiedzial, ze facet dziwaczny i do wspolpracy nie doszlo. Aa no i inny sasiad, ktorego poznalismy tez odradzal i go nie wzial. Podobno byl nachalny mocno i pokazywal budowy i wykonanie bylo slabe. Takze ja nie polecam.

----------


## SuperSonic

Czy może ktoś polecić ekipę od gaz co wod kan ?
Przewertowałem ok 15 stron tematu ...

----------


## Norbi89

Szukam ekipy od murów ktoś może coś polecić ?

----------


## Adam1982

> Czy może ktoś polecić ekipę od gaz co wod kan ?
> Przewertowałem ok 15 stron tematu ...


polecam  K.P.T. Instalacje -Przemysław Nitschke Tomasz Nitschke
Robili u mnie CO i woda i będę ich ściągał na gaz, jak się doczekam łaskawie przyłącza ...

----------


## kuchcikk

> Szukam ekipy od murów ktoś może coś polecić ?


Tomasz Napierała
696 435 559

----------


## Bonzi

Witam. Szukam solidnej ekipy budowlanej w okolicach Poznania. Chodzi o wykonanie fundamentów oraz murów. Zależy mi aby ekipa była uczciwa, słowna a przede wszystkim dokładna.  Czy znacie kogoś godnego polecenia???

----------


## nnm82

O jakiego typu inwestycji mówimy? Jeśli dom jednorodzinny to ja znam ekipe z Dusznik (ekipa trzy osobowa). Robili u mnie fundament, mury, wykończeniówka, elewację zew. i pewnie jeszcze zlece im inne prace. Ekipa solidna, terminowa, uczciwa i przede wszystkim myśląca i doradzająca.

----------


## dedert

Czy ktoś może polecić projektanta z wielkopolski z okolic Koło, Konin, Kłodawa, Turek? Potrzebuję zrobić projekt indywidualny na wzór Naomi G2 który będzie zawierał m.in. piwnicę, lane skosy.

----------


## Bonzi

> O jakiego typu inwestycji mówimy? Jeśli dom jednorodzinny to ja znam ekipe z Dusznik (ekipa trzy osobowa). Robili u mnie fundament, mury, wykończeniówka, elewację zew. i pewnie jeszcze zlece im inne prace. Ekipa solidna, terminowa, uczciwa i przede wszystkim myśląca i doradzająca.


chodzi o dom jednorodzinny.

----------


## Bonzi

Ostatnio polecono mi firmę Tech-building z Tarnowa Podgórnego. Czy ktoś zna tą firmę? Jakieś opinie? Podobno nie budują tanio, ale robią wszytko i dokładnie. Bardzo proszę o opinie.

----------


## kw1668

Witam. Czy mógłby ktoś polecić firmę zajmującą się drenażem domu ? Najlepiej z okolic Poznania. Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## q-bis

Hey
czy możecie polecić biuro nieruchomości w Poznaniu ?
Czy macie jakieś ifno o ARKEI ?

----------


## Arktur

> Chciałem się wypowiedzieć na temat Pana Błaszczyka. Opinie na jego temat wydają się już nieaktualne. U mnie robił ocieplenie i elewację. Przykleił styropian i pociągnął go siatka, skasował znaczną część kwoty umówionej za całość, a następnie zniknął. Wydzwaniałem do niego wiele miesięcy (miałem czas) ale pan Jarek najpierw obiecywał że za kilka tygodni dokończy robotę (tak przeciągnął mnie kilka miesięcy), a następnie przestał odbierać telefony, nie odpisywał też na smsy. Jak dzwoniłem z innego telefonu, to się rozłączał. Koniec końców, musiałem wziąć innego fachowca, który siłą rzeczy skasował znacznie więcej niż miałem do dopłaty panu Błaszczykowi dzięki któremu straciłem kupę czasu i też niemało pieniędzy. Nie wiem czy pan Błaszczyk wpadł w jakieś kłopoty czy ma jakiś inny powód swojego zachowania, ale ja nie mogę polecić go jako fachowca.


Czekałem na podobną opinię, aby nie być posądzonym o krytykowanie "najlepszego" fachowca z forum z tak marną ilością postów (na forum często wypominane). Co prawda pieniędzy nie straciłem, i na moje szczęście mogłem się przekonać jeszcze przed budową jak wygląda podejście p. Błaszczyka do klienta. Zgodnie z ustaleniami wysłałem wszelkie rzuty i skany do wykonania wyceny budowy SSO. Im dłużej czekałem, tym trudniej było mi się dodzwonić do p. Jarosława. Gdy się udawało, to otrzymywałem zapewnienie, że wycena jest w trakcie i w ciągu 1-2 tygodni powinienem ją otrzymać. Ostatecznie wybrałem innego wykonawcę, któremu zależało na wygraniu "castingu" i który zaproponował dobrą cenę. Post w odpowiedzi na powyższy, ale zamierzam również dodać opinię do listy czarnej.

----------


## makofski

> Czekałem na podobną opinię, aby nie być posądzonym o krytykowanie "najlepszego" fachowca z forum z tak marną ilością postów (na forum często wypominane). Co prawda pieniędzy nie straciłem, i na moje szczęście mogłem się przekonać jeszcze przed budową jak wygląda podejście p. Błaszczyka do klienta. Zgodnie z ustaleniami wysłałem wszelkie rzuty i skany do wykonania wyceny budowy SSO. Im dłużej czekałem, tym trudniej było mi się dodzwonić do p. Jarosława. Gdy się udawało, to otrzymywałem zapewnienie, że wycena jest w trakcie i w ciągu 1-2 tygodni powinienem ją otrzymać. Ostatecznie wybrałem innego wykonawcę, któremu zależało na wygraniu "castingu" i który zaproponował dobrą cenę. Post w odpowiedzi na powyższy, ale zamierzam również dodać opinię do listy czarnej.


To i ja dorzucę swoją opinię - kontakt z Panem Jarkiem bardzo nieprzyjemny, jakby robił łaskę że rozmawia. Tak jak się dogadaliśmy wysłałem rzuty ale wyceny się nie doczekałem. Dzwoniłem parę razy po umówionym terminie, ostatecznie Pan Jarek odebrał i przyznał, że mu się ekipa rozpadła i nie ma kim robić. Plus że nie wziął zlecenia, które by przekładał w nieskończoność.

----------


## sartoro

> Witam serdecznie.
> 
> Może jestem nowy ale też chciałbym się dołączyć do ludzi polecających  ekipy budowlane, a więc tak:
> 
> Polecam z czystym sumieniem firmę Fundamentalni Mikołaja Maćkowiaka. Ekipa z Buku.
> 
> Elewacje - Pan Maćkowiak tel. 602-888-766. Bez spin. Szło sie dogadac.
> 
> Docieplenia poddasza  oraz wykończeniówka też robił mi pan Maćkowiak. Serdecznie polecam.


Może miałem pecha, ale bardzo mocno zawiodłem się na panu Maćkowiaku już na etapie rozmów. Umówiłem się z nim niedawno na budowie, a on zapomniał i nie przyjechał. Przełożyliśmy spotkanie. Za drugim razem przysłał mi SMS-a, że jednak się nie pojawi, bo to za daleko od jego miejsca zamieszkania. Szkoda, że wcześniej nie sprawdził, bo ja już byłem w drodze na budowę, nie mówiąc o tym, że poustawiałem sobie cały dzień pod to spotkanie. W sumie lepiej, że okazał się niesłowny teraz, niż po zawarciu umowy.

----------


## dolszym

> To i ja dorzucę swoją opinię - kontakt z Panem Jarkiem bardzo nieprzyjemny, jakby robił łaskę że rozmawia. Tak jak się dogadaliśmy wysłałem rzuty ale wyceny się nie doczekałem. Dzwoniłem parę razy po umówionym terminie, ostatecznie Pan Jarek odebrał i przyznał, że mu się ekipa rozpadła i nie ma kim robić. Plus że nie wziął zlecenia, które by przekładał w nieskończoność.


Trafiłem na niepokojące wpisy dotyczące p.Jarka szukając fachowców do dalszych prac. Informacja o tym żeby ekipa się rozpadła wydają mi się nieco dziwne.Właśnie kończę z p.Jarkiem budowę SSO i chłopaki są w komplecie. 
Faktycznie na wycenę trzeba było trochę poczekać i się przypominać - w ubiegłym roku był to niestety standard u większości ekip z którymi wyceniałem budowę - od niektórych nie dostałem do dzisiaj.
Warto jednak poczekać  :smile: . Same wykonanie prac bez zarzutu - sprawnie i dokładnie, Można liczyć na pomoc w organizacji dostaw materiałów oraz wskazówki i podpowiedzi na bazie wcześniejszych doświadczeń z innych budów.  
W myśl zasady "pańskie oko...." Pan Jarek przez większość czasu jest na budowie i wykonuje osobiście wiele prac, szczególnie tych kluczowych i pewnie stąd problemy z terminowością wycen. Praca szła codziennie od 7.00 do zmierzchu + dojazd, czasem również w soboty.

----------


## jarekFTW

Bardzo dziwne rzeczy tu czytam na temat Pana Jarka. Zaczynam podejrzewać, czy to czasem nie osoby podstawione, bo mała ilość postów wydaje się być dosyć podejrzana. Pan Jarek budował u mnie ok 2 lata temu. W między czasie dzwoniło do mnie wiele osób (podałem numer na forum) jak się Pan Jarek sprawdził, czy rzetelny, czy uczciwy. Zapewniałem wszystkich, że tak. Że to NUMER 1 z wszystkich fachowców, których zatrudniałem.  Tak się składa, że z każdym z tych ludzi, którzy do mnie dzwonili utrzymuje kontakt telefoniczny i WSZYSCY są z Pana Jarka bardzo zadowoleni. Bardzo dziwią mnie te wpisy, a wręcz śmieszą o niedokończonej robocie - bo u Pana JARKA taki termin nie ISTNIEJE. Może niech Pan przedstawi jakieś argumenty co i za ile Pan płacił, bo aż z ciekawości do Pana Jarka zadzwonię i skonfrontuję Pana tezę, bo ja za Pana Jarka ręczę swoją prawą ręką. Położył połowę elewacji i uciekł? Dziwna sprawa, bo ja zawsze płaciłem (za fundament, za SSO, ocieplenie, tynki, taras) PO ROBOCIE. I NIGDY nie było problemu. Może Pan sobie coś wymyślił 
 Na robotę przyjeżdżali nawet w soboty. Raz Pan Jarek był nawet w niedzielę bezinteresownie podlać mój strop (ja nie mogłem). To, że fachowiec nie ma czasu zrobić wyceny chyba tylko dobrze o nim świadczy. Chyba większość dobrych fachowców ma już pozamykanych rok 2018 i połowę 2019. 
Ja w tym roku robiłem z Panem Jarkiem płot i taras. Nie żałuję czekania na te rzeczy 7 miesięcy (wciśnięty między robotami) ponieważ zostały zrobione bezstresowo, bezawaryjnie i w terminie.
Mało tego moja żona - wyjątkowo nietolerancyjna wobec fachowców osoba - ceni tylko 2 fachowców - drogiego, ale zdolnego stolarza i fachowego i punktualnego Pana Jarka, bo jak się umówiliśmy na robotę na 8 rano to o 7:59 gasił silnik i wszyscy wychodzili do pracy. 

Ludzie, przestańcie. Wklejcie zdjęcia jak macie jakieś dowody albo zaproście na budowę  i nie obrażajcie się na to, że facet pracuje od rana do wieczora na BUDOWIE (nie w klimatyzowanym biurze) i po 10-12 godzinach w pracy nie ma czasu zrobić wyceny. Do dobrego fachowca zawsze się jest ciężko dostać. Wypytajcie każdego, kto budował. Patyrak albo deweloper obsłuży Was od razu, ale potem na krzywe, popękane ściany i uciekające kąty będziecie patrzeć do końca życia. 

Już miałem kilka rozmów i historii, że wcześniejsi fachowcy wyrzuceni z budowy, bo pijani spali w rowie  :smile: ))))). Tacy pewnie w marcu jeszcze mają terminy.
To dopiero są nerwy.

----------


## SuperSonic

Widzę że rozgorzała dyskusja ... Jako, że dzięki temu forum znalazłem namiar do P. Jarka to pozwolę sobie również załączyć opinię dotyczącą mojej współpracy.

Trochę dziwią mnie powyższe wpisy dotyczące nierzetelności P. Jarka, do tego stopnia, że zacząłem się zastanawiać, czy aby na pewno piszecie o tym samym człowieku ? Co jak co, ale łącznie przez budowę przewinęło się u mnie kilku wykonawców/instalatorów itd. i z ręką na sercu przyznam, że ekipa z Gostynia jest w moim top 2 najsolidniejszych i najuczciwszych wykonawców, ex aequo z dekarzem firmą *WŁAD-DACH z Niepruszewa,* nota bene kontakt do tego dekarza miałem od ... P. Jarka.

U P. Jarka nie ma opier..nia się, widok 8 chłopa którzy codziennie jak w zegarku zaczynali pracę 6:45 i kończyli jak się robiło szaro ( listopad czy luty to wiadomo do 16, a wiosną nawet do 18 i dłużej ). Każdy z majstrów wie co ma robić, P. Jarek nie jest tam w roli prezesa tylko pracuje naprawdę ciężko razem z ekipą. Do tego rzeczywiście czyta projekt, analizuje i wychwytuje czasami jakieś nawet drobne nieścisłości.
Jednym słowem robota idzie na prawdę imponująco. Ale co ważne, nie ma przy tym fuszery, akurat tak się składa że kilku moich znajomych też było po lub w trakcie budowy i odwiedzając moją szerze doceniali nie tylko to jak szybko postępują prace, ale także ich jakość. Przy tym wszystkim może się wydawać też dziwne, no bo to przecież budowa ... ale każdy podkreślał że nie ma bałaganu i to trzeba oddać chłopakom, zawsze na koniec dnia wszystko było umyte, poskładane, odłożone na miejsce. Jakiekolwiek odpady czy śmieci zaraz trafiały do worków albo były odłożone w jedno miejsce. 

Takie natężenie pracy również może być przyczyną, że nie dostanie się wyceny na drugi dzień. Umówmy się, często 1h drogi na budowę 10-12h pracy fizycznej, 1h z powrotem ... wierzę że nie każdego dnia jest jeszcze czas i siły aby siadać do wyceny. Ja miałem wyceny na murarkę łącznie od 7 firm, i niektóre dostarczyły kosztorys nawet i po 3 tygodniach...

Logistykę związaną z zamówieniem towaru itd. wziąłem na siebie i choć wymagało to mojego sporego zaangażowania ( szukanie najlepszych cen, umawianie transportów it.), to przez te kilka miesięcy nie miałem sytuacji żeby robota stała bo Majster zapomniał mi powiedzieć z wyprzedzeniem co mam zamówić. Jednocześnie w kwestii materiałów, nie ma mowy o jakiś przekrętach czy nadmiernym zużyciu. Jak było czegoś zamówione za dużo to towar był odłożony, do zwrotu do hurtowni, bez żadnego marnotrawstwa.

Odnośnie płatności tak jak kolega wyżej wspomniał, żadnych zaliczek przed robotą. Wszystko rozliczane w transzach po skończeniu danego etapu, to zresztą nawet nie był mój wymysł, P. Jarek sam mi powiedział, robota bedzie zrobiona, zamykamy dany etap, płacimy i kolejny.

Solidność i uczciwość, tak mogę podsumować współpracę. Nawet przypominam sobie sytuację, kiedy na budowie miałem przywiezione kontrłaty, których było ... dużo  :smile:  dach 320m2. To jak przyjechałem na budowę na koniec dnia to P. Jarek pyta się mnie czy może odkupić jedną kontrłatę bo by potrzebował ... wartość jakieś 10 zł... Równie dobrze ktoś inny mógłby ją sobie po prostu wziąć i nawet bym nie zauważył przy tych ilościach gdyby jedna zniknęła... 

Biorąc to wszystko pod uwagę i zakres mojej współpracy czyli fundamenty, murarka, tynki wew + elewacja, to jestem bardzo zadowolony ze współpracy i życzę każdemu aby trafił na takiego wykonawcę. 

Aha z tym rozpadem ekipy to też jakieś bujdy na resorach  :smile:  wiem bo jakieś 2 tyg. temu P. Jarek dokończył pewne rzeczy które miał mi zrobić majster o wykończeniówki a nie zrobił. Chłopaki te same.

----------


## Arktur

Czy człowiek, który za miesiąc rozpoczyna budowę i zarejestrował się na tym forum, aby pytać, czytać, uczyć się, musi być od razu tym podstawionym? Kto miałby mnie podstawić? Czego mam przysłać zdjęcia, jeszcze nie ogrodzonej działki czy może pierwszej strony projektu? A może mam wysłać historię mailową z p. Jarkiem i bilingi? Szanujmy się.

Napisałem moją opinię, bo się mocno zawiodłem. Nie będę ukrywał, że po przygotowaniu wstępnej listy wykonawców SSO, na podstawie opinii z forum, p. Jarek był u mnie na miejscu 1. To z nim skontaktowałem się w pierwszej kolejności, we wrześniu 2017 i założyłem, że otrzymam wycenę w ciągu 1.5 - 2 miesięcy (nie następnego dnia, nie po 3 tygodniach). Zdawałem sobie sprawę, że dobre ekipy mają pełne ręce roboty, dlatego planując budowę na wiosnę tego roku, kontaktowałem się z ekipami kilka miesięcy wstecz. Potrafię zrozumieć, że z braku czasu wycena może się wydłużać, ale jednocześnie oczekuję szczerości. Natomiast zostałem kompletnie zignorowany przez p. Jarka, mimo że do każdej sprawy, a szczególnie związanej z budową bardzo się przykładam. Do dziś nie wiem, dlaczego nie otrzymałem wyceny. Niestety sprawa potoczyła się tak, a nie inaczej, duży niesmak pozostał, dlatego dzielę się opinią. Jednocześnie przyjmuję argumenty, że istnieją zadowolone osoby, z którymi p. Jarek nawiązał współpracę, którym wybudował dom, wykonał elewacje czy ogrodzenie. Jedno jest pewne, nie ma ludzi i ekip niezastąpionych. Warto o tym pamiętać, a nie ślepo wierzyć w każdą opinię.

Zakładam, że mówimy o tym samym panu Jarosławie Błaszczyku i firmie Jar-Bud z Dalabuszek k. Gostynia.

----------


## Rafalbuduje

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów

 No to ja też chciałbym dołożyć od siebie kilka słów na temat Firmy budowlanej Jar-Bud Jarek Błaszczyk z Dalabuszek. Do tej pory mój udział na tym forum ograniczał się tylko do pozyskiwania kontaktów. To właśnie na tym forum przeczyłem dużo pozytywnych opinii na temat Pana Jarka. Odbyłem też rozmowy telefoniczne z forumowiczami., które utwierdziły mnie w przekonaniu, że warto zawalczyć o tak polecanego majstra. I zawalczyłem. Zadzwoniłem, spotkałem się na budowie, przekazałem projekt do wyceny. Cierpliwie swoje musiałem odczekać i się dogadaliśmy.  
Dziś czuję się w obowiązku, żeby przekazać następnym budującym swoją opinię. 

 To była dobra decyzją. Stan surowy jest już prawie na ukończeniu. Przede mną tylko ścianki działowe. Powiem wam wszystkim, że mam pięknie wymurowany dom. Tu moje zdanie podzielali pomiarowi od okien i firma od tynków i posadzek, a jak wiadomo dobrze postawione mury mają wpływ na ceny przy kolejnych etapach.

Stan na dzisiaj jest taki: 
 Poziom zero czyli podbudowa, ława, ściana fundamentowa i zasypka piaskowa – wszystko idealnie wykonane potwierdzone  badaniami geotechnicznymi. 

Ściany równe, wszystkie trzymają wymiar, kąty. Czyściutko wymurowane, pustaki ceramiczne pióro i wpust pięknie się schodzą. Podłoga na gruncie trzyma poziom. Wszystkie nadproża, wieńce, słupy, strop monolityczny : zazbrojone,  wyszalowane, wylane i zagęszczone na medal- Dom konstrukcyjnie do najprostrzych nie należał.  Wszystko to zasługa Pana Jarka i jego stałej doświadczonej ekipie. Oni po prostu wiedzą co robią.  Wszystko jak w szwajcarskim zegarku, każdy wie co robi, szybko, sprawnie, każdy dzień świetnie zorganizowany. Kurde, aż miło było popatrzeć na budowie jak to fajnie idzie. Jestem zadowolony z usług Pana Jarka Błaszczyka  - chciałbym podkreślić, że jestem osobą wymagającą.

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## smiller

Na terenie Wielkopolski do robót murarskich zdecydowanie polecam firmę Pana Jarka Błaszczyka - JAR-BUD z Gostynia. Pan Jarek od września 2017 budował w Komornikach mój dom. Budowa od fundamentów, stanu zero, przez ściany nośne, strop oraz ścianki działowe. Ekipa w pełni profesjonalna, budowa idzie w sposób zorganizowany a co dodatkowo miłe, Panowie zostawiają po sobie porządek. Pan Jarek praktycznie codziennie jest na budowie i osobiście dogląda jakości wykonanych prac. Jeżeli szukacie jakościowego rozwiązania w rozsądnej cenie to zdecydowanie polecam Pana Jarka.

----------


## Arktur

Bardzo ciekawe. Wystarczyła jedna nieprzychylna opinia, a nagle aktywność obrońców się wzmaga. Rozumiem, że FM może być głównym źródłem referencji, że odnośnik do białej listy na stronie www firmy ma spore znaczenie, ale proszę o odrobinę samokrytyki. Absolutnie nie neguję fachowości prac murarskich ekipy Pana Błaszczyka, czy porządku na budowie. Krytykuję sposób podejścia do potencjalnego klienta, uszanowanie jego czasu i, przede wszystkim, jego wyboru, gdyż dzwonię i proszę o wycenę, ponieważ chcę dać pracę i pieniądze za jej wykonanie. Potrafię przyjąć do wiadomości, że ekipa nie ma terminów, jest mocno zajęta i nie przyjmie zlecenia, natomiast nie rozumiem braku odpowiedzi, kontaktu i wyjaśnienia sprawy. Proszę o więcej samokrytyki, przecież każdy może popełnić mniejszy czy większy błąd, ale dopiero przyznanie się, oprócz pracy i skromności, jest tym co wyróżnia najlepszych. Dzielę się z tym na forum, ponieważ stąd miałem kontakt do firmy Pana Błaszczyka i uważam, że innym inwestorom się to należy. Czyli prawda.

----------


## arturostry

witam,
dolaczajac do listy opinitworczej firmy Pana Jarka Błaszczyka,ktora w sposob rzetelny i prawidlowy przeprowadzila proces mojej budowy (2016-2017)i wszystko co za tym idzie chcialbym z czysym sumieniem polecic ja nowym inwestorom. 
Do dzisiejszgo dnia dobrze wspominam z zona zaangazowanie firmy oraz koordynowanie poszczegolnymi pracami i procesami budowy przez własciciela i twierdze,ze jest malo takich firm na obecnym rynku.
W przyszlosci czeka nas budowa kolejnego domu dla corki i nie widze innej firmy ,z ktora chcialbym sie zwiazac jak JAR-BUD
W przypadku pytan i informacji sluze pomoca...
pozdrawiam
Artur

----------


## Arktur

Kolejny świeżak, który otrzymał sms-a z prośbą o pozytywną opinię w wątku. Oczywistym jest, że skoro wcześniej firma była polecana, to jest sporo zadowolonych osób. Oczywistym jest, że jeśli z jakiegoś powodu firma zignorowała potencjalnego klienta, to lepiej poprosić zadowolonych klientów o rejestrację na forum i rekomendację, niż przyznać się do winy. Pokręcona logika. EOT.

----------


## kazek01

> Czy człowiek, który za miesiąc rozpoczyna budowę i zarejestrował się na tym forum, aby pytać, czytać, uczyć się, musi być od razu tym podstawionym? Kto miałby mnie podstawić? Czego mam przysłać zdjęcia, jeszcze nie ogrodzonej działki czy może pierwszej strony projektu? A może mam wysłać historię mailową z p. Jarkiem i bilingi? Szanujmy się.
> 
> Napisałem moją opinię, bo się mocno zawiodłem. Nie będę ukrywał, że po przygotowaniu wstępnej listy wykonawców SSO, na podstawie opinii z forum, p. Jarek był u mnie na miejscu 1. To z nim skontaktowałem się w pierwszej kolejności, we wrześniu 2017 i założyłem, że otrzymam wycenę w ciągu 1.5 - 2 miesięcy (nie następnego dnia, nie po 3 tygodniach). Zdawałem sobie sprawę, że dobre ekipy mają pełne ręce roboty, dlatego planując budowę na wiosnę tego roku, kontaktowałem się z ekipami kilka miesięcy wstecz. Potrafię zrozumieć, że z braku czasu wycena może się wydłużać, ale jednocześnie oczekuję szczerości. Natomiast zostałem kompletnie zignorowany przez p. Jarka, mimo że do każdej sprawy, a szczególnie związanej z budową bardzo się przykładam. Do dziś nie wiem, dlaczego nie otrzymałem wyceny. Niestety sprawa potoczyła się tak, a nie inaczej, duży niesmak pozostał, dlatego dzielę się opinią. Jednocześnie przyjmuję argumenty, że istnieją zadowolone osoby, z którymi p. Jarek nawiązał współpracę, którym wybudował dom, wykonał elewacje czy ogrodzenie. Jedno jest pewne, nie ma ludzi i ekip niezastąpionych. Warto o tym pamiętać, a nie ślepo wierzyć w każdą opinię.
> 
> Zakładam, że mówimy o tym samym panu Jarosławie Błaszczyku i firmie Jar-Bud z Dalabuszek k. Gostynia.


Ci co piszą o podstawionych osobach mają trochę na bakier z logiką.  W Wielkopolsce z tysiąca ekip budowlanych ktoś hejtuje właśnie Pana Błaszczyka po to bo liczy, że właśnie on przejmie jego klientów? Czy ci domorośli detektywi zastanowili się co wypisują?

----------


## jarekFTW

@Arktur 
hipokryta z Ciebie straszny, mając 9 wpisów na forum. Poza tym dodawanie kogoś na "czarnej" listy ponieważ nie możesz się z nim dogadać jest infantylne. Rozumiem, jakby Tobie spierdzielił robotę, ale on jej nawet nie zaczął. Oj ciężka będzie ta Twoja budowa, bo jeszcze nie jeden spóźni się, nie odbierze telefonu i nie oddzwoni.
Powodzenia i nie dramatyzuj, albo kup sobie mieszkanie w bloku.

----------


## Elfir

Ale też pojawienie się nagle 3 wpisów jednostopowców źle świadczy o strategii marketingowej firmy, bo wygląda, że to pracownicy na prośbę właściciela wystawili własnej firmie opinie. A to wygląda fatalnie dla PR firmy.

----------


## Arktur

> @Arktur 
> hipokryta z Ciebie straszny, mając 9 wpisów na forum. Poza tym dodawanie kogoś na "czarnej" listy ponieważ nie możesz się z nim dogadać jest infantylne. Rozumiem, jakby Tobie spierdzielił robotę, ale on jej nawet nie zaczął. Oj ciężka będzie ta Twoja budowa, bo jeszcze nie jeden spóźni się, nie odbierze telefonu i nie oddzwoni.
> Powodzenia i nie dramatyzuj, albo kup sobie mieszkanie w bloku.


Nie znasz mnie, więc nie oceniaj mnie proszę. Za złote rady także podziękuję. Zakończyłem już ten temat, każda myśląca osoba wyciągnie swoje wnioski z ostatnich postów.

----------


## Gruth

> Trafiłem na niepokojące wpisy dotyczące p.Jarka szukając fachowców do dalszych prac. Informacja o tym żeby ekipa się rozpadła wydają mi się nieco dziwne.Właśnie kończę z p.Jarkiem budowę SSO i chłopaki są w komplecie. 
> Faktycznie na wycenę trzeba było trochę poczekać i się przypominać - w ubiegłym roku był to niestety standard u większości ekip z którymi wyceniałem budowę - od niektórych nie dostałem do dzisiaj.
> Warto jednak poczekać . Same wykonanie prac bez zarzutu - sprawnie i dokładnie, Można liczyć na pomoc w organizacji dostaw materiałów oraz wskazówki i podpowiedzi na bazie wcześniejszych doświadczeń z innych budów.  
> W myśl zasady "pańskie oko...." Pan Jarek przez większość czasu jest na budowie i wykonuje osobiście wiele prac, szczególnie tych kluczowych i pewnie stąd problemy z terminowością wycen. Praca szła codziennie od 7.00 do zmierzchu + dojazd, czasem również w soboty.


Odnośnie jakości prac Pana Jarka Błaszczaka nie mogę nic powiedzieć. U mnie nie robił.
Co do podejścia do klientów to mnie w 2016 powiedział wprost, że ma tyle roboty iż robi tylko dla znajomych ludzi u których już robił.
Na nic żadne logiczne argumenty by wziąć robotę u kogoś innego. Ja przynajmniej wiedziałem na czym stoję od początku i nie traciłem czasu czekając na wycenę.

----------


## #LUUK79

Czy ktoś może polecić sprawdzoną ekipę do wykonania podbitki z drewna? Z poleconej mi na forum firmy pana Michała (tel 501 519 293)  zajmującej się suchą zabudową i ociepleniem poddaszy byłem zadowolony,więc może i tym razem się uda. :yes:

----------


## ajerzyk

Witam,

Poszukuję namiar na sprawdzonego instalatora do wod-kan c.o. 
Okolice Mosiny.

Pozdrawiam
Artur

----------


## ajerzyk

PS. ja też mogę dodać swoje 3 groszę na temat kontaktu Pana Jarka B. Kontakt z klientem fatalny. po przeczytaniu opini na temat jakości usług oferowanych przez Pana Jarka też postanowiłem wycenić swoj projekt.

Na wycenę czekałem 3m. Żaden z terminów obiecywanej wyceny nie dotrzymany, w sumie miałem wrażenie że się narzucam. Panu Jarkowi niechce się nawet odebrać telefonu, oddzwonić, po paru dniach wysyła sms jak mu się przypomni, normalnie mistrz SMSa.

Wycena? kuzwa smiech na sali, wycenę dostałem sforwardowaną z miliona innych maili, jak by wysłał wycenę na zasadzie wielkości domu i wysyłał wszystkim tę samą wycenę. Za taką wyceną czekałem 3m. Do tego sama cena końcowa była z 15k wyższa od najwyższej oferty.

Fakt faktem, widziałem jedną budowę gdzie pracowała ekipa i co do jakości faktycznie nie idzie się przyczepić, tak ładnie wymurowanych ścian nie widziałem a do tego pracownicy prawie oc każdy pustak spr grubość spoiny itd - naprawdę byłem pod wrażeniem, a jeździłem do każdej ekipy którą chciałem wybrać.

Do tego tak jak Elfir napisała wyżej, jest bardzo dużo 1 postowców którzy nagle firmie wystawiają pozytywne oceny. Pewnie nie mają czasu robic wycen bo sami wystawiają te pozytywy  :smile:  .

U mnie na szczęście skończyło się na wybraniu innej małej ekipy, z której jestem bardzo zadowolony.

Pozdrawiam
Artur

----------


## tmw

Artur, a mógłbyś coś więcej napisać o tej ekipie ? jak z jakością, dbaniem o poziomy, ogólnym ogarnięciem.

----------


## Kalic

Witam,
czy ktoś mógłby polecić mi sprawdzona, pewną i rzetelną firmę budowlaną? Chodzi mi o budowę (bliskie okolice Poznania) od A do Z, generalnie jeden wykonawca od pierwszego wkopu (a właściwie w moim przypadku - od wyrównania terenu bo działka jest na niewielkim zboczu) do oddanie domu w stanie deweloperskim. Wykonawca, który raczej sam będzie ogarniał temat a nie dzwonił i pytał o każdą pierdołę - niestety często bywam poza Wielkopolską więc będe miał ograniczoną możliwość osobistego nadzoru nad realizacją prac.

----------


## Elfir

możesz wynająć inspektora nadzoru. 

Znajomy zajmuje się kompleksowym ogarnianiem budowy i ekip aż do stanu "pod klucz": Dawid 662 272 566

----------


## Adam1982

> Witam,
> czy ktoś mógłby polecić mi sprawdzona, pewną i rzetelną firmę budowlaną? Chodzi mi o budowę (bliskie okolice Poznania) od A do Z, generalnie jeden wykonawca od pierwszego wkopu (a właściwie w moim przypadku - od wyrównania terenu bo działka jest na niewielkim zboczu) do oddanie domu w stanie deweloperskim. Wykonawca, który raczej sam będzie ogarniał temat a nie dzwonił i pytał o każdą pierdołę - niestety często bywam poza Wielkopolską więc będe miał ograniczoną możliwość osobistego nadzoru nad realizacją prac.


cześć,  polecam Pana Radka z Alta Investment 792 33 69 33


Mam pytanie z innej beczki,  czy Zbyszko Konieczny zmienił numer  :smile:  ?  ostatni raz kontaktowałem się z nim z 3 lata temu a to mój kierownik budowy

----------


## #LUUK79

Dzięki za namiary na prif.

----------


## Kalic

Mam jeszcze pytanie co do firm budowlanych. Czy ktoś miał styczność lub jest w posiadaniu informacji  :wink:  dotyczących firmy ROMBUD z Suchego Lasu?

----------


## ajerzyk

Hej,

Naprawdę nikt nie miał sprawdzonej ekipy wod-kan c.o.? Czy w Poznaniu są sami partacze niegodni polecenia?

Nadal poszukuje.

Pozdrawiam
Artur

----------


## MAAK91

Hej,witam wszystkich.Mam niecodzienny problem.W zeszłym roku podpisałem umowę z polecanym przez was wykonawcą na szpachlowanie oraz ocieplenie i zabudowę poddasza.Niestety sytuacja materialna zmusiła mnie do nagłego wstrzymania na jakiś czas budowy a podpisana umowa jest wiążąca dla obydwu stron.Uzgodniłem z wykonawcą,że jeżeli "podeślę mu robotę" to nie poniosę kosztów zerwania umowy.Tak więc jeżeli ktoś szuka kogoś do podobnych prac to proszę o kontakt na prif.  Pozdrawiam

----------


## MarekV6

Adam1982 - p.Zbyszko nadal ma ten sam numer  604 175 485

----------


## stefek143

Witam,
Poszukuję ekipy do wykonania podbitki, Czy możecie kogoś polecić? Budowa w okolicy Poznania

----------


## MarekV6

Witam.
Szukam dobrej ekipy do "odwodnienia" .
Deszcz ---> rynny --->  rozsączenie wody !
Poznań !

----------


## kubix

> Naprawdę nikt nie miał sprawdzonej ekipy wod-kan c.o.? Czy w Poznaniu są sami partacze niegodni polecenia?


Mi wod.-kan. robi ekipa z Kalisza (buduje na południu Poznania) i ma obiecane CO i odkurzacz centralny - widziałem ich pracę na innej budowie i moim elektrycznym okiem wydaje się naprawdę dobrze. Póki co, zrobili mi kanalizację podposadzkową i jestem umiarkowanie zadowolony (praca wykonana bez zastrzeżeń, ale musiałem im pomóc załatwić zagęszczarkę, bo chyba planowali na 2 dni to rozłożyć a ich 'zgniotłem' w jeden dzień - w sumie żaden problem bo w pobliżu jest wypożyczalnia sprzętu budowlanego i akurat mieli, ale jakby nie mieli to groziło mi przesuwanie wylewania chudziaka, a i tak murarz już z miesiąc w plecy jest).

Znajomi, którzy się budowali nie polecali ich ekip wod.-kan. i CO, także może po prostu w tej dziedzinie ciężko o dobrego fachowca.

W sumie to wychodzi na to, że na razie sąsiad na koparce jest jedyną ekipą z Poznania na mojej budowie nie licząc dostaw piachu i betonu także coś może być na rzeczy.

----------


## georgina

Artur, mozesz na priv podac te ekipe?

----------


## rafalowy

Szukam dobrego płytkarza i ekipy od elewacji z okolic Wrześni k. Poznania.

----------


## Adinor

Cześć,

Szukam fachowca do położenia 15m2 płytek na balkonie. Czy ktoś mógłby kogoś polecić?

----------


## brazylia29

Mogę polecić znajomego płytkarza ,ale jak z terminami to nie wiem,trzeba zapytać. 663503625

----------


## lukasz860910

PosGlanc Posadzki wylewki maszynowe firma roku 2018 https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...46200555404242

----------


## Adam1982

cześć, 
możecie polecić kogoś sprawdzonego od wewnętrznych schodów drewnianych z poznania i okolic?
Schody na beton,  kogoś kto zrobi to dobrze  :smile:  
Chciałbym chociaż przez ostatni etap przejść bez stresu.

----------


## rafalowy

Jakaś dobra ekipa od wewnętrznej instalacji gazowej : skrzynka - kocioł gazowy. 
Poznań/ Września

----------


## debren

Cześć,
mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić schody od http://www.schodyjaskulecki.pl - długi termin oczekiwania, ale schody zrobione pięknie, dodatkowo zrobili i zamontowali drewnianą barierkę jako ochronę przed dzieckiem  :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## kubix

Drodzy forumowicze,

Czy moglibyście polecić jakieś firmy, które fachowo wykonują elewacje? Sprawdzałem kilka ekip i nie jestem zadowolony z efektów ich pracy, także jakby ktoś mógł polecić kogoś, kto robi to naprawdę dobrze, to byłbym zobowiązany.

----------


## fighter1983

> Drodzy forumowicze,
> 
> Czy moglibyście polecić jakieś firmy, które fachowo wykonują elewacje? Sprawdzałem kilka ekip i nie jestem zadowolony z efektów ich pracy, także jakby ktoś mógł polecić kogoś, kto robi to naprawdę dobrze, to byłbym zobowiązany.


Niezwykle rzadko polecam, Poznań i okolice: Mateusz Powrózek 721668808 
o terminach na ten rok zapomnij, ale warto poczekac na czlowieka.

----------


## slawek_86

Witam,
ja na szczęście już skończyłem budowę i dzięki forum znalazłem kilku fachowców i się nie zawiodłem. Jeśli miałbym kogoś polecić i nie wstydzić się za nich to byliby  to:
Tynkarz - Radek Kosz spod Gniezna - super facet, kultura i profeska 603 530 357. Robił u mnie tylki Dolina Nidy Beta na gotowo bez szpachlowania. Tak jak się umówiliśmy kilka miesięcy wcześniej, tak był. Kąty się zgadzają, nie mam uwag. Kontakt jest do dnia dzisiejszego
Cieśla/ Dekarz - Tomek Surowiec  600 278 128 - również zna się na robocie, zawsze odbiera tel, bardzo dobra współpraca i piękny dach. Aż miło było patrzeć na każdy etap. Robił także ocieplenie, również wszystko zagrało jak powinno
Posadzki - Adrian Bartkowiak - 509 131 288 - powiem tak, przyjechał, pomierzył, wylali beton, tyle. Potem na pomiarach przed firmę parkieciarską Natur Wod, którą również polecam okazało się że beton jest jak skała i nic nie trzeba wzmacniać. Klasa
Instalator - szczyt rankingu Krzysztof Wachowiak 601 082 777. Po pierwszym spotkaniu miałem mieszane uczucia, ale zdecydowałem się na niego ponieważ robił u kumpla w Dopiewie i się nie zawiodłem. Super kontakt, doradztwo i pełna profeska. Na każdym etapie wszystko tłumaczył doradzał co warto czego nie. Chyba jeden z niewielu fachowców nie traktujących inwestora z góry. Na każde moje pytanie czy o instalacje czy o piec zawsze cierpliwie tłumaczył, nie żałował czasu. Pomógł załatwić towar w dobrej cenie i to z wysokiej półki - TECE , Geberit, Viteco. U mnie nr 1
Jakby ktoś potrzebował jakiś porad budowlanych lub zdjęć z mojej budowy - nie ma problemu chętnie udostępnię.
Budowa - Gmina Czerwonak

----------


## lilium

Może ma ktoś sprawdzoną ekipę  od tynków cem-wap. zacieranych kwarcem, okolice Gniezna

----------


## Jeremies

Poszukuję ekipy (lub łacznie dwóch ekip), która wykona korzystnie cenowo ale jednocześnie bez jakiejkolwiek fuszerki, stan deweloperski (posadzki, tynki, sufit piętra wraz z ociepleniem dachu, ocieplenie wew. garażu i pom. gospodarczego, instalacje wod-kan. i ogrzewania podłogowego, instalacje elektryczną oraz elewację). Do kilku firm wysłałem zapytania ale wciąż brak odpowiedzi, chciałbym aby wszystkie prace skończyły się w okresie lipiec/sierpień b.r.
Miejsce inwestycji - powiat poznański

----------


## firma budowlana odr

Kompleksowe działanie to nasza specjalność! Zbudujemy dom od podstaw, wykonamy prace budowlane i wykończymy pod klucz!
✅ SSO - stan surowy otwarty;
✅ SSZ - stan surowy zamknięty;
✅ Stan deweloperski;
✅ Wykończenie pod klucz.
Podejmiemy się wykonania kompleksowej budowy twojego obiektu! 
Budujemy:
-

----------


## norbi123

czesc,

Poszukuje ekipy która wybuduje ibis II w Poznaniu na Szczepankowie. Najlepiej jedna ekipa do stanu deweloperskiego, a jak dobrze pójdzie to pod klucz. Możecie kogoś polecić?

Pozdrawiam,
Norbert

----------


## fighter1983

> czesc,
> 
> Poszukuje ekipy która wybuduje ibis II w Poznaniu na Szczepankowie. Najlepiej jedna ekipa do stanu deweloperskiego, a jak dobrze pójdzie to pod klucz. Możecie kogoś polecić?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Norbert


z zalozenia to sie nie uda. jak ktos jest od wszystkiego to jest od niczego, ta zasada dziala bardzo

----------


## norbi123

> z zalozenia to sie nie uda. jak ktos jest od wszystkiego to jest od niczego, ta zasada dziala bardzo


czyli wg Ciebie tylko system gospodarczy i szukanie pojedynczych ekip, które będą robiły poszczególne etapy?

----------


## fighter1983

> czyli wg Ciebie tylko system gospodarczy i szukanie pojedynczych ekip, które będą robiły poszczególne etapy?


spojrz: bedziesz miec 2 opcje wtedy: 
1) firma "Pana Kazia "  od stanu surowego , ktora pozniej realizuje kolejne etapy. kilku ludzi pracujacych razem i robiacych wszystko. nie ma szans zby ogarnac wszystko , bo tego jest za duzo

2) firma GW ktora zatrudnia podwykonawcow, niestety w tym paskudnym swiecie jest tak, ze GW bedzie podwykonawcow mial przypadkowych i tych ktory tanszy w celu maksymalizowania swojego zysku, a zatem podwykonawcy przypadkowi zupelnie 

Naturalnie beda od tej zasady wyjatki, ale to nieliczne przypadki. 

Zatem albo doktoryzowac sie samemu w zakresie poszczegolnych etapow , albo zatrudnic inwestora zastepczego - jezeli na to nie ma czasu, albo - pogodzic sie z tym ze bedzie to wykonane tak jak bedzie.

----------


## Elfir

> czyli wg Ciebie tylko system gospodarczy i szukanie pojedynczych ekip, które będą robiły poszczególne etapy?


skontaktuj się z Dawidem Cebulskim 662 272 566 - zasadniczo robi w wykończeniach, ale byc może jest w stanie ogarnąć budowę od zera, bo ma szerokie kontakty w branży.
Z tym, ze to kosztuje - to nie jest tania firma, robi wykończenia z wyższej półki.

----------


## Yenna_in_black

Zastanawiam się, czy nikt w ostanim czasie nie buduje?

Jest tak mało nowych wpisów.

Ja szukam firmy budowalnej: czy jest ktoś kogo możecie polecić, ale kto budował Wam dom w ciągu ostatnich kilku lat?

----------


## Jeremies

Poszukuję firmy która wykona elewację - termin najchętniej od połowy września. Wiem, że może być ciężko ale warto spróbować.

----------


## Jeremies

Kogo polecilibyście do wykonania izolacji dachu pianką otwarto-komórkową. Skłaniam się ku zagranicznym producentom pianki bo naczytałem się troszkę o "jakości" polskich produktów.

----------


## derp

Cześć, odnalazłem listę murarzy z posta #1168 (rok 2013  :big grin: ), przeczytałem dyskusję o firmie JAR-BUD i... nadal szukam ekipy do postawienia ścian i prac żelbetowych. Budowa okolice Kostrzyna. 

Kontaktuję się z firmą Murabet, mają rzut kamieniem, szukam kogoś do kontr-wyceny. 
Może ma ktoś kogoś do polecenia?  :smile:

----------


## Belv

Witam, również poszukuję ekipy do postawienia domu, przejrzałem połowę forum, kilka numerów wykonałem, ale szukam jakiś świeżych opinii. Na chwilę obecną szukam ekipy do wylania fundamentów oraz postawienia murów, następnie dach do stanu zamkniętego. Czy jesteście w stanie kogoś polecić? Okolice Tarnowa Podgórnego.

----------


## PeBe80

Do stanu SSO polecam PHU Roma Roman Szarata. To podwykonawca m.in. Atanera i Jakonu. Bardzo dobra ekipa.
Dach: Waldemar Żabiński (Żabol ciesielstwo – stolarstwo) lub Sekon - jeden z najdroższych, ale też jeden z najlepszych.

----------


## PeBe80

Szukam dobrego specjalisty od pomp ciepła, podłogówki i rekuperacji. Buduję w Poznaniu. Kogo polecacie?

----------


## Pawel2020

Ja mogę polecić do ogrzewania podłogowego i w ogóle do całej instalacji CO oraz przyłącza gazu do budynku p. Krzysztofa Wachowiaka tel. 601 082 777,  którego też znalazłem na tym forum. Robil mi instalacje w okolicach Poznania ponad rok temu. Wcześniejsze pozytywne opinie potwierdziły się. Dobry kontakt i współpraca z fachowcem. Widać wieloletnie doświadczenie w branży i na pewno na duży plus możliwość zamawiania towaru przez p. Wachowiaka z zaprzyjaźnionej hurtowni co przyspiesza i ułatwia współpracę. Pan Krzysztof doradzi i podpowie. 

Teraz szukam kogoś do układania kostki oraz zrobienia schodów wejściowych i tarasu, polecacie kogoś?

----------


## Maggi88

Nie polecam firmy cesar z okolic Chodzieży 
Z Patrykiem Lijewskim na czele. Zachowanie rodem z podstawówki przestał odbierać w trakcie budowy telefon tego tu 721 888 889
Jeśli nie chcecie mieć problemów polecam omijać firmę szerokim łukiem 

Poszukuje godnej firmy od ociepleń na już!!!
Okolice Poznania

----------


## Egon

Dom wybudowałem parę lat temu, ale zawsze trzeba w nim coś dodatkowo zrobić, zmodernizować, wykonać konserwację instalacji, urządzeń. Nieodmiennie polecam wszystkim świetnego instalatora:

*Krzysztof Wachowiak – tel. 601 082 777*

----------


## Exkl

Z wykonawców prac murarskich i około murarskich z okolic Poznania - P. *Robert Bartosiak* 607 165 292 - polecamy za rzetelne prowadzenie budowy zgodnie z projektem. Pan Robert konsultował rodzaj użytych materiałów, doradził i pomógł rozwiązać problematyczne kwestie, wspomógł z dostawą materiałów, wszystko na czas i bez problemu. Trzymał się terminowości prac. Dlatego wpisujemy na białą listę wykonawców w Wielkopolsce  :yes: .

----------


## kubix

Witam,

Większość prac przy budowie domu w Poznaniu miałem zakończonych rok temu, teraz nastała chwila na podsumowanie w ramach odwdzięczenia się ludziom z forum, którzy podobnie jak ja 3 lata temu, teraz szukają ekip budowlanych. Po kolei:
- SSO - Robert Giełda tel. 609 554 767 - ekipa z Jarocina wg tynkarzy pokazująca średnią prac murarskich, uczciwe podejście do rozliczeń za prace zamienne/dodatkowe, problemy pt. wydzwaniania i motywowanie do wejścia na budowę, ale ostatecznie terminu nie zawalili. Cena za usługę bardzo korzystna - z perspektywy czasu pewnie bym wziął ich raz jeszcze
- dach i murowanie kominów klinkierowych ponad połacią dachu - firma Wład-dach z Niepruszewa tel. 693 364 778 - firma godna polecenia, trzeba sporo się nadzwonić, ale efekt końcowy warty jest czekania. Firma kompleksowo wykonywała dla mnie skomplikowany dach wielospadowy - na etapie ofertowania dużo firm odpuszczało lub nie potrafiło wycenić prac z uwagi na duże skomplikowanie dachu.
- stolarka zewnętrzna drewniana - firma Dziemidowicz o. Poznań, okna Urzędowski - ODRADZAM kontakt z tymi firmami. Saga dotycząca reklamacji okien i usuwania usterek podczas montażu trwała prawie 2 lata. Monterzy nie potrafili prawidłowo wyregulować okien, serwis producenta cały czas przepychał się z instalatorem - dużo stresu itd. Ostatecznie usterki i wady w oknach usunęła firma Wilman z Bydgoszczy (tel. 509 918 807) w pół dnia i tą firmę mogę szczerze polecić. Po dwóch latach przepychania się z producentem i gwarantem w końcu ekipa, która wiedziała co i jak. Okna ostatecznie dobrze się sprawują, ale nie tak powinna wyglądać obsługa klienta, który kupuje produkt premium jak reklamowane są okna Urzędowski.
- instalacje wod-kan i CO (grzejniki + podłogówka), CT, CWU, kotłownia gazowa - Andrzej Grucela z Kalisza (tel. 609 813 380) - bardzo dobry specjalista, instalacja wykonana w sposób bardzo estetyczny, co rzadko ma miejsce w przypadku hydraulików; współpraca bez zastrzeżeń, przy rozruchu na zimę zapiekły się zawory od podłogówki - bez problemu przyjechał, poprawił, odpowietrzył instalację. Na pewno drugi raz bym zatrudnił tą firmę.
- wentylacja mechaniczna - firma FOCUS Stanisław Kowalczyk (tel. 517 597 130) - współpraca bez zarzutów. Prace wykonane terminowo i poprawnie. Firma godna polecenia.
- posadzki przemysłowe - Pan Adam (tel. 504 062 56 :cool:  - bardzo dobre wykonanie (trochę się napatrzyłem na posadzki przemysłowe i tak dobrze wykonanych wcześniej nie widziałem), terminowo, bez najmniejszych problemów - gdyby wszystkie firmy tak działały, to budowanie byłoby bardzo łatwe
- posadzki anhydrytowe - Paweł Rozwora (tel. 510 355 605) - miałem problemy ze ściągnięciem ich gwarancyjnie, ale ostatecznie "wylizali" posadzkę i poprawili niedomagania (nadlany anhydryt na klatce schodowej bo trochę spuchły im szalunki + małe grudki węgla, na powierzchni, które musieli później zeszlifować). Firmę polecał mi facet co oryginalnie miał robić podłogi. Firma poprawna, ale bym chyba nie polecił - elementy gdzie zrobić dylatację powinni sami już wiedzieć, a musiałem sam się dopominać. Na plus szybkość działania i idealne wylanie co do wysokości. Ostatecznie po reklamacji posadzka była igła - nawet wykończeniowiec zachwalał.
- tynki cementowo-wapienne (ściany) i gipsowe (sufity) - firma Tech Tynk (tel. 606 473 147) - długo szukałem odpowiedniej ekipy, ale tą można szczerze polecić - dokładnie tak powinna wyglądać współpraca na linii Inwestor-Wykonawca. Prawie wszędzie Panowie powyciągali kąty, na każdym etapie dzwonili, czy nadkładać towaru etc. Tynki zrobili praktycznie pod malowanie chociaż miały być pod gładź. Na pewno drugi raz bym zatrudnił właśnie tą ekipę.
- elewacja, wylanie tarasu i schodów zewnętrznych - Damian Nowakowski tel. 887 068 507 - wzorowa firma pod każdym względem. 100% można polecić dalej.
- wykończeniówka - Pan Przemek tel. 794 162 113 - sufity i zabudowa G-K 10/10, gładzie na sufitach i zabudowie G-K 10/10, podłogi granitowe i deska barlinecka 9,5/10 (fachowiec nie zauważył, że różnice poziomów na podkładach na piętrze wykonałą już ekipa od posadzek i jest teraz delikatny spadek na panelach), glazura 10/10, łazienki 9,5/10 (poprawiany był spadek w kabinie walk-in - problem jak później zauważyłem bardzo popularny, dlatego odejmuję tylko 0,5pkt). Minusem jest czas wykonania, ponieważ działa w pojedynkę i z perspektywy czasu część zakresów bym pewnie szukał innych ekip tylko i wyłącznie z uwagi na czas.
- schody z kamienia naturalnego - firma Step by Step z Dąbrowy tel. 728 954 792, wzorowe wykonanie (3-cia ekipa, która podchodziła do tematu), sprawnie, szybko, na pewno będę do nich dzwonił jak przyjdzie czas na taras i schody zewnętrzne
- drzwi wewnętrzne - firm Guma Wicherek z Obornik - wszystko jak być powinno, Panowie przed montażem sami wszystko sprawdzają, 100% profesjonalizmu. Firma zakładała drzwi u mojej siostry, teraz bezprzylgowe u mnie i też jestem bardzo zadowolony.

Z dostawców mógłbym wyróżnić Big-Bud z Borówca (materiały na SSO), Wesołka (główny dostawca po SSO) i Klink International (kamień naturalny - płytki), ale z moich doświadczeń dostawy z reguły nie zawalają.

Pozdrawiam i mam nadzieję, że komuś powyższe podsumowanie okaże się pomocne. Jak można łatwo zauważyć, część ekip jest już wcześniej polecanych na tym forum  :wink:

----------

